# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > ИН-КУ-батор для новичков при поддержке модератора Ольгии (Фокиной Ольги) >  Собственные наработки новичков ин-ку и начинающих ведущих. ТОМ 3

## Окрыленная

ВСЕМ привет!!!!! Новая темочка))
Сейчас так модно и актуально праздновать вечер встречи одноклассников, вот вашему вниманию прошлогоднее наше выступление. Мы произвели фурор)))
*Презентация для вечера встречи выпускников*.
_Данный эпизод можно адаптировать под любой год выпуска. Заранее  на флаг прикреплены цифры выпуска, под марш выпускники выпуска выходят на сцену_
Трек 1. Марш
*Кто шагает дружно вряд,
Наш веселый-то отряд,
Самые красивые, самые веселые,
Все с харизмой бешеной, все безумно клеевые
И весьма толковые.
На месте стой. Раз! ДВА!
Повернулись все сюда!*
_( компания выстроилась в линию)_
*Перед вами мы стоим
Слово молвить… не хотим.
Будем в танце представляться,
То бишь,  самопрезентоваться.
Прошло….  Лет с того момента, как мы  тут «тусили»
 Как пенделя нам дали, в добрый путь благословили 
Что изменилось с тех времен, поведаем сейчас
Настал час ИКС. Прошу внимания от вас!*
_Заранее делаются нарезки под все категории. В течении всего момента включается нарезка «А я девушек люблю» и кто-то из выпускников выбегает и начинает обнимать и целовать девушек_
*Вот сейчас мы стоим перед вами в количестве…. Это все, кто СУМЕЛ, захотел, смог придти, приехать, прилететь, чтобы увидеть ВАС, чтобы снова почувствовать, какими узкими стали коридоры, и какими молодыми остались вы.. учителя..
 Готовы,  выслушать  отчет? Мы начинаем…*
Трек 1. Внимание! Внимание!!! Выпуск …. Готов к отрыву..
Трек 2. Отбивка на всех
*Сегодня собрались здесь милые девчонки,
Которые почти что все надели скромные юбчонки*
Трек 3.  Ай-ай яй, девчонка
*И мальчишки им под стать,
Лишь живот мешает танцевать*
Трек 4. Мальчики
*Кто сумел создать семью,
Дайте драйва, куражу*
Трек 5. Семейные
*Кто носит почетное званье ОТЕЦ или мать,
Прошу дружно всем станцевать*
Трек 6. Имеют детей
*Кто начальником стал, директором, боссом,
 Кто  пытается идти с высокоподнятым носом?*
Трек. 7 Начальник 
*Кто заработать смог на дом, квартиру,
Выходи на раз… четыре*
Трек 8. Главней всего
*Кто покинул отчий дом,
Кто приехал, прилетел, пришел пешком.. нет.. доехал автостопом*.
Трек 9.  Города
*Кто по жизни оптимист , смелее выходите
Своим танцем атмосферу разрядите*
Трек 11. Оптимисты
* Есть такие даже у нас ребята,
Кто за границей побывал неоднократно.*
Трек 12. За границей
*Кто выбился в люди,  а ну выходите.
Банкет отплатить вас попросим…Не бойтесь.. ( Не ссыте)*
Трек 13. Круче меня
 А еще есть те, кто всегда придет на помощь
_Заранее сказать одному выпускнику, чтоб при каждой фразе он делал шаг вперед и кричал – Я!!!_
*Кто  ценит верных друзей и старую дружбу
Кто вспоминает самые беззаботные школьные  годы,
 Кто хранит в сердце образы учителей
Сегодня перед вами те, которыми  вы, дорогие учителя, можно гордиться*
Трек 10. Гимн
*- самым озорным, самым веселым и незабываемым. УРА товарищи!!!
- самым верным, самым ответственным и креативным. Ура, товарищи!!
- САМЫМ жизнерадостным, ярким и БЕСКОНЕЧНО влюбленным в жизнь! Ура, товарищи!!*
_ И под марш уходим из зала_

----------

demo4ca (27.03.2017), oga (13.01.2017), svseva (29.08.2017), Анна1308 (28.08.2019), Барановская Наталья (08.08.2016), Варшава (21.11.2016), Гваделупа (03.10.2018), Генриховна (16.02.2017), Жанна_70 (25.02.2016), Ирина Лисс (31.01.2017), Ленком (07.05.2018), лорик19 (06.12.2016), ЛюдмилаТолина (07.04.2017), наталья севрюкова (11.02.2020), оксана 1974 (16.11.2019), Ольга Варапаева (18.07.2017), Пахомова Наталья (09.06.2017), Рина Лыгина (19.10.2020), Рина-Екатерина (24.04.2017), Роза31 (01.12.2016), Сиренко (20.07.2017), татьяна тягунова (26.01.2017), татьянка1 (03.01.2017), Торрри (09.09.2018), Юлия Непоседа (30.01.2017), юляха2 (17.10.2020)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Вот сейчас мы стоим перед вами в количестве…. Это все, кто СУМЕЛ, захотел, смог придти, приехать, прилететь, чтобы увидеть ВАС, чтобы снова почувствовать, какими узкими стали коридоры, и какими молодыми остались вы.. учителя..
> Готовы, выслушать отчет? Мы начинаем…


К сожалению,весы не пускают :Meeting: Спасибо Иринка за отличную мысль,у меня как раз мозг занят подобным направлением темы. Как раз во время,а как говориться,дорога ложка...одним словом  :Ok:

----------


## irinar

Новеньких принимаете? Добрый вечер! Ирина! Вы превосходный Мастер своего дела... как все ладненько и складненько...Спасибо.

----------


## Galkavk

*Окрыленная*, а можно нарезочки к презентации, либо чуть подробнее про треки, спасибо)

----------


## irinar

Ириш,Окрыленная, а можно поинтересоваться,каким образом проводите презентацию(сразу ли включается определенная музыка после каждой фразы,или все записывается попурри,только с промежуточками),если на так что-то написала,поправьте...

----------


## Окрыленная

> весы не пускают


А мне шо-то никто и не писал))))) Значит, весы сломались)))) Шучу!!!!Танюш, спасибо за добрые слова!!!
У меня это самая любимая тема... Школа, детство, я даже сценарий на одном дыхании написала к данному мероприятию)))))
*irinar*, 
Ириш, И вас от души благодарю и конечно ПРИНИМАЕМ))))



> а можно нарезочки к презентации,


 все нарезки в старом компе, а он сломался((((((Но нарезки можно легко подобрать самим))))Там они почти все указаны

----------

Рина Лыгина (19.10.2020)

----------


## Окрыленная

> образом проводите презентацию


Толпа выходит под гимн, выстраиваются,
[IMG]http://f16.********info/org/dc06ea7fe0d2778a5ab89c152b45e6325f99c0171995371.jpg[/IMG]
 я зачитывала слова, категории выходили под нарезки, то есть делали шаг вперед и танцевали.
 вот так на фразу 
*Сегодня собрались здесь милые девчонки,
 Которые почти что все надели скромные юбчонки*
Трек 3. Ай-ай яй, девчонка
[IMG]http://f16.********info/org/cf368d542aa80cb61d96ff7cf620906c5f99c0171995265.jpg[/IMG]
 а это они меня слушают))) БОялись выступать))) Предупреждали,  что нигде не будут учавствовать
[IMG]http://f16.********info/org/8e5835d5f109cb644f1eaf990e0051765f99c0171995238.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Рина Лыгина (19.10.2020)

----------


## irinar

Ириш,спасибо.... Смотрю на фотографии... и словно сама стою на такой встречи-выпуснкиков... Как это было давно... и как прекрасно...

----------


## Окрыленная

> Как это было давно..


Да вроде каждые 5 лет собирают встречи))))))

----------

Рина Лыгина (19.10.2020)

----------


## Окрыленная

Я часто просматриваю школьные альбомы))))
Сравниваю)))
Вот не сочтите за флуд, вот моя одноклассница.Сквозь года
1. В школе 11 класс
[IMG]http://f16.********info/org/2eee223aef8f5a671105b8c9d1228e435f99c0171998022.jpg[/IMG]
2 15 лет спустя
[IMG]http://f16.********info/org/61beec9ad71d627106af6367e31d03bd5f99c0171998022.jpg[/IMG]
3 20 лет спустя
[IMG]http://f16.********info/org/65f72c4e2db89fe6c8a73416ecd2285f5f99c0171998022.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Рина Лыгина (19.10.2020)

----------


## irinar

Ириш,да просто я далеко теперь живу от дома....( не получилось ... однако цитированием..)

----------


## Окрыленная

> Ириш,да просто я далеко теперь живу от дома....(


Тогда нужно обернуться..... и приехать туда... где осталось твое детство!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## irinar

> Тогда нужно обернуться..... и приехать туда... где осталось твое детство!!!!!!!!!!!


Эх... не все так просто бывает в жизни...

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

Доброго времени суток!!! я новичок как ведущая (5 лет), наработок, которыми можно и не стыдно поделиться - пока нет (в основном - переработка тырнетовского материала) единственное мое авторское детище - это школьная команда КВН) если кому - то нужна помощь - буду рада))) поэтому пока могу выставить ссылки на выступление моих детей) Это моя гордость))) 
http://vk.com/video104340444_159960942
http://vk.com/video104340444_159960939
Извините, если не в тему и не там, где надо  :Blush2:

----------


## irinar

Добрый день! У подружки детства скоро юбилей-50лет...как можно ее красиво и трогательно поздравить не делая акцента на этот возраст...Талантливые форумчане... подскажите ...заранее Вас благодарю...

----------


## Sемицветик

Иришка, возьми, пожалуйста, под крылышко ...... :Aga:  Мы тоже каждые 5 лет встречаемся с выпускниками, вспоминаем школьные годы, так здорово...., а вот ещё со сценарием- не пробовали...)). И самое приятное, что все едут, летят на эту встречу, все так хотят на минутку забыть о своих проблемах и делах... Может и не то написала, но здорово, что ты эту темку затронула...

----------


## Окрыленная

*светлана 7*, А такая темка есть тут на инку)))) А это совсем другая - Тут своим материалом делятся)))

----------


## gha

> Я часто просматриваю школьные альбомы))))
> Сравниваю)))
> Вот не сочтите за флуд, вот моя одноклассница.Сквозь года
> 1. В школе 11 класс
> [IMG]http://f16.********info/org/2eee223aef8f5a671105b8c9d1228e435f99c0171998022.jpg[/IMG]
> 2 15 лет спустя
> [IMG]http://f16.********info/org/61beec9ad71d627106af6367e31d03bd5f99c0171998022.jpg[/IMG]
> 3 20 лет спустя
> [IMG]http://f16.********info/org/65f72c4e2db89fe6c8a73416ecd2285f5f99c0171998022.jpg[/IMG]


А вы с годами становитесь всё краше и моложе!!!

----------


## gha

Я не знаю насколько это новое, но вдохновил меня конкурс «Машина моей мечты». Я подумала, почему бы на 23 февраля не сделать смотр военной техники. Но это, наверное, будет ближе для военной компании.
Подводка. Почему на 23 февраля не делают парад, смотр военной техники сейчас мы исправим эту ошибку. Ну и т.д. выбираем 3 мужчин, самых лучших, самых сильных, потому что в параде участвуют только самые –самые.
Теперь делим их на лётчика, танкиста и моряка (Как? Ещё не придумала) 
Как известно в парадах участвует только самая лучшая, самая новая техника, поэтому её надо сначала принять, испытать, а потом использовать.Дальше каждый идет выбирать себе технику (женщину) в зал. Первый – лётчик, ему нужна женщина-самолёт, а может истребитель- истребитель мужчин, лёгкая, маневренная, способная на полный улёт и т.д. Участник выбирает такую. (Звучит музыка «Всё выше, выше и выше). После этого даём характеристику женщине- танку, или самоходной машине. Женщина, которая грудью дорогу проложит себе и своему мужчине, преодолеет любые препятствия и преграды. Самоходная машина новой модификации с двумя пушками.( Песня « А поле боя держится на танках» гр. Любэ или другую). Ну и женщина-быстроходный корабль. Каравелла на высоких каблуках, сильная, волевая, бегущая по волнам. ( Или песня «Нам нужны такие корабли на море…» или Мю Леонидов « Она прошла как каравелла»)
Дальше. Ну вот технику получили, необходим техосмотр. Проверяем основные части машины: у самолёта – крялья, шасси, стеклянный фонарь, пушки, основные приборы.
У танка – гусеницы (Женщина делает внизу круговые движения руками) башню( чтобы не снесло), трем до блеска переднюю панель, осматриваем  тоже пушки и чистим выхлопную трубу 
Корабль – проверяем лопасти, переднюю корму, заднюю корму, капитанскую рубку.
А, может, нужно ,наверное, что-то придумать, чтобы это было для всех одновременно.
Затем в машины нужно залить жидкость незамерзайку или топливо (по стопочке несут машинам), потом их нужно заправить (закуска).
Теперь необходимо провести испытание техники, чтобы она не подвела в самый ответственный момент
Итак, конечно, авиация всегда впереди. Лётчик занимает своё место ( на коленях у женщины). Команда:»От винта!». Дальше: «Поднять закрылки (Женщина поднимает руки), выпустить шасси женщина вытягивает ноги. Взлёт ( Звучит песня «Потому, потому что мы пилоты») 
Вед.:  Итак, уважаемые товарищи, в небе появляется авиация.
Дальше ведущий командует: «Крен налево», «Крен направо», «Бочка» «Мёртвая петля! (Шутка! А может и сделают). 
«Возвращаемся на аэродром».
Вед. Теперь испытаем  защитную броню нашей Родины – танки. (Звучит песня «Три танкиста»)
Все неровности машина чувствует, поэтому на всех кочках танкист подпрыгивает. 
Ведущий командует: Кочка! Большая кочка! Яма! Поворот налево, поворот направо, водная преграда… и т.д. Возвращаемся на базу.
Ну, а морские просторы нашей страны бороздят бысроходные корабли. Капитан занимает своё место. Но в море без команды никак, поэтому всех гостей прошу помочь нашему кораблю отправиться в путь. Интерактив с гостями: отдать концы, убрать трап, гудок, чайки и т.д.  (Это я позаимствовала)
Ведущий: Заработали  винты.( Женщина крутит руками) Капитан смотрит в бинокль. «Полный вперёд!»  Наш корабль набирает ход. Летит по волнам как птица. Главное не напороться на мель. Капитан, смотрит в бинокль. Чайки кричат вслед кораблю. (Гости кричат) Ветер дует ему в лицо. (Гости дуют)
И вот он возвращается к родному причалу, где его встречают многочисленная толпа. (Гости машут руками).
Ну чт, уважаемые товарищи, наша техника готова к военному параду в честь Дня Защитника Отечества. Войска, внимание! (Все занимают свои места.) К параду готовсь. Марш! (Звучит песня «Наша армия самая-самая…)
Самолёт летит, танк едет корабль плывёт (хотя так нельзя говорить моряки обижаются, говорят, что плавает только г…о, а корабли ходят) Ну вот как-то так. А победителей нет! Всем призы за участие! 
Оцените! Подправьте! Пожалуйста! Я только учусь!
А, может такое уже где-то есть, и я повторяюсь? Тогда извините. Но придумывала сама.

----------

club-sub (11.06.2017), Ritulya993 (26.07.2016), Марьванна (05.03.2019), меркуцио (01.02.2017), Рина-Екатерина (24.04.2017), Сиренко (20.07.2017)

----------


## риша-риша

Еще надо добавить космонавта - теперь на парадах есть еще и космические войска. А даму выбрать -ту, которая делает все на космической скорости. Еще вспомнила у "Уральских пельменей" была миниатюра где менялись своими, средствами передвижения. Может тут зафиналить музыкальными нарезками, со сменой партнера, а в конец у пельмений взять текст.

----------

Марьванна (05.03.2019)

----------


## Кремлева

Хороший конкурс "Машина моей мечты". Но машинами я все же сделала бы мужчин, с соответствующими подводками.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Я подумала, почему бы на 23 февраля не сделать смотр военной техники. Но это, наверное, будет ближе для военной компании.


К сожалению не знаю,что такое 



> вдохновил меня конкурс «Машина моей мечты»


Поэтому внимательно прочитала(представила) предполагаемый смотр военной техники.Даже если принять за исходную,что праздник мужской вроде как бы для них надо сделать что то приятное... сомневаюсь,что стоит приносить в жертву этих 3-х ни в чём не повинных барышней.
Как попытаться придать конкурсу более приемлемый смысл?
Можно попытаться поменять местами М и Ж.то есть "техника",это М. и значит проверяют БГ уже у них +заправка топливом +усаживание "в кресло" и т.д.Только я сомневаюсь,что и это прокатит к все общему удовольствию сотрудников,которым завтра работать вместе.
Можно попытаться провести этот конкурс на семейных праздниках(свадьба или Ю.)где приглашаются строго семейные пары...остаётся найти свадьбу и Ю. на 23 фквраля.

----------


## риша-риша

> Только я сомневаюсь,что и это прокатит к все общему удовольствию сотрудников,которым завтра работать вместе.


Татьяна! я не совсем согласна, есть такие коллективы, где люди себя свободней чувствуют, чем с родней. У меня на НГ таких парочка была. А еще есть коллективы, где есть семейные пары или просто пары, так что если доработать вполне можно катать!

----------


## gha

[QUOTE=риша-риша;4794170]Татьяна! я не совсем согласна, есть такие коллективы, где люди себя свободней чувствуют, чем с родней. У меня на НГ таких парочка была. А еще есть коллективы, где есть семейные пары или просто пары, так что если доработать вполне можно катать![/QU
Большое спасибо, девчонки! Всё-таки не совсем плохо. Понимаю, что ещё нужно многому учиться. У меня корпоратив будет в военкомате,я у них уже вела юбилей, так что вполне адекватные люди, и, как не странно попросили именно без официоза, никаких помпезных речей, а только развлекаловку, хотят отдохнуть.До этого у них будет торжественное собрание. Конечно буду дорабатывать а за советы спасибо.

----------


## игрулька

У меня  был юбиляр.  Душа компании, бегает по утрам, любитель выезда на природу, мастер готовить шашлыки. 
 Может этот конкурс уже у кого то был, но я честно, не встречала :Smile3: 
Пошила 20 штук , как у бегунов номера, которые  одеваются  через  голову (дамам прически при этом не  портим). На них нашиты аппликация в виде кусочков мяса, помидор и лука. 
Есть прозрачные кармашки, в которые вставлены  номера от 1 до 10 (мне показалось так будет проще, чем  цифры пришивать). Юбиляр и кто-нибудь из   гостей( как правило ещё один любитель шашлыков)  под песню " шашлычок под коньячок" одевают их  на всех гостей.  Кто быстрее приготовит шашлык? Как было замечено, никто не отказывался. 
 Таким образом набирается 2 команды по 10 человек.   Спрашиваешь у юбиляра: " Чтоб получился вкусный шашлык, что надо сделать? Правильно хорошо замариновать."  Называется , не обязательно по порядку, разные  две цифры и с каждой команды выходят по два человека. Можно прокомментировать, если попадется один кусочек мяса и 3 помидорки, что эта получился диетический шашлычок.  Они" маринуются" под разные муз. заставки. Первая партия  под рок-н ролл, .
 Вторая партия под лезгинку  и т.д.  В это время, пока танцуют , остальные стоят полукругом и аплодируют.
 Так, смотришь, те кто сидел вообще  не выходил танцевать ,так отплясывают, что диву даёшься. Про хобби именинника не умолчали. После тост за юбиляра, душа компании.. спортсмена... красавца и пр.

----------

arina1990 (22.01.2019), mary-olga (17.05.2020), Ritulya993 (26.07.2016), Бегущая по волнам (27.01.2016), ЕленаЗолотаюшка (12.02.2016), Зосик (24.10.2016), маринатокарь (23.07.2016), НАТАЛИ - Я (13.01.2018), Рина-Екатерина (24.04.2017)

----------


## о-ля-ля

> Правильно хорошо замариновать."


Интересно получилось. Спасибо

----------


## Свет-ланка

> Правильно хорошо замариновать."


 Да, мне тоже очень понравилось! Хорошая идея.

----------


## GELECHA

Доброе время суток всем Форумчанам! Выставляю похожий конкурс про хобби именинника. Брала в интернете, но переделывала под себя.
http://files.mail.ru/1AACF82847FB404BA0B7E9A109AE9A26

----------


## KAlinchik

*игрулька*, отличная идея! спасибо!
 а нарезками поделитесь?)

----------


## игрулька

Спасибо, за поддержку :Derisive: 
Как только научусь выставлять фото и нарезки, так сразу постараюсь  к конкурсам добавлять наглядное фото и музыку :Grin:

----------


## игрулька

> Выставляю похожий конкурс про хобби именинника.


Спасибо, взяла себе в  копилочку :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Елена Прохненко

Доброе время суток всем. Не знаю сюда ли пишу, если что простите. Немного приукрасила знакомые всем "Распределение обязанностей". Сделала медальки, всего 10 штук, жених и невеста по очереди достают медаль и одевают друг другу, отдают выбранную обязанность любимому. Медальки распечатала и повесила на ленточки.
Пример:[IMG][/IMG]

----------

Сиренко (20.07.2017)

----------


## Donskova-t

девчонки, от коллеги поступила просьба. представить юбиляра шуточно 




> 26 января юбилей у мужчины 55 лет. Он работает на железной дороге мастером пути. Заядлый рыбак, охотник, держит пчел. Жена хочет чтобы его представили в шуточной форме со всеми его увлечениями. Родился он 26.01.1959 вес 2600,рост 5о см в деревне Рассвет Одринского с/совета. В семье было 3 сестры и 3 брата., после школы служил на космодроме Байканур ракетчиком. У него у 2 внучки. может что придумаешь?


вот то что я придумала. понимаю, чтодо поэта мне далеко. но вдруг кому-нибудь пригодится. (орфография отключена :Grin: )

Вслед за днем Татьяны
Родился в доме сын
И от любви к нему все пьяны
Пищит он и пищит!

Такой малююююсенький он был
всего лишь два шестьсот
но то ему не помешало
кричать не закрывая рот

три брата есть и три сестры
его любили как могли
вложили много сил в него
и получился ого-го!

Мужчина видный - хоть куда
костюм солидный - это ДА!
Супруга, та ему под стать!
Ну пара - просто благодать!

Теперь две внучки у него
и счастьем прямо светится
Дай Бог здоровья всей семье!
И пара внуков в дом ЕЩЕ ПОМЕСТИТСЯ!

Хоть говорят рыбак, охотник
то значит в доме не работник
не правда то - вам скажем точно
работу ищет он - нарочно

И на ж.д попробуй ты смоги
работать хоть на полноги
Там труд серьезный право
Юбиляру крикнем браво!

----------

Tanuxatexas (20.09.2017), Сиренко (30.07.2017)

----------


## DeLavar

> Как известно в парадах участвует только самая лучшая, самая новая техника, поэтому её надо сначала принять, испытать, а потом использовать


Спасибо огромное!
У моего дяди на юбилее 55 лет обязательно проведу!
Он полковник в отставке и компания собирается соответствующая
и годами сплочённая!

----------


## Donskova-t

не знаю есть ли у новичков  доступ к перестроениям, а потому и здесь выложу свой пост из темы:
Детство золотое юбиляра
Начинается и с дома и с двора
Там и на березках и рябинках
Поцарапана деревьев тех КОРА

А потом и юность наступает
Слышим мы друзей всех голоса
Предложение руки и сердца
Заплетается у юбилярыни КОСА

Вот он славный дивный праздник
Станет светлой полоса
Всем вручаем грамоты и звезды
Золотом бликует на цветах РОСА

Мы сегодня скажем Маше
Тысячи красивых фраз
Чтобы праздник приобрел
Золотого оскара ОКРАС

Славный путь проходит юбиляр
Сколько будет пройдено дорог
А сегодня красная дорожка
Юбилейный оскар прямо в СРОК

Номинанты премии мелькают
Переходят праздничный порог
То звезда Киркоров к нам заглянет
То вдруг «Скутер» нам зажжет под РОК

И сегодня юбилей звезды
Мы по случаю оделись броско
Потому что день рождения
Носит тему премия ОСКАР

А вот и буковки. Моя работа))

----------

schurevi4 (10.03.2020), Катусечка (09.10.2018), ЛюбовьНиклолая (13.02.2018), наталья севрюкова (11.02.2020), Сиренко (30.07.2017)

----------


## Galkavk

буквы яркие получились... а я просто яркие цветные без фона печатала... конечно если тема вечера определена, то лучше с фоном... очень мило

----------


## Алёна Майская

[QUOTE=Donskova-t;4815893]не знаю есть ли у новичков  доступ к перестроениям, а потому и здесь выложу свой пост из темы:
Детство золотое юбиляра
Начинается и с дома и с двора
Там и на березках и рябинках
Поцарапана деревьев тех КОРА..........
Татьяна,огромное спасибо,я давно искала что-то подобное! :Yahoo:

----------


## nilena

Здравствуйте всем, родные люди!!!!!!!!!!!
Тема называется СОБСТВЕННЫЕ НАРАБОТКИ, и возможно я пишу не туда, потому что материал не мой - встречала на форуме. Просто я немножечко изменила под юбилей, а материал шел для свадьбы - для жениха и невесты.  Я проводила этот момент ни 1 раз и точно могу сказать, что проходит очень приятно в компаниях постарше. Попробуйте - не пожалеете!!!!!!!!

 Коса Триединства для юбилея
Дамы и господа, хочу рассказать вам о том, что, когда –  то давным-давно, на Руси любимым людям плели оберег на долгую счастливую жизнь, который состоял из 3-х частей. Почему из трёх?

Да потому что цифра три, она магическая. Это символ гармонии, полноты и совершенства. Вспомните – даже в детских сказках число 3 встречается часто. Было у отца три сына, три царевны, три богатыря, три желания…
А сколько пословиц и поговорок существует об этой волшебной цифре. Без троицы дом не строится, заблудиться в 3-х соснах, обещанного три года ждут и главное – Бог любит троицу.

И сегодня для Натальи мы тоже сплетем талисман. Делать это будут самые близкие и родные люди на этом вечере – конечно же - внуки (могут быть дети или близкие друзья, родственники)___________________________, мы вас ждем!

Оберег будет состоять из 3 х  частей, которые сегодня символизируют счастье, здоровье и долголетие в будущем для Натальи
Вам, ребята  предстоит сплести все эти жизненные блага воедино  - то есть заплести самую обычную косу. Но делать вы это будете 2-мя руками, а рук у вас у каждого по 2.
_(под веселую музыку, прячут по одной руке каждый за спину, чтоб у каждого осталось по 1 руке, плетут косу и вручают)_

А мы, друзья, давайте поднимем бокалы за то, чтобы счастье, здоровье и долголетие – крепким союзом сопровождали Наталью всю её жизнь!




Тем, кто плел - призы, юбилярыня счастлива, ну и не забываете сказать о том, что оберег нужно хранить долгие годы, с любовью и теплом, помня о том, что его сплели руки дорогих, близких сердцу людей!

----------

MARINA MILANICH (01.04.2019), Ritulya993 (26.07.2016), schurevi4 (10.03.2020), svseva (29.01.2017), Tanuxatexas (20.09.2017), Елена 056 (01.12.2016), ЕленаФл (11.08.2018), Жарок (13.12.2015), Катусечка (09.10.2018), ЛюбовьНиклолая (13.02.2018), маринатокарь (23.07.2016), наталья севрюкова (11.02.2020), Ольгия (05.06.2019)

----------


## ***Lady-A***

*nilena*,из чего косу-то заплетают? ленты?

----------


## ***Lady-A***

на катаниях молодоженов одно из развлечений гостей у меня: бутылочка. Внутри бутылки задания, встаем в круг, крутим бутылку, на кого показала, достает задание и выполняет его, затем крутит дальше. Задания подбираю в соответствии с местами, в которые приехали....Если есть асфальт, мелками рисуем, если есть магазины рядом, бегут покупают что-либо и дарят молодоженам, например или просто вручаю один из призов, его надо подарить прохожему незнакомцу и т.д.

----------


## nilena

> nilena,из чего косу-то заплетают? ленты?


Можно ленты, но у меня обычно берут шнуры разного цвета, которые продаются в отделах штор и тюли. Если кто-то вяжет, то можно связать 3 косы разного цвета по 70 см. Чем ярче материал - тем красивее получается коса.

----------

MARINA MILANICH (01.04.2019), НАТАЛИ - Я (13.01.2018), танячур (10.08.2017)

----------


## Анжелика.

У меня 8-ого марта юбилей женщины 60 лет. С сценарием наконец-то определилась, но тут ведь как... Как не поздравить всех женщин с 8-ым марта. Можно было конечно анимашку сделать, но я подумала...мне этого мало, решила сделать вот что. Нашла на просторах интернета уже можно сказать давнюю развлекалку - ленивые танцоры и сделала развлекалку - А НУ-КА ДЕВУШКИ!
Может кому пригодится в канун праздника.


Дорогие, девушки, женщины, дамы! Все мы с нетерпением ждём этот замечательный день, потому как именно в этот день, наши мужчины полностью дают нам почувствовать себя настоящей женщиной, дарят цветы, конфеты, шампанское! Всё это прекрасно, но иногда так хочется именно в этот день, просто отдохнуть не только душой, но и телом! Забыть что мы на скаку и лошадь можем остановить, и в избу горящую войти... Хочется для себя любимой просто устроить праздничный расколбас! Приглашаю вас поучавствовать в этом!
*
ЗВЁЗДНЫЙ ЧАС.* Вызываются от 5 до 10 девушек, одеваются им шляпки, парики, обручи на голову или короны если есть...выдаются значки с разной номинацией - мисс улыбки, мисс доброты и так далее(можно и без этого, можно просто каждой участнице дать цветочек ), затем устроить им дефиле(я взяла песню ДЕВУШКИ БЫВАЮТ РАЗНЫЕ), пусть просто пройдут под музыку, ведь каждая девочка в детстве мечтает стать принцессой и неважно в каком возрасте она ею стала. Пусть покажут себя. Когда все пройдут, сказать - Дорогие красавицы, ну разве это расслабуха? Мы посмотрели какие вы прекрасные, очаровательные, сказочно красивые, а теперь покажите как вы умеете танцевать! 


*Конкурс А НУ-*КА ДЕВУШКИ! 8 Марта.* Приглашаем всех этих девушек на танцпол, усаживаем на стулья!
Задача ваша не простая - сейчас со стула не вставая, вам предстоит пуститься в пляс. 
1- не страшны нам любые дороги, потанцуют только ноги (КАНКАН) 
2-гости большей страсти ждут, теперь плечи в пляс идут(ЦЫГАНОЧКА)
3-наши руки не для скуки, пусть танцуют только рукиНУ ГДЕ ЖЕ РУЧКИ)
4-ниже спустимся и вот, пусть танцует наш живот(РАСКРУТИЛИ ХУЛАХУП)
5-все танцуют молодцом, в пляс пойдем теперь лицом(КОРОЛЕВА КРАСОТЫ)
6-молодцы, что не зеваем, потанцуем-ка глазами(ЧЁРНЫЕ ГЛАЗА)
7-удивить бы всех нам нужно, потанцуем попой дружно(ПОДВИГАЙ ПОПОЙ)
8-замечательно, сейчас, тело все выходит в пляс(ТАНЦУЙ РОССИЯ И ПЛАЧЬ ЕВРОПА)
ДЕВОЧКИ - ЭТО НАШ ДЕНЬ С ПРАЗДНИКОМ НАС ВСЕХ!!!


Буду проводить в субботу. мои девочки будут в мини шляпках и париках разных. Думаю получится не плохо, с меня фотоотчёт!  :Grin:

----------

Ильенко Елена (23.02.2018), маринатокарь (23.07.2016), Рина-Екатерина (24.04.2017)

----------


## Motilek

> Дорогие, девушки, женщины, дамы! Все мы с нетерпением ждём этот замечательный день, потому как именно в этот день, наши мужчины полностью дают нам почувствовать себя настоящей женщиной, дарят цветы, конфеты, шампанское! Всё это прекрасно, но иногда так хочется именно в этот день, просто отдохнуть не только душой, но и телом! Забыть что мы на скаку и лошадь можем остановить, и в избу горящую войти... Хочется для себя любимой просто устроить праздничный расколбас! Приглашаю вас поучавствовать в этом!


Благодарю! не успеваю подготовить конкурсы на часовой корпоратив в офисе, и этот блочок как раз в тему!

----------


## ***Lady-A***

*Анжелика.*, здорово придумано! такой хороший переход к танцулькам!))

----------


## Анжелика.

Девочки, хорошие мои, спасибо! Буду рада если хоть кому-то пригодится! А то сама всё хапаю здесь, а поделиться ничем не могу!  :Blush2:

----------


## Анжелика.

Девочки если кому нужны нарезки у меня есть, пишите если что.  :Blush2:

----------


## Леди N

> Девочки если кому нужны нарезки у меня есть, пишите если что.


очень даже нужны нарезки, с ВАШЕГО позволения)))))))

----------


## Анжелика.

> очень даже нужны нарезки, с ВАШЕГО позволения)))))))


Вот пожалуйста, ссылка для скачивания.
http://files.mail.ru/504E6AC0E09E41269D6A71F411A0EE9F

----------


## Ганина Галина

> Дорогие, девушки, женщины, дамы! Все мы с нетерпением ждём этот замечательный день, потому как именно в этот день, наши мужчины полностью дают нам почувствовать себя настоящей женщиной, дарят цветы, конфеты, шампанское! Всё это прекрасно, но иногда так хочется именно в этот день, просто отдохнуть не только душой, но и телом! Забыть что мы на скаку и лошадь можем остановить, и в избу горящую войти... Хочется для себя любимой просто устроить праздничный расколбас! Приглашаю вас поучавствовать в этом!


Анжелика! Умница! Мне понравилось!

----------

Марьванна (05.03.2019)

----------


## Анжелика.

> Анжелика! Умница! Мне понравилось!


Галя!!! Спасибо большое! Сижу... горжусь(ну правда, приятно!!!)  :Blush2:  :Taunt:

----------


## Анжелика.

Отработала вчера А НУ-КА ДЕВУШКИ!!! СУПЕР ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ! А так-же супер прошла новая моя "фишка" - табор уходит в небо! Ну просто улётно! Я наверное впкрвые остлась просто довольна праздником!!!  :Yahoo:  Но устала скажу я вам... ноги до сих пор гудят!  :Grin:

----------


## irinar

Анжелика! Молодец! Интересно,здорово! :Ok:

----------


## olga77

Хочу поделиться финалами праздника. Проводила юбилеи 2 последних недели. В первый была "сладкая" женщина, как ее называют родственники. За основу взяла материал с сайта в обоих случаях и переделала. 1. Я делала наговор на конфеты.
Юбилярша выводится в центр, дается мешочек. Гостям раздаются конфеты.
Вед: Существует предание, что если заговорить какую-нибудь вещь, она принесет вам пользу. Сегодня собрались самые близкие люди, которые желают вам добра.  Я раздала конфеты, чтобы они нашептали на них самое сокровенное,  самое то, что идет от души.  Ну что я первая ( говорю на здоровье) и кладу в мешок, остальные повторяют (счастье, любовь, удача….). Когда мешок полон. А теперь надо его завязать, чтобы, то что пожелали не выскочило наружу. Завязывает. Дорогая______________________желаем вам всего того, что пожелали, подержите мешочек. Тяжелый? Да! Вот такой вам сладкой жизни, чтобы просыпались… а вам тяжело: от поцелуев любимого мужа,  от теплых слов, которые вам говорят родные, и от ободряющих объятий друзей! (Музык. нарезки: "Все для тебя: Михайлов когда дарят и потом "С днем рождения" Аллегрова
2. Муж сделал древки, я сделала из подкладочной ткани флаги. Гости выходят с флагами и шарами. Тут за основу "встреча юбилярши от Т. Жигуновой" это где про демонстрацию чувств. Что это вам напоминает? Да, демонстрацию и остальное бла-бла А потом ...
*Юбилярша выводится в центр*
День рождения даже в ненастье,
Даже в самой полярной глуши,
Освещается радугой счастья – 
Разноцветьем прекрасной души!
*Красный цвет* – цвет любви и восторга!
Он сияет, в нас нежно храня
Беззаветность без пошлого торга – 
Это наша любовь и родня!
*Желтый цвет* – это символ достатка,
Яркий солнечный луч золотой,
И готовность делить без остатка
Грош последний с лихой простотой;
Цвет *зелёный* – на дальнем зимовье
Или в пекле тропических дней,
Где бы ни был ты, это здоровье!
Пусть он будет еще зеленей!
*Синий* цвет тоже создан для неги – 
Цвет безбрежности и перспектив,
И, конечно же, наши коллеги,
И друзья, то есть наш коллектив!
Ветерок нашептал нам про это,
И река прожурчала в тиши: 
Сколько чистого *белого* цвета
В разноцветьи прекрасной души!
Впишем мы в белый лист поздравленья
Яркой радугой – цвета игра.
*С юбилеем! С большим днем рожденья!
Благ земных и здоровья! Ура!*
*Все кричат Ура и салют из шаров. Можно, конечно, и хлопушки, но тут по желанию*.

----------

Ritulya993 (26.07.2016), svseva (29.01.2017), Taft (11.02.2019), Арина42 (02.12.2019), ЛюбовьНиклолая (13.02.2018), маринатокарь (23.07.2016), Милушка (19.07.2016), Пахомова Наталья (22.06.2018), Сиренко (30.07.2017)

----------


## olga77

А встречу проводила так... Только во втором случае сократила, не было дете и внуков. Это не мое авторство, я только пределала и вставила музыку, такую какую слышу для этой встречи Автора текста  к сожалению не помню, но он есть.
*Встреча юбиляра « Место под солнцем!» или « Светлое будущее!*»
Самый лучший подарок, который нам дарит судьба - это люди, которым мы говорим: « Спасибо, что ты есть!» К таким людям относится наша юбилярыня.. Встречаем  именинницу!! Нашу_______________________________!
Сегодня так хочется тепла и добрых слов от самых близких. И чувствовать рядом поддержку самых дорогих. Знаете ли вы, что взрослому человеку для ощущения счастья и комфорта требуется 4-8 объятий в день.
 Объятия детей действуют как обезболивающее.
Обнимют дети *(Ани Лорак Обними меня и далее на обьятия)*
Объятия братьев и сестёр. Дарят ощущение единого источника жизни, учат сочувствию и взаимопомощи.
Обнимают сестры и братья
Объятия мужа . Укрепляют иммунитет, повышают уровень окситоцина – гормона, который снимает депрессию и снижает кровяное давление.
Обнимает муж
Объятия близких друзей. Дружелюбные прикосновения способны не только уменьшить недомогания, страхи и депрессию, но даже избавить от них. Объятия друзей вселяют веру в себя.
Объятия друзей.
А знаете, почему японцы, китайцы такие счастливые?? Нужно у них поучиться .У них - глаза маленькие и узкие, потому что ТЕ всматриваются в будущее, а у русских - круглые и большие, потому что МЫ постоянно удивляемся тому, что с нами происходит сегодня.
Жизнь человека – это нескончаемая борьба за место под солнцем. Мне хочется ВАМ подарить то, что сделает вас любимчиком жизни, что закрепит ВАШЕ место под солнцем и поможет РАСТИ духовно, обрести гармонию, Расти и Радоваться жизни.
Будьте по жизни оптимисткой. Если бутерброды у вас падают маслом вниз - не расстраивайтесь! У большинства они падают вниз маргарином
Ведущий вручает растительное, подсолнечное масло ( игра слов РАСТИтельное от слова РАСТИ, и подСОЛНЕЧное – под солнцем )
И самый главный секрет счастливой жизни – ЭТО неповторимость каждого дня! Дорогие друзья, помните, чем больше счастья даришь ты другим, тем больше САМ становишься счастливей!!!
Ну а теперь… ПАУЗА…
Кто-то из гостей берет на себя роль информатора
Здравствуйте! Вас беспокоит информатор компании "Светлое будущее". Ваши друзья заказали для Вас полный комплект услуг нашей компании, поэтому следующий год своей жизни Вам предстоит прожить исключительно счастливо и беззаботно. Светлое будущее для Вас уже оплачено! Живите здорово и будьте богаты! С днем рождения!
Трек. С днем рождения!

----------

club-sub (11.06.2017), Motilek (17.01.2017), Tanuxatexas (20.09.2017), Арина42 (02.12.2019), Жарок (13.12.2015), Катусечка (09.10.2018), ЛюбовьНиклолая (13.02.2018), маринатокарь (23.07.2016), Сиренко (20.07.2017)

----------


## olga77

Это ссылки на нарезкиhttp://webfile.ru/file/fbcda22a76c2b42c0ff91ce5ddfc9603 
http://webfile.ru/file/ef08fd89242400c89a57c1edf1905b70

----------


## Окрыленная

*olga77*, Автор ЭТОГО момента я!!! Весь материал авторский, я не вижу, чтоб вы что-то изменили))))Если копируете материал - не забывайте и автора СКОПИРНУТЬ!!!!!!!!!я так полагаю, вы его скопировали с ВКМ

----------


## olga77

> *olga77*, Автор ЭТОГО момента я!!! Весь материал авторский, я не вижу, чтоб вы что-то изменили))))Если копируете материал - не забывайте и автора СКОПИРНУТЬ!!!!!!!!!я так полагаю, вы его скопировали с ВКМ


Я не помню откуда. Очень рада, что это вы! Мне понравилось, поэтому и взяла, а наговор на конфеты я сама придумала. Я уже по некоторым сообщениям поняла, что вы очень ревностно относитесь к своему авторству, так я на него и не притендую, сразу сказала, что не я придумала. А насчет переделки....  так я переделала подачу этого материала

----------


## Окрыленная

> что вы очень ревностно относитесь к своему авторству,


Поверьте, не только Я!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> Я не помню откуда


Я выставляла ЭТОТ момент только на ВКМ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Полный вариант этой встречи ПРОДАЕТСЯ, поэтому все-таки автора нужно запоминать и копировать!! С уважением, ИРИНА ИГНАТОВА!!

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Попался как-то в нете материал - по описанию психологической внешности мужчин...
И вот родился у меня такой блок..
Если кому-то приглянется- буду только рада!!!
С давних пор ходит молва о сильных духом женщинах: коня на скаку остановит, в горящую избу войдет… 
Но мы, же знаем, как иногда нужно нам девушкам сильное мужское плечо, ведь мужчина должен помочь девушке быть слабой... сильной она может быть и без него!
(Есть в зале сильные девушки… -  манок нужен)
Волей случая наши девушки сегодня попали в разные ситуации и им нужна помощь… Сильная мужская рука... А может и не только рука…
(девушки тянут карточки.. 
- у меня поломался каблук…
- у меня заглохла машина на перекрестке со светофором… 
- меня толкнули, и пакет с мандаринами просыпался…
- перенервничала, хочу закурить, но нет зажигалки…
- я на рыбалке и не могу вытянуть тяжелую рыбу…)
Ситуации сразу зачитываются!!!

В плане помощи и последствий от нее, у мужчин немного другой – свой взгляд на вещи…. Если девушка понравилась – то нужно хватать ее и делать счастливым… причем не столько девушку, а в первую очередь – себя!!! 
Знакомство… легкий жест помощи… глядишь, а там и до чашечки кофе тет-а-тет недалеко….

А в нашем зале как раз присутствуют умные, обаятельные мужчины – готовые помочь дамам… (манок??)

Поскольку ум (логика, культурные корни) у нас из Греции, мы придали им имена греческих богов)))  А боги идеальны, но их образы списаны с людских типажей…

1-й мужчина. Зевс. Ну настоящий полковник. Не пропустит ни одной юбки, всмысле- каждой девушке готов помочь)))…  Не терпит возражений. Думает редко: чего тут думать, действовать надо! 
2-й мужчина. Аполлон. Очень порядочный и симпатичный. В детстве писал стихи, отлично учился… В общем, типичный «ботан»))). В принципе доверчивый, но очень осторожный. Часто отвергается женщинами и страдает от этого... Но если женщина его выберет – будет примерным семьянином!!!
3-й мужчина.  Прометей. Живет оптимистическими мифами и приключениями. Сначала сделает, потом подумает. Всем помогает, всех сажает к себе на шею. Женщин втайне боится, но легко добивается. Комплиментщик — манипулятор. Но… Давно женат.
4-й мужчина. Гермес. Очень любит маму и себя. Раз мама сказала- нужна подруга… не может ослушаться ее)) Способен быть очень обаятельным. Женщин забалтывает до экстаза... Но его избраннице не позавидуешь, он быстро превращается в критичного и бурчливого старичка.
5-й мужчина. Дионис. Свой парень в доску. Огромное количество контактов. Все делает тяп-ляп. Разбирается в людях. Но, по сути, одинокий матерый волк. Пьет все, что горит. Говорит как по писаному, но чаще матом. В детстве был тихим и воспитанным, потом сорвался с якоря. Всегда не женат, даже если состоит в браке.
1 этап – показывают девушки- ситуацию… парни – как им помогают(по-очереди)…

Девушка 1 идет – подворачивает ногу – 1й мужчина ей помогает)))   и т.д.

2 этап – благодарность спасителю… Танец благодарности парный)))

С какую бы вы ситуацию не попали – знайте, мужчины всегда готовы прийти к вам на помощь….   Правда не всегда и не все приходят, ну это уже совсем другая история!!!

----------

schurevi4 (10.03.2020), Tanuxatexas (20.09.2017), Белая галка (27.07.2016), Елена 056 (01.12.2016), маринатокарь (23.07.2016), НАТАЛИ - Я (13.01.2018), Сиренко (30.07.2017)

----------


## Белая розочка

Предлагаю вариант гадания на пол малыша. Только если на свадьбе есть дети - ответственное дело поручается именно им. Есть такая игрушка Слоник Элефан Hasbro из которого вылетают бабочки, бабочек можно сделать самим - голубого и розового цвета. Детишки ловят сачками - каких больше поймают, тот и родится) Навеяно детскими праздниками, но и на свадьбе прошло на УРА - ведь родители любят, когда деткам весело, а им весело, уж поверьте!!!

----------


## t.re

Всем здравствуйте :Smile3: !!! Свои авторские наработки уже выставляла на форуме в разных темах, поэтому не буду копировать сам материал, а лишь дам ссылочки на него. Годик ребенку, что делать? http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...47#post4802547 Музыкальный репортаж на годовасию стр. 2 пост 22  Детские игры и конкурсы http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136175&page=15 Сладкий день рождения без кариеса стр. 15, пост 213 Быть на коне http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...21#post4781621 Лошадиный портрет стр 99, пост 1479. Кстати, лошадиный портрет, как мне кажется, можно и на детском ковбойском дне рождении использовать.  Думаю, кому "не лень матушка", прогуляются, почитают! Мне самой вообще так интересно по форуму гулять по ссылкам. Вроде бы идешь только пост почитать, а там и всю темку пересмотришь, да и в закрома себе что - нибудь обязательно возьмешь :Grin: !!!

----------

Ritulya993 (26.07.2016), Овсиенко Наталья (03.03.2016)

----------


## Lotos3

> Предлагаю вариант гадания на пол малыша. Только если на свадьбе есть дети - ответственное дело поручается именно им. Есть такая игрушка Слоник Элефан Hasbro из которого вылетают бабочки, бабочек можно сделать самим - голубого и розового цвета. Детишки ловят сачками - каких больше поймают, тот и родится) Навеяно детскими праздниками, но и на свадьбе прошло на УРА - ведь родители любят, когда деткам весело, а им весело, уж поверьте!!!




Да, слоник супер. Мы с ним уже 2 года работаем. как уж только мы его не пристраивали.....все конкурсы прошел. взрослые как дети радуются, а дети как дети. У нас из него вылетали и бабочки, и конфетки с пожеланиями и гаданиями, и божьи коровки и монетки, даже сделали конструкт (надо было наловить специальных слов и букв и составить слова, фразы и разные модели). Мы его любим. А сейчас появился бегемотя. Тоже чудный.

----------


## Марина Миг

Недавно я проводила свадьбу у одной ведущей нашего города. Мероприятие ответственное вдвойне, потому как она сама отлично знает кухню праздника. Так вот, по ее просьбе я делала несколько моментов из ее программы, любимых ))) Одним из пожеланий был сбор денег на веник. Она и эпизод мне подробно описала, и фотографию показала. А у меня душа не лежала, вот не моё и все тут. И так крутила, и этак… В итоге, сошлись с ней на том, что я постараюсь что-нибудь придумать. Кинула клич по моим любимым боярыням, и они натолкнули меня на мысль – создать веник-оберег. Вот что из этого вышло.

ОБЕРЕГ ДЛЯ МОЛОДОЖЕНОВ

Издавна, на Руси молодоженам дарили обереги, которые охраняли молодую семью от невзгод.
Сегодня продается сотни домовят, веничков, подковок, и я могла бы купить такой нашим молодоженам в подарок, но это был бы оберег, сделанный чужими людьми, в нем не было бы той важной энергетики.
Дороги друзья, сегодня я предлагаю всем вместе создать оберег для наших молодоженов, каждый из вас вложит в него частичку своих эмоций, добрых пожеланий. Все мы желаем Лене и Андрею достатка. Вы видите в моей руке веник (купила декоративный, в магазине фикс прайс, сняла с него все цветочки и готово), так давайте внесем первую лепту в семейное благосостояние. Каждый из вас сейчас может прикрепить к этому веничку купюру – любого достоинства – главное передать энергетику денег молодой семье.
И дальше под музыку сын невесты оббегал всех гостей, те крепили к венику денежки. Предполагалось это делать на прищепки, но поскольку веничек был маленький, плотненький, купюры вставляли непосредственно между прутиками – они крепко держались.
Пока ребенок снимал-считал деньги (мальчик взрослый, очень самостоятельный и вообще большой молодец – весь вечер у меня на подхвате был, помогал, даже подкармливал)))) я рассказала о нескольких символах, которые обычно крепили на оберег и параллельно приклеивала их к венику (в идеале, попросить свидетелей или кого-то из гостей, я что-то забыла об этих планах, стормозила, бывает. Все символы распечатала на принтере, заламинировала, вырезала и на двусторонний скотч посадила. Всего СЕМЬ составляющих оберега молодой СЕМЬи):
Первой приклеили денежку, коль начали со сбора денег, желая финансового благосостояния. Далее:
чеснок – убирает негативную энергию, и защищает от нечистой силы
ягода (клубничка) – является символом женской молодости и красоты
перец – символ мужской силы
кукуруза – продолжение рода 
сердце – любовь 
В самом конце взяла птичку, на прищепке, такие продаются во флористических магазинах, и сказала: птицу счастья нельзя запереть в клетке, в неволе она погибает, поэтому я желаю вам, чтобы эта волшебная птичка каждое утро прилетала и садилась на ваш подоконник, и тогда ваш дом всегда будет наполнен счастьем!
С этими словами вручила оберег молодоженам, чтобы он хранил молодую семью, дав наказ: повесить его на стену ручкой вниз, а помелом вверх. В коридоре вблизи входной двери, чтобы не пустить в дом неприятности и злых духов или на кухне – для денег и благосостояния.
И закрепили все на танцполе ритуальным танцем-анимашкой – пригласила всех-всех, кто желает, чтобы дом молодоженов все невзгоды обошли стороной, тех, кто сейчас зарядит оберег молодой семьи своей положительной энергией. Вышли все )))
Вот такой момент, возможно, кому-то пригодится.
Это картинки для символов. Кстати, все значения символов (фруктов-овощей) настоящие, брала их из славянских традиций.

----------

bondarenco_nasta (11.10.2017), ГАЛИНА ТИХОМИРОВА (12.10.2020), Рина-Екатерина (24.04.2017)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Сегодня ехала по делам и вдруг мне что то в голову пришла такая мысль. *Эстафетная игра,на 2 команды,кто быстрее.*У одной команды задача,что то забирать со стульчика,у другой наоборот,что то оставлять  :Derisive:  Допустим.люди работают в банке(у меня скоро такие будут) так вот,одна команда,делает вклады в БАНКу(, бегут по очереди и оставляют свои деньги( праздник-купюры) в своей БАНКе,которая стоит на стуле).А другая "снимает" проценты(добегают,до своей БАНКи и забирают из неё свою купюру) *бегают,все команды туда-сюда ,одни "снимают" другие "делают вклады".* 
Где то приблизительно через минуту *подсчитываем,наличность на руках и наличность в банке.У какой команды больше*.
Только,что бы всё было честно надо поставить,Ж и Н руководить купюрами.т.е. один стоит у банки рядом со стулом и опускает по 1 купюре в БАНКУ,что бы добежавшему игроку,было что взять(если оставить,все в банке они будут шустрить,брать не одну,а больше)А другой стоит рядом с командой и по одной купюре выдаёт участнику,который должен побежать,что бы сделать вклад в свою банку.

 :Girl Blum2:  надеюсь,что понятно объяснила?

----------


## Мальвина13

> (если оставить,все в банке они будут шустрить,брать не одну,а больше


Ой,Танюшка,точно будут шустрить  :Girl Blum2: А купюры ты хочешь настоящие использовать или свадебные сделать?

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

:Derisive: Марина,г.Омск,город бюджетников(практически) поэтому,конечно же-



> ( *праздник-купюры*)


можно отпечатать на каждый праздник ,специально ,а можно просто прикупить,те,что ПАЧКАМИ продаются!!!

----------


## Линдстедт

Здравствуйте, уважаемые  форумчане.  Меня  зовут  Елена,  а  Линдстедт-  это  фамилия (с  германского "Лежащая  под  липой". Лежать  некогда.  Взяла  заказ  на  проведение  *вечера  встречи  выпускников* "Лесхоза" 1984г.  Люди  очень  скромные, работают   в  лесах. И   особенно  меня  смутила  просьба,  сказать  тост  за  ушедших.  В  поисках  4 тоста   оказалась  на  вашем  форуме.  Я  поняла,  что   лучше   вместо  "реверансов",  делиться  наработками и  идеями.  Что  я  и  сделаю.  Заказ  был  только  на  2  часа( для  раскачки). Спасибо  за  ваши  наработки,  которыми  я  и  воспользовалась.(гран-при был  один, бутылка с  автографами всех выпускников, их  было  около 40ч)

Сегодня повод — просто класс!
Встреча добрая у вас.
30 лет уже прошли,
Как   из  ВУЗа   Вы  ушли!
Развели Вас всех дороги:
Кто в леса, кто в педагоги.
Кто- то в бизнес,
Кто куда!
Что ж, поднимем, господа!
Бокал  за этот тёплый вечер,
и   за эту чудо -встречу!

Выпили- закусили. «Во французской стороне….»


Дорогие  друзья, а  сейчас  я  расскажу  вам  о  вашем  характере по  тому  знаку  зодиака, под  которым  вы  родились,  и  мы  узнаем   представители   каких  знаков,   выбрали   факультет «Лесное хозяйство» ……

У  меня  сегодня  очень  важная  миссия.  Я  должна  вручить  гран-при  нашего  вечера  самому  активному,  самому   умному,  самому  веселому  из  вас.  За  участие  и  победу  в  моей  программе  я  буду  выдавать  олимпийские  медали,  ведь  ваша  встреча   проходит  в  год  Сочинской  олимпиады..  Но  мне  требуется  помощник-  аналитик. (выбираем) Поздравляю Вас с этой ответственной должностью. Вы уже знаете, почему Вы будете называться аналитик? Конечно!! Вы будете смотреть «а налито ли у всех?» Вручаем  вам  свисток  или  дудку. перед каждым тостом обязан дудеть, призывая всех к тишине и порядку. Один  гудок  наполняем  бокалы, 2- выпиваем.,3- можно  покурить.

2 тост.
Педагоги  все  прекрасны,
Каждый  чем-то, да  хорош
Лучше  тех,  что  вас  учили
Не  старайся,  не  найдешь (за  педагогов)

 «Аплодисменты». 
Дорогие друзья, посмотрите внимательно на свои ладони, там вы можете найти много линий- жизни, здоровья, холм Венеры, а еще там очень много активных точек, и если их массажировать, то можно и здоровье поправить и жизнь свою изменить в лучшую сторону. А лучший массаж-это аплодисменты.
ПРОШУ АПЛОДИРОВАТЬ   тем,  кто  будет  подниматься.
И  так,  поднимитесь  те, …..
-кто  остался  верен  профессии,  полученной  в  Вузе
-кто  перешел  работать  в  силовые  структуры
-кто  стал  госчиновником
-кто  стал  бизнесменом
-кого  Родина   обязала  контролировать  финансовую  совесть россиян?
-кто  профессионально  считает  деньги.
-кто  работает  в  сфере,  которую я  не  озвучила
-поднимитесь,  те  у  кого  есть  дети
-останьтесь  стоять, те  у  кого   детей  3 и  больше
Те, у  кого  есть  внуки
-те,  чьи  дети  продолжают  династию  лесников  лесхоза.
За  Альма-Матер!
И за  вашу  встречу!
За  молодость!
За  юность!
За  друзей!
Бокал  поднимем  за  студенческие  годы,
За  золотую  прелесть  этих  дней

Вспомним  популярные  мелодии, под  которые  вы  зажигали  в  студенческие  годы. Отгадываем и  подпеваем.
Песни  часто звучащие  на  танцах:
Лещенко «Прощай»
Люди  встречаются
В краю  магнолий
Так  вот  какая  ты
Где  же  ты  была
Снег  кружится
Миллион  алых роз
Машина времени «Поворот»
Всё что  есть у  меня
На  теплоходе  музыка..
Не  красавец я конечно
Листья  желтые
Иванов «Ну что  тебя так  тянет  танцевать
Течение

бардовские:  (  провела  во  2 части программы)
солнышко лесное
алые паруса
ты у  меня  одна
ты да я, да мы с  тобой
люди  идут  по  свету
Вечер  бродит
Атланты
Как  здорово, что  все мы
Свечи
Кораблик  детства
А  всё кончается
А я еду за  туманом


или
. «шквал аплодисментов»  ( не  использовала на  вечере)
Только такими аплодисментами мы сегодня будем одаривать друг друга.
Давайте  вспомним  ноябрьскую  и  майские  демонстрации
- самым озорным, самым веселым и незабываемым. УРА товарищи!!!
- самым верным, самым ответственным и креативным. Ура, товарищи!!
- САМЫМ жизнерадостным, ярким и БЕСКОНЕЧНО влюбленным в жизнь! Ура, товарищи!!
-Ура педагогическому  коллективу ……Ура! За  педагогов!
Дорогие  друзья!  Ваши  студенческие  годы   выпали  на  очень  интересное  время. Вы  принадлежали  к  тому  поколению, которое  вручную  чертило  поля  в  своих  студенческих  тетрадках. Вы  не  могли отксерокопировать   пропущенные  лекции,  вам  приходилось  их  переписывать  вручную.  Вы  писали  друзьям  и  родителям  бумажные  письма, а  не  СМС.   Вы  не  играли  в  компьютерные  игры  или  в «мафию»…возможно вы  играли  в  карты, в  безобидного  «дурака». Вы  общались не  с  гаджитами,   вы  общались  с  живыми  людьми,  посещали  кинотеатры и  театры, ходили  на  танцы  и  институтские  вечера, дружно  трудились  в  стройотрядах и  на  субботниках,  ходили  на  демонстрации и  комсомольские  собрания. Время  тогда  называлось  застойным,   застойными  и  неизменными  были  и  цены.
(конкурс  о  ценах) и  тут  же   продолжаю  тему  цифр о  выпускниках (показываю  карточку  с цифрой,  а  все  должны  догадаться  как  она  связана  с   нашим  праздником, например; 66 (выпускников  получили  диплом 30лет  назад,  8-  пар  поженились в ВУЗе,  13- № общежития  лесхоза и т.д.)

Замечательное  время    было. Вы  были  молоды  и  полны  надежд Давайте поднимем бокалы за встречу с   вашей   студенческой юностью!

тост  за  тех,  кого  нет
… Тост №4
К великому сожалению, жизнь - есть жизнь, и сегодня не все однокурсники и  педагоги  с нами в этом мире.

Когда уходит друг хороший,
Частичка нас уходит вместе с ним...
Он никогда для нас не станет - "прошлым",
Он навсегда останется живым...
(Звучит песня «Есть только миг» )
Первые  4  тоста  говорила  сама.  Потом   победители  конкурса  или  желающие.

И потом  заполняла  «Книгу  рекордов  выпускника «Лесхоза» 1984г
Номинации:
-Остап Сулейман…..(самая  длинная  фамилия   сейчас)
-Я (сам. короткая  фамилия)
-Дядя,  достань  воробушка (  самые  высокие)
-Дюймовочка (  сам. узкая  талия)
-Доцент ( викторина  о  Валентинах)
-Варвара Краса (длинные  волосы)
-Саша Пушкин ( из ЧРГ , № 5/2002  Елена  Швецова,  Спасибо!  Пользуюсь  стихами  100лет, очень  заводят  публику!!!!)
-Мачо (  попади  шариком  в  стаканчик,  на  самого  эротичного  мужчину)
-Джельсомино  ( кто  громче  крикнет  «Лесхозу- Ура!!)

Планировала к.- «Взгляд  сквозь  очки» ( пускаю  по  столу  очки, кто  одевает- первое  воспоминание  о ВУЗе,  или  о  соседе  по  столу, или  самое  яркое  воспоминание  о  студенчестве)
2 очки-  в  кого  был  влюблён в  студенческие  годы
………..

Следующие  стихи  имела  под  рукой,  но  уже  не  озвучивала. 
Сегодня однокурсников
Мы радостно встречаем
За это надо выпить!
А мы не возражаем!

Года несутся быстро,
Но мы их не считаем
За это надо выпить,
А мы не возражаем!

Не виделись мы долго,
Но всех мы помним, знаем
За это надо выпить,
А мы не возражаем!

Высот достигли многих,
Но ВУЗ не забываем.
За это надо выпить,
А мы не возражаем!

Учителей любимых
Мы часто вспоминаем.
За это надо выпить,
А мы не возражаем!

За дружбу нашу крепкую
Скорее наливаем!
За это надо выпить,
А мы не возражаем!


Вот уж тридцать лет прошло 
С выпускного бала, 
И везло, и не везло — 
Словом, жизнь мотала.
Кто в карьеру погружен, 
Кто-то пишет книжки, 
Кто-то счастливо влюблен, 
У кого — детишки.
Подниму бокал за вас,
Все пусть будет — высший класс!


Было бы время видеться чаще - 
были бы поводы выпить сто раз.
Времени - нет! Для друзей настоящих 
выход один - наверстать всё сейчас. 
Рюмки - повыше! Поближе закуски!
Выпьем за лучшие ваши дела.
И пожелаем привычно, по-русски,
чтоб наша жизнь беспечальной была. За вас!


Выпьем с радостью стопку за встречу,
Пусть она повторится не раз,
За чудесный, прекраснейший вечер,
Что нам дарит веселье сейчас. 

Давно ушли  из  института 
Вот посчитали — тридцать лет... 
Народ по-прежнему веселый, 
Хоть кто-то лыс, а кто-то сед.
По-прежнему смеетесь звонко, 
Надежд по-прежнему полны, 
И обаятельны «девчонки», 
И в бой готовы «пацаны».
Пьем за победы, за свершенья, 
За солнце наших новых дней, 
Пьем за желаний воплощенье, 
За дружбу — нет ее важней!


Весна. Архангельск. Вечер встречи.
твой  ВУЗ , знакомый  всем  до слез.
Улыбки. Радость встречи
Мотив знакомый . Букеты роз.

Воспоминанья. Разговоры.
Обмен визитками. Успех.
И примиренье старой ссоры,
И звонкий, как когда-то, смех.

Да, жизнь бросала нас,
Что даже вспомнить страшно.
Мы жили то страдая, то любя.
Но вот сегодня, в этот день прекрасный
Мы встретились, аж 30 лет спустя!

Теперь степенные и важные такие,
Мы стали терпеливей и мудрей.
За  альма –матер!
И  за  нашу  встречу!
За  молодость!
За юность!
За  друзей!

----------

АЛИНА ИВАНЮСЬ (13.06.2017), Ольга Варапаева (11.07.2017), Рина-Екатерина (24.04.2017)

----------


## Линдстедт

Пож-та,  подскажите  как    мне   сделать  видимым  моё  имя? Дайте  ссылку.

----------


## Галиночка -Я

> Это ссылки на нарезкиhttp://webfile.ru/file/fbcda22a76c2b42c0ff91ce5ddfc9603 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://webfile.ru/file/ef08fd89242400c89a57c1edf1905b70


Большое спасибо за фанфары!

----------


## риша-риша

> Ж и Н руководить купюрами.т.е.


Тань, а прикинь вариант - две ростовые банки (сейфы кассы и т.п.)
вот они и будут по купюре выдавать и забирать, зрелищно, а костюм самим не сложно сделать - как тоннель детский.....вот написала и сама хочу!!!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> две ростовые банки (сейфы кассы и т.п.)
> вот они и будут по купюре выдавать и забирать, зрелищно, а костюм самим не сложно сделать - как тоннель детский.....вот написала и сама хочу!!!


Да прикольно будет смотреться :Aga: Как сделаешь фото в студию!!! :Tender:

----------


## ксапочка

Здравствуйте! Поскольку я тут еще новичок, то может и не туда пишу. Но история вот такая. Нужно мне провести торжество, да не просто свадьбу , а брилиантовую. Не совсем моя аудитория, но родственники очень просили. Ну я и сдалась. Ну  так вот. Поскольку виновники торжества все же люди уже далеко не молодые, то в проведении у меня возникают пробелы.

----------


## ксапочка

поскольку люди уже далеко не молодежь,пляски танцы до упаду и очумелые конкурсы тут не очень подойдут.тут красивой говорильни надо побольше.ну начало я примерно подготовила.в обычном духе.думаю ,что от обычной свадьбы встреча "МОЛОДОЖЕНОВ" силино отличатся не будет.под аплодисменты и цветы они у меня войдут,ну под мои красивые присказки.впрочем со встречей более -менее решено.

----------


## ксапочка

тосты от детей,потом внуков и правнуков это тоже все будет.вот голову ломаю над конкурсами

----------


## ксапочка

"молодожены" мои люди старой закалки.прям такие этакие ветераны труда из фильмов.прямо очень личности выразительные.и со своей историей.не сильно активные,серьезные.голову ломаю как их удивить и растормошить.

----------


## ксапочка

праздник для них все таки.а аудитория разношерстная и разновозрастная.от детей ло правнуков.ну если еще со всеми остальными как то смогу найти стезю,так сказать,нужную.а вот как малоактивных людей приобщить к всеобщим увеселениям?возраст всеж уже 80.и здборовье уже сильно то не даст им "оторваться".да и люди они все таки такие консеративных взглядов.

----------


## Абра Кадабра

Ксапочка, у меня есть опыт проведения "Золотой свадьбы", что я делала: 1. Новые кольца. Клятвы друг другу(можете сами сказать, они пусть говорят "клянусь", я делала в прозе и они говорили сами друг другу...). Да под красивую музыку. 2. "Машина Времени" блок (делала ее сама,огромные часы из картона, "молодожены" переводили стрелки назад...), конкурсов много застольных делала...Здесь нужно хорошо подготовиться музыкально!

----------


## Мальвина13

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136677&page=7  вот здесь есть цыганское

----------


## ксапочка

Юлечка , спасибо!!! А про часы времени можно поподробней)))

----------


## Мальвина13

> вот здесь есть цыганское


Простите,не в ту темку отправила сообщение.

----------


## Белая розочка

Мои постоянные клиенты поставили такую задачку: во вторник, 13 мая, юбилей отца, 65 лет, Валера. Всю жизнь водитель на межрайбазе, остер на язычок. Сейчас увлекается кухней. Будут 2 дочери и внучка старшеклассница. Поздравление-открытка, я так называю. Буду цыганкой, для дочки есть костюм полицейской. Предполагаю гадание на картах, приготовление какого-нибудь юбилейного напитка или десерта, от полицейской не знаю, что-может загадки какие-нить нескромные (он это любит).
Получилось вот что... С помощью генератора стихов, "сочинила") стихотворение поздравление У всех имён есть толкованья.
А возраст твой? В нём пара истин!
С шестёркой - у судьбы все грани,
А "пять" - оценка в школе жизни!

И, как попытку поздравленья,
Прими, Валера, этот стих!
Желаю в нём всех благ, везенья,
В копилку жизни - дней златых!

Желаю также все дороги
В стране объездить, не устав.
Поменьше светофоров строгих,
Коварных стёкол и канав!

И пусть с шикарнейшим эффектом
Ложатся блюда тут и там,
По экзотичсеким рецептам,
Для дегустации гостям!

И пусть судьба предстанет древом
С плодами разных чудных форм,
И, не в пример Адаму с Евой,
Вкушай ты их без всяких норм!

И будь находчивым, весёлым,
Задор игривый щедро лей!
Почаще тешь внезапным голом
Болельщиков судьбы своей!
Сделала вот такую открыточку http://s019.radikal.ru/i635/1405/f6/ce52a40d7024.jpg В пустые окошки вставила пожелания: Верных друзей! Богатырского здоровья! Развратного секса! - просьба заказчика) Путешествий! Деликатесов!
Так как я буду цыганкой, использую первую часть поста про цыганку, куда послала Мальвина) Спасибо еще раз! Затем карты: прошлое, настоящее, будущее http://s018.radikal.ru/i515/1405/59/9840cc844abf.jpg
Распечатала на фото А4, по 2 карты на лист 
с таким текстом на обороте
Прошлое - Водил ты раньше грузовик, был вижу тот еще шутник!
Работал ты на межрабазе, привез всем дамочкам по вазе!
Возил продукты и одежду — и подвозил ты все к подъезду!
Жене и дочкам пополам, перепадало и ментам!


Настоящее - Ну а сейчас на кухне ас!
Запал в крови ведь не погас!
Знаешь секретный рецепт!
Который поможет в нужный момент!


Будущее - Жизнь твоя будет счастливой и долгой!
С цветным телевизором и 31 Волгой (мечтает о ней  :Yahoo: )
Будешь возить всех туда и сюда,
Благодарить тебя будут всегда! 
Гадание собственного сочинения  :Blush2: 

Затем загадки от полицейской, решили внучку нарядить, поэтому скромные)
1. Какое колесо не крутится, когда автомобиль поворачивает направо?
(Запаска в богажнике) 

2. Мужчина вел большой грузовик. Фары не горели, луны тоже не было, фонари вдоль дороги не светили. Женщина стала переходить дорогу перед машиной, но водитель ее не задавил. Как ему удалось разглядеть ее?
(Был день) 

3. Что у хорошего водителя ржавеет,а у плохого блестит? 
(Кривой стартер)

4. Как звали первого гаишника?
(Соловей-разбойник (свистел, останавливал и грабил).
Потом попоем частушки про Валеру
Наш Валера очень крут! 
Круче чем Брюс Уиллис. 
Если б ночью не храпел, 
Мы б в него влюбились. 

С днем рождения сейчас Валеру поздравляем! 
И заметьте, мы его Пить не заставляем! 

В телефоне у Валеры Сто звонков и эс-эм-эс. 
День рожденья поднимает К человеку интерес. 

Мы Валеру поздравляем С днем его рождения! 
Наливаем, выпиваем Без ограничения! 

Как у нашего Валеры В брюках вырос корнеплод. 
Очень девки полюбили К нему лазить в огород! 

Ты, Валера, дорогой! Посмотри в окошко. 
Не к тебе ли там пришли Голые бабёшки?! 

Как у нашего Валеры Юбилей случился 
Даже Тузик с проходной 
Вдребезги напился! 

Если что-то затрясло 
Где-то на планете 
Знайте, это наш Валерий 
Пукнул в туалете! 

Для Валеры в юбилей 
Желаем мы не много: 
Быть в финансах королем, 
И в постели богом! 

Затем поздравление президента от Толичека!) Спасибочки Толичеку :Ok: 
Ну и танцы - Валераааа, Валерааа...
Поздравление рассчитано на 30 минут. Как-то так пока... Что скажете)

----------

Сиренко (30.07.2017)

----------


## Белая розочка

Для меня немного нескромно, буду в образе. Таковы пожелания были и компания узкая-семейная, как вы поняли, заказчик одобрил предварительный вариант.

----------


## Белая розочка

Благодарю Агентство Саша и Наташа, буду использовать материал "Цыганское гадание" игровой блок. :Aga:  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136677&page=7

----------

НАТАЛИ - Я (13.01.2018), наталья севрюкова (11.02.2020)

----------


## Белая розочка

Вот адрес генератора поздравлений http://almiur.ru/generator_input.php - мне очень понравилось!!! Расписалась, что-то... Объедините, пожалуйста)

----------

Tanuxatexas (20.09.2017), Катусечка (09.10.2018), НАТАЛИ - Я (13.01.2018), Рина-Екатерина (24.04.2017), Сиренко (30.07.2017)

----------


## ксапочка

Наш Валера очень крут! 
Круче чем Брюс Уиллис. 
Если б ночью не храпел, 
Мы б в него влюбились. 

С днем рождения сейчас Валеру поздравляем! 
И заметьте, мы его Пить не заставляем! 

В телефоне у Валеры Сто звонков и эс-эм-эс. 
День рожденья поднимает К человеку интерес. 

Мы Валеру поздравляем С днем его рождения! 
Наливаем, выпиваем Без ограничения! 

Как у нашего Валеры В брюках вырос корнеплод. 
Очень девки полюбили К нему лазить в огород! 

Ты, Валера, дорогой! Посмотри в окошко. 
Не к тебе ли там пришли Голые бабёшки?! 

Как у нашего Валеры Юбилей случился 
Даже Тузик с проходной 
Вдребезги напился! 

Если что-то затрясло 
Где-то на планете 
Знайте, это наш Валерий 
Пукнул в туалете! 

Очень понравились частушки

----------

Оксана я (24.03.2016)

----------


## t.re

> Наш Валера очень крут! 
> Круче чем Брюс Уиллис. 
> Если б ночью не храпел, 
> Мы б в него влюбились. 
> 
> С днем рождения сейчас Валеру поздравляем! 
> И заметьте, мы его Пить не заставляем! 
> 
> В телефоне у Валеры Сто звонков и эс-эм-эс. 
> ...


Ксения, вы уж меня извините, но как могут нравиться частушки, содержание которых откровенно пошлое? нет, вы представьте, хотя бы последнюю, чуть переделанную под ваше имя и спетую на вашем юбилее. не ах, правда?

----------


## t.re

> Очень понравились частушки


Ксения, приношу извинения, не заметила, что эти частушки были прочтены вами постом выше и просто не были оформлены как цитирование текста

*Белая розочка*, Елена, ну, может, не надо последней частушкой мужчину - то обижать?

----------


## ксапочка

Просто представила мужчину любящего скользкие шуточки, испытывающего от этого удовольствие. Если он доволен, то почему бы нет.Увы ,но нам приходиться иногда идти против своих стереотипов ради желания заказчика.

----------


## Марина Миг

> Ксения, вы уж меня извините, но как могут нравиться частушки, содержание которых откровенно пошлое? нет, вы представьте, хотя бы последнюю, чуть переделанную под ваше имя и спетую на вашем юбилее. не ах, правда?


За исключением трех частушек, в принципе, в тесной дружеской компании исполнила бы остальные, даже про пьяного Тузика )))




> Просто представила мужчину любящего скользкие шуточки, испытывающего от этого удовольствие. Если он доволен, то почему бы нет.Увы ,но нам приходиться иногда идти против своих стереотипов ради желания заказчика.


Ксения, на форуме уже миллион раз поднимался вопрос: опускаться до уровня клиента или поднимать их на свой уровень. Каждый, конечно, идет по своему пути. Но не стоит забывать, что мы, ведущие, работники культуры и несем эту самую культуру в массы. Петь пошлые (а в данном случае даже оскорбительные) частушки они могут и дома, а вот весело и достойно организовать праздник можем мы, профессиональные ведущие.

----------


## t.re

> Просто представила мужчину любящего скользкие шуточки, испытывающего от этого удовольствие. Если он доволен, то почему бы нет.Увы ,но нам приходиться иногда идти против своих стереотипов ради желания заказчика.


В голове сплошной кошмар,
Что ж это такое?
Мне частушки о Валере 
Не дают покоя!!!
Ксения, вы знаете, никто из нас не может быть на 100% уверенным, как заказчик отнесется к тем или иным "скользким" шуточкам, так не лучше ли себя обезопасить и обойтись без них? Один человек встанет и тут же отправит ведущую восвояси, а другой молча унесет в душе глубокую обиду. У меня был случай, когда я про одного молодого человека (без всякого злого умысла!!!) в его же присутствии сказала: "а этот тип в конкурсе не хочет принимать участия!" Сказала его брату - жениху, который очень желал видеть парня, участвующим везде и всюду. Так знаете, как его это слово оскорбило?! И он в  грубой словесной форме мне дал это понять. Тогда и мне стало обидно, я ж не со зла! Но теперь я ему благодарна, что он высказал мне, а не промолчал.

----------


## Белая розочка

> Белая розочка, Елена, ну, может, не надо последней частушкой мужчину - то обижать?


Обижать и не собирались) спела внучка, было не обидно) 



> Увы ,но нам приходиться иногда идти против своих стереотипов ради желания заказчика.


Я уже писала, что это "немного" не мое, была в образе цыганки, просьба заказчика.




> на форуме уже миллион раз поднимался вопрос: опускаться до уровня клиента или поднимать их на свой уровень. Каждый, конечно, идет по своему пути. Но не стоит забывать, что мы, ведущие, работники культуры и несем эту самую культуру в массы. Петь пошлые (а в данном случае даже оскорбительные) частушки они могут и дома, а вот весело и достойно организовать праздник можем мы, профессиональные ведущие.


Пели дома, дочери и внучка, так как знают, что развеселит отца и деда. Это было шуточное домашнее поздравление для большого оригинала. Кстати, прошло все весело. Другие праздники, в ресторане и на природе (для этой семьи) были совсем в другом ключе. 
Достойно и весело - мое кредо, пусть я и не совсем профессиональная ведущая. Спасибо всем за комментарии, знала, что тапки будут, думала даже больше) уж очень материал неоднозначный :Nono:

----------


## Белая розочка

> никто из нас не может быть на 100% уверенным, как заказчик отнесется к тем или иным "скользким" шуточкам


Весь подобранный материал был показан заказчику. На себя такую ответственность никогда не беру. :No2:

----------


## nast78

Здравствуйте!Я Настя)Хотим устроить подруге сюрприз,день рождения в стиле стиляг..Подскажите,где можно найти пригласительные-шаблоны и конкурсы какие-нибудь.Спасибо!

----------


## sunbeam_Катя

добрый вечер! делюсь по теме со своими наработками! может хотя моя идея не новая, но все же...очень часто на юбилеях, корпоративах встречаются разные люди, с разными вкусами...на музыку в том числе, так я сделала "коробочку" - опросник, назвала "музыкальная шкатулка", гости могут писать записочки и оставлять в шкатулке,  с песнями которые им нравятся и которые приятно будет им слушать, обычно в стороне никто не остается! и в течении вечера,я объявляю музыкальные заказы, например : следующий музыкальный подарок, звучит специально для (имя гостя)...,в общем главное весело приподнести! в итоге все довольные!) просто, но очень помогает в работе, и к DJ никто не пристает и не мешает работать)

----------


## о-ля-ля

> "коробочку" - опросник, назвала "музыкальная шкатулка"


Отличная идея. Спасибо

----------


## olgaring

> так я сделала "коробочку" - опросник, назвала "музыкальная шкатулка",


так многие делают. Я пробовала тоже, мне не понравилось. Представьте, что вы без интернета . а в вашем архиве этих песен нет. Обид не бывает потом?

----------


## Окрыленная

> что вы без интернета


А разве такое возможно???????????? ОНИ в течение вечера потом достанут тебя...

----------


## проказница

здравствуйте! Могу поделиться своей идеей. на тематических вечеринках хорошо и весело проходят конкурсы " Угадай мелодию" я скачала массу саундтреков из любимых художественных фильмов и предлагаю их отгадать, как мотивация подарок от именинника. А еще в реверсе можно перевернуть всеми знакомые песни, такие музыкальные перевертыши тоже хорошо проходят.

----------


## olgaring

> А разве такое возможно????????????


что именно возможно? Не совсем поняла вопрос?

----------


## Окрыленная

> что именно возможно?


ЧТО ди-джей или музыкант на мероприятии без модема, то есть без интернета?????????

----------


## Славина

> ЧТО ди-джей или музыкант на мероприятии без модема, то есть без интернета?????????


А что тут такого? У нас нет никакого модема, соответственно и интернета на мероприятии, и ничего, пока никто из гостей не умер без любимой песни)))) дома послушают.

----------


## Окрыленная

*Славина*, ИРИН, у нас это диккость, поэтому я и спрашиваю, почти в каждом кафе - вай фай, я всегда с собой беру модем. Гости в последнее время такие неадекватные... ЧТО это за музыканты, если нет ЭТОЙ песни.. А если молодежь чт-то попросить ультра-современное и съедает мозг после каждой танцевалки

----------


## Славина

> ЧТО это за музыканты, если нет ЭТОЙ песни.. А если молодежь чт-то попросить ультра-современное и съедает мозг после каждой танцевалки


Мне всё равно в таких случаях, на всех не угодишь. Я всегда обговариваю и обсуждаю этот момент с заказчиками и всё объясняю, если хотят что-то такое особенное, говорю, берите с собою свои диски - поставим! Но нас пока никто ещё не съедал и мозг не выносил по этому поводу и вай-фая по нашим местным заведениям нет нигде)))

----------


## Окрыленная

> хотят что-то такое особенное, говорю, берите с собою свои диски - поставим!


Да и я постоянно говорю!!!!! даже по несколько раз.. НО увы.. всегда, на каждом мероприятии находится такой чел, которому НАДО!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Славина

> всегда, на каждом мероприятии находится такой чел, которому НАДО!!!!!!!!!


Вот будет у него свадьба или праздник, все вкусы его учтём, обязательно!!! А сегодня, молодые довольны, юбиляр счастлив, что ещё надо? А свою любимую музыку послушаете в другом месте! А если запросят такое, от которого уши в трубочку скручиваются у всех и что ставить? Ну уж нет. Одному угодишь, а в этот момент все разбегутся, мне такое точно не надо на празднике.

Зы. В любом случае каждый сам решает, как ему работать, я наверное уже старею)))) и на все такие вопросы смотрю намного проще, не буду из кожы вон лезть, чтобы всем угодить, потому что всегда найдутся недовольные чем-то.

----------


## Sемицветик

> Вот будет у него свадьба или праздник, все вкусы его учтём, обязательно!!!


 :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4: 




> А если запросят такое, от которого уши в трубочку скручиваются


У меня так было -ДД выполнил его просьбу, ну и что- мы же и остались виноватыми, теперь без заявок......




> не буду из кожы вон лезть, чтобы всем угодить, потому что всегда найдутся недовольные чем-то.


Согласна на все 200%

----------


## eva.leisli

Доброй ночи , дорогие форумчане!!!! Несколько раз проводила " Юбилейную олимпиаду" ( можно и Новый год), не помню чей материал........Извините.....Но немного передела по-своему. Я новичок, прошу не судить СТРОГО!!!!!
ЮБИЛЕЙНАЯ    ОЛИМПИАДА   2014 год
Реквизиты: резиночки, разноцветные платки для флага Создаем две команды

       Дорогие друзья! 2014 год лошади богат на очень значимые, уникальные события  события для всех нас! какие? – ЗОЛОТОЙ    ЮБИЛЕЙ    У   ТАТЬЯНЫ  
Первомайская   ( дата дня рождения)  ОЛИМПИАДА  2014 года
И сейчас мы с вами примем участие в 50 - тых Олимпийских играх  в Глубоком на кубок 50-ти  кратной золотой олимпийской чемпионки Кадыровой Татьяны ______________! И конечно же наш поселок станет столицей олимпийских игр!!!!! Согласны !!!1 Ведь наш застольный регион полон талантливых гостей и ярких личностей!
1.	Мужчины, ответьте, кто из вас может отжаться хотя бы пять раз???(Ответившего на середину).
2.	А кто из мужчин, смотрит спортивный канал? Вот вы точно подкованы, а ваш сосед, который руку не поднял, должен познакомиться со спортом (Соседа на середину).
3.	Дамы и господа, представляю вашему вниманию гордость нашей компании! Трое физически сильный, грамотно подкованных и готовых на подвиги мужчин!
А уж раз мы решили провести олимпийские соревнования здесь и сейчас, вам уважаемые, присваиваю звание Заслуженный тренер!(Фанфары! Каждому шапку прикол (или флаг на плечи)!
      Каждый из вас, сейчас соберет свою команду, ( 4 человека) свою олимпийскую сборную, которая и поведет вас к вершинам побед на нашем празднике! Пока звучит музыка, каждый из вас должен окольцевать своего спортсмена! На старт, внимание, марш! (Каждому дать равное кол-во канцелярских резинок разных цветов. напр. желтые, синие, красные. Можно и светящиеся браслеты, но будет дорого!!!!) Собирают команды и выводят на середину!
    ГИМН « Ло хо хо» - Эдуард Хиль. Каждому участнику дополнительно одевается резиночка на лицо, под носом) ( резиночки на лицах, нужно их снять без  помощи рук)
Отлично-команды готовы! И теперь каждая команда должна показать себя во всей красе и мощи!
1 задание, Итак, задание номер один! Пока звучит музыка, каждая команда должна создать факел олимпиады(раздаем командам шары ШДМ). Когда команды готовы, тренера показывают и объясняют, что за факел. И проносят по залу!
 У нас есть спортивные судьи в зале (назначаем троих человек из зала). Сейчас вы оцениваете факел каждой команды, выставляя очки! Один палец равен одному балу!
2 задание. Каждая команда, сейчас прокричит свой позывной.
      Кто громче? Отлично, связки размяли!
Зал теперь вы, кто поддерживает команду ______________ ???9Кричат с мест), а кто команду __________________?(Кричат с мест).
3 задание.  художественная гимнастика с лентами.
4  задание. Задание номер четыре , образовать олимпийские кольца! Кто знает -  сколько их? Правильно 5! Та команда которая быстрее их составит из своих тел и станет победителем!
 Проигравшую команду под аплодисменты провожаем на места!
    И конечно же у нас нет проигравших, сегодня две команды являются победителями!!!!!!! Но как любой команде, вам предстоит сейчас похвастаться своей победой! подхватили своего тренера, он раскинул флаг и пронесли его по залу ловя восхищенные взгляды и аплодисменты болельщиков! 
 Дорогие друзья, а я не зря вас так называю, ведь именно в спорт объединяет людей и делает их настоящими друзьями! Пусть в этом ЮБИЛЕЙНОМ   году  Вы , Татьяна  Александровна  и каждый из Ваших близких  достигнет высот в своем деле и завоюет как можно больше наград! 
После каждого задания - ПРОХОДКА девушек с помпонами.
Не знаю как загрузить файлы с музыкой......Подскажите, ПЛИЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗЗ,.................

----------

arina1990 (22.01.2019), наталья севрюкова (11.02.2020)

----------


## eva.leisli

Еще есть кое - что, может что- нибудь кому то пригодится!!!!!!! буду РАДА!!!!!!
Подводка в словам поздравления супруги или супруга юбиляра....., затем можно медаль  и т. д.
     Уважаемый  __________________, честь вашего   праздника  нам прислали  постановление от министра  внешних и внутренних органов ВКО ( ставим свой регион)  Юбилейкина. Наградить Слатина Александра Ильича  золодой медалью именинника!!!!!!
Постановление  :
      За безупречную работу  54  на благо  ВКО  ( ставим свой регион, город, село и т. д. ) постановили :
1.	Всех детей, родившихся 2 марта   назвать именем  Александр.
2.	Изготовить и запустить в производство марку медовухи «Сашенька».
3.	Стоматологи поселка Глубокого взяли повышенное обязательство всем желающим именно 2 и 3 марта  включительно   в честь  Александра    вставить зубы бесплатно.
4.	Хирурги районной больницы взяли еще повышенные обязательства: вырезать по 2 аппендицита желающему – каждому.
5.	Весь мир празднует ( найти что празднуется в мире в этот день)
А мы, собравшись на юбилей празднуем ваш  Александр Ильич   день. И наверное, не зря говорят:
День рождения – особая дата,
Этот праздник ни с чем не сравнить.
Кто – то мудрый придумал когда – то
Имениннику радость дарить.
Радость встречи, веселья, улыбок,
Пожелания здоровья и сил,
Чтобы счастье твое безоблачным было,
А успех каждый день приходил!
И я думаю, дорогие гости вы меня поддержите, потому что первый тост по праву принадлежит самому близкому и дорогому человеку!
И здесь слово - тост........

----------

ипполитовна (04.06.2016), НАТАЛИ - Я (13.01.2018)

----------


## eva.leisli

Очень хорошо проходит танцевальное знакомство с гостями " Любимчик юбиляра" Ирины Окрыленной!!!!!! огромный РЕСПЕКТ ей!!!! Умница!!!!!!!
На празднике создается круг из всех гостей, юбиляр находится в центре. Ведущий зачитывает фразы. Если кто-то из гостей согласен с ней или относится к этой категории, он выходит в круг и танцует вместе с юбиляром. Те, кто вышел, получают от юбиляра стикер (наклейку, которую можно приклеить на кисть руки, плечо и т. д.). Потом количество стикеров подсчитывают, и выявляется любимчик юбиляра — тот, кто чаще всего был рядом с юбиляром во время забавы.

Ее (его) глаза — бездонный океан и неба синева.
 Голубоглазые, ваш выход! Им кричим «Ура!»
Звучит песня про цвет глаз, под которую все танцуют.
Кто по гороскопу Водолей у нас?
 Идите в круг и покажите класс!
Звучит песня «Водолей» Н. Сенчуковой. Можно использовать песню про другой знак зодиака, Группа крови третья у кого из вас?
 Танцуйте, наступил ваш звездный час!
Звучит отрывок песни «Группа крови» В. Цоя.
А теперь в кружок скорее
 Блондинки и брюнетки выйдут. Будьте же смелее!
Звучит нарезка « Девушки бывают разные»
Кто рос, влюблялся под его хиты,
 Кто любит Юру Антонова — выходи!
Звучит нарезка « Мечта сбывается»
Кто на море любит загорать, плескаться,
 Непременно должен в центре показаться!
Звучит песня «А на море белый песок» Ж. Фриске.
До утра танцпол взрывать готовы?
 Выходите, кто не может без движения и танца заводного!
Звучит нарезка из песни «Танцы» гр. «Рефлекс».
Кто в будущее с оптимизмом смотрит, верит в чудеса,
 Кто кайф от жизни ловит? Выходи сюда!
Звучит отрывок песни М. Фомина «Хорошо!»
Кто смелостью своею может поразить
 И пьяным на столе сплясать сообразит?
Звучит нарезка из песни Профессора Лебединского «Я танцую пьяный на столе».
От нее всегда так закипает кровь!
 Выходят те, кто верит в чувства и любовь!
Звучит нарезка из песни Сердючки «Любовь вам — не трали-вали».
А напоследок в середину круга выйдет тот,
 Кто любит юбиляра круглый год! 
Звучит песня « С днем рождения!»

----------

lelik1974 (30.09.2016), natascha-sam (06.04.2018), ипполитовна (04.06.2016), Катусечка (09.10.2018), лариса61 (06.06.2017), Манилка (11.12.2016), маринатокарь (24.07.2016), Милушка (19.07.2016), НАТАЛИ - Я (13.01.2018), наталья севрюкова (11.02.2020), Рина-Екатерина (28.03.2017), Роза31 (21.02.2018), Сиренко (30.07.2017)

----------


## eva.leisli

Извините, может я уже всех " достала" , но есть еще кое-что....... Это известный всем " Юбилейный или свадебный ВОЖДЬ", где парам-парейро и ХЕЙ!!!!!! В общем вызываем вождя , наряжаем ( парик, очки , ожерелье) . Играем  с гостями ( как в оригинале) , затем я добавила сюда " конкурс " Африканское племя" ( для ОБЪЕМА - люблю доделывать или переделывать)  и вот что получилось .
Говорим, что у каждого вождя должно быть свое племя , он называет мужчин из -за стола , они выходят , придумывают себе " ПРОЗВИЩЕ", мы их одеваем ( гавайские юбки, парики кучерявые).

 Видите ли, дело в том, что в Африке каждый год, именно ...такого-то числа (называю дату свадьбы или юбилея ), проходит брачный период, и к нам приехали делегаты (представители), чтобы показать, как это происходит. (Начинается хохот).
 Итак, именно в этот день все ребята подходящего возраста, стекаются к горе Килиманджаро. Там распускаются красивые цветы, ребята рвут их и плетут венки. (Выдаю им готовые, из мишуры). Дальше рассказываю и показываю, они повторяют: выходят они в чисто поле ( ой, в чисту саванну!) и смотрят ( руку ко лбу), а не пробежит ли где ОНА? А она-то там пробегает, главное догнать, надеть ей венок и за руку вывести сюда. Играет быстрая музыка, мужики  в образе « ЦЫПЛЕНКА» - звучит музыка 2 Цыпленок жареный»  - ( сказать что дикие нравы, развитие на уровне животного мира и т. д. бла-бла-бла) подходят к девушкам  ( они сидят за столами)  Комментирую, что почти всех привели не за руку, а, надев венок на шею(он у меня большой), тащут за венок.
 Но мало её  найти ,  надо же ей понравиться. И они танцуют танец "ФЛАМИНГО".( Имеется ввиду птицы!). Я ставлю ритмичную музыку и говорю, что надо встать друг напротив друга, поднять голову, прогнуть спину, отвести руки назад - это крылья, и прикасаться во время танца теми частями тела, которые я назову. Пары начинают кружить по залу вокруг друг друга: глаза в глаза, плечо к плечу, губы на шею, ухо на грудь, спина к спине, щека к груди, попа к попе , она у него на коленях, живот к спине, мужчина сзади! Руки - крылья, не трогаем друг друга руками.
 Такие перлы. Хохот обеспечен.В последней позиции все идут по общему кругу, выбираем самого сексуального мужчину по аплодисментам. ( конечно же выбирают Вождя и затем последнее « парам – парейро», т.е.
« Поднять бокалы всем нужно
И за юбиляра ( или молодоженов) выпить дружно!!!
Все гости « ХЕЙ!»

Ну вот, как-то так............

----------

Tanuxatexas (20.09.2017), ипполитовна (04.06.2016), НАТАЛИ - Я (13.01.2018), наталья севрюкова (11.02.2020), Рина-Екатерина (24.04.2017), Роза31 (21.02.2018)

----------


## Лена Видьманова

> Очень хорошо проходит танцевальное знакомство с гостями " Любимчик юбиляра" Ирины Окрыленной!!!!!! огромный РЕСПЕКТ ей!!!! Умница!!!!!!!
> На празднике создается круг из всех гостей, юбиляр находится в центре. Ведущий зачитывает фразы. Если кто-то из гостей согласен с ней или относится к этой категории, он выходит в круг и танцует вместе с юбиляром. Те, кто вышел, получают от юбиляра стикер (наклейку, которую можно приклеить на кисть руки, плечо и т. д.). Потом количество стикеров подсчитывают, и выявляется любимчик юбиляра — тот, кто чаще всего был рядом с юбиляром во время забавы.


Оля, тема здесь "*Собственные наработки..*.. А ты представляешь Иринину работу. Зачем?

----------


## eva.leisli

Лена, видимо я не допоняла тему......... ПОРДОН.......просто  в этой теме не все выставляют СВОИ собственные наработки....... Выложила то, что у меня хорошо проходит........ Спасибо, что тормознули......

----------


## Барон

Доброго времени суток , дорогие форумчане!!!
У меня тут есть идея 
 Обьеденить несколько конкурсов в некий блок, для использования во время покатушек, пока молодые фотографируются
 К примеру Блок с шариками:
 Собран из трех разных 
 1. Количество игроков: по одной паре(парень +девушка) со стороны жениха и невесты 
Дополнительно: шарики, билеты с надписями 
Надписи на билетах : 
1 Чинить, строгать, пилить дрова - все это буду делать я. 
2 А если позовут друзья, то в ресторан отправлюсь я. 
3 Хозяин в доме буду я. 
4 По магазинам буду бегать я. 
5 Читать газеты буду я. 
6 Шить и вязать - моя судьба. 
7 Водить машину буду я, а мыть ее придется нам. 
8 Мыть посуду буду я. 
9 Ремонт в квартире будешь делать ты. 
10 Брюки гладить буду я. 
11 У телевизора сидеть буду я. 
12 Болтать с соседкой буду я. 
13 Стирать пеленки буду я. 
14 Обед готовить буду я.
Начинают девушки-нарезают на полоски лист с обещаниями и скручивают их в трубочки, складывают их в вазу.
После того как девушки закончат, парни берут из вазы по паре трубочек, вкладывают их в шарик и надувают. 
 2.Далее украшаем этими шариками близлежащие место

 Первые два на скорость . выигрывает пара что быстрее или больше шаров соберет 

3. По возвращению, Молодые прокалывают шары и зачитывают обещания...

Хотелось бы увеличить количество обещаний хотя бы до 30... 
Нужны подсказки по обещаниям и музыке. Может подводочку какую сделать ? Ну или критика  :Grin:

----------

Рина-Екатерина (24.04.2017)

----------


## t.re

> Начинают девушки-нарезают на полоски лист с обещаниями и скручивают их в трубочки, складывают их в вазу.


Барон, я бы не стала девушек утруждать нарезанием полосок. во - первых, во время покатушек девушкам это придется делать на весу - стола - то и стульев у вас не будет - а это не совсем удобно; во - вторых, ну не знаю, как где, а по моим наблюдениям пока молодые фотографируются, остальные либо тоже фоткаются, либо выпивают за здоровье и счастье новобрачных.




> По возвращению, Молодые прокалывают шары и зачитывают обещания...


Не исключено, что до возвращения эти шарики могут лопнуть от ветра. Я иногда делала подобное распределение обязанностей, используя бочонки от киндер - сюрприза различных цветов, благо у меня маленький ребенок и этого добра навалом! Так вот +: не лопается, занимает гораздо меньше места. Обязанности также трубочкой сворачиваются и закладываются внутрь бочонков, а бочонки складываются в красивый небольшой мешочек с бантиком

----------


## Барон

> Барон, я бы не стала девушек утруждать нарезанием полосок. во - первых, во время покатушек девушкам это придется делать на весу - стола - то и стульев у вас не будет - а это не совсем удобно; во - вторых, ну не знаю, как где, а по моим наблюдениям пока молодые фотографируются, остальные либо тоже фоткаются, либо выпивают за здоровье и счастье новобрачных.


Спасибо , Танюша !!!!
Тут суть как раз не дать гостям особо выпивать  :Grin: ...до основного действа на самом застолье. А стол не проблемма... Я с собой весь летний сезон вожу в машине столик раскладной 60х80 и стулья...да и разрезать лист на полоски и скрутить их, дело  минут трех-четырех... можно и стоя над столиком. :Smile3: 




> Не исключено, что до возвращения эти шарики могут лопнуть от ветра. Я иногда делала подобное распределение обязанностей, используя бочонки от киндер - сюрприза различных цветов, благо у меня маленький ребенок и этого добра навалом! Так вот +: не лопается, занимает гораздо меньше места. Обязанности также трубочкой сворачиваются и закладываются внутрь бочонков, а бочонки складываются в красивый небольшой мешочек с бантиком


Твой вариант тоже интересен! Можно взять на вооружение на случай ветренной погоды. Благо внучка подрастает и киндер-боченки стали появляться.

----------


## olga77

> Вот будет у него свадьба или праздник, все вкусы его учтём, обязательно!!! А сегодня, молодые довольны, юбиляр счастлив, что ещё надо? А свою любимую музыку послушаете в другом месте! А если запросят такое, от которого уши в трубочку скручиваются у всех и что ставить? Ну уж нет. Одному угодишь, а в этот момент все разбегутся, мне такое точно не надо на празднике.
> 
> Зы. В любом случае каждый сам решает, как ему работать, я наверное уже старею)))) и на все такие вопросы смотрю намного проще, не буду из кожы вон лезть, чтобы всем угодить, потому что всегда найдутся недовольные чем-то.


Все правильно, просто ВСЕ!!! Хоть я и таскаю с собой модем , но публику редко балуем на вопросы " поставь ченибудьтакоее!". Могу похвастаться, сейчас танцуют под то, что есть и еще как танцуют! Как правило заказывали люди под сильным шафе, а я говорю, "Посмотрите как веселятся молодожеы или юбиляры. и ты мой дорогой иди танцуй, покажи класс!"  ну и т.д

----------


## АНЖЕЛИНКА-PR

Доброго времени суток! Я новичок.Примите .Давно хотела попасть к мастерам Своего дела,но боялась, что не так поймут. Обязательно выставлю свои работы,чтобы Вы посоветовали таким как я ,что лучше ,а что лучше.Спасибо.

----------


## norushka

Моя интерпретация всем знакомой посылки, только передается по кругу бутылочка и наполняется рюмочка тому, о ком идет речь, можно сокращать
Бутылочку по кругу пустим
И напоим всех гостей
Первой рюмочку наполним 
Той, у которой юбилей.
Рюмочку до дна ты дорогая выпивай
И бутылочку передавай!
Напои ты в тот же час
Мужчину, что с усами среди нас.
Вы рюмочку за здоровье юбилярши выпивайте 
И самой веселой девчонке передавайте.
Ну, что хохотушка, рюмку до дна выпивай,
А потом самому любвеобильному мужчине ее наполняй.
Ну, что общепризнанный Казанова
Рюмочку за юбиляршу придется поднять снова.
А потом бутылочку в руки хватай 
И трудоголику наливай.
Ты работяга как не крути,
За успех юбилярши сейчас пригуби,
Но бутылочку у себя не оставляй,
Девушке с самой длинной косой бокал наполняйте.
Вы рюмочку скорее хватайте,
За семью юбилярши выпивайте.
Потом самого высокого мужчину найдите,
К нему с бутылочкой поспешите. 
Вы дядя Степа нашей компании,
Ирочке нашей уделите внимание.
Рюмочку за любовь вы поднимайте
И девушке в самом коротком платье наливайте.
В вашем наряде много гламура,
Да и в работе отнюдь вы не дура.
За женское счастье рюмочка ваша
А эстафету передавайте скромняше.
Чтобы скромность вашу унять
Нужно рюмочку поднять.
За продолжение банкета выпивайте
И гостю в красном наполняйте.
Вы очень яркая натура,
Все при вас – лицо, фигура.
За красоту юбилярши выпивайте
И зажигательному танцору выпить предлагайте.
На танцполе вы – звезда,
Поклонников толпы у вас всегда.
Рюмочку за веселый вечер поднимите
И девушку на самых высоких каблуках отыщите.
На таких каблуках ходить не просто,
Зато вы заметно прибавили в росте.
Рюмочку за именинницу выпивайте 
И самому веселому мужчине наполняйте.
Вы весельчак и заводила,
При этом отличный семьянин, а не кутила.
За юбиляршу рюмку выпивайте
И самой яркой девчонке эстафету передавайте.
Яркая внешность – залог успеха,
Твоей деловой хватке это не помеха.
Рюмашку за любовь опустоши 
И самую сексуальную гостью отыщи.
Вы – мегасекси, для мужчин опасны,
Ведь в вашем взгляде так много страсти.
Рюмочку за вечную молодость поднимайте
И юбилярше бокал наполняйте.
Бутылочка по кругу весь зал обошла
И самую обаятельную за столом нашла.
С юбилеем еще раз вас поздравляем.
И за гостей выпить до дна предлагаем!

----------

bondarenco_nasta (11.10.2017), Белая галка (04.08.2016), ЕленаФл (11.08.2018), Катусечка (09.10.2018), Манилка (11.12.2016), маринатокарь (24.07.2016), Сиренко (30.07.2017)

----------


## Гайдаровна

> Моя интерпретация всем знакомой посылки, только передается по кругу бутылочка и наполняется рюмочка тому, о ком идет речь, можно сокращать


Никогда не провожу конкурсы,  где гости обязаны выпить спиртное.  Сама еще ни разу в жизни не употребляла спиртное (даже лекарственные настойки), ведь и гости бывают разные. Мой племянник был на свадьбе свидетелем, когда украли туфельку, то его заставили выпить стопочку водки из туфельки. А у него аллергия. И он, чтоб, не нарушать ход свадьбы, выпил. Думал, что пронесет, успеет....  Буквально прошло минуты две, пока он добежал до туалета, пальцы в рот..... Закончилось тем, что его сразу доставили в больницу, под капельницей оклемался.

----------


## бубочка

> Мой племянник был на свадьбе свидетелем, когда украли туфельку, то его заставили выпить стопочку водки из туфельки. А у него аллергия. И он, чтоб, не нарушать ход свадьбы, выпил


А вот здесь уже промах ведущей, можно было попросить друзей помочь ему. Я всегда так делаю, когда по тем или иным причинам свидетель не может этого сделать. А туфлю у нас воруют постоянно :Smile3:  А алкогольные конкурсы, я сама не провожу.

----------


## bagira72

Я тоже против алкогольных конкурсов. На последней свадьбе попался родственник жениха (ну, просто, прибабахнутый на этом нафталине), все норовил жениха и свидетеля напоить из туфли. Удалось выкрутиться))

----------


## Ольчик Умница

> его заставили выпить стопочку водки из туфельки. А у него аллергия.


А я перед тем, как наливать свидетелю, ВСЕГДА задаю такой вопрос: "А что *сегодня* пьет наш свидетель?" и уже от этого начинаю плясать. Ведь и минералку можно по-всякому обыграть... Мне лишь однажды попался свидетель, который сразу предупредил, что он за рулем. Когда настал момент "пития из туфельки" я предложила гостям подарить свидетелю упаковку минералки и обязать его выпить шесть бутылок по 1,5 литра..... выдержала паузу (тут похитители туфли стали довольно кивать), и продолжила..... в течении недели!!! Все рассмеялись и согласились. Народ адекватный попался

----------


## kirilll

Девочки, всем здравствуйте!) Я не работаю организатором праздников, но в силу того, что меня всегда к этому тянет, никогда не могу остаться в стороне) Работаю в институте и часто помогаю методисту в организации мероприятий.
Вручение дипломов проводили в стиле "Вручение премии Оскар". 

Примерная структура сценария: 
1. Заранее всем выпускникам и приглашенным сообщалось о дресскоде
2. Подготовили красную дорожку (купили плотную ярко-красную ткань, приклеили на весь подход к сцене двусторонним строительным скотчем - смотрелось изумительно!!)
3. Заказали баннер с Оскаром посередине, а вокруг него звезды, в каждой из которых напечатаны Фамилия и имя выпускника (если получится, выложу фото)
4. На стены по всему зданию развесили постеры фильмов, переделанные под студенческую тематику (если получится, выложу фото).
5. Нарисовали и вырезали, повесили кинохлопушку.
6. Заказали и нам вырезали из оргстекла каждому выпускнику Оскар именной - с гравировкой фамилия и имя, выпуск 2014.
7. Еще у нас стоял экран и был проектор. Все мероприятие - это как в настоящем Оскаре - определение номинаций и их победителей). Каждая объявленная номинация сначала сопровождалась видеороликом (смешным), затем назывались те выпускники, которые были номинированы, а потом ведущими приглашался, например, зав.кафедрой, либо преподаватель, и он (как полагается) дрожащими руками вскрывал конверт и торжественно объявлял победителя (победителей) номинации. Эти победители выходили на сцену, им вручались Оскары и предлагалось ответное слово, а также фото на память с тем, кто объявил победителей.

Чуть позже смогу привести примерный сценарий

----------


## kirilll

Девочки, не знаю как вставить фото постеров, которые мы распечатали как баннеры и развесили по стенам и между этажами, чтобы гости, поднимаясь, смогли пропитаться нужной атмосферой))

Поэтому напишу только как на этих постерах были "переназваны" фильмы.

Вместо "Люди икс: дни минувшего будущего" у нас было "Студенты икс: дни минувшей сессии".

Вместо "Соседи на тропе войны" у нас - "Студенты на тропе войны". Там еще на официальном постере (в интернете можете посмотреть) фото двух мужчин на фоне забора. Так вот на нашем варианте на заборе еще и надпись "сессия - отстой", "зак-ботан".

Вместо "Малифисента" у нас - "Малифисессия" и внизу маленькая надпись "Не верьте подсказкам"

Вместо "Трансформеры: эпоха истребления" у нас - "Студенты - эпоха отчисления".

Вместо нового фильма "Стражи галактики" у нас "Стражи деканата".

Вместо "Грань будущего. Живи. Умри. И снова" у нас - "Грань пересдачи. Учи. Сдай. И снова"

Постеры смотрелись очень круто!!! Жаль не могу сюда добавить(

----------

О-па-па (18.03.2021)

----------


## лорчик24

Привет хозяюшке !!! Мы кажиться знакомы???? Вот хожу осваиваюсь ....Думаю может быть тоже смогу быть полезной !!!

----------


## zika84

Доброй ночи, уважаемые коллеги! Я пишу свое первое сообщение на форуме - зарегистрировалась несколько дней назад) Конечно же хочу быть полезной, а не только потреблять чужой материал, поэтому выкладываю встречу юбиляра (юбилярши) под названием "Жизненный путь", когда-то нашла в Интеренете, подогнала под себя - сейчас иногда провожу, некоторые впечатлительные виновники торжества даже слезу пускают) 
Итак, перед виновником (цей) торжества расстилается длинная дорожка из обоев, ткани и т.п.... 

Жизненный путь
Уважаемый…………………. Сегодня ваш юбилей. Это время, когда человек вспоминает и анализирует свою жизнь! И прежде чем начать нашу праздничную программу предлагаю вам вспомнить свой жизненный путь. Итак, перед вами жизненный путь! 
Первое испытание - огнем!
(На полу расставляются блюдца с сухим горючим, поджигаются. Юбиляр переступает через огни или идет между ними.)
Огней на жизненной дороге Встречалось очень-очень много! Чадили многие, и тлели,       И дымом путь застлать хотели. Иные пламенем горели, Горели ярко, но не грели. А были те, что обжигали И шрам на сердце оставляли. Огни другие - полыхали И, согревая, ободряли, Надежду и мечту вселяли И дальше жить вас заставляли!
 	Итак! Огни пройдены! Аплодисменты юбиляру! А он, не останавливаясь, идет дальше, полный сил и энергии.

А следующее препятствие - вода! 
(На полу расставляются емкости с водой. Юбиляр переступает через них.)
Вода... Она всю жизнь бежала, Топила планы и мешала! И остужала, часто леденила, 
И репутацию мочила! Уплыть подальше все тянула, И чуть волной не захлестнула,
 И в омут чуть не затянула! Но чаще силы вам давала И плыть свободно не мешала!
 На гребне высоко держала И опуститься не давала, Смывала пот, позор, поила, И душу чистила, и мыла! 
Наш герой и это препятствие проходит успешно.

А сейчас он приближается к новому жизненному испытанию - испытанию славой.
(На полу размещают лавровый лист или венок,После стихотворения, прочитанного Ведущим, Юбиляр переступает через эти предметы.)
Ну кому они не любы – Лавры славы, медны трубы? Как гипнозом, закружат И поют, звенят, трубят! Лесть глаза вам враз замажет, Паутиной руки свяжет: Разобрать бывает сложно, Где здесь правда, а где - ложно! Много надо прошагать, Чтобы все это понять! 
                     Смотрите, смотрите! Наш герой  преодолел с честью и это испытание! Молодец! Но впереди снова новая преграда!

Внимание! Шишки.
(Под ноги юбиляру начинают бросать шишки с разных сторон, он их начинает собирать в корзиночку.)
И на жизненной дороге Вы набила шишек много! Сверху, сбоку прилетали... И откуда их не ждали... Много их насобирали, Пока годы прошагали! 
Аплодисменты имениннице!

Да, иногда путь жизни был суров, Наломать пришлось и дров! 
(Юбиляр ломает несколько хворостин.)
Так ничто и не сломило, Жизнь давала больше силы! Закалили лишь на годы Испытанья и невзгоды. Вот так Юбиляр с честью и достоинством преодолел жизненные трудности и преграды на этом отрезке своего жизненного пути!

И вот перед вами простирается дальнейшая дорога вашей жизни, какой она будет – зависит от вас и ваших близких, и мы от всей души желаем чтобы впереди вас ждало все только самое лучшее!

----------

arina1990 (22.01.2019), ЕленаФл (21.10.2019), маринатокарь (24.07.2016), НАТАЛИ - Я (13.01.2018), Сиренко (30.07.2017)

----------


## MarinaPotkina

> ЧТО ди-джей или музыкант на мероприятии без модема, то есть без интернета?????????


Возможно да ещё и как!!У нас , например- это фантастика!!!!

----------


## Александра-Сашенька

> ВСЕГДА задаю такой вопрос: "А что сегодня пьет наш свидетель?"


 возьму на вооружение :Ok:

----------


## Flip

Добрый день! Может кому и пригодится (слепила из наработок коллег):

Добрый вечер, дамы и господа, леди и джентльмены, сеньоры и сеньориты ! Добрый вечер всем, кто доехал, добежал, дошёл в самое лучшее кафе на побережье! Я организатор досуга, зовут меня Алина.
Сегодня мы собрались в нашем ретро-кафе, чтобы попрощаться с самым светлым, радостным и веселым временем года, каким? (летом), да ,уходящим летом.
Буквально через несколько дней осень станет хозяйкой природы и наш вечер отдыха мы назвали : “Прощай, лето!”. Давайте вспомним названия летних месяцев. (зрители отвечают).
А в народе еще говорят: “Июнь – начало лета, июль – макушка лета, а август – запас лета”.
Поэтому мы с вами сегодня совершим путешествие по всем летним месяцам. И не просто путешествие, а музыкальное путешествие  - мы будем петь о лете, танцевать под летние песни, вобщем отдадим дань этому прекрасному времени года и конечно же познакомимся поближе!
ПАУЗА
- Для начала давайте узнаем о каждом из нас.
Звездопад (Заготавливаются звездочки с вопросами.)
- Предлагаю закрыть глаза и представить, что на небе – звездопад и звездочки упали под сиденье каждого. Участники открывают глаза, берут свои звездочки и по очереди отвечают на вопросы. Если кто-то хочет ответить не на свой вопрос, пусть высказывает свое мнение. 
пауза
Все вы здесь разные люди, люди разных профессий, с разных уголков страны, но сейчас во время своего короткого отпуска вы все объединись как одна дружная …..семья!
Дорогие друзья, а коль мы заговорили про семью, то помогите мне разобраться с родственными связями :
1. Гроза зятя. (Тёща) – есть ли в зале тёщи?
6. Мать мужа. (Свекровь) – есть ли в зале свекрови???
7. Отец жены. (Тесть) - а тести есть?
8. Муж дочери. (Зять)
9. Муж сестры жены. (Свояк)
10. Бабушкин папенька. (Прадед) – а прадеда мы здесь найдём?
15. Сестра мужа. (Золовка) – а золовки есть? А правда ли та пословица, в которой говориться: золовка – змеиная головка?
Теперь, чтобы вы стали настоящей крепкой, дружной семьёй – нам нужно породниться!!!
Мужчины жмут руку, а дамы целуют – соседа справа
Соседа слева, а теперь кто куда дотянется, а теперь обнимите себя – и скажите – какой я классный!!!
Пауза – тост
КОНКУРС : и снова поговорим про лето, И сейчас время подарков: приз получит тот, кто вспомнит песню, где встречаются слова лето, море – надо пропеть по одной строчке
Пауза
Вас теперь обьеденяет всех- отдых! А так же у всех вас есть какое-то увлечение – помимо основной работы! (знакомимся с хобби)
Тест «Хобби» для гостей
Ваше хобби? - Поцелуи!
Приглашаете несколько человек из зала (желательно 2-3 мужчин), спрашиваете - Есть ли у Вас хобби, любимое занятие? Они отвечают - Есть. Но не говорят, какие именно. А гостям нужно сказать - Я уже знаю какое их любимое занятие, и показать гостям лист бумаги, на котором написано - "Поцелуи" (для молодежной компании можно написать - "Секс") - это и есть любимое занятие наших участников. (Участники не должны видеть и знать, что написано на бумаге.)
После этого, Вы задаете участникам вопросы, а они должны отвечать учитывая свое хобби. вот варианты вопросов:
1. Кто научил тебя твоему хобби?
2. Сколько времени занимает твоё хобби?
3. В каком помещении ты занимаешься своим хобби?
4. Какие звуки при этом присутствуют?
5. Включает ли это какую-либо специальную тренировку? Если да, то какую?
6. Сколько тебе было, когда ты впервые занялся этим хобби?
7. Как ты готовишься к своему хобби?
8. Какое наилучшее время суток, чтобы заниматься этим хобби?
9. Что ты одеваешь, когда занимаешься своим хобби?

Пауза

Замечательно, А сейчас, дорогие женщины, давайте проверим вашу эрудицию!
Предлагаю провести небольшую викторину. В ней тоже 8 вопросов. 
Победителей, вернее, победительниц, ожидают призы.
За правильные ответы будут вручаться фишки, но если правильно ответит мужчина, то он должен подарить свою фишку любой из присутствующих здесь дам.
1. В какой частушке упоминаются и женщины, и цифра 8? 
( Восемь девок, один я. 
Куда девки, туда я! )
2. Какой алкогольный напиток напоминает своим названием о женском празднике? ( мартини ) 
3. Вспомните фильмы со словом ЖЕНЩИНА. 
( "Странная женщина", "Сладкая женщина", "Любимая женщина 
механика Гаврилова", "Женщина в подарок"... )
4. А какие названия кинофильмов состоят из одних прилагательных в адрес женщины? ("Самая обаятельная и привлекательная", "Единственная"...) 
5. В каких песнях упоминаются женские имена? 
( "Лиза! Не уезжай!" "Ах, Таня, Таня, Танечка!" 
"У самовара я и моя Маша", "Алло, алло, Алена!" и т.д.)
6. Какие вина названы женскими именами? 
( Лидия, Изабелла, Дуняша...) 
7. Какие растения напоминают о женских именах? 
( Роза, лилия, анютины глазки, маргаритка, Иван да Марья... )
8. В названии каких кинофильмов есть женские имена? 
("Машенька", "Анна Каренина", "Валентин и Валентина", 
"Женя, Женечка и катюша", "Серафим и Серафима"...) 
Итак, звание "Василиса Премудрая" заслужила ..... 
( вручается приз за наибольшее количество фишек и Диплом: 
"Василисе Премудрой от восхищенных мужчин" )
Однако не забывайте: извилины даны женщине для того, чтобы огибать острые углы!. 
Пауза
Как поется в известной песне, на десять девчонок по статистике девять ребят, так и на нашем вечере, по иронии судьбы, мужчины оказались в меньшинстве, и сейчас я  Предлагаю тост за мужчин! И объявляю конкурс на лучший тост, а пока на тему мужчина и женщина:
А сейчас объявляется конкурс на лучший тост в честь наших милых женщин, а также на тему "Мужчина и женщина". 
Что касается последней темы, то у меня есть такой тост:
Поздняя ночь. Мужчины нет дома. Волнуются две женщины - жена и мать. Так выпьем за то, чтобы с мужчиной случилось не то, чего боится мать, а то, чего опасается жена!

Пауза
А сейчас, дорогие женщины, давайте проверим вашу эрудицию!
Предлагаю провести небольшую викторину. В ней тоже 8 вопросов. 
Победителей, вернее, победительниц, ожидают призы.
За правильные ответы будут вручаться фишки, но если правильно ответит мужчина, то он должен подарить свою фишку любой из присутствующих здесь дам.
1. В какой частушке упоминаются и женщины, и цифра 8? 
( Восемь девок, один я. 
Куда девки, туда я! )
2. Какой алкогольный напиток напоминает своим названием о женском празднике? ( мартини ) 
3. Вспомните фильмы со словом ЖЕНЩИНА. 
( "Странная женщина", "Сладкая женщина", "Любимая женщина 
механика Гаврилова", "Женщина в подарок"... )
4. А какие названия кинофильмов состоят из одних прилагательных в адрес женщины? ("Самая обаятельная и привлекательная", "Единственная"...) 
5. В каких песнях упоминаются женские имена? 
( "Лиза! Не уезжай!" "Ах, Таня, Таня, Танечка!" 
"У самовара я и моя Маша", "Алло, алло, Алена!" и т.д.)
6. Какие вина названы женскими именами? 
( Лидия, Изабелла, Дуняша...) 
7. Какие растения напоминают о женских именах? 
( Роза, лилия, анютины глазки, маргаритка, Иван да Марья... )
8. В названии каких кинофильмов есть женские имена? 
("Машенька", "Анна Каренина", "Валентин и Валентина", 
"Женя, Женечка и катюша", "Серафим и Серафима"...) 
Итак, звание "Василиса Премудрая" заслужила ..... 
( вручается приз за наибольшее количество фишек и Диплом: 
"Василисе Премудрой от восхищенных мужчин" )
Однако не забывайте: извилины даны женщине для того, чтобы огибать острые углы!.

Пауза


- Сейчас я буду задавать вопросы, а желающие на них ответить – поднимают руку. Так мы с вами еще ближе познакомимся.
• Я всегда хотел(а)...
• Если все против меня, то...
• Будущее кажется мне...
• Знаю, что глупо, но боюсь...
• Лучше всего я общаюсь с ...
• Сделал(а) бы все, чтобы забыть...
• Думаю, что я достаточно способен(на), чтобы...
• Надеюсь на...
• Не люблю людей, которые...
• Моей самой большой ошибкой было...
• Наступит тот день, когда...
• Когда мне начинает не везти, я ...
• Больше всего я хотел(а) бы в жизни...
• Когда у меня плохое настроение, я...
• Весело провести время - это значит...
• Меня особенно раздражает, когда...
• Хорошая жизнь - это...
• Когда я вижу, как мой товарищ совершает дурной поступок...
• Находясь в этом зале я хочу…

- Спасибо за вашу искренность! А сейчас я предлагаю вам самим представить себя – вы можете прочитать стихотворение, спеть песню или просто рассказать о себе.

Ну а сейчас, я предлагаю переместиться в танцевальный зал и взорвать танц пол зажигательными танцами (ктстаит те, у кого етсь фишки могут обменять их на свою самую любимую песню!!)

вопросы к ЗВЕЗДОПАДУ:
• Что для вас значит слово «друг»?
• Какую основную цель вы преследуете в жизни?
• Какой у вас характер?
• Какая ваша любимая песня?
• Какие качества в человеке вы цените больше всего?
• Чем вы любите заниматься в свободное время?
• Каких людей вы считаете лучшими друзьями?
• Что вы любите больше всего?
• Любите ли вы читать? Есть любимая книга?
• Что для вас в жизни самое страшное?
• Что для вас полноценный отдых?
• Легко ли вас вывести из себя?
• Счастливый ли вы человек? Почему?
• Общительный ли вы человек?
• Что может сделать вас счастливым?
• Скоро ли вы забываете обиды?
• Какие сны вам снятся чаще всего?
• Как вы понимаете выражение «чувствовать себя на седьмом небе»?
• Любите ли вы выступать на сцене?
• Вы верите в гороскопы?
• Что для вас любовь?
• Любите ли вы смотреть на ночное небо?
• Без чего бы вы не смогли обойтись в жизни?
• Согласны ли вы с выражением, что все в жизни надо попробовать? Почему?
• Быстро ли вы прощаете обидевших вас людей?
• Верите ли вы в любовь с первого взгляда?
• Вы везучий человек?
• Вы больше любите дарить подарки или получать?
• Что лучше - быть сильным или быть умным?
• Что лучше иметь - сто рублей или сто друзей?
• Есть ли у вас любимый праздник?
• Верите ли вы в чудеса? Они случались у вас?
• Если бы у вас была волшебная палочка, какие три желания вы бы загадали?
• Что вы больше любите - день или ночь?
• Ваш жизненный девиз?
• У вас есть хобби? Какое?
• Что для вас значит слово «счастье»?
• Ваша любимая пословица или поговорка?

----------


## KLIMSNEG

привет, девочки. Брожу по темам. И не знаю, где остановиться....
Набрела на эту тему. Сама особо ничего не сочиняю. Только могу переделать текст под свою программу.(да и как многие форумчане),
В основном занимаюсь нарезками и монтажом видео. Делаю телемосты с политиками. Но так как поселок небольшой, гости ходят по кругу, приходится выкручиваться и менять программу,
На помощь приходит маска Путина.Ну вот так в кратце о себе. 
Дочке через 2 недели 15 лет. Прошуршала весь инет. Накупила банданы разные и шляпы. Распечатала этикетки. Несколько конкурсов. Думаю, как оформить комнату. Октябрь -месяц не предсказуемый...
Навряд ли удастся нам посидеть в беседке

----------


## nyurka

Игра забава для свидетеля - фотоаппарат

Привет! Хотелось бы вынести на суд коллег одину игровуху  под названием "ФОТОАППАРАТ", который я провожу со свидетелем.
 Я делаю из буханки хлеба кирпичом, огурца, вилки и рюмочки так называемый  фотоаппарат. Вот так он должен выглядеть...

 

Сперва предлагаю гостям догадаться что находится у меня в руках (веду диалог с залом пока  не догадаются)
 Затем даю его свидетелю и предлагаю сфотографировать молодых из столь раритетной вещи, но для этого нужно заправить плёнку. Спрашиваю у гостей и молодоженов какую будем заправлять пленочку черно белую (водка или минеральная вода по возможностям свидетеля) или цветную (любой другой напиток вино, сок...). 



Ну, вот пленочка (рюмочка) заправлена. Теперь нужно сфотографировать молодоженов, а как это сделать я не говорю. Прошу, чтоб он сам догадался. Вот тут начинается хохма, он им вертит крутит, может   вынуть какую- либо деталь и в итоге конечно выпивает содержимое рюмочки. гости тоже активно подключаются начинают подсказывать, но они ещё больше вводят в заблуждение свидетеля.. Главное постоянно комментировать его действия и чтобы он говорил, что будет делать. 




 Это может повторяться 2-3 раза. В итоге каждый раз свидетель осушает рюмку. Пленка каждый раз заправляется по новому. 


На третий раз, если правильного варианта выполнения задания не произошло открываю секрет
Правильные действия таковы 

1. нужно откусить кусочек от огурца (открыть объектив)
2. навести фокус на молодоженов (направить фотоаппарат на молодых)
3. осушить содержание рюмочки (пленка пошла)
4. нажать на вилочку сверху вниз (нажать на кнопку)

Объяснила сумбурно, но думаю, что суть понятна. Жду с нетерпением комментариев :Blush2:  :Blush2:  :Blush2:

----------

bondarenco_nasta (11.10.2017), ипполитовна (04.06.2016), Милушка (19.07.2016), наталья севрюкова (11.02.2020), Рина-Екатерина (24.04.2017)

----------


## KLIMSNEG

добрый день, девочки
интересный момент с Фотоаппаратом. А если попадется слишком умный свидетель и все с первого раза сделает правильно?

----------


## nyurka

> интересный момент с Фотоаппаратом. А если попадется слишком умный свидетель и все с первого раза сделает правильно?


Я так понимаю Вы ко мне обращаетесь с вопросом... Я его автор, чисто мое детище.... Поверьте, я провожу этот конкурс уже года три и ни разу такой свидетель мне не  попадался :Grin:  Тем более, что за вторым столом он уже значительно под газом)))

----------


## nyurka

Кстати, очень рада что понравилось))) Честно сказать очень боялась, что заклюют. Ведь эта первая серьезная работа выставленная мною на суд профессионалов. Мне как новичку очень сложно в этом плане выставлять свои работы... Нет еще той уверенности в себе и своих силах :Blush2:

----------


## KLIMSNEG

> Кстати, очень рада что понравилось))) Честно сказать очень боялась, что заклюют. Ведь эта первая серьезная работа выставленная мною на суд профессионалов. Мне как новичку очень сложно в этом плане выставлять свои работы... Нет еще той уверенности в себе и своих силах


Одна и та же фишка в разных компаниях может выстрелить по разному. Я делаю телемосты с политиками. На протяжении трех лет. И знаю, в какой компании проводить, а в какой нет....Утверждать, что телемост произведет 100% успех  я не возьмусь. Бывает, что в компании из 20 чел ржут как лошади, а там, где 50 , реагируют менее, чем хотелось бы. Все зависит от людей и подачи ведущей.
А Ваш номер с фотоаппаратом мне приглянулся (если не против - возьму в копилочку). Единственное, что мне немного не по душе, что это все проводится с хлебом. А так- очень даже здорово!

----------


## Окрыленная

> умный свидетель


у меня чаще.... ТРЕЗВЫЙ свидетель))))))))))))))))))))))
Молодец, автор!! Прикольно!

----------


## nyurka

> Одна и та же фишка в разных компаниях может выстрелить по разному. Я делаю телемосты с политиками. На протяжении трех лет. И знаю, в какой компании проводить, а в какой нет....Утверждать, что телемост произведет 100% успех я не возьмусь. Бывает, что в компании из 20 чел ржут как лошади, а там, где 50 , реагируют менее, чем хотелось бы. Все зависит от людей и подачи ведущей.


Я с Вами полностью согласна, я тоже не во всех компаниях провожу тот или иной конкурс...




> Единственное, что мне немного не по душе, что это все проводится с хлебом. А так- очень даже здорово!


Вы знаете я тоже много думала об этом, ведь хлеб это святое, но другого варианта, чем его заменить не придумала. Может кто-нибудь подскажет вариант как справиться и без него я буду только за.

----------


## KLIMSNEG

> Вы знаете я тоже много думала об этом, ведь хлеб это святое, но другого варианта, чем его заменить не придумала. Может кто-нибудь подскажет вариант как справиться и без него я буду только за.


Может просто коробку из под обуви обклеить черной пленкой? Сделать там нужные вырезы. Да еще и надпись налепить, Nicon и тд...Хотя сложновато будет с размером огурца....
Надо подумать.... :Tu:

----------


## nyurka

> Молодец, автор!! Прикольно!


Ирочка, как приятно получать комментарий именно от Вас. Я так рада прям ухххххх :062:  :062:  :062:  :062:  :062:  :062: 
 Ведь благодаря Вам я очень многому научилась)))

----------


## nyurka

> Может просто коробку из под обуви обклеить черной пленкой? Сделать там нужные вырезы. Да еще и надпись налепить, Nicon и тд...Хотя сложновато будет с размером огурца....
> Надо подумать....


И я про то же, не так то просто подобрать что-то другое...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> И я про то же, не так то просто подобрать что-то другое...


Аня,да? предлагаю забыть об этом конкурсе....сейчас люди стали более....не то что культурнее,нет,просто меня бы мои клиенты просто не поняли если бы я попыталась им такое предложить,а вот лет 25 назад это было забавно ИМХО.Раньше люди были проще и(к стати)добрее.

----------


## t.re

> ведь хлеб это святое,


Ой, моя бы свекровь (очень набожная женщина) за таки дела с хлебом меня бы со свету белого сжила! один раз решила макароны разной формы для поделок ребенку покрасить - столько выслушала - забыла и про краску, и про поделку, и про все минутки творчества, связанные с мукой, хлебом, макаронами :Smile3:

----------


## olga77

Вдохновленная Гитой  и её "Калинкой" придумала и провела на прошлом празднике такое:
 (были повторыши, "Калинку" видели) 
Итак, было 2 стола
 первый кричит "Барыня-барыня",
 Второй "сударыня -барыня", 
Далее по столам чередуется: "Галстуки наглажены,....Губки напомажены....
Мы пришли на юбилей......Ты вина скорей налей.  
Сначала разогрев повторяем по 2 раза, а потом быстрая тоже по 2 раза, ноги уже шевелятся, поэтому попросила выйти, повторили еще раз и пляски, это своего рода вызов на танцпол. 

Делала после второго застолья. Прошло очень даже. Сейчас попробую музыку выложить

----------

demo4ca (27.03.2017), маринатокарь (24.07.2016), Рина-Екатерина (24.04.2017)

----------


## olga77

http://files.webfile.ru/3b4f3b90dcd8...c3da00746359c0  - медленная "Барыня"

http://files.webfile.ru/07a3aa5b1ac2...2f03c291300490 - быстрая "Барыня" 



____
 (если вам пишут, мол, ваш браузер не позволяет загружать и т.п.-не обращайте внимания-вы же не загружаете, а скачиваете)))-жмите на крест, закрывайте выплывшее сообщение, и смело качайте.)  :Aga: Курочка

----------


## olga77

Кстати, раз я уже здесь, хочу поделиться конкурсом. Не я придумала, подсмотрела у тамады, где сама отдыхала. Интерпритация индивидуальна, воспользовалась анкетой юбиляра Татьяны курочки. Смысл: 2 листа с надписями: "Наша команда обязуетя спеть для юбиляра" и "Наша команда обязуется станцевать для юбиляра". Конкурс эстафетный на 2 команды, учасники расписываютя на своем листе по очереди.После того как все пробегут и распишутся, говорю " вы люди взрослые, а не знаете, что свою роспись, не прочтя документ ставить нельзя" и переворачиваю листы, а дальше ваша фантазия с учетом анкеты, где юбиляр указывает любимую песю и т.д. Я прводила на танцах что-нибудь чему можно научить ли вспомнить и кан-кан, и танец утят и летку-енку, а на песню и Ла-ла-ла Вишни, и разные песни, то что нравиться юбилярам (Фонограмма обязательна, так лучше). Проводила с августа, раз 5-6, всегда здорово, сама с ними танцевала и пела. Восторг полный. Рекомендую.

----------

ЛюбовьНиклолая (13.02.2018), Милушка (19.07.2016), Рина-Екатерина (24.04.2017)

----------


## Adelma

Здравствуйте всем! Не знала куда написать и пошла к Курочке, знаю, у неё тепло под крылышком и уютно)))) Недавно проводила свадьбу и так получилось, что забыла свои фирменные ведёрки для сбора на первенца. Надо было быстро выкручиваться. рядом был продовольственный магазин. Я в него влетела как ядро из пушки и спрашиваю продавца "у вас 15 литровые вёдра есть?, но что бы они маленькие были?", это уже сейчас понимаю глупость  и несуразность своего вопроса, а тогда я чётко представляла, что мне нужно. Продавщица естественно ответила нет. Но тут же предложила контейнеры для заморозки ягод. Причём остались только 2 маленький и большой. Я их схватила, ещё не представляя, что буду с ними делать. В самый главный момент сбора на младенца, у меня в голове возникает план. Я отдаю эти контейнеры "сборщикам" и говорю, что тут есть некий подвох о котором скажу позже. И поехали, большой контейнер был за мальчика а маленький за девочку. Насобирали. Спрашиваю, а кого хотят наши молодожёны сами первенцем? Мальчика! При совпадении мнения гостей и мнения молодых количество детей удваивается! И этот большой контейнер был рассчитан на двойню! Складываем туда же все деньги на девочку, пусть у наших молодых будет 3 малыша! И теперь (имя жениха) вот этот контейнер с денежками ты должен поставить в морозилку, до того момента когда у вас появится первенец, именно эту сумму ты  потратишь на  то что бы про ставится!(а сумма там была не маленькая). Конечно, это спонтанно всё было, но прошло на ура, и вслед. раз я сделала так же и снова в точку. Теперь это моя небольшая фишечка. Делюсь с вами, вдруг кому и пригодится. Удачи!

----------

ипполитовна (04.06.2016)

----------


## проказница

Провожу конкурс " Угадай мелодию", накачала песен из кф о любви и предлагаю всем прослушать, за правильно отгаданную композицию призы даю, хорошо проходит на всех мероприятиях, да и все любимые фильмы о любви вспоминать начинают, и перевертыши проходят тоже супер. Сначала думала будет сложно людям, о нет есть такие кто угадывают даже с первых аккордов.

----------


## Tane4ka5

> Вы знаете я тоже много думала об этом, ведь хлеб это святое, но другого варианта, чем его заменить не придумала. Может кто-нибудь подскажет вариант как справиться и без него я буду только за.


Нюра, не нужно хлеб заменять! Здесь я усматрела набор классического выпивона! Водку занюхивают хлебом и закусывают огурцом! Получилась исконно русская забава. И ничего тут противоправного нет ))) Мне очень понравилась эта фишечка. Спасибо!

----------


## Славина

> Здесь я усматрела набор классического выпивона! Водку занюхивают хлебом и закусывают огурцом! Получилась исконно русская забава. И ничего тут противоправного нет )))


Да в топку этот конкурс со спаиванием свидетеля ещё и таким образом. А куда потом этот хлеб? Домой забираете и потом сами едите или свидетелю, как приз за выполненное задание вручаете? Если уж так хочется чем - то заменить хлеб, есть такой толстый паралон, сантиметров в 10 толщиной.

----------


## ЕРМАКОВА СВЕТЛАНА

Не нашла куда выставить нарезки для свадебной презентации, ранее не встречала, выставляю всю песню и сделала нарезки на свекровь, тёщу и свёкра, думаю модераторы разберутся если не туда перенесут:*http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/files/41959668*

----------


## nyurka

> Да в топку этот конкурс со спаиванием свидетеля ещё и таким образом.


Дорогая Славина, я и не собиралась никогда спаивать свидетеля. Чаще всего идет минералка или сок. Это просто игра, которая Вам не пришлась по вкусу. И я ценю Ваш совет, я предполагала критику... Я ведь только учусь...




> А куда потом этот хлеб? Домой забираете и потом сами едите или свидетелю, как приз за выполненное задание вручаете?


Естественно домой я хлеб не забираю, это Вы уже слишком...

----------


## nyurka

> Здесь я усматрела набор классического выпивона! Водку занюхивают хлебом и закусывают огурцом!


Ну, да, что-то в этом роде. Вы пока единственный человек, который понял суть - это просто забава, и еще раз повторюсь забава - а не спаивание свидетеля.

----------


## Славина

> И я ценю Ваш совет, я предполагала критику... Я ведь только учусь...


Молодец! Так и надо реагировать на любые замечания. Это всего лишь моё мнение. В конце концов, кто захочет все равно возьмёт в работу, кому-то же это понравилось.




> Естественно домой я хлеб не забираю, это Вы уже слишком...


А куда вы его деваете, этот хлеб? Выкидываете? Если это так, тогда для меня это слишком...

----------


## nata66

Здравствуйте,я тоже новичок. Как то к Новому году насобирала для музыкальной  викторины" jungle bells" на 9 языках.Хотела бы поделиться,только не знаю где ,куда...скинуть

----------


## KLIMSNEG

> Здравствуйте,я тоже новичок. Как то к Новому году насобирала для музыкальной  викторины" jungle bells" на 9 языках.Хотела бы поделиться,только не знаю где ,куда...скинуть


Если у вас есть почта на Яндексе - залейте на Яндекс-диск. Если на майле - там есть Облако. Закачайте туда. И вставьте сюда ссылочку

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Как-то писала игровой момент... Вдруг кому приглянется... (описание мужчин-богов - с какого-то психологич. сайта.. чуть переделанные под себя)

С давних пор ходит молва о сильных духом женщинах: коня на скаку остановит, в горящую избу войдет… 
Но мы, же знаем, как иногда нужно нам девушкам сильное мужское плечо, ведь мужчина должен помочь девушке быть слабой... сильной она может быть и без него!
(Есть в зале сильные девушки… -  манок нужен)
Волей случая наши девушки сегодня попали в разные ситуации и им нужна помощь… Сильная мужская рука... А может и не только рука…
(девушки тянут карточки.. 
- у меня поломался каблук…
- у меня заглохла машина на перекрестке со светофором… 
- меня толкнули, и пакет с мандаринами просыпался…
- перенервничала, хочу закурить, но нет зажигалки…
- я на рыбалке и не могу вытянуть тяжелую рыбу…)
Ситуации сразу зачитываются!!!

В плане помощи и последствий от нее, у мужчин немного другой – свой взгляд на вещи…. Если девушка понравилась – то нужно хватать ее и делать счастливым… причем не столько девушку, а в первую очередь – себя!!! 
Знакомство… легкий жест помощи… глядишь, а там и до чашечки кофе тет-а-тет недалеко….

А в нашем зале как раз присутствуют умные, обаятельные мужчины – готовые помочь дамам… (манок??)

Поскольку ум (логика, культурные корни) у нас из Греции, мы придали им имена греческих богов)))  А боги идеальны, но их образы списаны с людских типажей…

1-й мужчина. Зевс. Ну настоящий полковник. Не пропустит ни одной юбки, всмысле- каждой девушке готов помочь)))…  Не терпит возражений. Думает редко: чего тут думать, действовать надо! 
2-й мужчина. Аполлон. Очень порядочный и симпатичный. В детстве писал стихи, отлично учился… В общем, типичный «ботан»))). В принципе доверчивый, но очень осторожный. Часто отвергается женщинами и страдает от этого... Но если женщина его выберет – будет примерным семьянином!!!
3-й мужчина.  Прометей. Живет оптимистическими мифами и приключениями. Сначала сделает, потом подумает. Всем помогает, всех сажает к себе на шею. Женщин втайне боится, но легко добивается. Комплиментщик — манипулятор. Но… Давно женат.
4-й мужчина. Гермес. Очень любит маму и себя. Раз мама сказала- нужна подруга… не может ослушаться ее)) Способен быть очень обаятельным. Женщин забалтывает до экстаза... Но его избраннице не позавидуешь, он быстро превращается в критичного и бурчливого старичка.
5-й мужчина. Дионис. Свой парень в доску. Огромное количество контактов. Все делает тяп-ляп. Разбирается в людях. Но, по сути, одинокий матерый волк. Пьет все, что горит. Говорит как по писаному, но чаще матом. В детстве был тихим и воспитанным, потом сорвался с якоря. Всегда не женат, даже если состоит в браке.
1 этап – показывают девушки- ситуацию… парни – как им помогают(по-очереди)…

Девушка 1 идет – подворачивает ногу – 1й мужчина ей помогает)))   и т.д.

2 этап – благодарность спасителю… Танец благодарности парный)))

С какую бы вы ситуацию не попали – знайте, мужчины всегда готовы прийти к вам на помощь….   Правда не всегда и не все приходят, ну это уже совсем другая история!!!

----------

krater (20.04.2017), Инесса Мур (14.05.2016), Кубинская (30.09.2021), Рина-Екатерина (28.03.2017)

----------


## nyurka

> Молодец! Так и надо реагировать на любые замечания. Это всего лишь моё мнение.


Спасибо, я всегда нормально отношусь к критике, ведь только так можно чему-то научиться...




> А куда вы его деваете, этот хлеб? Выкидываете?


Нет, ни в коем случае хлеб я никуда не выкидываю, а дарю свидетелю.

----------


## TSI

Решила выставить свадебный сценарий, по которому моя подруга вела свадьбу моего сына. Материал я брала из интернета. До этого ни разу ничего не проводила, не знала такие прекрасные форумы как ин-ку, ВКМ-онлайн. Сейчас бы конечно, что-то изменила. Но, наверно, в момент свадьбы все правильно сошлось,были веселые активные гости. Так как я в основном хорошо знала всех приглашенных (а всего нас было 35 человек)-смогла каждому подобрать подходящие нарезки. И муз шляпа была одним из самых веселых моментов. Хорошо прошла лотерея, думали делать перерыв между вручением призов, но гости не дали. Свадебный паровозик возник спонтанно под какую-то веселую музыку. Невестке очень понравилось-сказала не ожидала такого.
Свадебный сценарий. 

1. Первый тост за молодых
Дорогие гости, не буду долго объяснять, по какой причине мы здесь сегодня собрались. Конечно же, чтобы поздравить и порадоваться за наших молодых. Все мы их очень хорошо знаем и любим, а многие из нас даже видели, как они росли и взрослели. Сегодня они создали свою семью, свили свое маленькое гнездышко. И будем надеяться, что в их очаге никогда не погаснет огонь любви и понимания. И первое, с чего хотелось бы начать наш сегодняшний вечер – с наполнения ваших бокалов и тоста за виновников торжества.
Дорогие……
 У вас сегодня день особый, 
Один из самых лучших дней! 
Сегодня выбрали вы оба 
Единый путь из ста путей. 
Под звон хрустального бокала, 
Под всплеск кипучего вина 
С законным браком поздравляем, 
Желаем счастья и добра. 
Пусть каждый день прожитый рядом 
Для вас сияет бирюзой, 
Тогда и золота не надо, 
И камень кажется звездой. 
Живите дружно, лет до двести, 
Чтоб к доброй зависти друзей 
Была любовь, какой не сыщешь, 
От года к году все сильней! 
Полней бокалы мы нальем 
И первый тост готов: 
За молодых, за счастье пьем, 
СОВЕТ ВАМ ДА ЛЮБОВЬ! 
В знак солидарности поддержите меня звоном  бокалов. И помните друзья на нашем празднике есть одно главное слово. Это слово-ГОРЬКО! 

(№ 2 Песня «Мы желаем счастья вам»)

2. ПРАВИЛА ПОВЕДЕHИЯ HА HАШЕЙ СВАДЬБЕ
Пока гости пьют первую рюмку и закусывают, ведущий зачитывает правила поведения на свадьбе.
Как и на каждом празднике на нашем торжестве есть свои порядки, свои законы и обычаи.
1.Внимательно оглядите закуску на столе. Что не понравится - незаметно пододвиньте соседу. 
2.Первые три рюмки пьют обязательно (остальные пойдут сами);
3.Придерживаться правила: налил себе — налей соседу, напился сам — напои соседа;
5.Услышав музыку, за столом не сидеть, а пускаться в пляс. Не можешь танцевать стоя — танцуй сидя.
6. Почаще напоминайте о себе криком «ГОРЬКО».
7.Милые женщины, если боитесь потолстеть, обязательно выпейте перед едой бокал вина, алкоголь убивает чувство страха.
8. Помните, что лучше переесть, чем мучиться всю оставшуюся жизнь, что так чего-то и не попробовал. 
9.Помните жидкость, опущенная в тело, требует закуски.
10. После свадьбы разрешается покидать помещение только через двери - не пользоваться для этой цели окнами, форточками и другими отверстиями.
11.Строго запрещается: 
-спать за столом;
-пропускать тосты;
-есть вилкой из чужой тарелки; 
- портить салаты своим лицом. 
- собираться под столом больше трех. 
-бить посуду о голову соседа;
Итак, больше пить, меньше грустить! 
Пробки не прятать! Цветами не закусывать! 
И не падайте духом - можете сильно ушибиться! 
Всем отличного настроения и сладкого алкогольного опьянения, ведь не водкой единой пьян человек, а праздником!
Предлагаю поднять  бокалы и утвердить ПРАВИЛА ПОВЕДЕHИЯ HА HАШЕЙ СВАДЬБЕ! 
Чтобы правила соблюдались, их необходимо закрепить горячительными напитками.
А заодно опять поздравим наших молодых :
Желаем вам любви красивой, 
Чтоб вы ее из года в год, 
Как драгоценность проносили 
Сквозь бури жизненных невзгод.
Пусть не померкнет никогда 
Счастливой жизни вашей зорька. 
Пусть дружно вам воскликнут "Горько!" 
Чтоб сладко было вам всегда...

(№ 2 Песня Сердючка «Гулянка»)

     Теперь, когда все усвоили, что можно, а что нельзя, продолжим наш свадебный вечер...


3. Знакомство ( Папка Презентация)

01.Давайте знакомиться будем скорей.
Аплодисментов своих не жалей!
Овации мы дарим первым дамам,
Что жениху с невестой – мамы!
(Трек №1 - Моя милая мама, свет твоих глаз…С.Михайлов)


02.Пусть встанут папы молодых,
Мы аплодируем в честь них.
(Трек №2 - Папа, папа, папа посидим вдвоем…Дайкири)



03.В калейдоскоп семейный пестрый
Вписались новобрачных сестры!
(Трек №3 - Сестра, сестра, тепло костра, огонек свечи…СестрыЗайцевы)


04.И надо должное отдать бы
Кто жениху с невестой братья!
(Трек №4 - Брат ты мне или не брат…А..Державин)


05.Не ради славы, чести ради
Молодоженов встанут дяди!
(Трек №5 - Ах, какой был мужчина, настоящий полковник…А.Пугачева)

06.И мы приветствовать не против,
Коль новобрачных встанут тети!
(Трек №6 - Не волнуйся, тетя, дядя на работе…ВеселыеРебята)

07.Сыграем дружно ладушки
Мы дедушке и бабушке!
(Трек №7 Бабушка рядышком с дедушкой…РусскаяНародная



08.Пусть встанут, чтобы их заметили,
Создавшейся семьи свидетели!
(Трек №8 - Выпьем за любовь, как блестят сейчас твои глаза…И.Николаев)


09.Хотелось видеть бы еще нам
Племянников молодоженов!
(Трек №9 В каждом маленьком ребенке, и в мальчишке…Из М/Ф)

10.Скажу я просто, без затей:
Аплодисменты – для друзей!
(Трек №10 - Дружба крепкая не сломается, не расклеится от дождей…)

11.А дальше,
Чтоб вас не запутывать слишком,
Попробую я перечислить всех списком:
Свояченица, шурин, золовка, невестка,
Деверь и зять есть у них, интересно?
(Трек №11 - Ну где же ручки, ну где же ваши ручки…Вирус)

12.А есть средь вас, прошу, ответьте,
Героев торжества соседи?
(Трек №12 - В нашем доме поселился замечательный сосед…Э.Пьеха) 


13.Давайте будем бить в ладоши
За всех гостей, за вас хороших!
(трек №13 - Хорошо, все будет хорошо…В.Сердючка)


14.Если кого-то вдруг нет:
(Трек №14 - Еще не вечер, еще не вечер…Л.Вайкуле)

А теперь, когда мы со всеми познакомились, вернемся к родителям наших новобрачных


4)Поздравление родителей:
Нет ничего бескорыстнее родительской любви, и нет людей самоотверженнее, чем наши родители. Где бы мы не были, куда бы не забрасывала нас судьба, в дни радости и в дни невзгод нас всегда согревают тепло родительских сердец… .

Дорогие родители – посмотрите на своих детей! Это самый счастливый и торжественный день в их жизни, и это – ваш день, ваша радость и счастье.
Вы вели молодожёнов по жизненному пути, переживали за них и делили радости и неудачи. Я думаю, будет правильно, если следующее поздравление, прозвучит от родителей жениха:

слово родителям. 
песня № 3 Лев Лещенко  «Родительский дом»


5. Прогноз погоды
Дорогие гости, пока вы закусываете, я бы хотела сообщить вам прогноз погоды на сегодняшнее торжество, которое будет состоять из трех частей:
первая часть: наиболее торжественная, празднично-парадная, состоящая из тостов, поцелуев, назовем её так: «Всему дорого начало!»
вторая часть: увеселительная, под названием: « И жизнь хороша, и жить хорошо!»
третья часть: самая массовая, самая увлекательная. Она начнется тогда, когда гости дойдут до определенной кондиции, когда они перестанут отличать свою жену от жены соседа. Эта часть называется: « Кто во что горазд!»
Сегодня во время свадебного торжества ожидается: облачность, свадебный ураган с шампанским ливнем, температура над столом +40, воздух наполнен семейным счастьем, возможен мелкий дождик со стороны родителей, иногда над столом пройдут воздушные массы табачного дыма, особенно вовремя перекура, после полуночи ожидается выпадение гостей в осадок, ночью в голове туман, а на утро возможно прояснение.

песня № 4 Лариса Долина «Погода в доме»

После тостов родителей ведущий должен “расшевелить” гостей, например, предложить всем крикнуть “Горько!”, а потом вручить первый приз — самому громкому (или тихому). 


6.Шуточные документы

Брак является недейсвительным  пока нет ПРИКАЗА о назначении молодой пары мужем и женой. У нас такой приказ есть. 
Зачитать

Дорогие гости! А теперь новые звания, полученные …. и … в ЗАГСе, подтверждаются вручением ДИПЛОМОВ.
Паше вручается ДИПЛОМ, подтверждающий, что он действительно превратился из жениха в мужа.
Ирине вручается ДИПЛОМ, удостоверяющий, что она из невесты перешла в категорию жены.

А сейчас еще парочка официальных документов. Чтобы никто не сомневался в профпригодности молодоженов к дипломам прилагаются: 
Сертификат качества невесты, Сертификат качества жениха. 

Передача невесты и жениха в руки друг друга прошла согласно АКТАМ ПЕРЕДАЧИ.  АКТЫ  прилагаются.

Подделка это или нет, удостоверяется с помощью бокала спиртного, нужно их обмыть скорее, гости дорогие, приглашаем вас в эксперты

песня №5 Блестящие «Тили – тили тесто»

(Выпили. Перерыв на еду 5-15  минут)


7.Тост бабушек
Слово предоставляется бабушкам, дедушкам жениха и невесты, которые сначала женили своих детей, а теперь гуляют на свадьбе своих внуков. 
Вы прожили много лет — дайте добрый им совет!

песня № 6 музыка В. Добрынина «БАБУШКИ-СТАРУШКИ»

8.Тост свидетелей
Пока готовятся к поздравлению свидетели, предлагаю поаплодировать молодым. Ведь психологи утверждают, что когда мы аплодируем - у нас внутри вырабатывается гормон счастья...Это очень хорошо для нас - женщин особенно - не надо есть шоколад и разные сладости...Утром встала, в ладоши похлопала и счастлива. давайте сейчас сделаем себя (и наших молодожёнов) ещё немного счастливее... 
Поздравление свидетеля и свидетельницы.
Поскольку вы лучшие друзья молодоженов, то прекрасно знаете их достоинства и недостатки. Задание свидетелю: расхвалить жениха. Задание свидетельнице: расхвалить невесту. Расхваливать  будете по очереди .
Дорогие  гости должны помочь свидетелям . Ну , а чей  эпитет  БУДЕТ ПОСЛЕДНИМ, ТОТ ПОЛУЧИТ ПРИЗ. 
Гости помогают свидетелям расхваливать жениха и невесту, перечисляя их достоинства.

песня № 7 «Когда мои друзья со мной»


9.Поздравительные телеграммы
Минуточку внимания! Сегодня к нам на свадьбу в адрес молодых пришло много поздравительных телеграмм. Некоторые из них мы вам сейчас зачитаем.
(зачитываются телеграммы)
Последняя телеграмма «Горько! Горько! Горько!»
Первый стол окончен.

----------

Рина-Екатерина (28.03.2017)

----------


## TSI

Музыкальная пауза

10.Танец новобрачных 
тамада приглашает молодожёнов на первый свадебный танец
   А сейчас я приглашаю жениха и невесту на их первый свадебный танец. Пусть мелодия, под которую они будут танцевать, всегда звучит в их сердцах, напоминая этот прекрасный праздник любви и счастья..

затем тамада просит гостей присоединиться к танцам. 
Если нет:
Я приглашаю новобрачных принять участие в свадебных испытаниях.

11. Распределение семейных обязанностей. 

1)Конкурс для молодых Распределение обязанностей (воздушные шарики) 
После свадьбы у молодожёнов часто возникают разногласия, кто, чем будет заниматься дома. Чтобы предотвратить эти споры, сейчас состоится распределение семейных обязанностей. 
Тамада приглашает новобрачных пройти в центр зала, где находятся 10 воздушных шаров, в которые вложены 9 бумажек с обязанностями молодых", пример:
Рожать детей буду Я,
 воспитывать детей буду Я,
 зарабатывать деньги буду Я
, тратить деньги буду Я, 
Водить машину буду Я,
 убирать квартиру буду Я,
 кофе в постель приносить буду Я,
 Мыть посуду буду Я,
 Ездить отдыхать буду Я
В десятый шар кладётся 100 у.е., кому достанется этот шар, тот и будет семейным финансистом. Также, существует традиция, что надо эти 100 у.е., сохранить и запечатать в рамку, и они будут приносить удачу в благосостоянии и в семейном бизнесе. Молодожёны по очереди прокалывают шарики и зачитывают свои семейные обязанности.
Ведущий (по окончании розыгрыша "лотереи"): 
Дай бог нашим молодым удачи и везенья! Пусть в своей жизни они вытягивают только счастливые билеты! 

2)Конкурс: угадай невесту (по следу поцелуя)
                  Угадай жениха (по уху)
Второе застолье

12.Поздравление родственников:



13. Свадебная сказка

А теперь послушаем сказку. 
Уже несколько веков продолжается обычай наряжать на свадьбу невесту в белоснежную фату, т. к. белый цвет символизирует торжество события, трепетную радость и безоблачное счастье невест. Тогда почему же жених одет в черный цвет? 
В (год рождения жениха) году в семье Тищенко родился мальчик Павел, а ждали девочку. Думаете, не горько было родителям? 
ГОРЬКО! 
Идет время, мальчик подрастает, делает первые шаги и вдруг... падает. Думаете не горько было мальчику? 
ГОРЬКО! 
Прошло время, мальчик пошел в школу и вдруг первая оценка - «2». Думаете не горько было учителям? 
ГОРЬКО! 
Вырос Паша, возмужал, встретил свою любимую. Думаете не горько было девчонкам, что выбрал он в невесты Ирочку? 
ГОРЬКО! ГОРЬКО! ГОРЬКО!

песня №8 Фристайл «Целуй меня горячей»

14)КОНКУРС:  Свадебная Почта
Застольный конкурс для гостей- перепутанные вопросы невесты, ответы жениха.

    Пока гости не готовы к танцам и активным играм, можно огласить "свадебную почту". Гостям со стороны жениха и со стороны невесты предлагается вскрыть конверты и огласить те вопросы и ответы, которые молодожёны, якобы, адресовали друг другу.
    Ведущий: Вскрывают конверт гости невесты, зачитывают что написано листке, а затем вскрывают конверт гости жениха и оглашают то, что содержится в нём. (Этот порядок сохраняется и дальше.) Вот примерные вопросы и ответы из писем.
    Конверты для гостей невесты:
    1. Милый, мы купим норковую шубу?
    2. Золотко, ты будешь отдавать мне всю зарплату?
    3. Солнце моё, ты будешь подавать мне по утрам кофе с булочкой?
    4. Дорогой, ты будешь покупать мне каждый день наряды?
    5. Любимый, ты хочешь, чтобы у нас было три девочки и ни одного мальчика?
    6. Хороший, будешь ли ты помогать мне по хозяйству?
    Конверты для гостей жениха:
    1. Мечтай, мечтай, моя любимая.
    2. Если будет позволять заработная плата.
    3. Как скажешь, единственная моя.
    4. Всё зависит от тебя, родная.
    5. Я только об этом и мечтаю, хорошая моя.
    6. Ну, скажешь тоже. Поживём - увидим.

песня №9Мурат Насыров «Я это ты»

15.Ну .а теперь начинаем розыгрыш нашей беспроигрышной лотереи

16.Символы настоящей семьи

- Друзья, а давайте проверим, во всем ли соответствует наша пара званию настоящей семьи. Не забыто ли что-нибудь? Первый признак супружества – кто мне скажет? (приз за правильный ответ) Правильно, это обручальные кольца. Покажите нам, есть ли они у вас? Есть! Посмотрите, как блестит золото. Оно никогда не заржавеет и будет, как талисман хранить вашу любовь. А ещё золото полезно для здоровья: успокаивает нервы. Так, что уважаемые молодожены и гости – носите обручальные кольца – будете спокойны, здоровы и счастливы. 
Я прошу гостей немного мне помочь. Напомните мне фамилию жениха, а фамилия невесты (….). Вы, наверное, забыли, но с сегодняшнего дня фамилия невесты … 
Второй признак – общая фамилия. А знаете ли вы, что она обозначает? Дорогие гости, давайте с вами вместе расшифруем её – на каждую из букв предскажем молодым, что же их ожидает в совместной жизни!

Расшифровать общую фамилию :
И-интерес  к друг другу и искренность, Е-единение или единство,Н-нравственость и Т-терпение и трудолюбие, Щ-щедрость,
К-красота, О-обожание

Песня №10Жасмин  «Обручальное кольцо»

17. Определение пола будущего ребенка. (Ползунки) 

А теперь попробуем выяснить, кто родится у молодоженов первым.

Песня №16 Кристина Орбакайте «Губы бантиком, бровки домиком»

17. Вручение водительских прав жениху

Остался еще один документ.
Кто не знает,что Паша  имеет права на вождение автомобиля ( он закончил курсы), а теперь мы выдаем ему  Водительское удостоверение  на вождение детской коляски.

Песня №11Веселые ребята «Автомобили»


18.Тост за новые звания родителей

Дорогие родители! 
С этого дня вам присваиваются почетные звания: ТЕЩА, ТЕСТЬ, СВЕКР, СВЕКРОВЬ. Разрешите вручить вам дипломы о присвоении званий.

песня №12«Тёща моя» 
песня №13 «Песня про свекровь»

19.Тост родственников 

Или тост ЗА ЛЮБОВЬ
Слова о любви звучат сегодня не случайно. Именно любовь должна быть основой брака. Любовь - это прекрасное состояние души, это желание узнавать друг друга, быть рядом каждый день, каждую минуту. Это потребность посвятить жизнь родному человеку, взять на себя его заботы, радости, печали. Сохранить друг к другу уважение, взаимопонимание. Любовь - это самый тяжелый труд души. Выпьем за любовь!

песня №14 Группа Погода «Я тебя люблю»

20. Музыкальная шляпа
Узнаем благодаря этой волшебной шляпе, о чем думает каждый на этой свадьбе)
Итак, о чем думает невеста?...

21. Гостевая книга 
Ведущий берет в руки гостевую книгу и говорит:
   – Дорогие друзья! Сегодня для всех нас радостный день. А для новобрачных он не только радостный, но и необыкновенный. И всем присутствующим в зале хотелось бы, чтобы этот день остался в памяти молодых на всю жизнь. В этой красивой гостевой книге мы дарим вам вашу первую семейную реликвию – простой листок календаря, который через несколько часов станет уже историческим документом. Пройдут годы, вы откроете эту папку и, взглянув на пожелтевший листок, вспомните, что первый день вашей совместной жизни длился (продолжительность дня), солнышко взошло для вас в (время восхода солнца). А еще этот листок напомнит вам обо всех нас. Я обращаюсь сейчас ко всем гостям с просьбой оставить в этой книге поздравления и пожелания молодым. В этот прекрасный день мы, ваши близкие, друзья, родные, желаем вам мира и счастья на долгие годы. Ура молодым!


22. Застольный конкурс «Перевертыши».

Я произношу перевернутые названия, а гости должны их угадать.
Сказки
Уродина и симпатяга- Красавица и чудовище
Мышкин сарай- Кошкин дом
Собака(пес) босиком- Кот в сапогах
Железный замок-золотой ключик
Бодрствующий урод-Спящая красавица
Высокий парнишка-Дюймовочка
Фильмы
Одетое ружье-голый пистолет
Петербург верит смеху-Москва слезам не верит
Курсанты назад-Гардемарины  вперед
Короткий урок-Большая перемена 
Все на улице-Один дома
Стеклянная нога-Брильянтовая рука 
Василий Иванович ищет работу-Иван Васильевич меняет профессию
Поговорки
Кто позже лег,того и шляпа-Кто раньше встал того и тапки
С легкостью  достанешь и лося в лесу- Без труда не вытащишь и рыбку из пруда
Щедрый получает один раз-Скупой платит дважды
Кабан чистоту потеряет-Свинья грязь найдет 


Предлагаем сделать перерыв на танцы.
Была украдена невеста. Свидетели в качестве выкупа изображали стриптиз.


Конкурс с прищепками

----------

оксана 1974 (19.11.2019), Рина-Екатерина (24.04.2017)

----------


## TSI

3 застолье
23.Поздравления родственников.

Или тост
Сегодня мы имеем удовольствие, видеть
здесь прекрасную пару, которая отправляется в совместное плавание по жизни и празднует это событие. Говорят, с милым рай и в шалаше. Это значит, что самую горькую чашу можно подсластить любовью. Мы приносим наши искренние пожелания: чтобы союз ваш был союзом любви, ума, радости, взаимной помощи на трудной дороге жизни, чтобы вы благодарили минуты, когда жизнь свела вас вместе.
И пусть ваш остров любви будет, обитаем, пусть на нем всегда раздается звонкий детский смех. 
За ваше счастливое настоящее и безоблачное будущее. Горько

24. Застольный конкурс для гостей-цвета одежды
А сейчас цветной конкурс. Уважаемые гости, взгляните в одежде какого цвета вы пришли на свадебное торжество. Обратите внимание на одежду соседа. 
Кто пришел в одежде красного цвета? Это люди радостные, красивые, независимые, ценят полноту жизни. Всегда готовы к любви, в смысле, к большому чувству. Предпочитают отпуск и каникулы проводить на юге. Давайте выпьем за красный. 
Кто в одежде белого цвета? Часто наивные, честные люди, с незапятнанной репутацией, добрые и порядочные. Предпочитают отдыхать среди снежных равнин и белых медведей. Обратите внимание, даже если вы пили за красный, но у Вас есть и белый в одежде, Вам придется выпить еще раз. 
Черный цвет одежды говорит о том, что перед нами талантливые люди, которые способны околдовать абсолютно всех. Любят черную икру и черный кофе. Сексуально привлекательны, плодовиты во всем! Отдыхать любят на даче у любовников. 
Одежда синего цвета гарантирует у их обладателей благородное происхождение, романтичность. Это верные, славные люди, переживают буквально за всё и за всех. 
Отдыхать любят везде, лишь бы лететь самолет. 
Зеленый цвет наряда говорит о том, что это люди, обуреваемые надеждой и мечтой. Всегда свежи и привлекательны. Для отдыха предпочитают ближний лес. 
Кто пришел в одежде желтого цвета? Это люди приятные, теплые, романтичные, но... коварные. Из украшений предпочитают золото. Стремятся занять место в высшем сословии. Отдыхать любят на "Золотых песках", слушать любят "Золотое кольцо", любят чтобы их называли "Золотце".

25. Застольный конкурс для гостей-вопросы-ответы 

26. Уважаемые жених и невеста! Следуйте народной мудрости: «Любишь меня, люби и мою родню». А вы, уважаемые родственники жениха и невесты, с сегодняшнего дня обрели дружбу родственную да помощь братскую. Я предлагаю поднять бокал за родственников жениха и невесты!

27.
7. А сейчас я предлагаю вам отгадать несколько загадок о любви и ее производных.
Загадки
1. При помощи чего женщина обводит мужчину вокруг пальца? (кольцо)
2. Время года, когда чаще всего расцветает любовь? – весна
3. Если ребенка нашли в капусте, где встретились его родители? (на овощной базе)
4. На что любят смотреть настоящие влюбленные, мечтая? – звезды
5. Что у женщины две, а у мужчины – одна? - фамилия
6. Вклад жены в совместное семейное хозяйство? – приданное
7. Что у женщины на теле, у еврея в голове, применяется в хоккее и на шахматной доске. (комбинация).
8. В руках греть ее не стоит,
Отдыхать она настроит
К ней огурчик и селедка,-
Пусть рекою льется.... ВОДКА! 
9. Жених и невеста счастливы вместе
Им "горько" кричали сегодня раз двести
Не скоро их примет в объятья кровать
ЧТО БУДУТ ОНИ ЭТОЙ НОЧЬЮ СЧИТАТЬ – деньги
10. .Если в доме не пройти,
Вечно кто-то на пути,
То гадать не надо, бросьте,
К вам пришли на свадьбу….(гости).
А сейчас хочу предложить тост, от которого не откажется никто из присутствующих. Этот тост в вашу честь, дорогие гости! 
ТОСТ ЗА ГОСТЕЙ
- За молодых пили?
Все: -Пили!
- За родителей пили?
Все: -Пили!
- Чтоб стать всем нам ближе и родней,
Давайте выпьем за гостей! 

29.Тест «Кто как держит бокал?»
1. Кто держит бокал в правой руке - это абсолютно правильные люди, но сегодня – на свадьбе - после пятой рюмки их легко сбить с этого курса! 
2. Кто держит бокал в левой руке - эти люди часто ходят налево, но не сегодня!
3. У кого полная стопка - эти люди больше всех рады за молодоженов, поэтому пьют по полной, главное, было бы что пить!
4.У кого немного в стопочке или половинка - эти люди малопьющие - сколько не пьют, все им мало! 
5.У кого "беленькое" в бокалах - эти люди скромные и застенчивые, когда выпьют, все время за стенку держатся!
6. У кого "красненькое" - вот эти люди - душа любой компании, пьют все подряд!
7. Кто держит бокал двумя, тремя пальчиками - это осторожные люди, они боятся, что вместо водки им налили минералки, поэтому часто сами себе бокалы наполняют.
8. А кто держит всей "пятерней" - эти люди обычно не пьют из мелкой посуды - чего мараться, пить, так пить... Но! Как бы вы сегодня не держали свой бокал и что бы в нём ни было бы налито, главное....все мы пьем за нашу прекрасную пару, за молодую семью!

Конкурсы

1.Конкурс с прищепками.

2.Конкурс с бутылками.
Ведущий расставляет на некотором расстоянии друг от друга пустые, устойчивые бутылки. Гостям завязывают глаза и предлагают, не глядя, пройти "змейкой" среди бутылок и не уронить, не задеть их. После того, как участники отправляются в путь, бутылки незаметно убираются. Продвижение "воришек" вперёд по совершенно свободной дорожке выглядит комично. А в награду за смех всех остальных гостей наполнить участникам похода по чарочке - для более ровной походки.
3.Конкурс с шариками-танцевать под музыку, когда шарик находится между грудью двух участников, между спинами и т д.
4.Свадебный паровозик
Бросание букета и подвязки. 
Эта западная традиция связана с тем, что невеста бросает свадебный букет незамужним подругам, а жених бросает подвязку невесты холостым друзьям. Существует примета, согласно которой, поймавшая букет девушка в скором времени выйдет замуж.

Кидание подвязки невесты женихом

Но кроме букета, у невесты есть еще один аксессуар, это подвязка. И я приглашаю жениха, аккуратно и бережно снять с ножки невесты подвязку. 
Я приглашаю всех неженатых мужчин попытать свое счастье. Сейчас жених бросит подвязку и тот кто ее словит, в ближайшее время жениться

 Холостые гости мужского пола, желающие (или не очень) в недалёком будущем жениться, собираются около невесты и жениха. Невеста, приподняв подол платья, ставит правую ногу на стул. Жених зубами, без помощи рук, должен стянуть подвязку с ноги невесты. Если это ему удается, он поворачивается к гостям-претендентам спиной и по счёту раз-два-три бросает им "счастливую" подвязку. Кто из гостей-мужчин её поймает, тому следующим и быть женихом. Вторая подвязка невесты, которую называют "сладкой" или "медовой" остается на память, она снимается гораздо позже, во время брачной ночи

Финал

Хочу, чтоб вы, ребята, знали:
Все то, что здесь сегодня было-
Мы веселились, танцевали,
Вам пожеланья говорили – 
Не ради пышного веселья,
Не ради красного словечка,
А чтоб, вне всякого сомненья,
Семьей вы оставались вечно!
Чтоб чувства вы свои ценили 
И чтоб гордились вы друг другом, 
Чтоб никогда вы не забыли,
Что вы - семья, что вы - супруги!
Спокойной ночи… не желаем,
Желаем вам любви и страсти,
Прекрасный вечер завершая,
Мы вам желаем только счастья!!!

И заканчивается свадебный вечер официальной речью молодожёнов, в которой они благодарят родителей, друзей и близких, что те оказали помощь в организации (проведении) свадьбы и пришли в этот знаменательный день поздравить новобрачных

----------

lelik1974 (30.09.2016), О-па-па (18.03.2021), Рина-Екатерина (28.03.2017)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Решила выставить свадебный сценарий, по которому моя подруга вела свадьбу моего сына. Материал я брала из интернета. До этого ни разу ничего не проводила, не знала такие прекрасные форумы как ин-ку, ВКМ-онлайн. Сейчас бы конечно, что-то изменила. Но, наверно, в момент свадьбы все правильно сошлось,были веселые активные гости.


nostalgia.

----------


## TSI

Вот ссылка на презентацию: http://www.fayloobmennik.net/4273721 
А вот такой была свадебная лотерея.

Свадебная шуточная  лотерея.
Дарим Вам зубную пасту, чтобы были Вы зубасты. ( Зубная паста)                             
  А Вас любовь большая ждет и поцелуи круглый год (Губки )                                   
Если будешь это средство по утрам ты принимать, 
То поверь, что через месяц будешь кости разгрызать. (Зубная щетка)                     
Портрет самого красивого человека. ( Зеркало)                                                              
Вот ваш выигрыш – тетрадь, было чтоб на чем писать. (Тетрадь)                               
Вроде вы трезвы сейчас, но если перепьете -
С ней в ботинок в трудный час точно попадете. (Ложка для обуви)                           
Вот вам шоколадка, чтоб жизнь была вам сладка (Шоколадка)                                    
Приз такой у нас один — вам достался вазелин. (Вазелин)                                           
Эта вещь необходима для любителей интима. (Свеча)                                                   
Гладить их совсем не надо всем советам вопреки 
Пусть же будут с вами рядом эти модные шнурки (Шнурки)                                    
Пригодится — дарим впрок, этот бритвенный станок. (Бритвенный станок)            
Hе болейте, будьте крепки, мы вручаем Вам таблетки. (Витамины)                           
Вечерами не скучай, ароматный пей ты чай. ( Чай)                                                      
Приз достался этот вам, чтобы грызть по вечерам. ( Орешки)                                    
В мире много разных слов, всех главней из них любовь
Уточняю всем гостям - греет нас любовь к деньгам. (Купюра)                               
Мелочь, а приятно. ( Горсть мелочи)                                                                              

Где хранить Вам Миллион? Видит Бог проблемы нет
Вам поможет этот скромный, этот чудненький пакет! (Пакет)                                   
Вот вам зажигалка, пользуйтесь, не жалко. (Коробок спичек).                                  
Хоть этот крем и несъедобный, но запах просто бесподобный.                                      (Крем для обуви)                                                                                                                
Чтоб записать, куда ушла получка, вам пригодится эта  ручка. (Ручка)                    
Отличное  многоразовое средство от насморка. (Прищепка)                                       
Коль страдаете от качки - Вам помогут эти жвачки -
Заклейте рот, сидите прямо – и повторяйте слово «мама». (Жвачки)                          
После рюмки закусить дело очень важное, вот Вам вместо рукава салфеточка бумажная. (Салфетки)                                                                                    
Чтоб сохранили Вы прическу, мы дарим Вам чудесную расческу.                             (Расческа)
Исполняет Ваш каприз долгожданный Ваш сервиз.
(Набор одноразовой посуды)                                                                                          
Товарищ, верь, надейся, жди – выигрыш твой предстоит впереди.
Если утром на работу Вы боитесь опоздать,
смажьте пятки этим кремом - будет трудно Вас догнать. (Крем для ног)                  
И не гайка, и не винтик – Это медицинский бинтик. (Бинт)
Ходить с прической будете красивой, пленяя всех густой, пушистой гривой. (Шампунь)
Этой книжки нет важней, только ты писатель в ней. (Записная книжка)                                                         
Получите, поспешите, вам – блокнот, стихи пишите. ( Блокнот)
Вам лучше всех, вы убедитесь. Для вас стакан – опохмелитесь. (Стакан)                 
Нет на свете лучше средства на вопрос не отвечать
Каждый знает это с детства - надо скотчем скотч связать. (Скотч)                      
Окончательно решили мы порадовать тебя:
Пива баночку купили, отдаем тебе любя. (Банка пива)                                              
Детям
С детства всем знакомый вкус – вам подарок чупа – чупс. (чупа – чупс)
Очередь дошла до вас –вам батончик свежий марс. (Батончик «Марс )
Даже лучше чем мобильник –вам магнит на холодильник (Магнит)
Плюнь - ка ты на все диеты, да почаще жуй конфеты. (Конфеты)
Чтоб повысить настроенье- ты отбрось подальше лень
Регулярно  ешь печенье, норма –ровно пачка в день. (Печенье)
Йогурт дело наживное, были б деньги чтоб купить
Но вам тратиться не стоит – мы вам можем подарить. (Йогурт)
Еще я делала свадебную газету на формате А3 в WORDе, а распечатывала на формате А1. И есть написанные тоже в WORDе свадебные плакаты. могу выставить, только не знаю как.

----------

маринатокарь (24.07.2016), Рина-Екатерина (24.04.2017)

----------


## Славина

> Материал я брала из интернета


Здесь тема для собственных наработок, то есть, лично ваших, а не взятых с нета.

----------


## TSI

Сейчас попробую выставить газету через файлообменник. Там где пустые места-были фотографии молодоженов.
http://www.fayloobmennik.net/4273925

----------

ипполитовна (04.06.2016), Сиренко (30.07.2017)

----------


## TSI

> Здесь тема для собственных наработок, то есть, лично ваших, а не взятых с нета.




Я только недавно на сайте, не во всем разобралась. Сильно не ругайте.

----------

Анна1308 (28.08.2019)

----------


## Славина

> Я только недавно на сайте, не во всем разобралась. Сильно не ругайте.


Мы не ругаем, мы направляем) Название темы само за себя говорит))) А сценарии проведения свадеб у нас в другом месте, но у вас туда скорее всего пока доступа нет.

Сценарии проведения свадеб http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131704

----------


## альбина74

А мне тоже очень понравился конкурс, что-то новенькое!!! Я имею в виду с фотоаппаратом)))

----------


## druzhik

Супер!

----------


## olesya 35

Привет всем! Так давно не была на любимом форуме.Вот забежала сюда, смотрю, новые люди появились.
А теперь, собственно, о что-то своем.
*"Поцелуи"* . Сначала поговорить с гостями о стаже семейной жизни молодых(4,5 часов), потом о самих гостях и о их семейном стаже. 
-А есть у нас на празднике пара, которая 1 год вместе? и т.д. Потом пригласить 5-6 семейных пар выйти. Похвалить , конечно же их.
- Сегодня на вас, дорогие, возложена ответственная миссия. Вы видели как целуются наши молодожены? А вот они еще не знают как нужно целоваться через год, 5, 15, 25 после свадьбы. Просветите их друзья. И так, мастер класс от пары , которая вместе год. 
И они выходят на центр и целуються. Проходит замечательно,  А пары такое выдают!

----------

Рина-Екатерина (24.04.2017)

----------


## альбина74

Олеся, прикольно, забрала в копилку))

----------


## светка)))

я вообще "зелень" в вашей компании (работаю с мая этого года),поэтому все, что вижу здесь читаю запоем. я уже прям вижу этот конкурс "машина моей мечты", мне кажется он должен идти на ура! классная идейка!!!!

----------


## светка)))

идея интересная, но для меня хлеб- это святое, поэтому может вместо него выдумать что-то другое?

----------


## *Счастливчик*

> я вообще "зелень" в вашей компании (работаю с мая этого года),поэтому все, что вижу здесь читаю запоем. я уже прям вижу этот конкурс "машина моей мечты", мне кажется он должен идти на ура! классная идейка!!!!


Ух ты)) совсем недавно)

----------


## Бобровская Ирина

не могу скачать нарезки :Blush2:

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> не могу скачать нарезки


Ира! Какие нарезки??? Всегда надо сделать ссылку. Выделяешь пост или кусочек сообщения, нажимаешь цитировать, появится окошко, там и пишешь!
А так не понять, что не скачивается и где???
В принципе, наверное, устарели ссылки.
В таком случае лучше обратиться к автору или просить у форумчан помощи, может у кого-то этот материал есть и он любезно согласится тебе помочь!

----------


## боевая

> Здравствуйте!Я Настя)Хотим устроить подруге сюрприз,день рождения в стиле стиляг..Подскажите,где можно найти пригласительные-шаблоны и конкурсы какие-нибудь.Спасибо!


Здравствуйте дорогие коллеги. Я тоже готовила вечеринку в стиле " Стиляг" . Может кому-нибудь пригодится. Пока все гости собирались надо было написать ответ на пароль, текст которого я оформила в виде плаката " Дядя Ёося здесь работает? В течении вечера зачитывали ответы и определяли лучший. Весело прошёл флешмоб  на Игро-танец "Божья коровка". В виде западной запрещёнки приходил иностранный гость с поздравлениями. Ну  и конечно же поздравления  в стиляжном стиле ( заранее готовила карточки со словами ( желательно сложными), а гости по ним составляли поздравления. Потом расшифровывали, получилась весело)

----------


## боевая

Простите,но меня тоже напрягает участие в этом конкурсе хлеба. Задумка интересная, но может вместо хлеба использовать заготовку :Blush2:

----------


## боевая

Тоже хочу поделиться несколькими вариантами сбора денег на первенца. Так как у нас гости часто повторяются, приходится изобретать новое. 1 вариант классический: ползунки двух цветов. 2 вариант: беру один детский горшок и собираем деньги в него. Гости возмущаются, успокаиваю, что сейчас разберёмся. Когда деньги собраны говорю о том, что мужчины и женщины в нашей стране равны и мы уравняем шансы детишек. Свидетели не глядя достают купюры и подсчитывают результаты. В это время разогреваем публику ,что надо отстоять свой выбор и добавить деньги на мальчика либо на девочку. Как то мы собрали дополнительно 10 000 рублей. Вариант выкачивания денег из гостей обязательно обговариваю с заказчиком. 3 вариант : сделала из большого картона две матрёшки с большими карманами и прорезями для рук, выпускаю по песню Кристины "бровки домиком... 4 вариант : две шкатулки. Объясняю, что впереди нас ждёт увлекательное гадание. В каждой шкатулке лежит записка "девочка" или " мальчик" . Но даже я не помню в какую я положила какую записку. Гости сами выбирают в какую шкатулку положить. Затем подсчитываем и достаём записку, на которой указано, кто первенец. Этот вариант мне нравиться больше всего. Буду рада если кому нибудь пригодится.

----------

iulcha (05.06.2016), Motilek (17.01.2017), Аллник (11.11.2017), ипполитовна (04.06.2016)

----------


## Donskova-t

*боевая*,  Оль, спасибо. Со шкатулками понравилась затея (утащила в копилочку). 
к вашему списку добавлю еще один.... 
свидетели за денежки продают нарезанные одинаковой длины атласные ленточки (голубого и розового цвета), после торгов, все кто получил  ленточки собираются в команду ПО ЦВЕТУ  и связывают свою "веревку", какого цвета веревочка длиннее, тот и победил, что называется. А ленты эти молодым отдаем со словами, что в старину ленты с завязанными узелками приносили удачу, пусть удача не покидает вас... и т.д.

----------

Motilek (17.01.2017), Аллник (11.11.2017), Зосик (08.05.2017), Инесса Мур (14.05.2016), Манилка (11.12.2016), маринатокарь (24.07.2016)

----------


## Славина

> свидетели за денежки продают нарезанные одинаковой длины атласные ленточки (голубого и розового цвета), после торгов, все кто получил ленточки собираются в команду ПО ЦВЕТУ и связывают свою "веревку", какого цвета веревочка длиннее, тот и победил, что называется. А ленты эти молодым отдаем со словами, что в старину ленты с завязанными узелками приносили удачу, пусть удача не покидает вас... и т.д.


Класс, *Тань*!!))) :Ok:  Взяла себе на заметочку.

----------


## боевая

Простите :Smile3:  может я не совсем там где надо пишу :Blush2:  Друзья. поделитесь идеями для юбилея 30 лет в синем цвете. юбилярша пожелала быть в синем платье и желает вечеринку в синем цвете. При этом предлагает начать с флешмоба. Заказ на январь, а у меня же мозги плавяться :Blink:

----------


## Натик22

*боевая*, 
Да, со шкатулками классный вариант, тоже беру на заметку,а у меня в последнее время собирают деньги на мальчика и девочку свидетели, переодетые в аистов, сначала они приносят пупсиков: мальчика и девочку и молодожены малышей одевают и пеленают в конвертики  на скорость , проверяем готовы ли молодожены стать родителями, после чего я вручаю аистам колясочки ручной работы, классные такие, и они  собирают в них денежку.

----------


## nyurka

> идея интересная, но для меня хлеб- это святое, поэтому может вместо него выдумать что-то другое?


Светлана, если придумаете вариант без хлеба, буду благодарна))))

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*nyurka*, Уж несколько страниц отведено этому конкурсы(пережитку прошлого)Моё мнение этот момент с...типа конкурсом на сообразительность в топку!!!Ну уж если очень сильно хочется то можно сделать как в "что,где,когда"с предметами..типа на разносе булочка хлеба,солёный огурец и ....(что там ещё есть на фото,я уже забыла :Meeting: а возвращаться на зад....в 80-е не хочется) аааа  рюмочка водки  и фотокамера. ЧТО общего между этой едой и предметом? или КАК правильно объединить используя эти продукты и предмет?(я думаю здесь будет много смешных предложений?Можно ещё три подсказки,если очень сильно хочется. Я вообще не очень люблю такие моменты где на праздниках практикуется..типа ведущая такая умная! такая остроумная!!а вы все тут...ну вы меня поняли :Girl Blum2: не красиво это (имхо)

----------


## VERu

> *боевая*,  
> свидетели за денежки продают нарезанные одинаковой длины атласные ленточки .



 спасибо за идею. опробую, отпишусь как прошло.

----------


## Дуэт ЮЛиАНА

Гадание на мальчика и девочку, сначала провожу как и все в ползунки собираю денежки на мальчика и девочку.....потом подсчитываем деньги, объявляем результат)))) все кричат ура!!!! победила девочка или мальчик!!!!
 а я говорю стоп стоп!!!! это так решили ВЫ, это вам так хочется,  чтобы первенцем был мальчик(девочка) А я сейчас предлагаю молодоженам самим решить, кого они подарят первым на радость всем вам ........ и здесь интрига, т.к я держу в руке два красивых пакета(в одном статуэтка малыша в голубом, в другом малышки в розовом) и молодые посоветовавшись выбирают тот или иной пакет и тем самым определяют первенца. и под аплодисменты молодых я вынимаю статуэтку.......(можно маленькие куклы положить) интрига и интерес гостей вам обеспечены!!!! :Victory: 
Особенно когда гадание гостей и молодоженов совпадает!!!

----------


## ksuhakuti

доброго время ,у меня был случй на юбилее женщины ,когда все подарки были подарены ,я обратила внимание что все подарки были в конвертах ))) от в от конкурса остались шары длинные ,во время муз паузы я накачала десяток шаров.Подводку такую подвела ,что мы живем в хорошее время, когда все можно купить ,были бы деньги ,вот деньги есть у именнинницы ,а вот я предлогаю включить фантазию и сотворить своими руками из этих шаров тот подарок, какой бы они хотели чтоб на подаренные деньги купила юбилярша ,все с большим интузиазмом стали крутить кто то кольцо ,кто то теплицу на дачу смастерил ,и потом дарили и рассказывали ,было занятно и она была счастлива принимать и слушать пожелания ,вот так получилось два блока подарков . Не знаю почему в голове такая импровизация созрела ,а может просто когда то видела и вспомнила ,так что если повторила чье то ,зарание извиняюсь )

----------


## Ольчик Умница

> свидетели за денежки продают нарезанные одинаковой длины атласные ленточки (голубого и розового цвета),


а мы продаем сразу голубую за мальчика, розовую - за девочку. Потом связываем и смотрим, какая длиннее. Вся фишка в том, что продаем за фиксированную плату, например за 5 или 10 рублей ОДНОЙ МОНЕТОЙ. А т.к. гости практически никогда на свадьбу с собой мелочь не носят, предлагаем выкупить у нас эти монетки (они приготовлены заранее) тоже за фиксированную плату в 50-100 рублей. 
По связанным ленточкам гадаем кто родится, а вырученные деньги - на памперсы. 
Проходит очень живенько и по деньгам ненапряжно.

----------

begoniya (02.03.2019), Аллник (11.11.2017), Зосик (08.05.2017)

----------


## Свет-ланка

> две шкатулки. Объясняю, что впереди нас ждёт увлекательное гадание. В каждой шкатулке лежит записка "девочка" или " мальчик" . Но даже я не помню в какую я положила какую записку. Гости сами выбирают в какую шкатулку положить. Затем подсчитываем и достаём записку, на которой указано, кто первенец. Этот вариант мне нравиться больше всего


Оригинально! Не видела и не слышала ! Надо обязательно попробовать

----------


## Свет-ланка

> а мы продаем сразу голубую за мальчика, розовую - за девочку. Потом связываем и смотрим, какая длиннее. Вся фишка в том, что продаем за фиксированную плату, например за 5 или 10 рублей ОДНОЙ МОНЕТОЙ. А т.к. гости практически никогда на свадьбу с собой мелочь не носят, предлагаем выкупить у нас эти монетки (они приготовлены заранее) тоже за фиксированную плату в 50-100 рублей.
> По связанным ленточкам гадаем кто родится, а вырученные деньги - на памперсы.
> Проходит очень живенько и по деньгам ненапряжно.


 а я делаю не фиксированную плату, и ленту на нарезаю, отрезают сами молодые, как хотят. Тоже интересно. Они  не знают в чем подвох, ведь я говорю:"кто быстрее". А потом подсчитываем денежки. Попробуйте и такой вариант

----------


## angel18

> Привет всем! Так давно не была на любимом форуме.Вот забежала сюда, смотрю, новые люди появились.
> А теперь, собственно, о что-то своем.
> *"Поцелуи"* . Сначала поговорить с гостями о стаже семейной жизни молодых(4,5 часов), потом о самих гостях и о их семейном стаже. 
> -А есть у нас на празднике пара, которая 1 год вместе? и т.д. Потом пригласить 5-6 семейных пар выйти. Похвалить , конечно же их.
> - Сегодня на вас, дорогие, возложена ответственная миссия. Вы видели как целуются наши молодожены? А вот они еще не знают как нужно целоваться через год, 5, 15, 25 после свадьбы. Просветите их друзья. И так, мастер класс от пары , которая вместе год. 
> И они выходят на центр и целуються. Проходит замечательно,  А пары такое выдают!



Алесь, я эту игру еще в 2000 г проводила. Игра на любителя и на очень тесную компанию.  Не всегда выходят пары со стажем , да и вообще пары частенько стесняются при всех целоваться. ПОэтому у меня это трансформировалось в игру на дарах. Когда родителям кричат "пресно". Я комментирую: "Дорогие родители, покажите как нужно целоваться спустя 25 лет семейной жизни"

----------


## optimistka17

Однажды у меня появилось желание систематизировать все то, что пробовала проводить, читала, слышала в отношении гадания на Мальчика- девочку
А чтоб не потерять,- разместила у себя на сайте.
Приглашаю ознакомиться
http://chudo-prazdnik.dp.ua/articles/new-link-02165049/

----------

iulcha (05.06.2016), Елена04 (21.07.2016), маринатокарь (24.07.2016), мотрий Инна (05.06.2017)

----------


## maschuka

Новогодний оракул. 
Идея из сценария "Снегурочка ХХ" (автора, к сожалению, незнаю)

Вопросы-заготовки раздаются гостям, а ответ оракула звучит в виде нарезки.
Вопросы:
1. Что я через сорок лет буду кушать на обед? 

2. О, начальник, ты могуч,
Ты гоняешь стаи туч,
Заставляешь и в субботу
Выходить нас на работу.
Аль откажешь мне в ответе?
Не видал ли где на свете
Ты зарплаты годовой?
Я ищу ее...

3. У меня такой вопрос:
Существует Дед Мороз?

4. Что там будет в жизни личной?
Я надеюсь все отлично?

5. Что мне делать как мне быть
Хочу машину прикупить...

6. Очень хочется узнать, где я буду отдыхать?

А нарезки я не могу вложить, т.к. не могу прикреплять вложения.

----------

Елена04 (21.07.2016), ЕленаФл (26.05.2019)

----------


## СветланаВеселова

...всем привет!!!)))) ну, раз сюда можно, то и пусть))))
http://forums.vkmonline.com/showthre...=1#post1568575

...этот вариант для самочтива... кому, как удобно...
http://forums.vkmonline.com/showthre...=1#post1566588

----------

маринатокарь (24.07.2016)

----------


## Ольгия

> этот вариант для самочтива... кому, как удобно.


Светлана, спасибо, интересный вариант. Но вот беда, я, например, на ВКМ не зарегистрирована, поэтому ссылки мне не доступны. Зарегистрироваться лишь для того, чтобы иметь к ним доступ, считаю НЕ ЕСТЬ ХОРОШО, не хочется быть просто геологом, а полноценно общаться сразу на двух форумах у меня не хватит времени.
Как быть нам, султанАм?
Ясность тут нужна!

----------


## Ольчик Умница

> А нарезки я не могу вложить, т.к. не могу прикреплять вложения.


Проще всего нарезки заархивировать, и залить на яндекс или облако, скопировать ссылку в сообщение и ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО НАЖАТЬ ПРОБЕЛ (чтобы ссылка стала рабочей)

----------


## СветланаВеселова

> Светлана, спасибо, интересный вариант. Но вот беда, я, например, на ВКМ не зарегистрирована, поэтому ссылки мне не доступны. Зарегистрироваться лишь для того, чтобы иметь к ним доступ, считаю НЕ ЕСТЬ ХОРОШО, не хочется быть просто геологом, а полноценно общаться сразу на двух форумах у меня не хватит времени.
> Как быть нам, султанАм?
> Ясность тут нужна!


https://disk.yandex.ru/client/disk
...Оля, это однотрековый вариант... открывается?))...
а ссылку на нарезки, сделаю... чуть позже - их надо пересматривать - завалов много,
т.е. из колонок сплошной рёв и гудение)))... может кое-какие заменю...

----------

begoniya (02.03.2019)

----------


## Ольгия

нет, не открывается



> ссылку на нарезки, сделаю... чуть позже


будем ждать

----------


## СветланаВеселова

https://yadi.sk/d/zsL3bt3bdsNc9
???.. а так?))))
чесслово, с диском и архивом не работала... пытаюсь тока)))

----------


## Ольгия

> а так?))))


тоже нет. Светлана, там справа есть значок ВКЛ, нажимаете, появится ссылка

----------


## Donskova-t

*Ольгия*, Оль, я могу помочь? я для себя скачала. 
С разрешения Светланы могу выложить. Светлан, что скажете?

----------


## СветланаВеселова

> *Ольгия*, Оль, я могу помочь? я для себя скачала. 
> С разрешения Светланы могу выложить. Светлан, что скажете?


ОК)))

----------


## СветланаВеселова

https://disk.yandex.ru/client/disk
...моя попытка номер пять...
уже психоз подступает)))))
https://disk.yandex.ru/client/disk 
а эта песенка с юбилея нашего ДДТ слушается?))
если не работает, то пока засорять тему не буду)))

----------


## СветланаВеселова

http://vk.com/video71984760_170836938
...01.12.2014г наш ДДТ отметил 65 лет!!!))))
отчётный концерт открывали этим выступлением
участники и руководитель вокальной студии)))
...любительская съёмка... проф. ещё не смонтирована,.. как всегда)))))
горДЮсь, что моя младшая дочь занимается там же -
в "кузнице юных талантов"))) ну, скобари-то знакомы
 с нашими вокалистами по конкурсам)))))
...а я вела банкет уже после)))))
???или здесь нельзя такую инфу кидать??? 
только рабочий материал??? тады, извиняюсь!!!))))

----------


## Ольчик Умница

Светик, да, действительно не как на ВКМ, но тоже очень-очень просто, ты привыкнешь. Смотри: [IMG]http://*********su/4713280m.jpg[/IMG] для примера загрузила частушки
А дальше скопированноую ссылку вставляешь в сообщение, НАЖИМАЕШЬ ПРОБЕЛ и урЯЯЯЯ!!!!

----------


## СветланаВеселова

))))))))спасибо)))))))))))

----------


## Donskova-t

сказка "Золотой Петушок" от *СветланаВеселова*
треки по отдельности, целиком муз.файл и текстовый документ
*здесь*

----------

vnp (14.02.2018), Елена04 (20.07.2016), Рина-Екатерина (28.03.2017), Сиренко (30.07.2017), танячур (10.08.2017)

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> 01.12.2014г наш ДДТ отметил 65 лет!!!))))
> отчётный концерт открывали этим выступлением
> участники и руководитель вокальной студии)))


ООооо! Какие люди!!! Поздравляю тебя, Света, с вступлением в наши ряды!!!

----------


## ИРИНОЧКА37

Дорогие форумчане,эта презентация- КЛАСС!Я проводила её на вечере встречи в 2014(не знаю где её нашла,может быть на ВКМ.)Выступление нашего класса понравилось всем: и учителям ,и выпускникам,и конечно нашему классу(хотя многие не хотели выходить на сцену.)Эта презентация-яркое,живое,очень интересное творение!Большое спасибо за его создание!

----------


## MarinaPotkina

Ир, а о какой презентации идёт речь?????

----------


## ИРИНОЧКА37

Презентация на первой странице от Ириши Окрылённой:



> Презентация для вечера встречи выпускников.


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138379 пост 1

----------


## Леночка Фролова

Надеюсь, что правильно попала в тему, где можно поделиться конкурсом. Делала его сама. Не судите строго.

 Буквально перед новым годом приобрела надувной костюм медсестры, а что с ним делать не знала, и вот мне в голову пришла идея сделать нарезки из музыки про болезни, ну например болела, тобою я болела, или плевать если я заболею, я сам себе поставить банки сумею и т.д. 

Т.е. я говорила, что кому то в зале видимо стало плохо и вызвали неотложку, вот только кому неизвестно, нужно срочно выяснить, медсестра выходила под песню "Медсестричка", затем подходила к гостям в зависимости был это мужчина или женщина диджей включал определенные нарезки, к последнему медсестра подходила к мужчине, которому мы включали нарезку "хочу танцевать", ну что ж лечить так лечить, пациенту отказывать нельзя мужчина тнцует с медсестрой, а далее она предлагает всем лекарство. 

Ну как то сумбурно получилось. 

Вот ссылка на муз. нарезки. Их там много, все мы не включаем, просто делала про запас.
 Делала и на новый год и на свадьбе - прошло очень весело.
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/c6a15d5...82%D1%80%D0%B0

----------

demo4ca (27.03.2017), наталья севрюкова (11.02.2020), Рина-Екатерина (28.03.2017)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/c6a15d5...82%D1%80%D0%B0


Леночка,спасибки за мед. шляпу!!!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Вот ссылка на муз. нарезки. Их там много, все мы не включаем, просто делала про запас.
>  Делала и на новый год и на свадьбе - прошло очень весело.
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/c6a15d5...82%D1%80%D0%B0


Лена, хорошие нарезки к Дню медика. Только вот провокационный танец с медсестричкой под STOP я бы заменил на нечто менее эротичное. Мало ли подвыпивших любителей медсестричек с влажными фантазиями?!  :Grin:

----------


## Леночка Фролова

> Только вот провокационный танец с медсестричкой под STOP я бы заменил на нечто менее эротичное. Мало ли подвыпивших любителей медсестричек с влажными фантазиями?!


Николай, спасибо за подсказку, обязательно подкорректирую.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Николай, спасибо за подсказку, обязательно подкорректирую.


Лена, собственно говоря, не за что! Это мое личное видение ситуации и профессиональный опыт. Сколько уже было случаев, когда некоторые клиенты вели себя неадекватно в подобных пикантных ситуациях... Так что, лучше все предусмотреть.  :Smile3:

----------


## ИРИНОЧКА37

Леночка,спасибо за нарезки,пригодятся.А я костюм мед.сестры(обычный,не надувной),использую на юбилеях.Мед.сестричка подходит к юбиляру и проводит мед.осмотр:головы,глаз,ушей,сердца и т.д. под соответствующие нарезки.Если смогу загрузить-обязательно поделюсь.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Это мое личное видение ситуации и профессиональный опыт. Сколько уже было случаев, когда некоторые клиенты вели себя неадекватно в подобных пикантных ситуациях... Так что, лучше все предусмотреть.


Да и это так! От себя добавлю- НЕ провоцировать!!! :Nono: а они уже сами..такого навытворяют!! :Taunt:

----------


## Леночка Фролова

> Леночка,спасибо за нарезки,пригодятся.А я костюм мед.сестры(обычный,не надувной),использую на юбилеях.Мед.сестричка подходит к юбиляру и проводит мед.осмотр:головы,глаз,ушей,сердца и т.д. под соответствующие нарезки.Если смогу загрузить-обязательно поделюсь.


Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста нарезками.

----------


## купер

Здравствуйте! По случаю прикупила 8 зонтиков на голову и ободки - вот думаю, как бы их использовать? В голове только танец мужчины -женщины.

----------


## Ольгаптаха

Девочки, поделюсь и я собственной наработкой, правда я её уже выставляла в теме 9 мая, очень много различных сценариев концертов, митингов, а у меня Игровая программа "Дорожкой фронтовой" идет хоть для школьников, хоть для пенсионеров и даже для кадетов-выпускников, кое что беру, а вообще провожу для отдыхающих санатория, можно на улице, держите https://disk.yandex.ru/client/disk

----------


## волгалана

> Девочки, поделюсь и я собственной наработкой, правда я её уже выставляла в теме 9 мая, очень много различных сценариев концертов, митингов, а у меня Игровая программа "Дорожкой фронтовой" идет хоть для школьников, хоть для пенсионеров и даже для кадетов-выпускников, кое что беру, а вообще провожу для отдыхающих санатория, можно на улице, держите https://disk.yandex.ru/client/disk


Здравствуйте! Ссылка не правильная, к сожалению...

----------


## Аночка

> Надеюсь, что правильно попала в тему, где можно поделиться конкурсом. Делала его сама. Не судите строго.
> 
>  Буквально перед новым годом приобрела надувной костюм медсестры, а что с ним делать не знала, и вот мне в голову пришла идея сделать нарезки из музыки про болезни, ну например болела, тобою я болела, или плевать если я заболею, я сам себе поставить банки сумею и т.д. 
> 
> Т.е. я говорила, что кому то в зале видимо стало плохо и вызвали неотложку, вот только кому неизвестно, нужно срочно выяснить, медсестра выходила под песню "Медсестричка", затем подходила к гостям в зависимости был это мужчина или женщина диджей включал определенные нарезки, к последнему медсестра подходила к мужчине, которому мы включали нарезку "хочу танцевать", ну что ж лечить так лечить, пациенту отказывать нельзя мужчина тнцует с медсестрой, а далее она предлагает всем лекарство. 
> 
> Ну как то сумбурно получилось. 
> 
> Вот ссылка на муз. нарезки. Их там много, все мы не включаем, просто делала про запас.
> ...


                           ВРАЧЕБНАЯ ДИАГНОСТИКА               

ВРАЧ: МЫ КОНСИЛИУМ ВРАЧЕЙ, ПРИБЫЛИ НА ЮБИЛЕЙ,
              ОСМОТРЕЛИ ЮБИЛЯРА - НА ПРЕДМЕТ ИЗЪЯНА

МЕДСЕСТРА:  УХО, ГОРЛО, НОС, ПЕЧЁНКУ,
                            СЕРДЦЕ, ПОЧКИ, СЕЛЕЗЁНКУ
                            ГЛАЗ, КИШЕЧНИК И МОЗГИ,
                            ВЗЯВ АНАЛИЗЫ, МАЗКИ,
                            ИЗМЕРИВ РОСТ, ДЛИНУ НОГИ,
                            ОБЪЁМ И МОЩЬ ЕЁ ГРУДИ,
                            СНЯВ ИЗВИЛИН ГЛУБИНУ,
                             И КИШЕЧНИКА ДЛИНУ
                             ШИРИНУ ОТВЕРСТИЙ ВСЕХ,
                             ПРОСЧИТАВ ОБМЕН ВЕЩЕСТВ
                             ВЫВОД СДЕЛАЛИ ТАКОВ:
ВМЕСТЕ:   ЮБИЛЯР ВПОЛНЕ ЗДОРОВ

ВРАЧ:
ГОВОРИТ КАРДИОГРАММА-СЕРДЦЕ БЪЁТСЯ БЕЗ  ИЗЬЯНА,     ПО АНАЛИЗУ КРОВИ- ГОДНА К ПЛАМЕННОЙ ЛЮБВИ,
И КАК СТЁКЛЫШКО МОЧА, В ГОЛОВУ НЕ БЪЁТ ПОКА.

МЕДСЕСТРА: В НОРМЕ МОЗГ, ПИЩЕВАРЕНЬЕ
                           НЕ ШАЛИТ СОВСЕМ ДАВЛЕНЬЕ
                           И ФИЗИЧЕСКИ РАБОТАТЬ
                           МОЖЕТ ДО СЕДЬМОГО ПОТА
                          СПОРТОМ МОЖЕТ ЗАНИМАТЬСЯ,
                          БЕГАТЬ , ПРЫГАТЬ С ГОР КАТАТЬСЯ,
                          ЗИМОЙ В ПРОРУБИ КУПАТЬСЯ
                          МЫ ВЫНОСИМ ЗАКЛЮЧЕНЬЕ:
ВМЕСТЕ: НЕ НУЖДАЕТСЯ В ЛЕЧЕНЬЕ

 ВРАЧ:
РАЗЬВЕ ТОЛЬКО ОТДОХНУТЬ, МОЖНО НА МОРЕ МАХНУТЬ            НА КАНАРЫ, НА БОГАМЫ   С РАЗВЛЕКАТЕЛЬНОЙ  
                                                                                 ПРОГРАММОЙ
ИЛЬ  В ЕГИПЕТ НА ПЕСКИ, ИЛЬ НА ГРЯДКИ ПОД КУСТЫ


МЕДСЕСТРА: ЧТОБЫ ДАЛЬШЕ НЕ ХАНДРИТЬ ,
                            ЧТОБЫ ЛЕТ ДО СТА ПРОЖИТЬ,
                            ОБОЙТИСЬ ЧТОБ БЕЗ БОЛЬНИЦЫ, 
                            МЫ НАУЧИМ КАК ЛЕЧИТЬСЯ        

ВРАЧ:  ЕСЛИ СУХО СТАЛО В ГЛОТКЕ- 
              НАДО ВЫПИТЬ РЮМКУ ВОДКИ

МЕДСЕСТРА: ЕСЛИ К ВАМ ХАНДРА ПРИШЛА
                            ВЫПЕЙТЕ СТАКАН ВИНА

ВРАЧ:  ПОВЕРНУЛ БАШКУ НЕЛОВКО
              ВЫПИВАЙ СТАКАН ПЕРЦОВКИ 

МЕДСЕСТРА: ЕСЛИ ПРИСТУП ГЕММОРОЯ
                   ПЕЙТЕ ВСЁ, НО ТОЛЬКО СТОЯ

ВРАЧ: А  ЗУБРОВКА-ТА ОТ СГЛАЗУ,
              КАК РУКОЙ СНИМАЕТ СРАЗУ

МЕДСЕСТРА: ОТ БОЛЕЗНИ, СКАЖЕМ, УХА
                            ПОМОГАЕТ БОРМОТУХА

ВРАЧ:  ЧТОБ ПРОСТУДУ ПОБЕДИТЬ,
               ВЕРМУТ ЧАЩЕ НАДО ПИТЬ

МЕДСЕСТРА: А ДРУГАЯ КОЛЬ ПРИЧИНА,
                            ПОТРЕБЛЯЙ СУХИЕ ВИНА

ВРАЧ: ЧТОБЫ ЖИТЬ И НЕ ТУЖИТЬ,     
             ЧТОБ ВСЕГДА ЗДОРОВОЙ БЫТЬ,
             МЫ РЕЦЕПТ ТАКОЙ ДАЁМ

ВМЕСТЕ:   ЗА ЗДОРОВЬЕ СТОЯ ПЬЁМ  !

----------

догадина (14.12.2015), Елена Мунгалова (18.05.2017), лариса61 (05.06.2017), Рина-Екатерина (28.03.2017)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> ВРАЧЕБНАЯ ДИАГНОСТИКА 
> 
> ВРАЧ: МЫ КОНСИЛИУМ ВРАЧЕЙ, ПРИБЫЛИ НА ЮБИЛЕЙ,
> ОСМОТРЕЛИ ЮБИЛЯРА - НА ПРЕДМЕТ ИЗЪЯНА


 *СВЕРШИЛОСЬ!!! наконец то я воочию вижу великого А В Т О Р А этой  сценки!!! Алилуя!!!!*

----------


## волгалана

Идея праздника для детей к 8 марта. Я руководитель территориального общественного самоуправления (ТОС). При ТОСе работают кружки, в том числе группы раннего развития ребенка, где мы и проводим много календарных праздников. Сценарии пишем к каждому празднику совместно с руководителем групп, поэтому авторство общее наше.
В 2013-м году за основу взяли наш мультик русский про Простоквашино, и стали хозяйничать ))

[IMG]http://*********su/5189987m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/5237090m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/5242210m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/5229922m.jpg[/IMG]

Больше фотографий с комментариями по ссылке http://volgalana.livejournal.com/90050.html

----------


## волгалана

И еще одна идея праздника, на этот раз 1 апреля - День юмора и смеха!

[IMG]http://*********su/5239974m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/5233830m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/5220518m.jpg[/IMG]

К сожалению, тех сценариев не сохранилось, на скорую руку делали, но какие конкурсы были и что за реквизит видно по фотографиям ))
Более подробно в моем блоге http://volgalana.livejournal.com/91110.html 
Музыку использовали из мультика про Карлсона и просто веселую, ритмичную.

----------


## olga2505

Первый раз проводила утренник у своей дочери))))

Праздник для мам в средней группе (4-5 лет)  

В гостях у Федоры
 под музыку входят дети.... 

Ведущий: Что за праздник мы с тобой 
Первым встретили весной?
Спросим наших мы ребят
И они ответят нам:
Все: ЭТО ПРАЗДНИК НАШИХ МАМ! 

Ведущая. Ребята, посмотрите, как украшен наш зал. (Все рассматривают зал). Сколько гостей в нашем зале! Это ваши мамы и бабушки. Сегодня мы отмечаем первый весенний праздник – Восьмое марта. В этот день поздравляют женщин, им дарят цветы, подарки, посвящают стихи и песни.

Ведущая. Мы сегодня нарядились,
Будем петь и танцевать.
Будем вместе веселиться
Нашу маму поздравлять.
Пусть звучат сегодня в зале,
Песни музыка и смех,
Мы на праздник мам позвали,
Все. Наши мамы лучше всех! 



Станцевать для мам мы рады,
Весело и с огоньком.
А в награду лишь нам надо,
Чтоб вы похлопали потом.*

Танец «Ладошка»
ВЕД.А сейчас мы отдохнём и на стульчики пойдём…
(Все садятся.)
ВЕД.Хотите, я раскрою вам секрет?
Чтобы мама всегда была молодой и красивой, нужно беречь её, помогать ей во всём!
А вы, ребята, помогаете маме дома? Сейчас узнаем! (Говорит мамам.):
Встанет утром он постели: «Вы куда рубашку дели?
Где ботинки? Где носок?»
Есть у вас такой сынок?
ВЕД.Сам кроватку застелил и цветочки сам полил,
Маме стол накрыть помог…
Есть у вас такой сынок?
ВЕД.Все игрушки раскидала и кричит:
«Ой, я устала!
Прибираться не могу, я вам завтра помогу!»
Есть у вас такая горе-помощница?
ВЕД.А другая дочка – чудо! Перемыла всю посуду,
Накормила Мурку-кошку,хоть сама-то ещё крошка,
Трудится,старается…
А вам такая нравится?
Да, ваши ребятишки – замечательные помощники: ловкие,умелые, заботливые! Вот и сейчас им на месте не сидится, спешат помочь вам,
дорогие мамы!

 НЕОЖИДАННО через зал проносится посуда, на леску прикрепляем детскую пластиковую посудку...  за посудой бежит Федора.
Федора :Куд -куда-куд-куда....эй, посуда ты куда? 
все убежали....Ведущий делает вид что ничего не понимает....и спрашивает у детей не знают ли они что это было и кто это был????

Федора возвращается 

Федора: дети...вы откуда? Вы не видели посуду??? Дети отвечают.. А я бабушка Федора. У меня большое горе. Убежала от меня посуда, а мне без неё худо. Вы случайно не знаете, что мне нужно сделать, чтобы она воротилась домой?. 
Дети отвечаю, что посуду нужно помыть....вещи прибрать...Федора (идет еле-еле, зевает) .

Я посуду бы помыла,

Только ручек не поднять.

Я бы щей себе сварила,

Только хочется поспать.

Крошек много на столе,

(хватается за живот) Что-то очень плохо мне!

(Берется за голову.)

Ой, болит голова!

Да, наверно, я больна!

(Ложится на лавку, укрывается одеялом.) 

Ведущая обращается к детям... может поможем...она ведь бабушка ...женщина значит это и её праздник..... будим Федору и помогаем...."конкурсами" 

1. "Прибираем у Федоры" (в куче посуда..одежда..продукты...муз. инструменты....разбираем все по специальным ящичкам- коробочкам. Потом для каждого конкурса берем содержимое этих коробчек как реквизит)

2. "Повесить одежду на веревки" (платки трех цветов, нужно развесить все платки по цвету: красные на одну веревку, зеленые на другую и т.д ) 

3. Сварить  компот для Федоры. Высыпаем на стол все «продукты». Из всего нужно выбрать только фрукты и ягоды и положить в кастрюлю.

4"Клубочки" .У Федоры живут ...коты. Федора вязала руковички...по одной в каждой паре связала, а потом коты все клубочки перепутали. На стульях прикреплены образцы «связанных» руковичек. Необходимо все клубочки смотать и  распределить по цвету между руковичками, тогда Федора сможет связать пару.

5. "Подбери пару" . Федора в одном носке...так как не смогла найти пару. Детям выдаются носочки, руковички, перчатки. Объясняем, что у этих вещей всегда должна быть пара. Задача ребят найти пару для своей вещи.

6. Мы в оркестре сыграем своем. Вы наверно, не знали о нем!
Любим музыку слушать мы сами, а сегодня пусть слушают мамы.
"Оркестр для мамочки" (брала здесь на форуме)

7. Игра с Федорой и мамами "Платочки". Платочки на веревке высохли. С ними можно поиграть. 

8. Сюрприз от мальчиков для мам и девочек "ТОРТ". Идею брала на форуме.Очень хорошо прошел. Даже родители ОЧЕНЬ удивились)


Мам дорогих в этот день поздравляем.
Подарки чудесные мы им вручаем?
Примите подарки от ваших ребят
Их сделал наш дружный, веселый детсад!

С праздником светлым, с праздником ясным,
С праздником нежным, чудесным, прекрасным!
С праздником ласки, любви и вниманья,
С праздником женского очарованья!
 в это время как бы...уже прибрали, постирали, сварили, потанцевали Федоре так все понравилось....она пошла умываться..наряжаться... к празднику.... 

Еще раз поздравляю всех с весенним праздником и желаю вам всего самого прекрасного!
Приглашаю мам и гостей на чаепитие в группу!

----------

догадина (14.12.2015)

----------


## Ольгаптаха

> Здравствуйте! Ссылка не правильная, к сожалению...


Извените, исправляюсь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8a772b7...0%B4%D0%B0.rar Пользуйтесь!!! :Yes4:

----------


## Ольгаптаха

> СВЕРШИЛОСЬ!!! наконец то я воочию вижу великого А В Т О Р А этой сценки!!! Алилуя!!!!


Да уж))) оказывается у бородатых сценок молодые авторы)))

----------


## Лилька-Ванилька

Здравствуйте!Я хочу поделиться вот такой идеей, не знаю можно ли так это назвать.... ну хоть что-то сама придумала))))
При встрече молодожёнов, когда они будут идти к караваю, хочу постелить им красную ковровую дорожку ( из запасов своего реквизита)
Перед их выходом пойдут два амурчика ( Потому что у них 2 брата маленьких по 5 лет) с крыльями, стрелами, и корзинка у них будет одна на двоих и будут они посыпать дорожку лепетками перед молодыми под свадебный марш.
А в середин вечера, переодену их волшебниками, включу весёлую музыку и объявлю, что наших молодых пришли поздравить юные фокусники и сейчас их выход ( ну как то так) 
Дать им мыльный раствор, приспособления для пузырей и пусть творят. А ещё круто если сухой лёд рядом будет. Вот как то так.

----------

маринатокарь (25.07.2016)

----------


## AkulovaVika

у меня в арсенале вот такая песенка есть... Вместе и навсегда  (на мотив Алые паруса)

Мы Вас поздраевляем  2раза ( первый раз поет Ведущий, а второй раз повторяют все гости, дополнительно текст раздаю гостям)
Вы стали семьею  2раза

Вам счастья желаем  2раза
Жить вместе  с любовью  2раза

И пусть ваше счастье  2раза
  Лишь крепнет с годами  2раза

И ангель-хранитель   2раза
 Всегда будет с вами  2раза


Пpипев:

Вместе и навсегда  (здесь 2 хлопка в в ладоши)

Вместе и навсегда (здесь 2 хлопка в в ладоши)

Вместе и навсегда, навсегда, а-а-а


Успех и удача 2раза
 Добро уваженье 2раза

И смех аж до плача 2раза   
И деток рождение 2раза

Вы смело встречайте 2раза
На вашем пути 2раза

И много лет вместе 2раза
Вам желаем пройти  2раза

Пpипев.

Покой и уют 2раза 
Верность вера 2раза
Пусть в сердце живут 2раза
Не зная предела 2раза

Возьмитесь за руки 2раза
И смело шагайте 2раза

Всех тех, кто вам дорог 2раза
Вы не забывайте 2раза

Пpипев.

----------

Елена04 (20.07.2016), Рина-Екатерина (24.04.2017)

----------


## Модестовна

Это поздравление я делала для  коллеги на банкете( там была ведущая) от  коллектива, у каждого яркий шарик соответствующего цвета с атласной лентой такого же цвета и от каждого поздравление в стихах(без бумажки) ,вручали шарик ,последний еще +конвертик,может кому пригодится:
Зеленый-цвет надежды и везения,благоухания ,цветения
зеленые купюры в кошельке пусть водятся и никогда не переводятся
Зеленый цвет- спеши вперед и пусть всегда тебе везет
С днем рожденья поздравляю,цветущей и богатой быть,желаю!(вручает зеленый шарик)

Цвет красный -цвет страсти,горяч и прекрасен,пусть в жизни твоей он не будет опасен
Любовь,обожание,любимых внимание,талантов твоих несомненных признание
Я с юбилеем тебя поздравляю,красивой,любимой всегда быть,желаю!(шарик)

Голубое небо,голубое море,голубой вагон мчится по просторам,и несешься птицей к морю , за границу,
Мальдивы,Канары,Тунис и Гаити...-хороших и новых желаю открытий,приятных сюрпризов и ярких событий(шарик)

Оранжевый цвет-цвет здоровья и силы,болезни пусть все уходят в бессильи
Энергия ,бодрость,задор и движенье,присутствует все у тебя  без сомненья 
С двумя пятерками тебя я поздравляю,в здоровье быть отличницей желаю!(шарик)

Цвет желтый-удачи и успеха,веселья,солнца,радостного смеха
И для веселья пусть всегда причина будет и радость в дом прийти не позабудет
Тебя я с днем рожденья поздравляю,веселой и успешной быть,желаю!(шарик)

Сиреневый цвет-цвет друзей и участья,кто рядом с тобой и в горе и счастье
Чтобы дружба не кончалась,чтоб печали не встречались
Желаю___________ в твой юбилей - огромного счастья,отличных друзей!(шарик)

Не судите строго мое стихоплетство.

----------

догадина (14.12.2015), маринатокарь (25.07.2016), Сиренко (30.07.2017)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Не судите строго мое стихоплетство.


 :Meeting: И не будем! Любаша если про СИНИЙ что то придумаешь,так и целая Радуга поздравлений получится!!!

----------


## Модестовна

Можно и про синий:
Вот тебе синий ,вот тебе сила!-Сила Надежды ,Веры, Любви,
Мудрость царит пусть в поступках,решениях,
Стойкость пусть будет в твоих убеждениях
Уверенно,смело по жизни иди!!

И я вот подумала,эти шары как радугу ,можно в небо запустить (с гелием)с какой нибудь подводкой.

----------

маринатокарь (25.07.2016)

----------


## Нюрчик

Привет всем форумчанам! Не за горами выпускные вечера и многие из вас уже начали к ним активно готовиться))) В связи с этим, хоть и с опаской,  решила выложить свою наработку. Сразу оговорюсь, для тех, кому она придется по душе - рада, что пригодится, для тех, кому понравится не всё - берите основу и кроите под себя! Ну, а для тех, кто захочет сказать своё "фууу" достаточно обойтись фразой, что мой материла вам не подходит))) Принимаю только конструктивную критику) Теперь о главном! Эту вещь делала всего 2 раза. Саму миниатюру подсказал мне выпускник, мы ее реализовали, прошло на "ура", второй раз дополнили вместе с сыном, провели у него в школе, тоже результат впечатлил. Главное - это грамотно подобрать артистов. Я постаралась максимально подробно всё описать, но если возникнут вопросы, спрашивайте))) Речь о том, что все экзамены уже позади, но давайте вспомним как это было, придумайте сами. 

«ЭКЗАМЕН»
Действующие лица:  Автор (А), Ученик (У), Мама (М), Педагог (П)

А: Завтра экзамен, а сегодня…
 «Видели ночь, гуляли всю ночь»[/B][/B] (прим: на сцене танцует массовка, которая потом разбегается и оставляет одного из своих (У) спящим на стуле в центре сцены Почти все последующие действия исполняет ученик).[/I][/I]
А:И, как всегда, наступает тяжелое утро.
 «Боль – это боль, как ее ты не назови». Группа  «Агата Кристи», песня «Как на войне») (прим:  изображает мучительную головную боль)
А: Нас провожает взволнованная мама
« Я за тебя боюсь, я за тебя молюсь и слышу я, мой Бог, твой каждый вздох». Лайма Вайкуле  (прим: мама обнимает, целует, крестит на дорожку и уходит)
А: Но хочешь –не хочешь, а на экзамен идти надо.
«Ой, ой, шире вселенной горе мое». Группа «Жуки» (прим: ходит по сцене, останавливается, стучит в «дверь», где его уже ждет педагог)
У: Можно???
П: Ну, чего стоишь?  Заходи, бери билет!!!
«И мое сердце остановилось, моё сердце замерло»  Группа «Слин»
У: Готов? Иди отвечать!
«Если я чешу в затылке, не беда. В голове моей опилки, да, да, да….и.т.д., сочиняю я не плохо иногда, ДА!) Песенка Винни Пуха
У: И как тебе не стыдно??? Что с тобою дальше будет? Ты о родителях подумал? (прим: возмущенный педагог ученику)
«Да у тебя же мама педагог, да у тебя же папа пианист, да у тебя же всё наоборот»  Группа «Жуки», песня «Танкист»
У: И что мне с тобою делать? (прим: педагог задумывается, ученик молит)
«Ты знаешь, всё в твоих руках, всё в твоих руках и даже я» Леонид Агутин.
 У: Ладно, иди, «три». И чтоб глаза мои больше тебя не видели!
(прим: ученик выходит из кабинета безумно счастливый, расставляет руки, наслаждаясь свободой)
« Я свободен, словно птица в вышине» Кипелов
Концовку можно и не делать, а можно пригласить всех участников на сцену и сказать о том, что впереди ждет еще много жизненных экзаменов , но мы уверены, что…
«Хорошо, всё будет хорошо» В. Сердючка
 Не получилось у меня вылить всё, как это сделано в оригинале. Оригинал сюда прикрепить не могу, надеюсь разберетесь)

----------

filantra (20.06.2018), догадина (14.12.2015), компотик вкусненький (24.05.2018), Сиренко (30.07.2017)

----------


## Нюрчик

Да, забыла, кому нужны нарезки, тоже есть! А если вы подробненько расскажите, как их сюда залить (я "дерево"), выложу с удовольствием!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Можно и про синий:


Любовь,спасибо!



> «ЭКЗАМЕН»


сейчас ЕГЭ  :Tu:

----------


## Нюрчик

Да, я знаю, что сейчас ЕГ, хотя от школы уже далеко))) Но в прошлом году в 5-6 классах проводился пробный устный экзамен по русскому языку, точно знаю, у нас, по крайней мере. Помимо Единого Государственного наверняка ведь есть и зачеты, и подготовка, и Бог еще знает что, преподнести саму вещь можно под любым соусом)))

----------


## Нюрчик

Может быть кому-нибудь понадобится песня для классных руководителей. Сочиняла сама, музыка группы "Корни", "Ты узнаешь ее из тысячи". Наши классные руководители были тронуты. Не обязательно на выпускной, можно и ко Дню Учителя, может еще куда.
 Мы начинали со стиха, не знаю автора:
 Педагоги все прекрасны, каждый чем-то да хорош,
 Только лучше наших классных не старайся, не найдешь!

 А дальше песня (извините за ошибки, бываю безграмотна)))

Она любит, когда в школе мы.
Нет лентяев и нет на урок опоздавших,
Ей за гордость победы все наши,
Ей за радость, когда мы умны.

Она хвалит нас чаще, чем все,
 Для нее нет родней нас и нет всех нас лучше,
 Перед ней открываются души,
 Ее голос-как дождь по весне. 

Припев: Ты узнаешь ее из тысячи
По словам, по глазам,по голосу. 
Ее образ на сердце высечен
 Ароматами гладиолуча.

Она смотрит на нас каждый день,
 Она знает про нас всё, почти как родитель
Суперклассный руководитель!
 Ей "спасибо" за всё говорим!

Припев.
Второй припев: Мы запомним их лет на тысячи
За слова доброты, за знания,
Ведь их образ на сердце высечен
Мастерством их преподавания. 

В общем, как-то так...

----------

ипполитовна (04.06.2016)

----------


## Валентина Агуев

Всем привет,новичок  на форуме да в принципе и проведением свадеб занимаюсь  только около 2 лет.Получаю огромное удовольствие от работы с проектором.Хочу придумать карнавал до всех гостей на выкуп невесты.Когда выключается свет ,салют на экране .В момент появления невесты в зале все гости с каким нибудь ярким атрибутом,будь то шляпа яркая,парик,клоунский нос,шары ,хлопушки и т.д.Момент должен получиться очень весёлый и красочный.Есть идеи девчонки,буду рада помощи!!!

----------


## UlianaY

Всем доброго времени суток! Хочу поделиться своей дедушкой, может быть кто-то уже делал что подобное. Что-то типа аукциона крылатых фраз.
1. Обычно именно в этом заключается вопрос-быть или не быть- сопровождение чили быть или не быть
2. Эту фразу кричали зайцы, когда косили трын-траву-а нам все равно- сопровождение а нам все равно
3. Самая известная фраза из классы Гамлет - бедный йорик - (не придумала сопровождение)
4. Огромная сумма денег - башенные деньги - одни м кажется money money money
5. Название американского телесериала, форма отличного утешения тех, кто завидует богатым - богатые тоже плачут - секунд трек сериала 
6. Замечание болтливому человеку - долину находка для шпионов - (не придумала сопровождение)
7. Иносказательно о гармоничном развитии человека - в здоровом теле здоровый дух - выход подачей 
8. Иносказательно о резко изменяющихся обстоятельствах - ветер перемен- ветер с моря дул
9. Используется для указания на суть вопроса, на истинную причину чего-либо - вот где собака зарыта-у попа была собака 
10. Используется как характеристика предварительного человека, готового ко всему- все свое с собой (не придумала сопровождение) 
11.поверхностное ознакомление с чем-то - галопом по европам- погоня погоня 
12. Отличное выражение угрозы, гнева, недовольства каким-либо 
13. О выборе женщины и о последствиях этого выбора для мужчины -если к другому уходит невеста, то неизвестно кому повезло- ты теперь чужая невеста или у меня появился другой
14. О том что спасет мир -красота спасет пр-т больше больше гламура
15. Говорят, что хорошо именно там -хорошо там , где нас нет - а я сижу в кабриолет

Кому не трудно напишите пожалуйста свое мнение по поводу моей идеи. Извиняюсь орфографию.

Извиняюсь за ошибки , писала с планшета - он наисправлял!!! :Smile3:

----------

Сиренко (30.07.2017)

----------


## Ольгия

Для именинницы Ларисы
http://rgho.st/8jqCvvJMW

----------


## maruxaya

Всем привет! Очень много слышала о вручении календарных листочков на свадьбу и юбилей. Решила тоже сделать для родного брата на свадьбу такой листочек. только вот как его вручать и что при этом говорить не знаю. Вот кое-что придумала сама, не судите строго, стихоплет из меня посредственный.
Я вручаю вам,друзья
Этот лист календаря.
Нет главнее этой даты.
подтвердят и депутаты,
Что с сегодняшнего дня
Родилась у вас семья!
Этот день не забывайте
И родню всю приглашайте.
Накрывайте большой стол,
Ставьте яства, разносол.
Чтоб богатым был весь год,
Пусть попразднует народ!
А когда до круглой даты
Доживете вы когда-то,
Тут уж денег не жалей,
отмечайте веселей
свадебный свой юбилей!

Вот как-то так. А что говорите вы? как вручаете?

----------

((ольчик)) (29.06.2016), Инесса Мур (14.05.2016), маринатокарь (25.07.2016), Сиренко (30.07.2017)

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Вот как-то так. А что говорите вы? как вручаете?


Есть у нас на форуме замечательный человек и профи в нашем деле - Таня Курица.
У нее есть ооочень классный небольшой блок вручения свадебного календаря. У меня ни одной практически свадьбы не прошло без него. За что Тане всегда кланяюсь до земли. Этот блок настолько душевный и уморной....
Вот ее профиль http://forum.in-ku.com/member.php?u=29880
Обратись к ней в личку. На моей памяти она еще никому не отказывала!!!
Единственное, что она еще может быть в поездке. Но на днях обещала вернуться.
Так что пиши ей.
Удачи тебе!

----------


## Щастье

прошу строго не судить, я новичок не только на форуме..стаж не больше года, да и тот время от времени..
гадание на мальчика и девочку делала так: Свидетелям одела красивые крылья бабочек, а в руки дала розовый и голубой сачки..делала подводку про то, что в животе у влюбленных всегда порхают бабочки, а потом от такой большой любви появляются еще и другие пузо-жители..И вот наши бабочки должны собрать пыльцу, ну конечно же золотую..Точный текст на домашнем компьютере, делала один раз, молодоженам понравилось) За мнение буду благодарна)

----------

arina1990 (22.01.2019), МэриКу (23.01.2020), Сиренко (30.07.2017)

----------


## Окрыленная

*Щастье*, умничка, хоть это и не ново!! НО интерпретация



> что в животе у влюбленных всегда порхают бабочки, а потом от такой большой любви появляются еще и другие пузо-жители..И вот наши бабочки должны собрать пыльцу, ну конечно же золотую.


Восхитетельна!!!!!



> стаж не больше года,


Добро пожаловать!!!!)))

----------

Щастье (26.01.2017)

----------


## Щастье

спасибо)))) так приятно) даже запорхала :Grin:

----------


## Щастье

всем добрый день) вчера готовилась к третьей по счету свадьбе, и вдруг в голову влетела шальная мысль..
невеста беременная и гадать на пол ребенка не будем, но хотела сделать небольшой игровой-юморной момент, готовы ли они к появлению ребенка.. и вот тут такая идейка, скажите бред или нет -  испытание в рамках курса школа молодого папаши, как он будет петь колыбельную ребенку, а помочь ему должны в этом друзья. Исходные данные таковы - жених сам поющий, один друг -  проф ди джей, а еще друзья спортсмены ( посещают качалку) Вот думаю.  если их всех вызвать..и предложить исполнить колыбельную, но так как дети уже с пеленок современные, то и подать ее нужно современно и интересно. Ну а дальше примерно так, жених поет, ди джей "типа" микширует звук ( танец с пластинками может), а друзья спортсмены, которые привыкли качаться, должны показать мастер-класс, как быстрее укачать ребенка. Жду вашего мнения) может совсем бред, или доработать как-то..хожу кручу весь день в голове

----------


## Щастье

забыла написать, нашла прикольную музычку "спят усталые игрушки" в обработке, для фона

----------


## una

олечка, спасибо вам за "заговоренные конфеты" так просто и трогательно одновременно.

----------


## Щастье

жаркая пора..все занятые видимо) но все-равно отчитаюсь..прошла вчера моя свадебка..Этот эпизод у меня в голове так и не оформился, хотя пластинки на всякий случай с собой взяла, думаю, ну вдруг осенит..Ну так вот, не осенило, но сам момент оставила..Небольшой курс молодого папаши - и в том числе попросила его спеть колыбельную, сказала про современных детей и про то, что папашкам надо идти в ногу с современностью..и запустили этот трек ( спят усталые игрушки в обработке) Парень поющий, была уверена, что не подставляю и споет, выкрутится..Но я не ожидала от него такого - он выдал колыбельную в стиле рэп..и сочинял на ходу, причем достаточно складно!! Это было нечто!!))) шестеренки теперь работают, как бы это все соединить и облагородить, чтоб использовать дальше)

----------


## Щастье

а что за конфеты такие? что-то мне не попадались) интересно)

----------


## una

всем доброй ночи,кто еще на форуме. я новичок в этой сфере, и прошу прощение заранее, но раз уж все высказываются, то позволю себе по-доброму сказать на счет фотоаппарата из хлеба: мое личное мнение и убеждение - с хлебом не играют, мне, например, не приятно было смотреть на фото с хлебом, проткнутым огурцом и стопкой...извините, не видела пока других комментарий и никого не хотела обидеть, у каждого свое видение...

я же новичок и изучаю темы с первых страниц. про конфеты стр.4 в этой темке, конечно, можно чуть подправить,усовершенствовать под себя, но идея хорошая, почему бы и нет.Конечно лучше его делать с небольшим количеством гостей. другой вариант можно наоборот шоколадные конфеты от юбиляра с пожеланиями "в кофетке", ведь шоколад - источник счастья, и если счастлив сам - счастьем поделись с другим...гость берет конфетку читает пожелание и в знак исполнения съедает ее - может примитивно, но срабатывает. вариантов ведь может быть много, главное, чтобы эффект и отдача была.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> я новичок в этой сфере, и прошу прощение заранее, но раз уж все высказываются, то позволю себе по-доброму сказать


Доброй ночи, Светлана! Прелесть нашего дома Ин-ку как раз в том, что здесь общаются и новички, и старожилы. И каждый имеет право на свое мнение. Если человек здавомыслящий и обосновывает свою позицию, к нему всегда прислушаются. :Yes4: 



> мое личное мнение и убеждение - с хлебом не играют


Полностью согласен! Хлеб - это святыня к которой нужно проявлять уважение. Особенно остро это понимаешь, когда вспоминаешь истории, которые рассказывало старшее поколение. Моя бабушка после голодных военных и послевоенных лет до конца жизни собирала хлебные крошки со стола. Она заповедала всем нашим родным и близким уважать и ценить основу основ - хлеб! Желаю мира на земле и хлеба-соли на столе! :Vishenka 34:

----------


## Курица

> Прелесть нашего дома Ин-ку как раз в том, что здесь общаются и новички, и старожилы. И каждый имеет право на свое мнение. Если человек здавомыслящий и обосновывает свою позицию, к нему всегда прислушаются.


абсолютно согласна с Колей. :Aga: 



> я же новичок и изучаю темы с первых страниц.


и вообще,Света, ты молодец...я смотрю, ты правильно начала "жить" на форуме...с чувством, с толком, с расстановкой" (А.С,Грибоедов)



> мое личное мнение и убеждение - с хлебом не играют


я думаю так же, как и вы. :Aga: 



> Полностью согласен! Хлеб - это святыня к которой нужно проявлять уважение.

----------


## nata06

Спасибо за песню! У меня сын идет в 9 класс, очень пригодится!

----------


## Торрри

Скинула мне Юргесовна(за что благодарю до земли) давеча конкурс Вокализ .Вот немого переделала подводку к к конкурсу и само течение игры. 1 этап-бульки, 2 этап-вокал, 3 этап -смех

     Интерактив с гостями «ВОКАЛЬНЫЙ КРИК»

Народная мудрость гласит: «жить хорошо- это значит жить припеваючи, жить вместе с песней!» Как говорит И.Кобзон : «Хочешь петь-пой, хочешь пить-пей». А у нас говорят: «От бокала-к вокалу». И я  приглашаю пятерых  мужчин,  готовых для нашего юбиляра от души спеть. 
Представьте себе…Вы вернулись домой в приподнятом настроении. Вам сегодня крупно везло..Вам хочеться петь. Но вы понимаете, что в вокале вы не очень. Вы идете к холодильнику-и…о чудо…обнаруживаете там волшебный эликсир. Вы начинаете его жадно пить. Глоток, второй, третий. Ваша задача повторить  а каппела, т.е без фонограммы звуки вашего счастливого употребления этого эликсира.(повторяют)
После 12 глотка вам стало абсолютно наплевать на то ,есть у вас голос или нет. И вы решились. Щас спою…Вы сделали еще один глоток..и о,чудо… запели.
(повторяют по очереди прослушанную фонограмму)

После исполнения шедевра вы подумали;»Не бывает бездарных людей, бывает мало эликсира))
И вам стало так весело, что вы не удержались и позволили себе посмеяться над своими мыслями.
(повторяют по очереди смех)
Насмеявшись вдоволь, у вас встал..вопрос…а не пора ли выпить эликсира за благополучный исход неблагополучного дела?!

----------

begoniya (02.03.2019), bondarenco_nasta (11.10.2017), krater (20.04.2017), Елена 056 (17.12.2016), Елена04 (20.07.2016), маринатокарь (25.07.2016), Рина-Екатерина (24.04.2017), Сиренко (30.07.2017)

----------


## тихоняИ

Виктория, а поподробней не расскажете, что за интерактив? У подруги юбилей скоро, компания наша бабская, небольшая, но петь любим)) Может, я смогу под себя тоже как-то переделать)

----------


## Торрри

> Виктория, а поподробней не расскажете, что за интерактив? У подруги юбилей скоро, компания наша бабская, небольшая, но петь любим)) Может, я смогу под себя тоже как-то переделать)


Вот так и проходит,как написано. только нарезки не могу вложить.

----------


## Курица

> нарезки не могу вложить.


*Торрри*, почему не можешь???????? :Blink: 
ты мне задавала вопрос об этом, я тебе ответила-ты что-не увидела??? :Grin:  -копирую и сюда)))



> ты можешь выкладывать материал со дня регистрации,Виктория))))))))))))))))))
> Но у нас не так, как на форуме в к м -по принципу вложений...
> У нас-ссылками -на разные файлообменники.
> Фото-через савепик http://*********ru/ -выставляешь 3-ю ссылку,
> Другие файлы-через Майл.ру или Яндекс-Диск...

----------


## una

сообщение для Танечки (Курочки) -  а где можно выставлять разные моменты (пока,например, свадебного торжества) - начало банкета, тексты перед разными тостами и т.д.

----------


## Курица

> сообщение для Танечки (Курочки) - а где можно выставлять разные моменты (пока,например, свадебного торжества) - начало банкета, тексты перед разными тостами и т.д.


Сообщение для Светочки(*una* :Grin: , Свет, как раз тут)))
Только каждый из моментов озаглавь, чтоб было понятно))) :Aga:

----------


## una

вообщем, я размещу пока моменты здесь, а все хозяева простят и, когда увидят это безобразие, наверное поругают чуток,а потом расскажут куда надо было все это деть.

повторюсь, что не все придумано самой, что-то есть из интернета, пересказанное на свой манер, что-то на половину в оригинале, но автором, к сожалению не помню. Громко говорю - уважаемые авторы,кто сам творит и делится  своим творчеством, извините, что не называю вас, дальше буду запоминать автора обязательно, а пока спасибо мойе коллеге, что помогла переработать ваш материал, и вам особая благодарность за материал.

----------


## una

НАЧАЛО  БАНКЕТА свадьба

легкий фон

Итак, дорогие друзья, разрешите всех вас поприветствовать в нашем замечательном, красивом, торжественном зале на семейном празднике, празднике семьи, любви и верности! Какой замечательный день сегодня! И, давайте все постараемся, все гости, чтобы свадьба у нас была веселой, доброй, красивой, чтобы все звучало сегодня искренне, сердечно, и, конечно, чтобы вовремя наполнялись бокалы, это очень важно. И, всех мужчин, я призываю быть моими помощниками. Уважаемые мужчины, помогаем наполнять 1ый бокал вашим спутницам, и, конечно, о себе не забываем.
Итак, уважаемые жених и невеста, прошу вас, поднимитесь, пожалуйста. Друзья, аплодисменты молодым! Дорогие наши! 1ый бокал поднимается в вашу честь!

Пусть ваш дом достатком дышит,
           Пусть будет счастье в нем, добро и труд,
          Пусть не кружится воронье над крышей,
          Пусть только ласточки лишь гнезда вьют!

Дорогие молодожены! Вся свадьба, родные и близкие, вместе с вами поднимают 1ый бокал, и пусть звон раздается на 1000 верст, звон вашего счастья. Мы поднимаем бокалы за молодых, как это принято у нас на Кубани - выпьем стоя и до дна, шоб на всих булла думка одна, а думка сегодня одна  -Совет да Любовь, нашим молодым, любви, счастья на долгие годы  – Ура молодоженам!

1ый тост, гости выпивают -  «Совет да Любовь»

----------

Зосик (08.05.2017), маринатокарь (25.07.2016), Модестовна (17.10.2017)

----------


## una

1.НАЧАЛО БАНКЕТА.

Дорогие гости! И так, мы начинаем наше свадебное торжество. Сегодня мы с вами будем веселиться, танцевать и молодоженов прославлять. При этом не забывайте обращать внимание на меня. Зовут меня _______ именно мне сегодня оказана честь быть ведущей на прекрасном празднике, дне рождения новой молодой семьи. Все устроители этого вечера желают вам самого приятного отдыха и прекрасного праздничного настроения. 
И так, гости со стороны невесты я прошу вас продемонстрировать свою боевую готовность, а точнее приподнять бокальчики… приподнимаем – вижу (несколько раз), замечательно. И теперь гости со стороны жениха, где же где ваши бокальчики…
Дорогие друзья! Сегодня  Юлия и Олег официально оформили свои чувства. И какая же у них отныне общая фамилия, кто скажет?  Ой, слышу только пять человек. А давайте все вместе дружно, на 1,2,3 – какая общая фамилия?  Замечательно, и еще раз!
И наш первый тост за новобрачных,
Пусть не коснется их беда
Пусть каждый день госпожа удача
В пути сопутствует всегда!
Юля и Олег! Сегодня Вы отправляетесь к дальнему причалу семейного счастья, и я прошу вас, как равно и всех гостей, возьмите ваши бокалы…
Ну что же гости дружно встали, все, все абсолютно, бокалы весело подняли, мы счастья им большого пожелаем, и дружно скажем, что? Поздравляем (3 раза) 
Давно уж выпить всем пора, молодоженам громкое…Ура!, конечно же! А вот теперь, то самое слово, которое сейчас должно было прозвучать (где ваше горько) (молодые целуются,гости выпивают,муз.пауза)

----------

Зосик (08.05.2017), маринатокарь (25.07.2016), Модестовна (17.10.2017)

----------


## una

ИСПЫТАНИЯ ДЛЯ ЖЕНИХА

А я сейчас хочу спросить у Андрея, скажи, пожалуйста, ты на все готов ради своей любимой? А ты готов в присутствии всей свадьбы выступить в разных ипостасях и образах перед своей любимой? Ну что, гости, испытаем жениха?
Вот представь, что ты цыган, а вот это сидит твоя цыганка-красавица, любимая твоя. И сейчас мы будем тебя испытывать, как настоящего цыгана.
Ну, во первых, у цыгана должен быть конь – выбирай себе коня. Теперь три круга вокруг любимой на коне и после каждого круга страстный дари поцелуй своей любимой, не слезая с коня. Поехали.
                  С первым испытанием справился на пять. Но есть еще второе испытание. Представь, что сидит красавица грузинка, а ты настоящий джигит. А у джигита должно быть два друга, классных друга, приглашай. А друзья такие классные, что готовы на руках отнести тебя к любимой. Ребят – он должен сесть вам на руки и точно так же три круга и на лету целуешь любимую.
Но и это еще не все. Представь, что ты супермен-бэтман, человек-паук и т.д., и ты умеешь летать. А, следовательно, нужно еще два друга. Ребятки – сделайте так, чтобы он мог у вас на руках лежать, и тогда у нас получится настоящий супермен. Три круга вокруг любимой и поцелуй во вселенной.
Распределение обязанностей

Но это еще не все. Главу и финансиста вашей семьи мы определили, есть предложение узнать, как же вы распределите между собой семейные обязанности. Садимся спиной друг к другу, и сейчас мы с вами будем распределять семейные обязанности. Объясняю условия: если вы считаете, что посуду будете мыть вы, то поднимаете розовый шарик. Ну а если вы считаете, что это будет делать исключительно ваш молодой супруг, то поднимаете синий шарик, если вместе – поднимаете два шарика.
Уважаемые гости, как только два розовых или голубых шарика окажутся вверху или все четыре – тут же дружно кричим горько, и молодые целуются. И так, поехали.

----------

Зосик (08.05.2017), маринатокарь (25.07.2016), Модестовна (17.10.2017)

----------


## una

*Первый танец.*

Дорогие молодые! Сегодня вам ваши родные и друзья много пожелали и еще пожелают и здоровья, и счастья, и любви, и деток, и, конечно, же, долгой и счастливой жизни. Жизнь – это необъятная вселенная, дети  в ней – ангелы. Маленькие ангелочки, дарящие только нежность, радость и любовь. 

И пусть самые красивые ангелы хранят вашу любовь всю вашу долгую красивую жизнь.
А музыка любви пусть звучит для вас всегда на этой цветущей и прекрасной земле. 
Только сегодня и только сейчас, всем тем, кто любит эту пару, всем тем, кто желает ей счастья, радости и любви, наши молодые подарят свой первый супружеский танец. (после танца) в конце танца хлопают большой шар, прикрепленный к потолку,из него на молодых высыпаются 50 маленьких, золотых шариков.

Горько молодым! Сладкое, волшебное Горько, громче! Это было замечательно, 50 красивых маленьких шариков, желаем паре молодой дожить до свадьбы золотой! И пусть вот это красивое белое платье твое, Яночка, в котором ты есть сегодня, будет всегда напоминанием об этом счастье, и любовью на всю жизнь.  Если мы желаем счастья молодым, мы эти 50 шариков, друзья, обязательно лопнем………… и в центре нашего танцевального зала – жених и невеста! 

Именно с этой минуты мы открываем нашу танцевальную программу, которая целиком и полностью посвящена нашей прекрасной паре и замечательным гостям из разных уголков нашей любимой Кубани и матушки России. Всем вам прекрасного свадебного настроения в этот прекрасный осенний вечер сентября – _____ года!  
(танцевальная программа - 1)

----------

девятова (12.08.2017), Зосик (08.05.2017), маринатокарь (25.07.2016)

----------


## una

ой, чую, по затылку получу от хозяев!!! Но уже закончу, получать, так получать -зато буду знать и развиваться...на форуме. :Grin:

----------


## una

ПЕРВЫЙ ТАНЕЦ
И так, дорогие друзья! Как поется в песне, возьмемся за руки друзья! И будем здесь в центре внимания все, потому что танцуют жених и невеста… (Танец молодых, если накидали денег – дружок и дружка, кто больше их соберет с пола, узнать, кто будет командовать парадом?)

*Первый танец.*
Дорогие молодые! Сегодня вам ваши родные и друзья много пожелали и еще пожелают и здоровья, и счастья, и любви, и деток, и, конечно, же долгой и счастливой жизни. Жизнь – это необъятная вселенная....(продолжение, как в первом варианте)     (после танца) 
Ну а те, кто не желает больше сидеть на месте,
присоединиться могут смело к жениху с невестой.
Золотой граммофон.
Дорогие друзья, какой прекрасный танец, правда?! И от имени всей женской половины зала я хочу вручить вам, уважаемый жених, один из главных призов нашего свадебного вечера «Золотой граммофон». Но у нас просто так ничего не бывает. Ну-ка, Александр, изобразите на этом музыкальном инструменте такое-эдакое, чтобы любимая вас поддержала. И если это случится, то в вашу честь прозвучит гром аплодисментов. хоть «Спартак-чемпион», главное, чтобы это было понятно, громко и настойчиво.(исполняет)
Горько молодым! Сладкое, волшебное Горько, громче! Именно с этой минуты мы открываем нашу танцевальную программу, которая целиком и полностью посвящена нашей прекрасной паре и замечательным гостям из разных уголков нашего любимого края и необъятной Родины. Всем вам прекрасного свадебного настроения в этот прекрасный вечер – лета ___ года! (танцевальная программа)

----------

девятова (12.08.2017), Зосик (08.05.2017), маринатокарь (25.07.2016)

----------


## una

БАБУШКИ

СТАРШЕЕ  ПОКОЛЕНИЕ


Ну, бокалы наполняются.., говорят, что 1-ые три-четыре рюмочки надо выпить обязательно, потому что потом заставлять выпить никого не придется.

И, по просьбе молодых, следующий тост будет звучать, наверное, не столько для того, о ком речь пойдет, столько для тех, кто еще молод, кто начинает в жизни серьезные первые шаги, как наши________и _____!, как наша молодежь. 

 И так приятно, если вы будете слышать эти слова, вспоминать об этом, потому что на Руси так было есть и будет, мудрые люди говорили – дерево будет жить, если опадут листья, как они опадают на нашу прекрасную землю, дерево будет жить, если увянут ветки, но дерево погибнет, если пропадут корни. Дорогие друзья! 

 По просьбе жениха и невесты, разрешите предложить тост за одних из самых почетных гостей нашего большого семейного праздника, дорогих и любимых бабушек. 
 Нина Павловна,   Дина Ильинична - дорогие, все гости вам дарят аплодисменты. 

Красивые, очаровательные бабушки! Вот это очень важно, что даже у молодых людей есть такое желание приветствовать старших, и, даже слезы в глазах, это так здорово!         

Еще один сюрпризный момент - В этот самый счастливый день за праздничным столом, к вам, с любовью, подходят самые любимые, самые дорогие, самые лучшие на свете ваши внуки, со своим семейным подарком. И, как это правильно, потому что – первый подарок кому - старшим, первый подарок почетным, дорогим, любимым.

   Дорогие наши, ваши внуки сегодня особенно красивые, правда же?, самые лучшие? Так было и сегодня есть, да? И так будет. Мы от всей души пожелаем вам здоровья, оставайтесь в этой жизни рядом с детьми вашими и внуками, как можно дольше, дольше, дольше…и низкий вам поклон за все ваши хорошие дела, которые были для людей, для всех, кто вас любит, для родных, для семьи, для любимых. За вас, и в вашем лице за все старшее поколение мы поднимаем бокалы, с уважением и низким поклоном! 

Гости выпивают,  («Бабушка»)

----------

девятова (12.08.2017), маринатокарь (25.07.2016), Сиренко (30.07.2017)

----------


## una

1.*НАЧАЛО БАНКЕТА*.
(Дорогие друзья! - Испокон веку у русских всегда говорилось так, в каждом доме – будет хлеб, будет и песня.  Давайте стоя поприветствуем наших уважаемых сватов, которые вносят в наш зал символ жизни на Руси-хлеб да соль, и символ нашей свадьбы, каравай нашей свадьбы, прошу вас! (инструменталка «Роспрягайтэ хлопцы кони). И так, вместе со сватом и свахой, стоя и до дна, давайте выпьем, чтобы у нас была думка одна…)

Сегодня  ___ и ___  официально оформили свои чувства. И какая же у них отныне общая фамилия, кто скажет?  Ой, слышу только пять человек. А давайте все вместе дружно, на 1,2,3 – какая общая фамилия?  Замечательно, и еще раз!

И так, дорогие друзья! Давайте выпьем стоя и до дна, чтобы у нас сегодня была думка одна! А думка у нас сегодня у всех одна, конечно же, совет да любовь нашим молодым, счастья молодым, любви молодым, мы за вас поднимаем бокалы!  

(«Совет да любовь вам, молодожены»)

----------

маринатокарь (25.07.2016)

----------


## una

2. *Родители.*
Мне так хочется от всей души по просьбе жениха и невесты, особо тепло и сердечно поприветствовать в этом зале тех, кто больше всех  волнуется за сегодняшний праздник. 
Жених и невеста они счастливы, у них глазки горят, они, наверно видят только друг друга сегодня. Но те, кто подарил вам жизнь, дорогие наши молодые, они переживают сегодня, как переживали всю жизнь, когда вы росли, когда вы учились, когда вы влюблялись. 
         Так хочется, чтобы сегодня мы им искренне, от всей души, пожелали породнения двум семьям замечательным на долгие годы, ради своих детей, здоровья крепкого, радости, взаимопонимания, терпения и мудрости. Но, для начала, аплодисменты давайте подарим им, пусть они встанут (молодцы гости…,это приветствуют вас ваши родные, ваши близкие, ваши друзья) 
         Дорогие родители, вы так молоды, так красивы сегодня, чувствуется, что эта свадьба желанная для вас. Так хочется, чтобы вы оставались вот как можно дольше такими же молодыми, красивыми и счастливыми. 
Молодые, жених и невеста, это в ваших руках, сделайте все для того, чтобы ваши родители вот так светились счастьем, как сегодня, глядя на вас. 
Мудрости вам, терпения, ну и, радости, счастья.
              Кто желает поднять бокал за родителей-давайте все вместе, кто со мной не согласен, может сидя…прошу, за родителей.(Аллегрова Годы бешено несутся,не куплет…)
          Конечно, когда о них говорились слова, я видела, как блестели их глаза, родители, поднимитесь, пожалуйста, молодежь особое внимание решило выразит вам, мамы и папы – Елена Ивановна-Александр Викторович; Елена Оттовна  и Юрий Михайлович.
Молодежь интересуется – горько слабо? Ну-ка молодежь! Видите как молодежь, какую оценку вам дает!

----------

догадина (14.12.2015), маринатокарь (25.07.2016)

----------


## una

*ТОСТ ЗА ДРУЗЕЙ*

(После того, как закончится одаривание молодых, и сват вручает им коробку с деньгами)
От мужчины мужчине передается первый семейный капитал!
У нас Кубани говорят так – мужик деньги подержал и передал жене (коробка переходит к невесте) – вот так. Ну а ты, ___, должна их будешь сохранить и преумножить, это твоя привилегия. Аплодисменты молодым, и я сейчас предлагаю наполнить и поднять бокалы за каждого из вас в этом зале, за лучших и надежных, за тех, кто в трудную минуту смог подставить свое плечо в трудную и нужную минуту своим родным и близким, одним словом за друзей мы поднимаем бокалы в этом зале! 
А кто себя уважает - пьет стоя и до дна! За каждого из Вас в этом зале от имени молодоженов и их родителей, мы благодарны вам, уважаемые гости за все сказанные вами поздравления и пожелания в адрес молодых. (музыкальная пауза)

*ТОСТ ЗА ДРУЗЕЙ*
Друзья молодых поднимитесь, друзья родителей… Говорят, с друзьями в наш дом приходят и любовь, и счастье. Родители, мы вас поздравляем с тем, что у вас есть в жизни главное богатство-ваши дети, у вас есть богатство в жизни-ваши друзья, которые пришли разделить с вами вашу радость, это те друзья, которые по жизни рядом и в печали и в радости. Мы пожелаем нашим молодым, чтобы у них тоже были такие друзья, которые разделили бы вместе и радость и невзгоды. Так вот за настоящих друзей, родители, за верных друзей, молодые, мы поднимаем сегодня бокалы. (Державин – Не забывайте друзей) или («За друзей»)

ФАТИНКИ    СЧАСТЬЯ

Дорогие друзья, я прошу вас обратить ваше внимание на красавицу невесту. Она сегодня необычайно красива, правда? А чтобы вы пожелали лично ей? (пожелания гостей).  Ну, конечно же, счастья. Ведь ни для кого ни секрет, что каждая невеста в день своей свадьбы мечтает о счастье.  Сегодня у нас невеста – принцесса, она вся светится счастьем. помните, как поется в песне «Если счастлив сам, счастьем поделись с другим». С вами своим кусочком счастья делится сегодня наша очаровательная невеста и вручает каждой даме в этом зале «Фатинки счастья». Получив их, милые женщины, девчонки, загадайте желание, желание счастья, и оно обязательно исполнится.

----------

Yallo (31.01.2016), догадина (14.12.2015), маринатокарь (25.07.2016), Сиренко (30.07.2017)

----------


## una

МАТЕРИНСКИЕ СЕРДЦА

И так, друзья, в эту минуту я хочу, чтобы мы все наполнили и подняли бокалы за сердца матерей наших молодоженов. Именно когда рождается ребенок, именно мать его видит первым. Она берет в свою руку ручонку девчонки, ручонку мальчишки, прижимает к своему сердцу и говорит: «мой любимый маленький комочек, пускай в твоей жизни все будет только лишь хорошее, и если вдруг когда-нибудь лягут тяготы на твои плечи, я с мужеством переложу их на свои и пронесу через всю, всю жизнь. И в эту минуту мы всей свадьбой благодарны вам, уважаемые матеря, наших молодоженов, за ваши бессонные ночи, которые вы провели у кроватки ваших детей, за те дни, когда вам действительно было тяжело, когда лишь только вашим помощником был Господь Бог. Берегите свои сердца, берегите своих детей, не обижайтесь на них, когда они вам не позвонили ранним утром или вечером, не спросили-как у вас здоровье? У них с сегодняшнего дня своя жизнь, своя дорога, просто любите своим материнским сердцем. Поднимем бокалы за сердца матерей в этом зале! Мужчины пьют стоя за милых мам! (Стас Михайлов «Мама»)

*ПОЦЕЛУИ И ОБЪЯТИЯ (за столом)*

Дорогие друзья, все ли сегодня уже успели обнять и поцеловать наших молодоженов? А вы готовы сейчас подарить этой молодой паре один общий поцелуй и общее объятие? Я предлагаю это сделать так:  Сидящие справа от виновников торжества- команда «Поцелуйчики», ваша задача передать поцелуй друг от друга _________. Сидящие слева - команда «Обнимайчики». Обнимаемся и передаем объятия ________.    Как только _______ получает от своей команды поцелуй, тут же предает его……. И наоборот (с объятием). 
Но, прежде разрешите утвердить списки присутствующих.
Просьба к гостям: отвечать хором. Нас сегодня много? К игре вы все готовы? Для беспокойства нет причины Утверждают все... МУЖЧИНЫ!
Ну, а женщины в ответ Скажите: вы боитесь?...Нет!
Команды на месте. 5,4, 3,2, 1... поехали! 
Команда «Поцелуйчики» целуемся, команда «Обнимайчики» обнимаемся!  Вот сколько поцелуев и объятий для наших молодых!

*Приз за время первого «Горько!»*
У нас, как то поутихли гости дорогие, ну, какое же будет нашим вниманием общим, ну…ГОРЬКО! И, наверное, сюрпризный момент для жениха и невесты – который час у нас, а ну-ка посмотрите… и так…кто сказал правильно (правильное время горько за столом – гости предлагали разные варианты во время ожидания молодых на улице)…?, аплодисменты! Их вот трое…вручаем __________ самым активным, ну поднимитесь, пожалуйста! Видите, как все у нас замечательно, нашлись те, кто предложил именно эти, эти минуты и часы.

*БУКЕТ*
Красивый букетик, правда? невеста расстается со своим букетом и говорит-прощай моя беззаботная жизнь, прощай девичество…И пусть новый день мне принесеттолько радость  и счастье. И прежде, чем мы бросим букет – дефиле девушек, прошу…

- А холостяки есть?    Дефиле….

*Украли Туфельки.*
Что произошло? Невеста расстроенная, дружка вообще не понимает что происходит, откуда все это случилось, как же так получилось? А я смотрю, как сквозняком в зале шибануло…потом думаю нет, это не сквозняк, это дружок ушами хлопнул…
Так, друг и дружка, прошу сюда…, я все поняла, невеста, как бы так разочарована вашей командой, нет, она, конечно же с вами, но туфельки-то нет, невеста не может танцевать…
- Это вы похититель, боже, это вы и вы уже придумали…и это будет вот так, спонтанно? Да, дорогие друзья…И так, внимание, за туфлю невесты, да за такую туфлю …(разминка), потом поворачиваетесь к нам спиной и плавно пишете….
- А теперь поворачиваетесь к гостям вдвоем спиной, выделив пятую точку (попробовать = и +)
- Разминка – перецеловать всех женщин и мужчин.
- Написать пятой точкой дружке дату свадьбы, обоим – Таня + Илья = Любовь.

а вот теперь готова отгребать :Blush2:  :Meeting:  :Blink:

----------

SNG (20.01.2017), девятова (12.08.2017), догадина (14.12.2015), маринатокарь (25.07.2016), Сиренко (30.07.2017)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> а вот теперь готова отгребать


Ну отгребай тогда от меня, Светуля, первую... благодарность! :Grin:  За проявленную активность на форуме! За то, что не побоялась выставить на суд свои мысли и наработки. За то, что честно призналась, что не всё изначально авторское, а что-то найдено в интернете и переделано тобой. Подкупает твоё чувство юмора, скромность и при этом желание общаться. Умничка! 
В общем, дорогая тёзка, поздравляю тебя с переходом из статуса "новичок" в статус "пользователь".  :flower:  Надеюсь, ты и в дальнейшем будешь такой же коммуникабельной, активной и дружелюбной! И скоро без Ин-Ку не будешь представлять своей жизни, как многие из нас...)))
А о самих моментах тебе скажут Мастера... Я в этом ничего не понимаю, не ведущая... :Meeting:  Просто мимо проходила, зацепилась глазом...)))

----------


## Джина

> а вот теперь готова отгребать


Всегда успеешь!)))))




> - Разминка – перецеловать всех женщин и мужчин.


Чужой человек целует чужих ему людей... Имеет, конечно же , место быть, но лучше не надо.




> Написать пятой точкой дружке дату свадьбы, обоим – Таня + Илья = Любовь.


Что более эффектно смотрелось, можно друзей привлечь. НО далеко не на всех свадьбах это стоит делать. Хотя этот момент вызывает много смеха.

Света, если ты пришла на форум надолго, то здесь найдешь много интересного для себя, и на тот же выкуп туфельки есть намного больше интересных вариантов  :Aga: 
Удачи тебе!!!

----------


## una

честно говоря, заходя на форум,состояние дыхания было, как при резком поднятии в лифте на 25 этаж, не зная,что меня ждет там после ночного хулиганства. спасибо большое за поддержку на первых робких шажках. понимаю, что наглость и смелость совсем разные вещи, и для каждой из этих качеств есть граница. специально переступать ее не буду.

добрый вечер Джина! Спасибо за ваше, высказанное мнение. Знаете,как боялась выставлять напоказ материал?ужас как!  я же понимаю, какой шквал комментариев можно получить в ответ - хороших, и-не-очень.... с высоты своих прожитых сознательных лет убедилась, что критику, в любой степени, не каждый воспринимает вообще, даже, если она направлена во благо..уже на раз сталкивалась с этим. И, раз уж я здесь (а для меня, признаюсь это поступок, преодоление части моего страха и неуверенности), и осмелилась показать работу, даже, если она не  создана самой (ведь не каждый может придумать что-то на раз,кому то надо помогать, главное, чтобы было желание и интерес думать и развиваться), то значит готова слушать в ответ о всех минусах и плюсах, и главное прислушиваться и реагировать. О!поумничала я, кажется, достаточно.




> Чужой человек целует чужих ему людей... Имеет, конечно же , место быть, но лучше не надо.


Согласна. наблюдала,что некоторые не соглашались сделать это, а в основном проходило нормально, примитивно, конечно,но, если ничего не приходит другое,можно и так. У нас на кубани любят целоваться.


Да, не на каждой свадьбе это происходит - бывало, что и выглядело очень коряво, что-то пошло вот с самого начала не так и.......кикосик - на душе и в сердце, потом болеешь не один день,копаешься почему, да как так....

----------


## Славина

> готова слушать в ответ о всех минусах и плюсах, и главное прислушиваться и реагировать. О!поумничала я, кажется, достаточно.


 :Grin:  Ну и молодец!  :Ok: 

 Жизнь такая штука, что учимся мы столько, сколько живём и если даётся дельный совет, то почему бы и не прислушаться, хотя чаще всего мы любим учиться на собственных ошибках.
Я начинала свою деятельность с таких конкурсов, за которые по сей день стыдно, но тогда я не знала форума, а покупала разную литературу, потом что-то в нете искала, пока не наткнулась, Слава Богу, на наш форум! И именно здесь я научилась строить программы совсем другого уровня, благодаря нашим учителям!!!! И я не фыркала на замечания, как здесь делают многие новички, а старалась внимать и день и ночь полезной информации. Так что, добро пожаловать, *una*, на наш форум!!! Учиться, учиться и ещё раз учиться!!!))))))))

----------


## Курица

*una*, 



> честно говоря, заходя на форум,состояние дыхания было, как при резком поднятии в лифте на 25 этаж, не зная,что меня ждет там после ночного хулиганства


я тебя ооочень хорошо понимаю,Света.
Но уже то, что ты выставила свои материалы, которыми пользуешься-большой шаг вперед...
Таня-Джина пришла-почитала-сказала, еще придут люди, почитают, напишут...
И ты поймёшь -позже-когда почитаешь тут побольше...что Таня права:



> найдешь много интересного для себя, и на тот же выкуп туфельки есть намного больше интересных вариантов


Небольшой совет: как правильно цитировать)у тебя не получилось, я исправила...
так вот:
-выделяй кусок поста
-на гиперссылке выплывет слово ЦИТИРОВАТЬ
-жми на него
-цитата сама вскочит в пост.

Пробуй!!!! :Aga:

----------


## Джина

> то значит готова слушать в ответ о всех минусах и плюсах, и главное прислушиваться и реагировать. О!поумничала я, кажется, достаточно.


Абсолютно правильный подход  :Ok:  Всем мы здесь были новичками, всем было страшно  :Taunt:  

Но как правильно Ира написала:




> И именно здесь я научилась строить программы совсем другого уровня, благодаря нашим учителям!!!! И я не фыркала на замечания, как здесь делают многие новички, а старалась внимать и день и ночь полезной информации.


Кто здесь основался серьезно и надолго, то многое узнал и изменил в своей работе. И некоторые ушли, громко хлопнув дверью, со своими конкурсами надцатого года выпуска.

Так что выставляй свое, обсуждай, спрашивай, читай!!!

----------


## natashashev

Всем привет!!!Хочу поделиться испробованным моментом

 ГЕРОИ НАШЕГО ВРЕМЕНИ

Одному ему не справиться!
Вы только посмотрите,на лица воришек- это серьезные люди!А поэтому,друзья,товарищи,мужчины которые одного Костика в сложной ситуации не оставят ждем вас!
Трек 03 Выход мальчишек Супермен
Встречаем!Герои и богатыри!Но если в наше время есть герои,должны быть и злодеи!Девочки!Вы не обижайтесь,будите злодейками!Совсем на чуть чуть)Потому что никто как мы отравить жизнь мужчинам не сможем!! Никто не сомневается что жених настоящий герой, но  в наши дни не надо рубить голову дракону,вступать в схватку со змей горынычем,не надо  освобождать принцессу из высокой башни!А вот от чего,скажите можно спасти невесту в современном мире?А в семейной жизни?Девочки,дамы,кто замуждний? Давайте пофантазируем, что мы так часто говорим нашим мужьям!Что нас не устраивает? Но т.к. женщин понять не легко)А в споре победить вообще не возможно !То я вам помогу.Я выявила самых страшных женских злодейчиков)И сегодня мы научим Костю с ними бороться.
1.Первый женский злодейчик.:  У меня болит голова. Что будем Трек 01Отбивка
Скажите,дорогие гости,вы давно видели настоящих героев?Давно?Сегодня такая возможность вам предоставиться!Ведь они рядом с нами!В этом зале!!!Встречаем,главный герой Аничкиного романа –Константин!!!!

Трек 02 выход жениха
делать?Какие варианты есть?Подсказка: аптека для женщин это ювелирный магазин ,а значит  вы должны нам показать большооое колечко с боооольшим бриллиантом!  
  Трек 04 У нее  глаза
2. Я устала  Что делать будем?Когда жена устала ее нужно…везти…Правильно!В отпуск надо.Покажите нам Самолет ) а теперь прилетели покажите как на пляже загораем?А как в море резвимся?А тут волны поднялись..(Ну вообщем так до бесконечности можно)
     Трек 05 Мы едим в отпуск
3.Мне нечего надеть  Мальчики задача слажная,но выполнимая.Покажите Шкаф.Большой, с таким маленьким понятно-то надеть нкчего!Полный!И платья там!И юбочки!И туфли!И шляпка на верхней полке… 
Трек 06 Потап и Настя Сандаль
4.Ты стал не таким как раньше..Знаете что это означает в переводе на русский?А просто что мы соскучились,и нам не хватает вашеговимания,нежности и ласки! Поэтому букет цветов и изобразили! Цветочки вяленькие какие-то!Поживее) 
Трек 07 Ленинград белые розы
Ну молодцы парни!5+!! Трек 08 хвалим
Пацаны!Мне все понравилось,честно!!Но вот воры не отдают невесту,говорят так мол каждый дурак может!!А вот бы мечь в руки!Да на коня!И вперед головы врагам рубить на право и на лево)Придется нам с вами доказать что мы во все времена герои!БОГАТЫРИ!Поэтому мы с вами будем танцевать настоящий богатырский танец.
 Трек 09 Флешмоб
Перед Такими парнями никто не устоит.Возвращайся к любимому 
Трек 10 Она вернется
 Милая,очаровательная невеста!Если когда нибудь в вашу семейную жизнь заберется маленький женский злодейчик,то включай эту песню и улыбайся!Ну а жених точно знает что делать в таких ситуациях!(Присаживаются) Трек 11 фон
Невыносимы, право, женские капризы,
Не угадаешь, что имеется ввиду,
Что ни мгновенье - преподносятся сюрпризы.
Я только несколько примеров приведу:

"Хочу того, чего сама ещё не знаю",
"Я не права, но несомненно - я права",
"Я всё пойму, хоть ничего не понимаю",
"Скажи хоть слово! Не нужны твои слова!"

И с каждым днём напор капризов всё сильнее,
Всё подкрепляется слезами без причин...
А что капризов женских может быть страшнее?

... Капризы слишком избалованных мужчин...

И я думаю что все дамы согласятся со мной,как приятно что в нашем 21 веке есть ТАКИЕ мужчины,а у жениха есть ТАКИЕ ДРУЗЬЯ и м ы рады что они с нами!ГЕРОИ НАШЕГО ВРЕМЕНИ 
Трек 13 Финал
Буду рада если приглянется кому-то)

вот ссылка на музыку
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Ekyq/LGKJyhhTf

----------

lelik1974 (03.10.2016), Yallo (31.01.2016), ZAVCLUB (18.10.2016), Диковина (29.01.2016), догадина (14.12.2015), маринатокарь (25.07.2016), Сиренко (30.07.2017), Торрри (24.05.2018)

----------


## natashashev

И еще один момент для семейных пар "Ключи от счастья" здорово если пары давно в браке,тогда дамам этот блок как бальзам на душу))
КЛЮЧИ ОТ СЕМЕЙНОГО СЧАСТЬЯ(Для пар семейных)
Дамы и господа!Скажите пожалуйста, кто в нашей жизни пользывался ключами?Есть таки?А кикие бывают ключи?
(Болтаем с гостями гаечный, скрипичный, разводной,ключ пароль, ключ от квартиры…)
Давайте подробно остановимся на замке с ключем?Что мы запираем на ключ?
(Болтаем сейф,квартиру, машину,)
Скажите,а бывают ключи от счастья?Какие они бывают?Ключ от сердца бывает тоже!Своё сердце молодожены друг другу уже открыли,а вот вся жизнь еще у них впереди!Сегодня ваши глаза сияют и вы счастливы,я вам искренне желаю чтоб это счастье шло рядом с вами всю вашу очень долгую жизнь,а мы покажем как нужно обращаться с ключами от счастья и что делать чтоб замочек никогда не заедал.Приглашаем пары(можно как манок когда спрашиваем у пар какие они бывают?)
Каждой паре по замку с ключом и задания КЛЮЧ и ЗАМОК Большие,может из паралона?Пока не знаю,но яркие!!!!
1...Чтоб не заедал смазывать лаской(наговорить комплиментов Я ЦЕНЮ В СВОЕЙ ЖЕНЕ)и поцелуй	(у одного в руках замок,у второго ключ,становяться напротив друг друга и с комплементами шагают на встречу,пока ключ с замком не соединяться)
2.Чтоб эмоции сохранить надо удивлять друг друга неверояными поступками)Положителеными конечно. Делать подарки и устраивать сюрпризы. Удивительный танец
3.Беречь этот ключик.Зажав между спинами пары несут на перегонки
Вот видите молодожены,перед вами пары, которые нашли и бережно хранят свои ключи от семейного счастья..Мы все уверены что и у вас обязательно получиться!!!
Семья – это счастье, любовь и удача, 
Семья – это летом поездки на дачу. 
Семья – это праздник, семейные даты, 
Подарки, покупки, приятные траты. 
Рождение детей, первый шаг, первый лепет, 
Мечты о хорошем, волнение и трепет. 
Семья – это труд, друг о друге забота, 
Семья – это много домашней работы. 
Семья – это важно! 
Семья – это сложно! 
Но счастливо жить одному невозможно! 
Всегда будьте вместе, любовь берегите, 
Обиды и ссоры подальше гоните, 
Хочу, чтоб про нас говорили друзья: 
Какая хорошая Ваша семья!

----------

lencom2007 (08.04.2016), natascha-sam (06.04.2018), reginale (18.03.2016), Варшава (30.09.2016), девятова (12.08.2017), Зосик (08.05.2017), маринатокарь (25.07.2016), Рина-Екатерина (24.04.2017), Сиренко (30.07.2017)

----------


## natashashev

А ключи у меня вот такие

----------

natascha-sam (06.04.2018), reginale (18.03.2016), Бегущая по волнам (27.10.2016)

----------


## natashashev

И еще недавно попробовала момент выкуп невесты коллективный.берем большие очки,надеваем на жениха и друзей 3-6 чел.и под минус песни Львенка и черепахи из мультика вот такая серенада

Моя жена в магазин пошла
Новое платье там нашла
Ну а я все сижу,
И на цену не гляжу

Жених с друзьями:Ну я все сижу!Не ругаю я жену!

Моя жена получила права
Мою машину завела
Ну а я все сижу
На разбитый бампер не гляжу


ну а я все сижу, не ругаю я жену!!!

Я жену свою люблю
Очень я ее люблю
Все сижу и сижу
Не ругаю я женуууу!

очки вот такие

----------

айна чуйнешова (06.12.2016), Инесса Мур (17.05.2016), кКатерина (02.10.2016), Мурчик (15.01.2016)

----------


## natashashev

Буду очень рада выслушать ваше мнение обо всем!!!

----------


## светланафомичева

я еще новичек. просто хочу поделиться сценарием свадьбы. 
Встреча молодых.
1.	Ленты: красная, голубая, желтая.
2.	Омовение рук.
3.	Молодые останавливаются перед белой тканью. Ведущая: (папка 2. На фоне музыки говорить). В старину, провожая в дальнюю дорогу, говорили: скатертью и дорога. Тем самым желая, чтобы ваша дорога была прямой, без ямок, без рытвин. И сегодня мы тоже говорим вам: скатертью вам и дорога. А сейчас посмотрите, пожалуйста, на эту скатерть. Она напоминает первый чистый лист книги вашей совместной жизни. Все что вы хотите, вы можете нарисовать и написать. И первую картину вашей жизни я прошу вас нарисовать на языке нежности, на языке любви, на языке цветов. И так под аплодисменты гостей. (молодые делают сердце). Вот оно, сердце одно на двоих. С этого дня одна судьба на двоих, одна любовь. Храните свою любовь на веки. И вот сейчас вас будут встречать ваши родители. В  руках у мамы каравай. И чтобы войти в семейный путь навечно, а не как – нибудь, должны вы сей вопрос решить, кто будет все дела вершить? А чтоб решить вопрос вам этот, прошу сей каравай отведать. Он пышен, он красив, он вкусен. В нём аромат родной земли. И больше кто кусок откусит, тому и быть главой семьи. Итак, жених и невеста кусают по очереди, а мы болеем за них. Аплодисменты! Ну а теперь возьмите соль, каждый по щепотке, и сегодня в первый и последний раз прямо в рот насолите друг другу. Аплодисменты!
Жених и невеста всех приглашают к столу.

1 стол.
Под музыку долиной «я вас всех приглашаю к столу»(папка 3) гости рассаживаются по местам. Молодые и родители стоят возле ведущей. На каждого предоставляемого звучат фанфары. (папка 01)
Т: - Дорогие друзья!  Уважаемые гости!  На любом празднике важные персоны встречаются аплодисментами. Три-четыре!  Вот именно таких аплодисментов и достойны люди, которые томятся в ожидании встречи с вами.  Не теряем ритма, чувства и напора! Встречаем! 
Тексты для встречи:
 Мы чтим обряды, следуем процессу – 
И, подаривших миру принца и принцессу,
Встречаем королей и королей:
Родители невесты: Татьяна и Александр!!
Родители жениха: Наталья и Алексей!!

И ЭТИ люди тоже, как семья,
Игрою слов, пусть не родители – радетели!
Аплодисментами приветствуем, друзья – 
Молодоженов гордые свидетели:
Очаровательная Ольга !
И блистательный Алексей!


Внимание, друзья!  Добавим жару,
Чтоб от восторга кругом голова!
Встречаем потрясающую пару – 
Царь бала и Царица ТОРЖЕСТВА!
 Ольга и Николай!!!

Ведущий Ну что все приготовили свои бокалы. Тогда разрешите мне начать.
Дорогие гости сегодня мы все собрались здесь, чтобы отпраздновать ДЕНЬ БРАКОСОЧЕТАНИЯ наших молодых.
            !! с сегодняшнего дня вы две половинки одного звена. Обручальные кольца которые вы сегодня надели имеют свои традиции. Обручальное кольцо – это славная многозначная эмблема. Во-первых, кольцо символ верности, во-вторых, кольцо круглое и не имеет ни начала ни конца и этим символизирует вечность. Ну и, наконец, оно из золота – а это чистый и драгоценный металл. Храните эту любовь. Пусть ваша любовь будет чиста, верна и навсегда закрепит ваше супружеское согласие. Ну а мы дорогие гости дружно поднимем бокалы на уровне сердца – потому что все, что мы будем делать – будем делать от чистого сердца. А теперь поднять бокальчики на уровне лба – чтобы сколько мы не выпили, разум нас не покидал ни в коем случае. Ну а теперь поднимите свои бокалы так высоко, сколько счастья вы желаете молодым. Выше, выше. И так первый тост за молодых.  Совет Вам да Любовь. (папка 4)

2 тост
Т: Дорогие гости, пока вы закусываете, я бы хотела сообщить вам содержание  сегодняшнего торжества, которое будет состоять из трех частей:
первая часть : наиболее торжественная, празднично-парадная, состоящая из тостов, поцелуев, назовем её так: «Всему дорого начало!»
вторая часть : увеселительная, под названием : « И жизнь хороша, и жить хорошо!»
третья часть : самая массовая, самая увлекательная. Эта часть называется : « Кто во что горазд!».
И еще. Дорогие друзья. Сегодня все для вас. Этот замечательный ресторан радушно открыл для вас двери. Замечательные кулинары – мастера своего дела, приготовили для вас изысканные блюда. Если вы боитесь нарушить диету, выпейте еще 50 грамм, они обязательно притупят чувство страха!.Итак, в народе говорят: «между первой и второй перерывчик небольшой». А кто знает другие высказывания на эту тему? (папка 5 массаж). 
Достаточно… ручкам легче стало? Это мы и проверим.
Руку правую подняли – молодым все  помахали!
Ну а левая рука опускается слегка на колено 
Не свое! А соседа своего! Правой ручкой горячо мы соседское плечо обнимаем так прилично…. Покачались влево, вправо. Молодцы! Отлично!  Свой погладили живот - Улыбнулись в полный рот! Соседа справа подтолкнем, соседу слева подмигнем! В руку рюмочку берем, до краев ее нальем! Продолжаем мы забаву – чокнемся с соседом справа… Рюмка чтоб не запотела, чокнемся с соседом слева…. И с соседом супротив – за веселый коллектив….
Дружно с мест своих встаем – в мыслях тост произнесем…
3 раза скажем дружно «Поздравляем!» и до дна все выпиваем! (перерыв 10 минут)
3 тост. 
За родителей. Оля, скажи, какие руки у твоей свекрови? Правая и левая? – нет. У неё обе руки правые. У тещи перечисли все пальцы. Нет – все пальцы указательные. Тост за родителей. (папка 6)
ПРЕЗЕНТАЦИЯ ГОСТЕЙ:
Сверкают от счастья глаза.
Красива, шикарна, умна!
Давайте аплодировать все вместе,
очаровательной Ольге - невесте!

Пример достойный для других –наш потрясающий жених.
продлим прекрасные моменты.
В честь жениха – аплодисменты

Аплодисменты дружно дамам,
Что жениху с невестой – мамы!

Пусть встанут папы молодых,
Мы аплодируем в честь них!

В калейдоскоп семейный пестрый
Вписались новобрачных сестры!

И надо должное отдать бы, 
Кто жениху с невестой братья!

Не ради славы, чести ради
Молодоженов встанут дяди!

И мы приветствовать не против,
Коль новобрачных встанут тети!

Сыграем,  что ли, вместе в ладушки Для знатных дедушек и бабушек

Скажу я просто, без затей: 
Аплодисменты – для друзей!

Друзья дорогие! Позвольте представиться
Тем, кому свадьбу вести поручается.
Начну с себя – меня Светланой  зовут

А мой напарник известен округе всей.
Наш лучший в мире ди-джей ___Павел___!

Друзья, позируем все смело – фотограф …..специалист умелый!

Разрешите представить человека, который снимает
все -порчу, усталость, стресс, одежду, компромат,
и конечно же Свадьбы.! Видеооператор    

Ну и как мы сегодня будем веселиться? Подняли все ручки!!!! 
Т: вот мы и познакомились, а за знакомство тут и там давайте выпьем по 100 грамм! (перерыв 10 минут).

Т: В давние времена выдавали замуж прекрасных невест не по любви, а за богатых князей и дворян. Когда гости просили невесту поцеловать своего не любимого жениха, они, чтобы хоть как – то сгладить её горькую участь, громко кричали ей «горько». Но изменился белый свет, да и слез горячих нет. И горит невесты взгляд самой яркой зорькой. Но, как и много лет назад, молодым у нас кричат «Горько!» Все кричат горько и под фанфары (папка 09) молодые целуются.
Поцелуйная академия. Раздать гостям листочки.




Кавказский: он – джигит, стоя на одной горе,кричит: «Я люблю тебя Оля», эхо (свидетель) вторит, она – стоя у подножия горы, кричит: «я люблю тебя, Коля», эхо (свидетельница) вторит. После этого, он и свидетель танцуют лезгинку, (папка 8 – 1 лезгинка) идут к невесте, жених целует невесту.. Казачий: она – хуторянка ждёт его, (руку приложить к глазам) он – казак врывается на хутор, сидя верхом на коне (свидетель), объезжает её три раза, и, не слезая с коня, целует её. (папка 8 трек 2)
Поцелуй нежности:
Чтобы чувствительной и нежною всегда жена была, 
Дарила море ласки и тепла,
К ладошке любимой губами прижмись
И в ощущениях весь растворись.

Подушечки пальцев невероятные,
Такие родные, на ощупь приятные.
И если каждой поцелуй ты свой отдашь,
Взамен получишь ежедневный эротический массаж!

Ну что, запомнил все?
Чтоб в поцелуях рук любимой получить сноровку,
Давай-ка повтори еще раз все без остановки.
Под музыку баскова (папка 8 трек 3)жених повторяет поцелуи. Снайперский поцелуй: сердце, контрольный в голову и закрепить – в губы. 
Ну и конечно Поцелуй любви на свадьбе. «горько!»
Тост за поцелуи молодых. (папка 8 трек 4) 
Очаг (папка 9)
01. Начало легенды.mp3
В далекие, далекие времена не было жизни на земле. Но однажды Богу стало скучно, и он решил на одной из планет создать жизнь. Его выбор пал на планету Земля. Каждый из вас помнит, что первым человеком на Земле был Адам, а из его ребра Господь создал Еву. Бог поселил их в прекрасном саду. Им разрешалось все. Но нельзя лишь было приближаться и трогать один плод - яблоко. Но коварный Змей - искуситель и чисто женское любопытство сделали своё чёрное дело. Разгневался Бог и изгнал их из райского сада. С тех пор на планете Земля каждый человек строит свой Сад Жизни. Теперь в этих Садах поселилась ЛЮБОВЬ. 
Вот так, (родители невесты) создали свой сад любви. Татьяна, Александр, Пожалуйста. Выходите к нам.
А совсем другая семья, хранительницей которой стала мама Николая, тоже создала свой сад. Выходите к нам.
В большой и сильной любви рождаются самые красивые и счастливые дети. Вот так в доме Татьяны и александра на самой красивой клумбе, удобренной заботой, теплотой, лаской, распустился цветочек. И назвали его Ольгой выходи к нам. 
02. Выход невесты.mp3
А в другой семье однажды раздался громкий голос весёлого жизнерадостного мальчика "Вот он Я РОДИЛСЯ!" Конечно же, многие узнали, что это был Коля выходи к своей семье. 03. Выход жениха.mp3


Шло время, дети подрастали. И оглянуться не успели, как пришло время родителям невесты выдавать свою дочь замуж. А раньше на Руси, когда приходило такое время, наряжалась мать, мама у нас в лучшем наряде сегодня, наряжала свою дочь, наряд дочери сегодня - глаз не отвести, и выводила в народ. Чтобы показать, какую умницу- красавицу она вырастила, какой доброй хозяюшкой она стала. (мама невесты), берите дочь за руку и покажите народу свой многолетний труд. 05. Купина - Сказ о земле русской(показ невесты).mp3
Ну что скажет народ, хороша невеста выросла? ...
Аааа, разглядели, что хороша! А вы что думаете, (имя жениха) наш слепой? 
А как понял (жених), что (невеста) - та девушка, с которой он хотел бы идти по жизни, которая станет матерью его детей, хозяйкой его дома, он принял самое ответственное решение в своей жизни - он решил, что она станет его женой.  А когда молодой человек принимал такое серьёзное решение, он обязательно знакомил избранницу со своими родителями. Бери, Коля Олю за руку и подводи к своей семье..
А я хочу спросить у мамы жениха – одобряете ли Вы выбор сына, нравится Вам его избранница? ... Нравится! Тогда возьмите за руку невестку да похвастайте всему народу - какую умницу- красавицу Ваш сын в дом привёл, (показ невестки). А родители невесты одобряют выбор дочери? Тогда мама возьмите за руку своего зятя и покажите всем, какой он у вас.
05. Купина - Сказ о земле русской(показ невесты и жениха).mp3
Ну что ж, раз родители одобрили любовь детей, то свадьбе быть. Собственно, для чего мы здесь сегодня и собрались. И с самого утра, сердца ваших родителей бьются в унисон вместе с вашими. Ведь для них свадьба детей волнительней своей. Но, Настенька, я скажу тебе один очень важный факт сегодняшнего дня. Среди нас есть сердце, которое бьётся чуть чаще всех остальных. Я говорю о сердце папы. И сегодня (имя отца) понимает, что  ты встаёшь под защиту другого мужчины. В знак благодарности, подари, отцу этот танец. Гости дорогие, первый свадебный танец - танец Отца и дочери.(в папке  песня для танца отца и дочери)
А теперь я хочу спросить у отца невесты. (имя отца), как Вы считаете, (имя жениха)  именно тот мужчина, который сможет защитить Вашу дочь, а главное - сделать её счастливой?... Тогда возьмите её руку и вложите в руку её избранника. Может, скажете пару слов как мужчина мужчине?
06. Долина - Очаг ( для начала слов).mp3
А раз вы одобрили выбор своих детей, то  мы и подходим к финалу этой красивой Легенды. Раз настал День Свадьбы, то пришло время родителям разжигать очаг своим детям. 
 (Мамы от своих свечей зажигают очаг молодых). 
Вот он, свет огня молодой семьи Кошкиных. С гордостью пронесите этот огонь и покажите КАЖДОМУ ГОСТЮ, чтобы каждый согрелся лучами вашей Любви! 
И мы сейчас готовы оценить самые красивые мгновенья этого праздника - танец самой очаровательной пары города 
(перерыв на танцы)
Поздравительный марафон.
1.Букет для невесты.

Оранжевое настроение. (папка 38)
1.	«А» - комплементы невесте. «П» - комплементы жениху.
2.	«Е»-куда наши молодожены будут ездить? Как они будут ездить? Самое редкое место?
3.	«Л» - и там они будут?
4.	«С»-как они будут любить?
5.	«И» - а все потому, что люди на свадьбе собрались….
6.	«Н» - мы сегодня собрались на свадьбу, чтобы на «Н»
Кража туфли.
1.	Спортивные выступления. (папка 19.
2.	Хоровое пение (папка 20 уральские пельмени )
3.	Станцевать всем друзьям. Флеш моб (папка 20 он тебя целует.) 
4.	Маски (носатый, поцелуй, побитый, хряк, улыбочка, утконос, пахан)
Торт.
Букет и подвязка
Итак, привлекаем к себе внимание, фанфары и объявляя о начале блока. 00 - Фанфары 37.
После этого под аплодисменты гостей приглашаем выйти на танцевальную площадку невесту. 01 - Выход невесты
Далее делаем парад будущих невест.002 После представления и выхода всех девчонок мы приглашаем их потанцевать всем вместе.. 02 - Танец будущих невест
После этого невеста отделяется от них и бросает букет,. 
В честь девушке, поймавшей букет, обязательно офигенная отбивочка. 04 - Отбивка 115
Девушек мы просим занять свои места и приглашаем выйти жениха. 11 - Выход жениха
После него, также как и девушек. "выводим" холостых парней - 002
Когда все парни вышли на танцпол, мы предлагаем им станцевать танец холостяков, став в круг и прислонившись спинами друг к другу (жених участвует в танце). 12 - Танец будущих женихов
После чего следует, естественно романтичное, снятие подвязки с ножки невесты. 13 - Снятие подвязки
Поймавшему подвязку, мы конечно, же включаем замечательную отбивочку, аплодируем и крики УРА только приветствуются. 16 - Отбивка . Далее выходят женатые под гусарский марш и они принимают в свои ряды жениха. под 18 композицию качают жениха.

Последний танец молодых – раздать палочки. И проводы молодых 
 спасибо авторам идей. собирала все на просторах форума

----------

маринатокарь (25.07.2016)

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

*Светлана*, я бы не стала маме жениха задавать вопрос, нравится ли ей выбор сына. Ох, как часто бывает в реальности, что выбор сына как раз очень не по нраву его маме.
Мне вон на последней свадьбе невеста прямо так и сказала, чтобы не было никакой лирики, особенно связанной с родителями. Очень уж напряжённые отношения между невесткой и свекровью.

----------

natali_markelova (25.08.2017), вера денисенко (05.02.2017)

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

В вашем свадебном сценарии мне очень понравилась встреча молодых! :Ok:  И презентация гостей  :Ok: 
И поцелуйная академия всегда идёт на ура! :Yahoo:

----------

вера денисенко (05.02.2017)

----------


## валерия-нка

> Буду очень рада выслушать ваше мнение обо всем!!!


Наташа!интересные идейки, с очечками,с замочком,на фото работают,спасибки!

----------


## Курица

> я еще новичек. просто хочу поделиться сценарием свадьбы.





> я еще новичек. просто хочу поделиться сценарием свадьбы.


Света, большое спасибо за смелость!!!!
Выложить свой сценарий,  зная, что его будут читать и оценивать(!!!!) многие ведущие-и далеко не новички(!!!)_это поступок! Поступок, достойный уважения.

Но-так ли поняла-ты его тут выложила как раз для того, чтобы получить советы по его улучшению, не так ли??? Потому что-не нами сказано - нет пределов совершенству! :Derisive: 

Итак...что бы поправила в нём я ( сугубо ИМХО!!!)




> Тексты для встречи:
> Мы чтим обряды, следуем процессу –
> И, подаривших миру *принца* и *принцессу*,
> Встречаем *королей и королей*:
> Родители невесты: Татьяна и Александр!!
> Родители жениха: Наталья и Алексей!!
> 
> И ЭТИ люди тоже, как семья,
> Игрою слов, пусть не родители – радетели!
> ...


То, что ты назвала выше текстами для встречи, я бы назвала словом "стишки"...так вот-на мой взгляд, они только с претензией на оригинальность, но ничуть не оригинальны...
Объясняю свою точку зрения: :Blush2: 
Прям сплошь и рядом-коронованные особы: и принцы тебе тут, и короли, и цари...а по сути-то-все знают-просто жители Челябинска))))
далее-свидетели-если их такими эпитетами награждать, действительно должны быть особенными...
А если блистательный свидетель-пьян в хлам, а очаровательная Ольга-кривонога немного....то это может прозвучать как насмешка)))
 и отсюда - совет. Можешь, конечно, оставить эти стишки в своем сценарии, но я бы забыла их, и говорила СВОИМИ СЛОВАМИ, быть может, *индивидуально*!!!-представляла, исходя из конкретной ситуации по каждой из групп...даже и рифмовать не нужно...
К примеру _(пишу, совсем не думая, навскидку, в том порядке, в котором у тебя-почему именно так???не понимаю-не вижу логики)))сперва-родители-потом-свидетели почему-то-а потом только главные персонажи))))_:

-Встречайте! Приветствуйте аплодисментами! Те, без кого не было бы нашего торжества...те, кто помнят наших молодых сооовсем маленькими детками, кого до сих пор побаиваются жених и невеста...РОДИТЕЛИ наших молодых

-А теперь ваши аплодисменты - лучшим и проверенным друзьям, свидетелям их любви, их отношений, тем, кто не только сегодня, но и много лет подряд будет блюсти покой молодой семьи! Наши свидетели-(имя) и (имя)!

-И, наконец, главные виновники торжества: первый парень Калининского района города Челябинска,виртуоз футбольного мяча, приверженец здорового образа жизни, настоящий спортсмен, счастливый жених- (имя) и его избранница - незаурядная, любовью упоенная, улыбчивая,  судьбой своей довольная, озорная,  хрупкая, незаменимая, и конечно, самая-самая-самая любимая женщина для (имя жени ха)-его рыжеволосая красавица невеста(имя)

Согласись, что такое представление-индивидуальное, когда оно будет продуманным, будет встречено бОльшими аплодисментами?) :Grin: 

Далее…
Свет…Прочти, пожалуйста? Фразу, которой ты предлагаешь начать первы тост…Вдумчиво прочти…УВИДЬ её со стороны!!!



> Ведущий: Ну что все приготовили свои бокалы. Тогда разрешите мне начать.


Ты о чём говоришь??? Ты где ЭТО спрашиваешь???Зачем тут «Ну что?» Как будто ты –официантка и ты им сейчас будешь наливать…и просишь разрешения начать…
Только что говорила с такой патетикой, а тут…
ВЫБРОСЬ эту фразу вообще. Если уж нужна фраза-мостик к первому тосту, то пусть она будет  достойной ведущего! К примеру:
«Уважаемые гости, наполните ваши бокалы, и мы начинаем!»
Сам первый тост я бы тоже изменила (в сторону индивидуализации), но…если нравится-пусть будет. Во всяком случае, он короткий …самое страшное, когда ведущий делает первый тост длинным-она обрекает себя СРАЗУ на нелюбовь ГОЛОДНОЙ толпы))) Проверено на себе)))



> 3 тост.
> За родителей. Оля, скажи, какие руки у твоей свекрови? Правая и левая? – нет. У неё обе руки правые. У тещи перечисли все пальцы. Нет – все пальцы указательные.


Если далее идет красивый тост за родителей…по логике вещей? Я это предполагаю…то что тут делают эти обижающие мам фразы?? 



> ПРЕЗЕНТАЦИЯ ГОСТЕЙ:


?
Место этой презентации-на мой взгляд-чуть раньше. Максимум-после первого тоста…Иначе - логики не вижу… И она ооооочень длинна. Ооочень. Лучше сделать муз.нарезками представление-на каждую из групп гостей…Но-раз у тебя уже папы-мамы,свидетели и полодые представлены ранее(помнишь, там им аплодировали)-то тут их еще раз представлять-ну совсем ни к чему….тратишь время зря.



> Очаг (папка 9)
> 01. Начало легенды.mp3
> В далекие, далекие времена не было жизни на земле. Но однажды Богу стало скучно, и он решил на одной из планет создать жизнь.


Что касается очага…он интересен…но-опять (ИМХО!) Длинноват…И –я никогда бы не начинала легенду  со слов «Богу стало скучно…»)))



> спасибо авторам идей. собирала все на просторах форума


Тут можно еще много-много идей найти, чтобы украсить твой сценарий….



> бросает букет,.


Тут же, на Форуме, есть вариант не БРОСАНИЯ(синолним-для меня-швыряния) букета, а передача букета при помощи лент(карусель) или другие варианты…посмотри, возможно, тебе понравится…
Извини, если тебе покажется что-то обидным-ничего личного!!!
ЗЫ. Говорят, если критикуешь-предлагай)))В личку отправила мой вариант Поцелуйных курсов , возможно, они тебе понравятся)))

----------

natali_markelova (25.08.2017), вера денисенко (05.02.2017), МэриКу (23.01.2020)

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

Татьяна, ты так разложила всё по полочкам!  :Ok: Думаю, что не только Светлана возьмёт на вооружение твои советы! Я с удовольствием прочла комментарии и со многим согласна.

----------


## Курица

> момент для семейных пар "Ключи от счастья"


хороший у тебя  описан момент,Наташа.



> Дамы и господа!Скажите пожалуйста, кто в нашей жизни пользывался ключами?Есть таки?А кикие бывают ключи?
> (Болтаем с гостями гаечный, скрипичный, разводной,ключ пароль, ключ от квартиры…)
> Давайте подробно остановимся на замке с ключем?Что мы запираем на ключ?
> (Болтаем сейф,квартиру, машину,)


классный ход, обожаю стендап во всех его проявлениях...



> наговорить комплиментов Я ЦЕНЮ В СВОЕЙ ЖЕНЕ


я бы тут *усложнила* :Grin: :комплимент на каждую БУКВУ имени жены)))



> Удивительный танец


тоже усложнила бы: скажем, рок-н-ролл-называете, а включаете танец маленьких лебедей или твист)))



> Беречь этот ключик.Зажав между спинами пары несут на перегонки


куда несут? От старта до финиша? Одновременно все три пары?

----------


## Курица

> выкуп невесты коллективный.





> Моя жена в магазин пошла
> Новое платье там нашла
> Ну а я все сижу,
> И на цену не гляжу
> 
> Жених с друзьями:Ну я все сижу!Не ругаю я жену!


Наташа, как ответ жены с подружками(можно на девичнике порепетировать)))-предлагаю песенку на мотив известной песТни  Высоцкого на эту же тему)))
*Песня о Муже. 
*_
(на мотив "Если друг оказался вдруг...")_ 
минус  тут https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6NX1/i8hoePnCh 

_Если муж оказался вдруг 
То ли муж, то ли так ― тюфяк, 
Если думаешь, быть ли с ним 
Или лучше с другим ― 
Мужа в шоппинг тяни ― рискни, 
Не бросай одного его, 
Пусть он ходит везде с тобой ― 
Там поймешь, кто такой. 

Если муж в бутикАх ― не ах, 
Если смотрит, как зверь ― на дверь, 
И на шляпке пятьсот шестой 
Запросился домой ― 
Значит, рядом с тобой - чужой, 
Ты его не брани ― гони, 
Тут не сказки, и замуж тут 
За таких не идут. 

Если ж он не скулил, не ныл 
И с примеркой не торопил, 
А когда продавец просил ― 
Он стонал, но платил. 
Если ждал, утирая пот, 
Говорил, что тебе идет,― 
Значит, муж мой ― волшебный муж!
И любимый к тому ж!!! 


_

----------

Инесса Мур (17.05.2016), Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ (13.02.2016)

----------


## светланафомичева

обращаться к вам курица мне как - то неудобно вас наверное Татьяна зовут, я правильно поняла из следующего комментария? нет, нет, нет, какие могут быть обиды? я специально выставила сценарий, чтобы выслушать мнения о нем. и спасибо вам огромное за отзывы. они мне очень помогли. я как раз 26 свадьбу веду. много изменила, благодаря вам. спасибо большое!!!

----------


## светланафомичева

[QUOTE=nfnf73;5068352]*Светлана*, я бы не стала маме жениха задавать вопрос, нравится ли ей выбор сына. Ох, как часто бывает в реальности, что выбор сына как раз очень не по нраву его маме.

я почему это вставила в блок? просто на предыдущей свадьбе я спросила только свекровь. а мама невесты : а почему меня не спрашиваете? схватила жениха и потащила его по залу. хохма.

----------


## Курица

> обращаться к вам курица мне как - то неудобно вас наверное Татьяна зовут, я правильно поняла из следующего комментария?


 :Taunt: меня тут Курочкой чаще всего величают,Свет))) :Grin: 
[quote="светланафомичева;5068500"][QUOTE=nfnf73;5068352]

Цитата у тебя не получилась...
ЧТОБЫ ПРАВИЛЬНО цитировать, просто выдели кусок поста и жди-на гиперссылке выплывет слово "Цитировать".Щёлкай его-и цитата встанет так, как нужно.

----------


## natashashev

> я бы тут усложнила:комплимент на каждую БУКВУ имени жены)))


Не поверите!!!Так и сделала в субботу))))




> тоже усложнила бы: скажем, рок-н-ролл-называете, а включаете танец маленьких лебедей или твист)))


Спасибо за идею!!




> куда несут? От старта до финиша? Одновременно все три пары?


А здесь уже от места)Изначально представляла,что на скорость.

А еще я замки использовала как рамку,вместо багета и пары целовались)




> Если муж оказался вдруг 
> То ли муж, то ли так ― тюфяк,


Мне кажется немного обидно,я сейчас работаю над выкупом жениха как раз...Как назло все хотят его красть!!!

----------


## natashashev

Я прошу прощения за много сообщений,не сообразила,что можно все цитаты в одно!Спасибо,всем кто оценил героев,вот ссылка на музыку
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Ekyq/LGKJyhhTf

----------

маринатокарь (25.07.2016)

----------


## Курица

> Мне кажется немного *обидно*


тююююю? почему это??? МКАК раз там в завершающих строчках-ЕГО, МУЖА-восхваление!!!!
Смотри:
Если ж он не скулил, не ныл
И с примеркой не торопил,
А когда продавец просил ―
Он стонал, но платил.
Если ждал, утирая пот,
Говорил, что тебе идет,―
*Значит, муж твой ― волшебный муж!
И любимый к тому ж!!!*




> вот ссылка на музыку
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Ekyq/LGKJyhhTf


Наташа, с каким постом эту музыку соединить, напиши-чтобы всё было на месте!Я сделаю.

----------


## Donskova-t

*светланафомичева*, Я с Курочкой полностью согласна, вот еще то режет глаз и слух



> прямо в рот насолите друг другу.


 :Vah:   уж лучше пусть свои кусочки посолят, или перед разделом каравая каждый сторону друг друга....

----------


## Курица

Ой))) Таня Донскова! Спасибо тебе за острые глазки! Конечно! Я эту фразу ПРОПУСТИЛА как-то, не увидела...
Конечно, так не стоит говорить :Nono: ...и видеть, КАК молодые СОЛЯТ В РОТ друг другу-смешно, наверное, но неэстетично :Blush2:  и принижает(ИМХО) обряд, присущий, в большинстве своём, всем свадьбам.

_(в скобках замечу, что у меня -не откусывают, у меня-отламывают...после имевшего место случая, когда во время откусывания ну ооочень жадный жених получил травму челюсти(она просто заскочила))))свернулась набок)))_и был отвезен в травмпункт, а за стол отправилась рыдающая невеста)))_

Можно сказать так:
-А теперь посолите отломанные вами кусочки! Вы в последний раз имеете возможность насолить друг другу за все мелкие неприятности, которые у вас были...не стесняйтесь, солите как следует!!!
Посолили?
Ну, а теперь...(пауза) Вы же-муж и жена?И у вас всё-общее?(дождитесь утвердительного ответа)Значит, поменяйтесь кусочками!!!!
_(тут смех гостей-ведь солили-то от души))))))_
И...
кормите, кормите ДРУГ ДРУГА!!!
(тут опять смех, но-от того, что справедливость восторжествовала -каждый есть кусок, который САМ, не жалея, посолил). 

Они жуют, а вы-приговариваете:
-Вот так и в жизни семейной-закон бумеранга...сделаете плохо супругу-плохо будет самому...

----------

вера денисенко (05.02.2017)

----------


## светланафомичева

> Мне кажется немного обидно,я сейчас работаю над выкупом жениха как раз...Как назло все хотят его красть!!!


на вкм ершик инночка выставляла выкуп жениха. там уже невеста с подругами выкупали. тоже здорово проходит




> Конечно, так не стоит говорить...и видеть, КАК молодые СОЛЯТ В РОТ друг другу-смешно, наверное, но неэстетично и принижает(ИМХО) обряд, присущий, в большинстве своём, всем свадьбам.
> 
> _(в скобках замечу, что у меня -не откусывают, у меня-отламывают...после имевшего место случая, когда во время откусывания ну ооочень жадный жених получил травму челюсти(она просто заскочила))))свернулась набок)))_и был отвезен в травмпункт, а за стол отправилась рыдающая невеста)))_
> 
> Можно сказать так:
> -А теперь посолите отломанные вами кусочки! Вы в последний раз имеете возможность насолить друг другу за все мелкие неприятности, которые у вас были...не стесняйтесь, солите как следует!!!
> Посолили?
> Ну, а теперь...(пауза) Вы же-муж и жена?И у вас всё-общее?(дождитесь утвердительного ответа)Значит, поменяйтесь кусочками!!!!
> _(тут смех гостей-ведь солили-то от души))))))_
> ...


я так и делала, просто в сценарии не изменила. на одной свадьбе посмотрела - мне не понравилось. решила так не делать. во время проведения не все делаю по сценарию не получается. всегда приходится что - то менять. девочки, спасибо огромное за ваши замечания. они в будущем помогут не делать таких ошибок.

----------


## светланафомичева

еще после песочной церемонии делаю блок породнения.
(маме жениха): Наталья(папка 27)
Вы теперь не просто дама,
А прекрасной дочки мама!
Никогда не хмурит бровь
Идеальная...(гости хором -свекровь
 (маме невесты): Татьяна
А у вас теперь сынок —
Замечательный зятек!
Так что будьте с ним попроще,
Как и подобает...(теще!)
 (отцу невесты): Александр
Вы мужчина хоть куда,Вам отныне навсегда
Выпала большая честь: Вы теперь зоветесь...(тесть!
(отцу жениха): сергей
К слову «свекор», как ни бились,
Рифмы все не находились!
Я спрошу без лишних слов:
Свекром быть готов?
Отец жениха: ...готов!
-Поприветствуем свекра.

Обряд породнения
1. Встречайте, теща и свекровь
 Благословят они любовь
 Обе сватьи выходите
 Нам цыганочку спляшите.
 2.  Роднитесь, яблочко спляшите
3. Невеста, твой черед настал
 Со свидетельницей выйти в зал
 мы вас попросим дамы, мисс:
 «кан-кан» станцуйте нам на бис!
 4. А жениха со свидетелем попросим!
 Зажечь в глазах грузинскую искринку
 И чтоб продлить веселья в вечеринку
 Для породнения с бацайте лезгинку! 
Танец свекрови и невесты
Танец жених и тещи
Дорогие гости! Сегодня между семьями жениха и невесты образовалась новая родственная связь. Обнимитесь все вместе. Ведь разделенное горе - половина горя, разделенная радость - удвоенная радость. Пожелаем долгих счастливых лет новому родственному союзу! 
(Молодые говорят слова благодарности и дарят родителям подарки.) Тост за соединение двух семей.

----------

Зосик (08.05.2017), Киссерюльчик (01.10.2016), маринатокарь (25.07.2016)

----------


## una

> как правильно цитировать)у тебя не получилось, я исправила...


мамочка-Курочка, спасибо за все сказанное, и....вот теперь научилась...




> как правильно цитировать)у тебя не получилось, я исправила...


мамочка-Курочка, спасибо за все сказанное, и....вот теперь научилась...





> Сообщение от Славина  
> И именно здесь я научилась строить программы совсем другого уровня, благодаря нашим учителям!!!! И я не фыркала на замечания, как здесь делают многие новички, а старалась внимать и день и ночь полезной информации.


как же вы бесконечное количество раз правы, совсем чуть-чуть я на форуме,одной миллионной части не увидела того, чем делятся, но познакомившись лишь отдельными моментами уже невтерпеж перевернуть с ног на голову программы, где-то уже поздно (к сожалению еще пока тяжеловато супер быстро перестраиваться), но тараканчик в голове уже сидит, кстати, читала и видела фото "женские тараканы" по-моему, кому то может поднадоело, а у нас о таком и не слыхали, и такие моменты потихоньку будем приобретать... а сколько ведь еще.... Вообщем - работы нечапотый край!

----------


## natashashev

> Наташа, с каким постом эту музыку соединить, напиши-чтобы всё было на месте!Я сделаю.


пост #285

----------


## Курица

> пост #285


готово,Наташа! :Ok:

----------


## natashashev

> на вкм ершик инночка выставляла выкуп жениха. там уже невеста с подругами выкупали. тоже здорово проходит


А не подскажите,в какой темке рыскать???Очень буду благодарна!!!

----------


## светланафомичева

> А не подскажите,в какой темке рыскать???Очень буду благодарна!!!


на вкм в свадебной беседке. стр. 344, пост 6861

----------


## MarinaPotkina

> Вы теперь не просто дама,
> А прекрасной дочки мама!
> Никогда не хмурит бровь
> Идеальная...(гости хором -свекровь
> (маме невесты): Татьяна
> А у вас теперь сынок —
> Замечательный зятек!
> Так что будьте с ним попроще,
> Как и подобает...(теще!)
> ...


Свет, подобный момент провожу так- давно, а вот стихов не было!Спасибо за подсказку. И я по другому это делать не хочу, потому что родители  так куражатся- на этом моменте!Спасибо ещё раз!

----------


## Ирина Щербакова

Здравствуйте, Марина! Я по мере необходимости захожу на форум и пользуюсь интересными идеями для проведения юбилеев (лично для себя для мамы. коллеги, не как тамада). Буквально через 2 дня будем провожать на пенсию коллегу и нужно пожелание. Не подскажите, где можно найти? Спасибо

----------


## Ирина Щербакова

Здравствуйте, подскажите, пожалуйста. где можно найти стихи- поздравления для уходящего на пенсию?

----------


## Танюша35

Мама Курочка направь куда надо, если не туда пишу. Вчера меня внезапно осенила идея в проведении Хэллуина. Это ведь так ИН-КУ на меня действует))) Если Хэллуин - это праздник всякой нечисти, то можно сделать тематическую вечеринку, НО! с использованием наших героев: Нафаня, Кузя, Бабка-ежка, и какую-нибудь скромную девушку "назначить" Наташей, за всякую фигульку ей говорить: "Наташа! умница дочка, маму встречаешь!" (или для хохмы оставить). А в качестве конкурсов провести эпизоды из этого мульта, например: стоя в тазике отталкиваться шваброй (клюшкой, палкой от лыж) имитируя движение домовят во время танцев. Потом можно кого-то "запеленать" и назвать "Счастье привалило". Из реквизита минимум: парик для Кузьки, Нафани, для Б-Яги платок и метла, на спину прилепить как и кого будут звать: "Счастье", Леший и проч.нечисть. Ну идея сыроватая, (может глуповатая) а может и как-то доработать можно?

----------


## Танюша35

> Написать пятой точкой дружке дату свадьбы, обоим


Тоже оригинально! а я где-то подглядела (не помню когда и на какой свадьбе) когда пятой точкой нужно по очереди писать слова "Совет да любовь" а"!" делать синхронно вдвоём. На ура проходит, я делала на свадьбе брата (но не вела её). Тамада была очень "дохлая" и пока ушла переодевать гостей в наложниц и султана (старо как мир и очень скучно), я у музыкантов выпросила микрофон и бодренько так провела этот выкуп! (сама украла, сама типо "придумала" задание). Очень весело когда мужчина попой не понятно вертит и а я и гости кричим: "Не поняли какая буква!")))

----------


## Курица

> Мама Курочка направь куда надо, если не туда пишу. Вчера меня внезапно осенила идея в проведении Хэллуина.


Татьяна, погуляй вот тут:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105462   Хэллуин

http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=487  Тематические праздники

----------


## Нюра

Здравствуйте! Хочу поделиться одним моментом, делаю на свадьбах получается трогательно. 

Я наряжаю свидетелей в ангелов – белые одежды, крылья, нимбы. Жениха и невесту прошу выйти в центр зала и сесть на стулья поставленные рядом, они садятся почти лицом друг к другу и держатся за руки. Свидетелям в руки я даю корзину с лепестками роз и объясняю им задачу: они изображают ангелов, посыпают молодых лепестками роз пока я читаю стихотворение, а в один из моментов делают вид что что-то шепчут на ушко ангел-свидетель невесте, а ангел-свидетельница жениху (по стихотворению понятно в какой момент нужно шептать), а после того как пошептали и лепестки закончились «ангелы» стоят за молодыми положив им руки на плечи.

Фоном включаем 1 трек.
 Я говорю: Сегодня такой замечательный день жених и невеста надели друг другу на пальцы обручальные кольца, заявив всему миру, что отныне они навсегда вместе! И даже их ангелы спустились с небес, чтобы поздравить их с этим событием!

Два крылатых ангела сегодня на земле
Притаились где-то среди нас!
Два крылатых ангела спрыгнули с небес,
Чтобы защищать сегодня Вас!
Пусть на Вас просыплется неба благодать,
Пусть прольётся света яркий луч!
Удалось Вам на земле счастье повстречать,
Удалось найти свою судьбу!
И шептали ангелы: «Милые влюблённые,
Вы своей любовью нынче окрылённые!
И летать Вы можете, право, выше нас!
Ну, а мы, по-прежнему, охраняем Вас!» (сочиняла сама не судите строго))

Здесь включается 2 трек, после того, как он заканчивается, я говорю:
Все мы мужчины и женщины по зову своего сердца ищем свою вторую половину, и именно оно, наше сердце, подсказывает нам когда происходит та самая, главная встреча. Так жил на свете жених и ровно стучало его мужское сердце (трек 3 стук сердца), и так же жила не свете невеста и взволнованно стучало её женское сердце в ожидании своей судьбы (трек 4 стук сердца), но вот однажды они встретились и их сердца забились чаще и сильнее и они поняли что теперь у них одно сердце на двоих ( здесь включается 5 трек и свидетели-ангелы ставят перед молодыми пушистое сердце из перьев, как фоторамку и для всех зрителей и фотографов жених и невеста оказываются в сердце и с ангелами за плечами)

Надеюсь, Вы смогли прочитать всё, уж изложила как смогла.
Не умею выкладывать музыку к сожалению, попробую написать:
1 трек минусовка Аллилуя любви
2 трек муз. фрагмент из этой же песни, но уже со словами от «Аллилуя возлюбленной паре» и до « аллилуя любви, аллилуя»
3 трек Стук сердца
4 трек Стук сердца
5 муз фрагмент из песни Рады Рай «Бьётся сердце одно на двоих» со слов «Бьётся сердце» и до слов «мы не видим любви границы!»

По желанию молодых, это может быть так же подводкой к их первому танцу, тогда после того как ангелы сердце подержали я говорю: наши Ангелы часто спускаются с небес на землю чтобы помочь нам и порадоваться вместе с нами, а ещё чтобы услышать самый замечательный звук на земле – стук влюблённого сердца! Прямо сейчас и вы услышите стук двух влюблённых сердец, наша прекрасная пара дарит Вам свой первый танец! ( а пока я это говорю свидетели-ангелы берут за руки жениха и невесту и сначала разводят их в разные стороны а потом вновь подводят к друг другу и соединяют их руки) И начинает звучать музыка первого танца.

Жду Ваших оценок!)))

----------

olya.pan (12.04.2016), НатусикБлинчик (08.08.2017)

----------


## Нюра

Свадебные ромашки.
Совершенно случайным образом придумалось всё это мне, но получилось отлично, на каждой свадьбе, где делаю, проходит просто замечательно! 
Одеваю я двух мальчиков в ромашки (зелёные маечки, юбочки зелёные в белый горошек и жёлтые чепчики на которых вокруг лица «растут» белые лепесточки). Я говорю, что, конечно жениху и невесте на свадьбе все дарят цветы, вот и я решила подарить цветочки, только они не простые, а особенные, встречайте Ромашки полевые одна – невесте, одна – жениху. И под весёлую музычку (у меня это полька финская) выходят Ромашки и танцуют танец, как сами придумают буквально секунд 40, если совсем куражатся то минуту, потом я их останавливаю и говорю всем: 
«Вот пришли Ромашки к нам на свадьбу, а что обычно влюблённые делают с ромашками? Правильно гадают на них, и я предлагаю нашим жениху и невесте погадать на ромашках!»
Ромашки берут жениха и невесту за ручки и выводят их к подготовленным стульчикам, жених и невеста садятся, а Ромашки встают на одно колено перед ними.
Я: «Всё в ваших руках влюблённых смелее рвите лепестки с наших Ромашек и гадайте любит или не любит! (каждый лепесток у ромашки на липучке и поэтому легко отрывается и потом так же легко возвращается назад)
У влюблённых конечно получается – Любит! (на ромашке 7 лепестков)
Когда наши Ромашки становятся лысыми, я прошу их собрать свои лепесточки и раздать гостям, те гости кто получил лепесток выходят и оказываются либо в команде невесты и её Ромашки либо в команде жениха и его Ромашки, задача проста: каждая команда выстраивается друг за другом и они должны лепестки Ромашке вернуть, второй участник команды бежит тогда когда прибежал назад первый, ну и можно например чтобы каждый участник обнимал или целовал в щёку и невесту (или жениха если его команда) и Ромашку и только после этого втыкал на место лепесток.

Подскажите, как вставить картинку-фото покажу как выглядят мои Ромашки!

----------

lybochka (29.12.2015), olya.pan (12.04.2016), айна чуйнешова (06.12.2016), девятова (12.08.2017), Диковина (29.01.2016), догадина (14.12.2015), Елена 056 (08.11.2017), ЕленаЗолотаюшка (14.02.2016), Леди N (05.02.2016), марандра (14.01.2017), наталья севрюкова (11.02.2020), НатусикБлинчик (08.08.2017), О-па-па (23.12.2015), Сиренко (30.07.2017), Щастье (30.01.2017)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*Нюра*, Как выкладывать музыку я пока не запомнила,а вот с фотографиями,разобралась давно. Нюра тебе потребуется сервер,допустим такой- http://*********ru/  Там есть ВЫБЕРИТЕ ФАЙЛ нажимаешь, высвечивается твой комьпьютер,ты ищешь то место,где у тебя лежит нужное фото и нажимаешь на это фото и ОТКРЫТЬ,затем на сервере ЗАГРУЗИТЬ ..ждёшь немного когда фото появилось копируешь вторую или третью ссылку и вставляешь здесь...получится одна строчка букв и цифр,не пугайся..когда сообщение отправишь,то фотография появится.

----------


## Нюра

Пробую выставить фото Свадебных Ромашек к посту 320, за инструкцию спасибо Татьяне55! [img]http://*********su/6257183.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********su/6265374.jpg[/img]
надеюсь получилось))) конечно хочу ваших оценок и замечаний :Blush2:

----------

Диковина (29.01.2016), догадина (14.12.2015), марандра (14.01.2017)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Свадебные ромашки.


Спасибо Нюра тебе,за позитив,смотрю на парниш и улыбаюсь.

----------


## Нюра

Да классные были ребятки.)

----------


## ymnaja24

> Да классные были ребятки.)


Ромашки такие шикарные сами шили?

----------


## lzubenko

> Свадебные ромашки.
> Совершенно случайным образом придумалось всё это мне, но получилось отлично, на каждой свадьбе, где делаю, проходит просто замечательно! 
> ................покажу как выглядят мои Ромашки!



Ой не знаю правильно ли отвечаю!!!
Нюра очень интересно, я хоть и под детским праздникам, но уже в голове ромашки и где будут родители ребёнка и может сделать её цветную и пожелания говорить, о цветик семицветик!!! Ну ладно нужно продуматью спасибо интересно!!!!

----------


## Нюра

> Ромашки такие шикарные сами шили?


К сожалению сама я с шитьём совсем не дружу, но у меня есть замечательная швея-волшебница которая может воплотить любую мою мою идею!)))

----------


## Boichuk

> мое личное мнение и убеждение - с хлебом не играют


Согласна, не вариант...

----------


## Ritulya993

> Встреча юбиляра « Место под солнцем!» или « Светлое будущее!»


Это встреча замечательного автора Иришки Игнатовой(Окрыленной). Каждый вариант встречи на вес золота, особенно в повторных компаниях. Вот и сейчас озадачена встречей: 60-летие мужчины рыбака-охотника, но гости важные и солидные. Хочется чтобы встреча была как выстрел - короткой и всразу в цель - улыбка, праздничный настрой!

----------


## Тамара23

Провела недавно первую свадьбу. Очень трогательным моментом получилась винная церемония или как её еще называют "ссорный ящик".  Попросила перед днем бракосочетания молодых написать друг другу любовные письма и запечатать их в красивые конверты. Приготовила ящик, куда накануне поставили с невестой любимое вино молодых и бокалы. В качестве подводки к церемонии рассказала притчу о "Секрете счастливой семейной жизни" (есть на форуме) и предложила молодым сделать небольшой "оберег от ссор". Пригласила молодых в центр зала, где жених с невестой положили свои письма и под красивую мелодию заколотили крышку ящика, а затем пообещали прощать друг другу обиды и вскрыть этот ящик лишь на золотую свадьбу. Молодые остались довольны и гостей удивили.

----------

Зосик (08.05.2017), наталья севрюкова (11.02.2020)

----------


## Натали69

Добрый день, я тоже предлага_ молодым написать письма заранее(описать свои чувства, надежды, мечты...) , красиво упаковать в специальные конверты ручной работы, мы вручаем их на хранение мамам жениха и невесты , на 1 год , с тем чтобы в перву_  годовщину письма нашли своих адресатов и у молодых нахлынули воспоминания о главном дне в их жизни-послевкусие свадьбы(как вариант, может быть кому-нибудь пригодится)

----------

elmira67 (07.06.2016), Nikol (01.06.2017)

----------


## natashashev

Всем снова привеет) Хочу поделиться тостом за родителей,хотя этот момент я делала и как очаг и как тост за новую большую одну семью.. 
Родители….Ро-ди-те-ли. Мама..Папа…Это наверное самые приятные для слуха слова. Что уж говорить о них самих. Это те люди которых мы безумно любим…Аня и Саша вы, конечно, уже взрослые и сегодня становитесь еще взрослее. Потому что именно сегодня вы сделали очень важный  шаг в большое будущее.Но они (показываю на родителей) помнят вас совсем крошками, щлепающими басиком по полу, боящимися бабабку, стоящими в углу, помнят вас с разбитым лбом,а может разбитым сердцем..помнят первые бантики и рогатки, падения  с велосипеда и первого снеговика..Правда же? (спрашиваю у родителей)И сегодня и их праздник тоже,потому что самое большое счастье для родителей, это счастье их детей!!А вы сегодня счастливы как никогда! Ну посмотрите на своих «крошечек» ,посмотрите как горят их глаза, прислушайтесь  как стучат их сердца..Они счастливы..А вы???(конечно они отвечают что очень счастливы)
Так вот таким счастливым людям хочется сказать только одно, чтобы это счастье не кончалось, будьте дружной семьей, и ни когда не ругайтесь! Сегодня ваша семья стала больше! И это прекрасно! А у вас Аня и Саша теперь два Родительских дома, и двери этих домов всегда будут для вас открыты..

----------

+Виталий+ (06.12.2016), churzik (16.02.2016), Crystal (31.01.2017), Elena Moderatorin (06.04.2020), Kiska2009 (14.03.2017), O-lusha (31.01.2017), oga (13.01.2017), Sемицветик (08.06.2016), TSI (14.08.2017), vejila (17.02.2016), Zажигалка (05.02.2016), Варшава (30.09.2016), вера денисенко (05.02.2017), Ганина Галина (15.04.2016), девятова (12.08.2017), Ингуша (17.05.2016), Киссерюльчик (01.10.2016), Леди N (05.02.2016), марандра (14.01.2017), маринатокарь (25.07.2016), наталья севрюкова (06.02.2019), НатусикБлинчик (08.08.2017), ненька (05.02.2016), Ольга Соколова (23.08.2017), Света 79 (26.02.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (05.02.2016), Яна31 (05.02.2016)

----------


## natashashev

Ну а дальше в одной прозрачной ключнице вешаю ключи от родительских домов и вручаю молодым,можно просто соединить ключи в одну связку.

----------

Натали69 (05.02.2016), НатусикБлинчик (08.08.2017)

----------


## Натали69

Я раньше делала" Выбор крестного" ( перед гаданием на первенца)Может кому-нибудь пригодится.Идея такова-объявляем кастинг на титул "Претендент в крестные"( поясняем как это почетно и ответственно бла-бла-бла...)Жених и невеста осмотрев гостей и родственников,приглаша_т  в центр зала по 2 гостя( мужчины),тех кого молодожены хотели бы видеть в этой роли.Далее спрашиваем какие 3 важные дела должен успеть совершить настоящий мужчина...(Построить дом , посадить дерево и родить сына)Мы предлагаем вам , дорогие претенденты на титул крестного пройти первый раунд-построить дом, прямо здесь в центре зала , активно принимая помощь гостей .Звучит энергичная (хитовая)муз.заставка ( время ограниченно, это тоже заранее оговариваем , иногда по правилу поднятой руки- кто первым справился с заданием- поднимает руку вверх," стоп машина!")рассматриваем , комментируем каждый из вариантов, сила аплодисментов определяет тех, кто продолжит борьбу(один участник выбывает , получая подарок . аплодисменты и улыбки)Далее- посадим дерево, заставим его цвести и приносить плоды ( по возможности...)вручаем участникам заранее подготовленные веточки деревьев и снова 3,2,1- время пошло!( темповая муз.заставка).Готовые" экибано"  рассматриваем комментируем( желательно с _мором)Так же силой аплодисментов определяем тех участников , что продолжит конкурс(Выбывшему подарок).И наконец- сын.Здесь у меня есть несколько вариантов:1-выбрать "мальчика " в зале , вынести на ручках( при желании экипировать чепцом ,бутафорской соской т.п.)Исполнить колыбельну_ песенку. 2 вариант-говор_ , что при рождении человек получает свое имя , которое накладывает важный отпечаток на судьбу и характер, вручаем участникам два бумажных флажка(одна сторона цветная - в тон свадебного торжества , а другая белая,на ней и будем писать и 2 маркера)Просим гостей оказать помощь и за 1 минуту наши претенденты соберут подсказки гостей, для удобства делим зал пополам-2 команды.Затем озвучиваем самое длинное имя для мальчика, записанное на флажке , винтажное или просто смешное.Побеждает тот, кто собрал больше имен.Победитель произносит тост-пожелание в адрес молодых.

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (05.02.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (05.02.2016)

----------


## natashashev

Всем привет,у меня вот как всегда все в последний момент)Срочно заказали 23 февраля и 8 марта у школьников)Быстро набросала кричалку,может кому пригодится,сейчас актуально вроде
Шикарные прически, платья, туфли, лак
Выглядят девчата, лучше всех стандартов!
Сделать комплимент им каждый будет рад
Поэтому, ребята, дружно «С 8 МАРТА»

Сегодня отдыхаем, играем и танцуем
Отложили книжки и позабыли парты
Мы Не скрываем радость от праздника большую
Ребята, ну-ка дружно! Девчонки С  8 МАРТА!!

Чтоб клад найти волшебный
Не нужна нам карта
Клад – наши девчонки
И Дружно «С 8 МАРТА»


Сильные, спортивные, отважные
Все будто  капитаны корабля-
Сегодня в этом зале наши мальчики
Мальчишки! С 23 ФЕВРАЛЯ!!!

Знаем, могут мальчишки, словно рыцари
На коня, да за принцессой по полям
Ведь они наши герои и  защитники
Мальчишки С  23 ФЕВРАЛЯ!!

Пусть сегодня мы немного соревнуемся
Но берегут нас пуще хрусталя
Надежные, ответственные парни
Мальчишки! С 23 ФЕВРАЛЯ!

----------

Sashulik (08.03.2016), Катюньчик (29.02.2016), кэт радистка (13.05.2016), маринатокарь (25.07.2016), Сиренко (30.07.2017)

----------


## natashashev

Всем привет!Недавно пришлось делать на мой взгляд сложную тему для детей "Права ребенка" ,выкладываю,может будет полезно,за музыкой обращайтесь,если что))
Трек 01 Начало + цветок на экран
Вед1: Здравствуйте ребята!!Давайте знакомиться!Мы хотим знать и как вас зовут, поэтому мы считаем до трех , а вы каждый громко называете своё имя !Ну вот и познакомились
Вед2: У меня к вам просьба: закройте, пожалуйста, глаза, улыбнитесь, откройте глаза, посмотрите, у нас в классе стало светлее. Это от ваших улыбок засияло солнце, оно согрело нас своим теплом. Когда вы улыбаетесь, у вас счастливые и добрые лица. А значит, сюда пришли замечательные дети
Вед2:  Ребята, а вы знаете что у всех людей есть свои права? Вы об этом знали? Каждый человек наделён определёнными основными правами — просто потому, что он является человеком.Но есть особенные права-права детей .Сегодня мы о них подробно поговорим. Ведь когда права человека плохо известны людям, могут возникнуть  нарушения прав человека.
Вед2: Первое право – это право на жизнь!Ведь все мы когда-то появились на свет!И у каждого есть свой маленький  праздник!Какой?Правильно день рождения!!!!
Трек 02 Др фон
Что такое День рождение?
Это праздник наслаждения,
Много шариков воздушных
И подарков  очень нужных.
Рядом близкие, друзья
И любимая семья.
Все танцуют и поют,
Веселятся, торт жуют.
Ну ответьте-ка сейчас
День Рождения - это класс???
А вы знаете, когда у вас День Рождения? Похлопали те у кого ДР зимой, летом, весной, осенью.(только здесь заканчивается трек 02 и сразу включаете 03)
Вед1:   Трек 03.1 фон имена+ картинка 03.2
Как  много имен на свете
Всех даже не сосчитать!
На них отзываются дети
Они с ними выходят гулять
Без имени,как к другу обратиться?
Себя,как же назвать!
Давайте дружить и знакомиться
Ведь имя нельзя потерять!(музыку убираете!)

Вот мы с вами познакомились, мы назвали свои имена. Сейчас вы Леночки и Димочки, а вот когда станете взрослыми, будете Еленой Васильевной или Дмитрием Анатольевичем или Марией Ивановной! Что же я изменила в имени? А что такое отчество? А вы свое знаете?На счет три называем, а еще у каждого есть Фамилия. Называем Фамилии  
Вед2: И у вас есть право на Имя, Оно включает в себя имя, данное ребенку при рождении (собственное имя), отчество (родовое имя), фамилию, переходящую к потомкам. Но еще у каждого есть право на Гражданство.Гражданство- это принадлежность человека определенному государству
Вед1: Трек 04 семья
На улице дождь непрерывный,
А дома тепло и светло.
И можно на бурые ливни
Спокойно смотреть сквозь стекло.
Тут можно укрыться от зноя,
Спастись от морозного дня.
В хорошее место родное
Домой меня ждет семья!(музыку убираете)
Далее. Каждый имеет право на семью. Каждый ребенок имеет право жить и воспитываться в семье, насколько это, возможно, право знать своих родителей, право на их заботу, право на совместное с ними проживание, за исключением случаев, когда это противоречит его интересам.
 Вед2: Девочки часто играют в дочки-матери, а мы с вами сейчас поиграем в дружную семью, для этого нам  нужны помощники (Вызываем ребят, по 4 чел в команду.(мама, папа, сын и дочь) 
трек 04.1 сбор детей
Трек 05 идем семьей
Трек 06 дети на места
Ребята,еще существует право на жилье. Местом жительства несовершеннолетних, не достигших 14 лет, признается место жительства родителей.
Вед1: трек 07.1 фон врач+ картинка 07.2доктор
 Детский доктор утром рано
 Надевает свой халат,
 Руки моет он под краном,   
 В кабинет зовет ребят.

 А потом в жару и холод,
 Словно доктор Айболит,
 Через весь огромный город
 Врач по вызову спешит.

 Не страшны нам грипп, ангина,
 ОРЗ, ветрянка, корь,
 Врач – служитель медицины
 Победит любую хворь! Музыку убирате

 Вед2:Следующее право- это право на медицину. Каждый  ребенок имеет право на охрану здоровья и медицинскую помощь.Поэтому если у вас что-то заболит,вы можете обратится в детскую поликлинику или детскую больницу и вам обязательно помогут!
Вед1: Ребята,а среди вас есть кто-то,кто хочет стать врачем? Выходите к нам!
Трек 08.1 сбор детей
 Трек 08.2  игра врачи
Трек 08.3 дети на места
Вед2: Трек 09 фон знании
Познание — великая страна,
Как бесконечность, глубока она.
В страну ведут великие пути,
Не всякому легко по ним идти.
Тому в страну познанья путь 
открыт,
В ком жажда знаний тайная горит.
Пусть долог путь, но вам ребята по плечу
Я с вами в страну знаний полечу!(музыку убираете!)

Вед1: И мы продолжаем наш разговор о правах все дети имеют право на образование. Ваше образование,ребята,должно способствовать развитию ваших талантов и способностей!
Вед2: Конечно уже сейчас вы учитесь всему новому.Скажите чему вы научились совсем недавно? А кто вас учит?
А когда вы подрастете и станните школьниками,вы ещеи оценки будите получать!Какая оценка самая лучшая?Правильно!5!И сегодня мы с вами ее заработаем! Картинка 10
1.Натюрморт, пейзаж, портрет
Я рисую сотни лет.
Очень с красками дружу
И художникам служу.
Мягкая, как кисочка
Тоненькая...(кисточка)картинка 10.1

2. Я с предметами дружу,
Всё о них вам расскажу.
Измеряю рост, длину,
Ширину и глубину.
Хоть цена - пустяк, копейка,
Я – отличная...(линейка)картинка 10.2

3.Если ты его отточишь,
Нарисуешь все, что хочешь!
Солнце, море, горы, пляж.
Что же это?..
(Карандаш) картинка 10.3

4.Разноцветные листы,
Вырезай и клей их ты.
Аппликации, картинки,
Серебристые снежинки.
Можешь сотворить и флаги
Из листов... (цветной бумаги) картинка 10.4

5.Я лепила колобка,
Сплющила его слегка.
Тут же получился блин —
Очень мягкий... (пластилин)картинка 10.5

6.Детям мы кроим одежду,
Стрижем ногти на пальчиках,
Подстригаем волосы 
Девочкам и мальчикам картинка 10.6 и сразу 10.7

Вед1: Молодцы!!!Замечательные и умные детки!!

Вед1: трек 11 отдых фон +картинка отдых 11.0
Хорошо на тёплом камне
Слушать ласковый прибой,
А потом, взмахнув руками,
Прыгнуть в омут голубой,
В голубой, зелёный, синий...
Чтоб узнать, что ты не трус,
Чтоб увидеть мир активный,
Царство крабов и медуз.
Вед2: Хм,а что это тебя на воспоминания о лете потянуло?
Вед1:Так ведь летом красота!Отдохнуть можно!
Вед2: Так отдыхать можно не только летом, тем более что каждый имеет право на отдых и досуг.А Вы,ребята,  знаете что такое досуг?
Досуг- это ваше свободное время.И вы имеете право участвовать в играх и развлекательных мероприятиях,, и свободно участвовать в культурной жизни и заниматься искусством.
Вед1:
Ребята,а как вы любите отдыхать?как проводите выходные?Каникулы?А в игры играете? А давайте и сейчас мы с вами немножко отдохнем и поиграем ! все встаем со своих мест. (Игра 1,2,3)
Трек 11.1 путалка фон
 Поиграли, покричали Ура. Сели

Вед2: трек 12 фон полиция+ картинка 12.0 право на защиту
Полицейский защищает
Нашу честь и наш покой,
И на службу заступает
В час дневной и в час ночной.
Если вы в беду попали,
Телефон 02 набрали.
К вам полиция придёт,
Всем поможет, всех спасёт.
Вед1: Ребята  это еще не все!Государство защищает ребенка от опасностей и вредной работы , Государство обеспечивает, чтобы ребенок не подвергался жестокому обращению, незаконному аресту и лишению свободы, защиящает вас от похищения,вы наверняка знаете что ходить с чужими людьми никуда нельзя!А вот опасных преступников ловит полиция.А границы нашей страны охраняют военные,а в воздухе летчики.А вчерва был замечательный праздник,знаете какой??А хотите почувствовать себя настоящими защитниками?
Трек 12.1 сбор детей
трек 13 детский марш
Трек 12.3 дети на места
Вед1:
Ребята, сегодня мы изучаем ваши права и мы уже говорили,что если их не знать может произойти нарушение прав человека,именно поэтому  Ребенок имеет право на защиту своих прав и законных интересов.
Вед2:Ваши права защищают Родителями,органами опеки и судом. Давайте об этом тоже поговорим наглядно. Нам нужны помощники!
Трек 13 сбор детей
Мульты 14-14.4
Трек 15  дети на места
Вед:2Ребята вы настоящие молодцы!!Сегодня мы с вами проделали огромную работу!Каждый человек всю свою жизнь должен знать и соблюдать Права человека. 
ВЕД 1:Давайте укроем наш мир от зла, ненависти, грубости, правонарушений. Укроем  знанием прав и нашими улыбками!!! Все улыбнулись и помахали нам ручками! До новых встреч ребята!!!
Трек 15 финал

----------

bondarenco_nasta (12.10.2017), Барановская Наталья (28.03.2016), маринатокарь (25.07.2016), Таня Л (18.08.2016)

----------


## Оксана я

Хочу внести свой вклад, как новичок, идейку подцепила на одной из свадеб, потом доработала и сочинила слова. Хоть я и не профессионал, но может кому-нибудь и пригодится. Что-то подобное в этой темке уже встречалось, это развлечения я называю "Обнимашки-целовашки"
Застольная игра «Обнимашки - целовашки»

Уважаемые гости,
Вилки в стороны отбросьте 
И скажите мне вначале,
Кто пришёл сегодня в паре?
А теперь пускай встают,
Кто одни сегодня тут!

Для всех особое заданье
Проявить прошу старанье

Парой будете вставать,
Кого я буду называть.
И тогда моё заданье 
Не стесняясь выполнять.

1. Ну ка, поднимитесь с места,
       Те кто год всего лишь вместе.  (включительно)
       Молодожёнам улыбнитесь,	
       И покрепче обнимитесь.

2.   Кто 2 года только в паре.
      Поднимитесь все вначале.
      Вас сегодня мы попросим-
      Чмокните друг друга в носик.

2.   Кто 3 года лишь женат
      И за молодых сегодня рад.
      Встаньте все и не волнуйтесь…
      В обе щеки поцелуйтесь.

4.   Кто  4 года рядом.
      Встать и вам сегодня
      Чмокнуть нужно горячо
      Друг у друга вам плечо.

5.  Кто в паре только до 5 
      На юбиляршу посмотри.
      Этим парам не скучать.
      Всё лицо расцеловать.		

6.  Кто до 10 вперёд,
      Рука об руку идёт,
      Вы сегодня не робея,
      Чмокните друг друга в шею.

7.   Кто до 15 пока
      Идёт об руку рука.
      Вам сегодня просто сказка
      Поцелуй достался в глазки.

8 .  Ну, а до 20 лет
      У кого в семье совет.
      С вами всё сегодня ясно,
      Поцелуйтесь в губы страстно.

9.  Встаньте, 30 лет кто вместе,
      Месится в едином тесте.
      Вам сидеть уже хорош,
      Поцелуйтесь, куда хош.

10. Кто в браке уж до 40
       Встань и не садись пока.
       Поцелуйтесь на показ
       В губы ровно 10 раз.     

11.  Кто пришёл сюда без пары?
      Не теряйте время даром
      Не робей и не горюй,
      Шли воздушный поцелуй.

А теперь все не скучая громко крикнем 
«С Новым годом поздравляем!»
Лучше, чтоб нам всем  жилось, 
Дёрнем стопку до краёв.

----------

bondarenco_nasta (12.10.2017), Motilek (17.01.2017), natascha-sam (06.04.2018), oga (13.01.2017), olya.pan (12.04.2016), Ritulya993 (23.05.2017), TSI (14.08.2017), Барановская Наталья (28.03.2016), Богиня Луны (18.05.2016), девятова (12.08.2017), ЕленаФл (11.08.2018), звезда(штрудель) (27.07.2016), Инна Уманская (06.05.2016), Леди N (28.06.2016), Людок (20.06.2016), Манилка (11.12.2016), марандра (14.01.2017), маринатокарь (25.07.2016), наталья севрюкова (11.02.2020), никанора (17.05.2016), Оксана Солнце (17.01.2017), Сиренко (30.07.2017), Татьяна Бронзенко (29.03.2016), чига (27.09.2017)

----------


## Наумка

Друзья, всем привет! А у меня вот какой конкурс созрел, хотя может его уже кто-то выдумал до меня)что если пригласить жениха и невесту в центр зала,и сказать, что сейчас мы посмотрим, какая из невесты хорошая хозяйка, а из жениха- мастер на все руки( ну что то типа того) а на листах формата а4 либо на  проекторе показывать молодым по очереди предметы, а именно, для невесты- кухонная утварь, для жениха-инструмент разный, и они должны название сказать правильно, ну например:для невесты- половник, дуршлаг,сито, открывашка и тд, а для жениха- дрель, молоток, саморез, и тд) друзья,может у кого мысли возникнут как поинтереснее и веселее обыграть этот конкурс- или он провальный? Как думаете?

----------


## Курица

> они должны название сказать правильно, ну например:для невесты- половник, дуршлаг,сито, открывашка и тд, а для жениха- дрель, молоток, саморез, и тд) друзья,может у кого мысли возникнут как поинтереснее и веселее обыграть этот конкурс- или он провальный?


Движуха должна присутствовать, чтобы был неослабеваемый интерес...А так-задействованы двое-им, возможно, и интересно...а остальные в это время будут есть и пить...
Я бы не советовала думать в этом направлении(ИМХО_)

----------


## Наумка

> Движуха должна присутствовать, чтобы был неослабеваемый интерес...А так-задействованы двое-им, возможно, и интересно...а остальные в это время будут есть и пить...
> Я бы не советовала думать в этом направлении(ИМХО_)


Да, Танюша, согласна, будет скучно...

----------


## ЕленаПлаксина

добрый день, простите, увидела вашу заметочку на форуме в теме. Вы ведущая?? я просто новичек тут, и ищу аниматоров себе на работу. нужно на май, срочно. вот думаю, может быть вы бы подсказали мне кого то.....

----------


## Курица

> добрый день, простите, увидела вашу заметочку на форуме в теме. Вы ведущая??


Елена, к кому вы обращаетесь конкретно?)))



> я просто новичек тут


ну да? я поняла, потому и спрашиваю. :Aga: 



> ищу аниматоров себе на работу. нужно на май, срочно. вот думаю, может быть вы бы подсказали мне кого то.....


Вы из Приморска. ГДЕ находится ваш город?
Дядя Инет мне предложил варианты:
Приморск — город в Ленинградской области России.
Приморск — город в Запорожской области Украины.
Приморск — посёлок городского типа в Волгоградской области России.
Приморск — посёлок городского типа в Калининградской области России. 
Который из Приморсков-ваш? Может, и подскажу вам кого из форумчан из ваших краёв) :Derisive:

----------


## PAN

> Приморск — город в Запорожской области Украины.


 :Yes4: ... по айпишнику выходит там...

Другой вопрос - видимо новичок еще на столько новичок, что вряд ли вернется прочитать, что мы тут с тобой пишем...

----------

вера денисенко (05.02.2017)

----------


## Джина

> по айпишнику выходит там...


Есть такой город у нас  :Aga:  Там много лагерей и баз отдыха. Вот в поисках работников и сюда человек попал.




> вряд ли вернется прочитать,


 :Meeting:

----------


## Инесса Мур

> *боевая*,  Оль, спасибо. Со шкатулками понравилась затея (утащила в копилочку). 
> к вашему списку добавлю еще один.... 
> свидетели за денежки продают нарезанные одинаковой длины атласные ленточки (голубого и розового цвета), после торгов, все кто получил  ленточки собираются в команду ПО ЦВЕТУ  и связывают свою "веревку", какого цвета веревочка длиннее, тот и победил, что называется. А ленты эти молодым отдаем со словами, что в старину ленты с завязанными узелками приносили удачу, пусть удача не покидает вас... и т.д.


Спасибо! Унесла к себе в копилку!)))




> И еще один момент для семейных пар "Ключи от счастья" здорово если пары давно в браке,тогда дамам этот блок как бальзам на душу))
> КЛЮЧИ ОТ СЕМЕЙНОГО СЧАСТЬЯ(Для пар семейных)


Очень интересно, обязательно попробую. На ближайшей свадьбе практически все женаты!)))




> Всем снова привеет) Хочу поделиться тостом за родителей,хотя этот момент я делала и как очаг и как тост за новую большую одну семью.. 
> Родители….Ро-ди-те-ли. Мама..Папа…Это наверное самые приятные для слуха слова. Что уж говорить о них самих. Это те люди которых мы безумно любим


Красиво и трогательно! Возьму себе в копилку!))))))))

----------

Ritulya993 (04.07.2016)

----------


## ипполитовна

> Ну, да, что-то в этом роде. Вы пока единственный человек, который понял суть - это просто забава, и еще раз повторюсь забава - а не спаивание свидетеля.


мне тоже очень понравилась эта игрулечка. Обязательно проведу! У нас такой простой  и добрый народ на курилах, должно пойти!

----------


## Черёмушка

Интересный вариант сбора денег на первенца со шкатулками. Попробую предложить молодожёнам такой вариант. Я собираю деньги в две маленькие колясочки синего и розового цвета.

----------


## Маргарита Карпова

Доброго времени суток всем читающим эту темку. 
На первенца гадаем на свадьбах двумя способами. Один, традиционный (с ползунками), второй, с двумя бутылками шампанского. Наклеиваю на бутылки розовую и голубую  наклейки, и передаем с двух сторон зала. Каждый гость, получая бутылку в руки, должен расписаться и передать следующему гостю. Какая из бутылок обойдет всех гостей быстрее, и попадет в руки жениха или невесты, голубая или розовая, тот  и будет в этой семье первенцем.

----------

девятова (12.08.2017), Зосик (08.05.2017), Леди N (28.06.2016), Тухватулина Галина Геннад (25.07.2016), черника (28.06.2016)

----------


## natashashev

> Доброго времени суток всем читающим эту темку. 
> На первенца гадаем на свадьбах двумя способами. Один, традиционный (с ползунками), второй, с двумя бутылками шампанского. Наклеиваю на бутылки розовую и голубую  наклейки, и передаем с двух сторон зала. Каждый гость, получая бутылку в руки, должен расписаться и передать следующему гостю. Какая из бутылок обойдет всех гостей быстрее, и попадет в руки жениха или невесты, голубая или розовая, тот  и будет в этой семье первенцем.


Мне прям нравится!!!!Как вариант безденежного гадания оочень хорошо!!!Спасибо!

----------

oga (13.01.2017), Барановская Наталья (28.06.2016)

----------


## natashashev

Еще хотела поделиться новой вещичкой...Про сынв и папу.
Почти на каждой свадьбе невеста танцует танец с папой , почти на каждой свадьбе мамы зажигают семейный очаг, но я не разу не встречала, чтобы  говорили о папе и сыне. Кроме тоста за родителей,конечно. И я считаю, что сегодня нам неприменно нужно это исправить !Александр Петрович, посмотрите на вашего сына это ведь та крорха,которого вы когда-то боялись взять  на руки ,это тот мальчишка, который когда-то сказал свое первое «папа»,это тот мальчишка, который впервые упал с велосипеда, это тот мальчишка, который возможно,дергал листы и дневника,а потом вас вызывали в школу,тот мальчишка который впервые пришел домой с фингалом,чем чуть не довел маму до инфаркта, а потом и вовсе не пришел  и мама поняла,ч то фингалы не самое страшное.Именно вы воспитали в этом мальчишке справедливоисть ,честность.,чувство долга,мужественность,чувство ответственности за себя и за других,вы вырастили замечательнго сына и  сегодня хочется подарить вам капельку того самого детства.Сенгодня вновь вы вместе построите крепость..а может это будет военная база..а может замок..решать вам(даю крупное лего и они строят) под музыку В.Мясников "Кто-то зовет их Батя"

----------

ANYA_21_81 (23.03.2018), BimBoom (24.07.2016), bondarenco_nasta (12.10.2017), Elena Moderatorin (06.04.2020), irinar (28.06.2016), iulcha (28.06.2016), Kiska2009 (14.03.2017), L@ris@ (08.12.2019), lelik1974 (03.10.2016), maricha (20.05.2019), Nikol (01.06.2017), oga (13.01.2017), sa-sha76 (19.09.2016), Tamada111 (30.11.2016), TSI (14.08.2017), Zажигалка (06.11.2016), айна чуйнешова (06.12.2016), Барановская Наталья (28.06.2016), Бегущая по волнам (27.10.2016), вера денисенко (05.02.2017), Гудимка (16.07.2016), девятова (12.08.2017), ЕЛЕНА_КАРПЕНКО67 (28.06.2016), Зосик (08.05.2017), Инна Уманская (17.12.2016), Ира38 (28.06.2016), Крымчанка (17.03.2019), ксюшкин (29.06.2016), Курица (28.06.2016), ЛЕВИНСОН (20.07.2019), Леди N (27.06.2016), Любаша- краса (03.07.2016), марандра (14.01.2017), маринатокарь (25.07.2016), НатусикБлинчик (08.08.2017), Окрыленная (28.06.2016), черника (28.06.2016)

----------


## Ирина Щербакова

Здравствуйте! Написала с вашей помощью сценарий мужу на 50-летие завтра будет, отмечать будем 2 июля. прошу оцените.Часть 1 (на зоне ВЭЛКАМ)
 Провести фотографирование каждого гостя, обязательно с улыбкой. Портрет будет в раме (в багете), который держит в руках сам гость, хотя можно сделать этот снимок и в паре с именинником. Фотографировать удобно перед началом вечера, когда еще не все гости собрались. А для того, чтобы были все гости на портретах, продолжить съёмку в течение вечера. 
  Я предлагаю вам проект-
 «Улыбка - другу» называется.
Все гости собрались. Прошу наполнить рюмки и бокалы. На сегодняшнем празднике все должны быть веселые.
 В одной песне поется «День рождения – грустный праздник!». А ведь для именинника день рождения - это ежегодный дар, чтобы порадоваться любви и расположению, которое питают к нему близкие люди Андрею желаем любви и счастья и предлагаю крикнуть три раза «Поздравляем!», желаем здоровья и удачи и крикнем «С юбилеем!», выпиваем тост до дна и крикнем «Ура! Ура! Ура!»
 Песня « День рождения»
Выпили, закусили
"НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ!!!!
 За большие заслуги перед  Отечеством, 
а также Детством, Отрочеством, Юностью, 
Зрелостью и Мудростью,
 За большой вклад в улучшение  Демографической ситуации,
 А также за вклады в Сбербанк, и Детибанк.
 За личное мужество, проявленное на личном,
 А также на всех других фронтах.
 За бесконечное стремление
 Быть всегда, везде и во всём  НА своем месте.
 Правительство РФ совместно с родственниками,
 Друзьями и коллегами
 Постановило:
 Наградить именинника
 Медалью «За большие юбилейные заслуги»
 Награду носить во всех общественных местах
 До следующего юбилея. 
 Пожелаем юбиляру быть таким и впредь по праву,
Андрей в переводе с древнегреческого - мужественный. Это имя обладает столь сильной энергетикой, что ее с лихвой хватает на всех в мире Андреев.
Андрей - весельчак, Андрей - балагур, заводила, душа компании, часто везунчик, которому удача, кажется, сама идет в руки. По натуре он философ. Самокритичен, пользуется успехом у девушек, и я первая это готова подтвердить. Обаятелен, обладает чувством юмора, очень великодушен и любит доставлять людям радость каким угодно образом. И с этим уверены вы все согласитесь. Так поднимем бокал за Андрея, которого все любят не зависимо от его черт характера и настроения.
Тост мой прозвучит вот так
 За тебя Андрей – всех благ!
Выпили, закусили
Все ведь слышали, что человека сравнивают с птицей? Он также вьет себе гнездышко, заводит птенчиков, он сам выбирает себе место для жизни. Ещё он может путешествовать где угодно и увидеть весь мир. Но есть одна вещь, без которой птица — не будет птицей — это крылья. И что же дают человеку крылья? Это любовь. 
Предлагаю выпить за Андрея, который умеет по-настоящему любить, всегда поддержит и поймет, утешит в трудную минуту. Он любит меня такой, какая я есть. И  такого я люблю в ответ, потому что нет ничего печальнее безответной любви! 
Для меня ты и муж мой, и любовник, и друг, 
Пусть слегка серебрится на висках седина 
Ты такой же красивый и желанный всегда…
С Днем рожденья, любимый мой, милый мой, ласковый, 
С Днем рождения ты мое солнышко ясное, 
Я тебя обнимаю, и тихонько шепчу: 
«Только ты один знаешь, как тебя я люблю…» 
Выпили, закусили
Андрей, ты счастливый человек. Иметь сына - здорово. Он воплощение твоей мечты, твоих надежд и пожеланий. Слово Дмитрию.
Однажды Бог подарил Андрею маленького ангела, который принес ему радость, счастье и любовь. Душа Андрея стала намного светлее, сердце заполнилось чистой любовью благодаря этому маленькому ангелочку. Ты готов отдать всё на свете ради него. Этот ангелок — твоя любимая доченька Таня.
Защитник твоей любимой дочери и член нашей большой семьи, он тебе как сын родной – зять Костя.
Счастье и радость нашего повседневного дня — это наши любимые дети. Неважно сколько им лет, мы всегда будем рады их видеть, будем радоваться их успехам и сопереживать их неудачи. Слово Никите и Ане.
Я предлагаю тост за детей.
Выпили, закусили
Девичья память
 Нашему юбиляру уже 50 лет, про него смело можно говорить, что у него память девичья. А когда так говорят? Да когда человек все забывает. Так вот, сейчас проверим девичью память нашего юбиляра.
 Условие: он сейчас встает со своего почетного места и идет по залу, останавливаясь за спиной каждого из  дорогих ему людей, а ведь действительно дорогих, раз выбрал этих людей из огромного числа знакомых и пригласил. А, подойдя, он обнимет гостя сзади или положит ему на плечи руки (тактильный контакт, психологи подтвердят - дорогого стоит) и - назовет его так, как он его называет всю жизнь, а потом подумает и скажет - сколько лет они знакомы (вот тут в тесной компании сразу воспоминаний вагон - спорят, сколько лет, при каких обстоятельствах познакомились... при этом - масса положительных эмоций), а потом - третья задача - скажет, кем он, этот гость, для него является, сказать доброе близкому человеку (вот тут - какой простор для фантазий! 
 И так по всему залу – юбиляр весь стол обойдет. 
 И гости в восторге - не только его внимание, но и им…Не зря ж Карнеги писал, что нет для человека слаще звука, чем звук собственного имени!!! А тут ещё и добрые слова, которые и кошке приятны...
Уважаемые гости! Не секрет, что наш именинник родился под знаком Рака. Было бы не плохо, если б в свои 50 он смог взглянуть на себя со стороны. (Имениннику вручают зеркало.)... Андрей, расскажи нам, каков он, Рак
 Разве я не лапочка? 
 Разве я не Цаца?
 на меня красавчика не налюбоваться!
 Я себя любимого холю и лелею
 ах, какой животик!
 Ах какая шея!
 Я такой гламурненький, 
 я такой хороший
 с каждым днём рождения я ещё моложе!
 никого не слушаю, 
 коль стыдят и хают
 потому что лучший, 
 я об этом знаю!!!
Когда жизнь идёт сплошной черной полосой, а на горизонте не видно просвета. Или когда наоборот всё отлично, и ты ходишь, улыбаешься как дурак. Рядом с тобой всегда есть люди, которые без затей погрустят с тобой, дадут хороший совет или помогут радоваться ещё слаще и веселее. 
Слово другу Сергею.
Выпили, закусили
Держа в руках подарок, но еще не показываю календарь лицевой стороной:
  Сегодня мы за этим богатым столом отмечаем (вдумайтесь в смысл этого слова!) юбилей Андрея, гости с удовольствием пришли на его праздник. Все близкие его поздравляют, дарят ему подарки.... Как вы думаете, а он хотел бы отметить дни рождения каждого из вас?(интерактивчик с гостями) Да? Тогда чего же ждать? Давайте мы прямо сейчас и отметим Дни рождения каждого из вас!... как...- не хотите? а кто вам предлагает праздновать их? Я ж говорю - ОТМЕТИМ, отметим вот в этом календаре. Чтобы Андрей  не забыл прийти к каждому из вас на ДР! И чтобы он помнил, КОГДА это нужно сделать! (показываю календарь)
 А сейчас мы будем ОТМЕЧАТЬ ваши дни рождения. Фломастер тоненький – красного цвета, ведь ДР- это красный день календаря! 
 И тут включается песенка  "Кто родился в январе..."
Пальчиковый тост
Сегодня, дорогие друзья, мне захотелось, что бы пожелания для Андрея можно было запечатлеть для истории. Берём свой любимый напиток в руку, другую свободную руку поворачиваем открытой ладошкой в сторону Юбиляра и приветливо машем ладошкой…и загибаем пальцы по моему счету
 5 – Мы все желаем, что бы юбилей прошел на «отлично»!
 4 – Чтобы тебе всегда сопутствовали: Вера, Надежда, Любовь и мудрость-София!
 3 - чтобы было минимум три внука!
 2 - чтобы все твои успехи умножались на два!
 А теперь все показываем Юбиляру большой палец! Мы все хотим, что бы жизнь у тебя была ВОТ ТАКАЯ!!!
Когда говорят об украшении стола, то подразумевают не изысканные напитки и многочисленные яства, а замечательных людей, которые в этом году стали частью семьи.
Слово свату Михаилу
Юбиляр наш молодой,
 Модный и пацан ….крутой.

Знает анекдот он новый,
 Юбиляр мужик… весёлый

  Жене шашлык готовит лично,
 Он к тому ж отец…. отличный

 Его не назовёшь ленивый,
 Работник он… трудолюбивый

 Громко хлопайте в ладоши,
 Юбиляр у нас …. хороший
А еще Андрей у нас заядлый рыбак!
Викторина для юбиляра про рыбалку
кричалка для гостей (для рыбака):
 по сигналу ведущего все произносят - Да БУДЕТ ТАК!
 Пускай срывается блесна,
 Пускай ругается жена,
Пускай пугает гриппом врач,
 А ты рыбачь-
 Все - ДА БУДЕТ ТАК!
 Пускай мормышку оборвал,
 Пускай чуть-чуть друзьям приврал,
 Пусть тыща всяческих удач,
 А ты рыбачь!
 Все:..........
 Пускай пескарь опять клюет,
 Пусть ерш покоя не дает.
 Пусть вовсе не клюет, хоть плачь.
 А ты - иди рыбачь!
 Все:...........
 И если старость впереди.
 И слышен сердца скрип в груди.
 От всех инфарктов к речке вскачь -
 Беги рыбачь!
 Все:...........
 Услышишь, как растет трава,
 И тихо шепчется листва,
 И как всю ночь скрипит дергач,
 Сиди рыбачь!
 Все: ДА БУДЕТ ТАК!
Выпили, закусили
Игра «Угадай»
 Выносится «черный ящик» (например, коробка) под музыку из передачи «Что? Где? Когда?». Задача игроков угадать по предметам в «черном ящике», что за афоризм, скороговорка или пословица загадана.
 Предметы (вперемешку):
 Ботинки
 Изображение флага Греции
 Фотография реки
 Лупа
 Рак (игрушка, макет, можно настоящего или для усложнения задачи — астрологическое изображение рака)
 Рука (изображение или от куклы)
 Ответ: «Шёл (ботинки) Грека (флаг Греции) через реку (фотография реки), видит (лупа) Грека в реке рак (рак), сунул Грека руку (рука) в реку, рак за руку Грека «цап».

БАСНЯ РЫБАКА

Удочка -Вот это да!
лодка –поехали!
поплавок -Да ну её!
крючок -вот это жизнь!
портвейн -ну не фига себе!
а к слову рыбалка все кричалиУРА!

Жил-был Андрей. Как и все настоящие мужчины, он любил хороший отдых у реки с удочкой. Бывало, зайдет в спецмагазин «Все для рыбалки», посмотрит на поплавок, крючок, удочку и лодки в ассортименте и подумает: «Вот на этот крючок стерлядь бы поймать! А с такой удочкой и сома взять не грех! Такая рыбалка получилась бы!» 
Раз собрался Андрей порыбачить. Взял лодку надувную, удочку наилюбимейшую и к ней все честь по чести: самый удачливый поплавок, самый проверенный крючок и, конечно, бутылочку портвейна. А как без него? Портвейн на рыбалке  — первая вещь! Насадил червячка, закинул удочку и сидит, ждет поклевки, на поплавок таращится. Лодка покачивается, тишина… А сам Андрей уже стаканчик портвейна принял… Красота, не рыбалка! Только второй стаканчик налил — поклевка! Подсекает он удочку, а на крючке маленький карасик! Сорвалась эта рыбешка и прямо в стакан с портвейном! Ну что ты будешь делать? Выплеснул карася прямо с портвейном в воду и сидит дальше. И тут пошло дело! Рыба за рыбой: лещи, щуки, язи, сазаны…
Полная лодка рыбы! Вот это рыбалка!
Он и про портвейн забыл! 
А в это время в лодке один лещ и говорит другому: «Ну, карась! Ну, обманщик! Наливают! Отпускают!» С тех пор Андрей не только с прикормом, но и с припоем на рыбалку ездит. И никогда без рыбы не остается. Каков рыбак, такова и рыбалка!
Выпили, закусили
 Жили Сулико и Шота и полюбили друг друга. Полюбили и поженились. Только поженились, Шота надо ехать в командировку.
 - Не волнуйся, - говорит он молодой жене, - через три дня вернусь.
 Прошло три дня, прошло три раза по три дня, а Шота не возвращается, прошло десять раз по три дня, а Шота все нет.
 Заволновалась молодая жена, послала в десять городов десяти верным друзьям телеграммы. И пришли из десяти городов от десяти верных друзей телеграммы:
 - Не волнуйся, Шота у нас!
 Так выпьем за верных друзей, которые не подводят в беде!
ПО СЕКРЕТУ ВАМ СКАЖУ
Давайте выпьем за то слово из трех букв, которое берегут мужчины и ценят женщины. 
Так выпьем же за "Мир", и три глотка за то, о чем вы подумали...
 Чтобы узнать цену человеку, надо спросить о нем у беды, у радости, у женщины и у бутылки. Беда ответила: «Он всегда одолевает меня». Радость сказала: «Он не скупой, делится с другими». Жена, подтвердила: «Да, Андрей чуткий и внимательный. Уже много лет дарит мне свою любовь и не растрачивает ее по другим». А бутылка сказала: «Хороший друг Андрей, всегда, если надо, поддержит мою компанию». Ну что ж, мне остается лишь подтвердить эту прекрасную характеристику. Делаем выводы: Андрей  действительно,— компанейский человек, а мы всегда готовы поддержать его. Выпьем за Андрея!

Я желаю тебе счастья,
 Даже если душа на части!
 Я желаю тебе света,
 Пусть ты даже во тьме где-то…
 Я желаю тебе мира!
 Даже если молчит лира,
 Я желаю тебе песню,
 Чтобы сердце с нею – в поднебесье!
 Я желаю тебе, знаешь,
 Не того, что ты сама желаешь -
 Я желаю тебе больше:
 Чтоб ты чувствовать могла тоньше,
 Чтоб летать ты сумела выше,
 Чтоб сердца научилась слышать!
 Я желаю тебе дружбы…
 И уменья читать в душах…
 Чтоб собою ты нес радость,
 Научился прощать слабость…
 А еще понимать молчанье,
 Что порою сильней признаний!
 Я желаю тебе дорогу,
 Что тебя приведет к Богу -
 Пусть не гладкую – помни – трудность -
 Через годы дарует мудрость!
 Я желаю тебе солнца,
 Пусть оно уст твоих коснется
 На заре поцелуем томным…
 Я желаю тепла в доме,
 Дров в камине сухих, смолистых
 И воды в родниках чистой,
 Светлых дней, черноту ночи.
 лепет сына, улыбку дочки…
 Я желаю тебе – все сразу -
 Нет, ни злата и ни алмазов!
 Знать – за тучками – снова ясно!
 Я желаю тебе счастья!!!

----------

begoniya (02.03.2019), bondarenco_nasta (12.10.2017), bratsk65 (15.09.2016), Kiska2009 (22.03.2017), Lara14 (11.05.2019), Motilek (17.01.2017), Ritulya993 (13.02.2017), Shusteer (11.07.2018), TSI (14.08.2017), vnp (10.02.2018), айна чуйнешова (06.12.2016), вера денисенко (05.02.2017), Гудимка (16.07.2016), ЕленаЗолотаюшка (13.01.2017), Жанна_70 (27.02.2018), жекочка (26.10.2020), Ильенко Елена (29.06.2016), Инна Уманская (17.12.2016), ксюшкин (29.06.2016), лариса61 (05.06.2017), Леди N (28.06.2016), Лыскова (19.03.2018), ЛюбовьНиклолая (13.02.2018), Людонька и Коленька (10.07.2018), маринатокарь (25.07.2016), Матильда 1967 (30.06.2016), муриково (04.07.2016), Николай Бугаков (28.06.2016), Оля-ля 68 (17.08.2018), Сиренко (30.07.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (30.11.2016), Тухватулина Галина Геннад (25.07.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Пальчиковый тост
> Сегодня, дорогие друзья, мне захотелось, что бы пожелания для Андрея можно было запечатлеть для истории. Берём свой любимый напиток в руку, другую свободную руку поворачиваем открытой ладошкой в сторону Юбиляра и приветливо машем ладошкой…и загибаем пальцы по моему счету
> 5 – Мы все желаем, что бы юбилей прошел на «отлично»!
> 4 – Чтобы тебе всегда сопутствовали: Вера, Надежда, Любовь и мудрость-София!
> 3 - чтобы было минимум три внука!
> 2 - чтобы все твои успехи умножались на два!
> А теперь все показываем Юбиляру большой палец! Мы все хотим, что бы жизнь у тебя была ВОТ ТАКАЯ!!!


Здравствуйте, Ирина! Хороший сценарий. Особенно понравился Пальчиковый тост. Просто и со вкусом. :Ok:  Только гостей нужно отдельно предупредить, чтобы отсчет начинали именно с мизинца, иначе прикола в конце не получится :Grin:

----------

begoniya (02.03.2019), natascha-sam (11.04.2018), вера денисенко (05.02.2017), девятова (12.08.2017), Киссерюльчик (01.10.2016), компотик вкусненький (24.05.2018), наталья севрюкова (11.02.2020)

----------


## Ирина Щербакова

> Здравствуйте, Ирина! Хороший сценарий. Особенно понравился Пальчиковый тост. Просто и со вкусом. Только гостей нужно отдельно предупредить, чтобы отсчет начинали именно с мизинца, иначе прикола в конце не получится


Спасибо, что оценили. А пальчиковый тост я же показывать буду, а гости повторять

Этот сценарий мне помогла написать Елена Мартынова

----------

elen-ka20 (31.01.2017)

----------


## Курица

> Еще хотела поделиться новой вещичкой...Про сынв и папу.
> Почти на каждой свадьбе невеста танцует танец с папой , почти на каждой свадьбе мамы зажигают семейный очаг, но я не разу не встречала, чтобы говорили о папе и сыне. Кроме тоста за родителей,конечно. И я считаю, что сегодня нам неприменно нужно это исправить !Александр Петрович, посмотрите на вашего сына это ведь та крорха,которого вы когда-то боялись взять на руки ,это тот мальчишка, который когда-то сказал свое первое «папа»,это тот мальчишка, который впервые упал с велосипеда, это тот мальчишка, который возможно,дергал листы и дневника,а потом вас вызывали в школу,тот мальчишка который впервые пришел домой с фингалом,чем чуть не довел маму до инфаркта, а потом и вовсе не пришел и мама поняла,ч то фингалы не самое страшное.Именно вы воспитали в этом мальчишке справедливоисть ,честность.,чувство долга,мужественность,чувство ответственности за себя и за других,вы вырастили замечательнго сына и сегодня хочется подарить вам капельку того самого детства.Сенгодня вновь вы вместе построите крепость..а может это будет военная база..а может замок..решать вам(даю крупное лего и они строят) под музыку В.Мясников "Кто-то зовет их Батя"


Наташа! 
Понравилась идея, и, действительно, моментов с отцом иногда на свадьбе очень не хватает! Чуть-чуть, с вашего разрешения, поправлю текст, оставив идею и допишу заключительные строки момента, которых,  как мне показалось, не хватает…

Александр Петрович, посмотрите на вашего сына… Сегодня он – муж, глава семьи… Но ведь ваша память хранит и совсем другие картинки…
Вы очень хорошо, я уверена, помните  крошку, которого  двадцать два года назад ( тут – число лет жениха)))) вы даже боялись взять на руки!  И  мальчика,  который когда-то в первый раз назвал вас папой… вы помните глаза вашего сына, расширенные от ужаса, когда он впервые поехал на двухколёсном велосипеде, ведь это вы учили его на нём кататься…вы помните паренька, вырывавшего листы из дневника, за что потом вас вызывали в школу…в вашей памяти - сын,  который впервые пришел домой с фингалом, чем чуть не довел маму до инфаркта… а потом, став взрослее, он  и вовсе не пришел ночевать, и тогда и мама поняла, что фингалы - не самое страшное. Постепенно у вас на глазах он превращался из мальчика - в мужчину…
Именно вы воспитывали в нём, вашем мальчике,  МУЖСКИЕ качества: справедливость, честность, чувство долга, мужественность, чувство ответственности за себя и за других. Поздравляю Вас,  вы вырастили замечательного сына!
Но  сегодня хочется подарить вам несколько минут  того самого детства. 
Сегодня вы вновь вместе  с сыном будете строить  крепостную стену… и я верю- в процессе стройки))), тихонечко, шёпотом,  вы поделитесь с ним главным мужским секретом - как сделать так, чтобы его жена была за мужем, как за каменной стеной! (дать крупные кирпичики « Лего»).
И пусть   они строят под песню В.Мясникова "Кто-то зовет их батя": «Кто-то, зовёт их батя Кто-то отцом называет А я называю - папа Ведь лучше его не бывает…»

----------

ANYA_21_81 (23.03.2018), BimBoom (24.07.2016), Borkova Pavlovo (29.06.2016), Elena Moderatorin (06.04.2020), irinar (28.06.2016), iulcha (26.07.2016), Kescha (29.06.2016), Kley (25.07.2016), L@ris@ (08.12.2019), Natali_T (29.06.2016), oga (13.01.2017), Ritulya993 (13.02.2017), sa-sha76 (19.09.2016), TSI (14.08.2017), zemavokal (05.08.2016), Zажигалка (06.11.2016), айна чуйнешова (06.12.2016), Бегущая по волнам (27.10.2016), Варшава (30.09.2016), ведущая Наталья (29.06.2016), вера денисенко (05.02.2017), Гудимка (16.07.2016), Диковина (02.04.2019), Елена 056 (08.11.2017), ЕЛЕНА_КАРПЕНКО67 (29.06.2016), ЕленаЗолотаюшка (13.01.2017), Зосик (08.05.2017), Инна Уманская (17.12.2016), Ира38 (28.06.2016), ИрихаК (03.07.2016), Крымчанка (17.03.2019), ксюшкин (29.06.2016), Кубинская (30.09.2021), Любаша- краса (03.07.2016), марандра (14.01.2017), маринатокарь (25.07.2016), Мениря (18.01.2017), Окрыленная (29.06.2016), Оля-ля 68 (17.08.2018), Сиренко (30.07.2017), Татьяна Бронзенко (02.07.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (30.11.2016), Тёка (03.07.2016), Тухватулина Галина Геннад (25.07.2016), Успешная (21.05.2018)

----------


## Ира38

*natashashev*, 
*Курица*, Девочки, очень душевно . Низкий поклон вам за прекрасный момент!!!!!!!!!!!!На последней свадьбе моей  , жених в благодарственном слове  родителям, сказал : "Я  вечером перед свадьбой сел  в кресло и одна  мысль  моя не давала мне покоя(Могу ли я гордиться своим отцом?)" , я вспоминал детство , свое взросление с тобой , папа, твои подсказки, и вот сегодня перед всеми гостями и с большой гордостью могу сказать о том тебе  , что я счастлив, папа, что ты у меня есть и действительно горжусь тобой ! "  За 8 лет я таких слов от сына для отца на свадьбе никогда  не слышала, даже у меня слеза была. Честь и хвала таким детям!

----------

Ritulya993 (04.07.2016), вера денисенко (05.02.2017), ЕленаЗолотаюшка (13.01.2017), ИрихаК (03.07.2016), Курица (28.06.2016)

----------


## natashashev

> Наташа! 
> Понравилась идея, и, действительно, моментов с отцом иногда на свадьбе очень не хватает! Чуть-чуть, с вашего разрешения, поправлю текст, оставив идею и допишу заключительные строки момента, которых,  как мне показалось, не хватает…


СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## Ирина Щербакова

> Написала с вашей помощью сценарий мужу на 50-летие


Теперь пишу отчет. Все прошло супер. Маловато застольных развлекашек. Прозу слушают лучше, чем стихи, это я про последнее, его начали слушать уже к концу. 
 А в общем все прошло отлично. Большое спасибо, тамадеи, особое спасибо Елене Мартыновой. Хочу показать фото, только не знаю как добавить

----------

elen-ka20 (31.01.2017), вера денисенко (05.02.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (28.12.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Хочу показать фото, только не знаю как добавить


 Ирина, ответила Вам здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5229122

----------

Ирина Щербакова (06.07.2016)

----------


## МаринаК

Выставляю мой сценарий, может кому пригодится)))))
Переделала из сценария на масленицу. Сценарий на масленицу печатали где-то в журнале,скорее всего ЧРГ поэтому может кто-то и видел ))))

*Сценарий выкупа в русско-народном стиле*
Сюжет: Теща подбирает зятя для дочки и проверяет, его годен ли он. Сюжет составлен с небольшой театрализацией. Аналог в интернете нет. Поэтому прошу вас не распространять третьим лицам. Такого выкупа как у вас точно ни у кого не было.
Конкурсы можно сделать только чисто для жениха, либо соревновательный момент. Соревноваться может с друзьями, либо с переодетыми девчонками (было бы прикольно и смешно). Если теще против, чтобы ее играли, просто сделайте подружки выбирают достойного жениха. Не писала о том, что если жених не справился – просите денежный выкуп. Это думаю и так понятно)
Действующие лица:
1.	Лукерья – теща (подружка невесты переодетая в тещу)
2.	Филипповна – подруга тещи
3.	Подружки - помощницы
4.	Гости 
Звучит русско – народная музыка (девятовы марина и владимир, фольклерный Околица и переполох). Улиц, дом, подъезд и квартира украшены в русско – народном стиле. Все возможными рушники, полотенца, венками и цветами, а так же ветками деревьев.  Главное украшение – костюмы ведущих подружек. Девушки одеты в яркие сарафаны, кофты, на головах платки, парни - брюки, цветные косоворотки.
 (их можно взять в местном доме культуре или музыкальной школе, доме творчества.) 
- Жених едет? Жених…..(кричат, зазывают).  Как подойдут жених и гости.
Раздаются рыдания. Пауза. Выбегает Лукерья. 
Филипповна: - Ты, чего Лукерья, посреди улицы, да посреди праздника голосишь, жалуешься? 
Л: Народ гуляет, радуется, а у меня у тещи горемычной блинами потчевать некого…О-о-о. зятя нету, блины пропадают… Ну какая тёща без зятя! Жениха у (имя невесты) нету! Хоть бы свататься кто пришел?
 ( присматривается к жениху и его друзьям) 
Друзья: Вот жених видный, красивый, умелый….пришел за дочку вашу свататься.
Ф: А девка - то хороша?
Л: Ягода! Щеки румяные, коса длинная до пояса, а жениха подходящего нет! О-о-о…
Ф: О-о-о… а в Зеленцове была? 
Л: Бывала, жених там есть один, на печи бок отлежит, крякнет, да на другой повалится! Лодырь!
Ф: А на Борок ходила?
Л: Ходила…не за кого! Гришку - лаптя и того сосватали!
Ф: А в Байдарове узнавала?
Л: Да в Байдарове парни, как медовухи выпьют, так идут по улице и орут: «Улица, улица, улица, широкая до чего ты улица стала кривобокая!» Тьфу!
Ф: Да тебе каково ж надо?
Л: А какого хочу так такого не сыскать!
Ф:  Это ж каково?
Л: Да чтоб деловитый был, сильный, ловкий, веселый да хозяйственный! Вот такой!
Филипповна: (спрашивает у гостей и жениха) Есть ли у вас такой?
Друзья: Есть! У вас товар у нас купец, по всем статьям молодец!
Положительно воспитан и умеренно упитан! (по животику проводят)
Очень хочет он женится, знаем есть  у вас девица!
(Приносит  портрет или фото жениха, идет среди гостей, подставляет к лицу и присматривает….подходит к жениху со словами: «До чего ж похож - то! Вылитый! Одно лицо!»).
Ф: Какой парень - то бойкий! Богатырь! Красавец! Ой жених, то ладненький только не нарядненький (переодеваете его, если не одет в р-н рубаху и кепку с цветком)
Л: ( ходит рассматривает) . Да…хорош…Деловитый, деловитый мне нужен! Чтоб топор и молоток в руках умел держать, да работы не боялся! А кто быстрее гвозди вобьет, тогда и посмотрим!
 (Выкатывают  чурбак, выносят  молоток, гвозди)
Л: У меня свистулька - пищалка есть, (имя невесты) из города привезла, как свистну,  так и начинай колотить!
После конкурса.
Л: Ух, какой бойкий! Молодец! Прошел ты первую проверочку мою…..посмотрим далее на тебя, справишься ли.
Л: Хороший зять должен уметь зарабатывать деньги! Правильно? А вот как дело обстоит: я в народ пошла, а вы ведра держите (подает ведро жениху, раздает гостям монеты). С места кидайте, а ты лови вот от сюда (указывает на кубики).  Давай прорепетируем! 
Ф: Ну, Лукерья, выдумаешь тоже!
Л: Приступили!
После конкурса.
Л: Молодец! В доме хозяин такой и нужен, чтоб (имя невесты) мою  холеть   да лелеять мог!
Л: Ну, гляди. Кума хорош у меня зять? 
Ф: Хорош, хорош! Лукерья не торопись, зятя выбирать дело ответственное, важное! Еще приглядиська….еще испЫтуй его)))
Л: Мне зять хозяйственный нужен!
Л: Моя (имя невесты) в тереме высоком жить желает, красивом! Сможешь ли ты терем высокий построить? А там и посмотрим! Вот кирпичи ( выносят 20 коробок), я как свистну, начинайте складывать, дом строить, а уж развалится, извините-подвиньтесь!
После конкурса.
Л: Вот это  теремище будет! Сгодится! Вот в таких теремах дочку жить будет, то согласна на зятя - согласна! Но я гляжу ты хозяйственный, а мой зять еще ловким должен быть!
Ф: Думаю ловчее всех твой зять, бери уже!
Л: Филиповна не гони!!! На всю жизнь дочке выбираю мужа же! Слушай условие моё: сможешь ли ты блины мне помочь на печь, а? Вот блин, а вот сковорода. Подкидывай. Да переворчивай блин10 раз. (справился, даешь еще одну сковороду с блином, блины деревянные. Не толстые.) Попробуй с двумя справится. (5 раз)
Ф: А блины подкидывать по моему свисту.
После конкурса.
Л: Парень  впрямь ловок, ловчее всех! 
Л: Ан, нет не тут-то было! Вот наловит за минуту как можно больше рыбы тогда подумаю, подумаю. Вот тебе удочка, а вот озеро! А в озере рыба разная водится (раскладывают рыбу)! Филипповна, давай время засекай.
(нужно поймать, например 10 рыбин за 1 минуту. Это сложно честно. Деревянную удочку самодельную с крючком из проволоки для безопасности. Можно настоящую, чтобы не тратить время поделку реквизита. Рыбки можно тоже деревянные с петелькой)
После конкурса.
Л: Хорош ты всем, а на пироги  рыбы больше ловить надо! Не клевало у тебя сегодня, ну уж  не обессудь! Или откуп дашь какой?
Ф: Да, прям рыцарь!
Л: Ты слово такое где услыхала? Не ругательное? 
Ф: Да на ярмарке, слышала! Скакуны этакие, с копьями, со шляпами!
Л: Диво!
Л: А хочу, чтоб зять мой такой же был – рыцарь! Доспехи оденем, на коня посадим, копья в руки и  шляпу (выносят копья - из шаров-сосисок меч сделанный, коня не хватает, так друзья жениха, подавайте коня - должны сами сделаться конем. Накинуть на двух человек покрывало, а голову на палке можно деревянную, взять тоже можно в творческих центрах, да шляпу надевай (можно использовать большую одноразовую тарелку). Да смотри ничего на себе не оброни!
Ф: Усов не хватает! Что же за рыцарь - без усов (подает усы – можно ручки, которые зажимают между носом и верхней губой, а можно театральные взять в дк)?
Л: Езжай друг округ дома да о любви кричи, а коли потеряешь доспех – выкуп подавай!
После конкурса:
Л: Ай, да молодец!
Ф: Разогнали вы тоску! Лукерья, зять должен быть веселый, чтоб вы с ним в праздничек сели, да он как на балалайке сыграл, да сердце тёщи утешил! (дополнительно музыку балалайки включить)
Л: А (имя невесты) в пляску, белым лебедем пошла! Верно, говоришь! (Выносят лавку, на которой уже лежат вывернутая на изнанку рубаха, шапка или шлем, боксерские перчатки, да балалайка). Вот тебе лавка, на ней рубаха, шапка - шлем, пара рукавиц и балалаечка! Надо вокруг лавочки ходить, под музыку приплясывать, а по моему свистку надеть сначала перчатки, рубаху вывернуть, надеть шапку и за балалаечку ухватится, да на лавочку присесть. Да сыграть нам, а друзья сплясать. Не справитесь – не видать вам моей (имя невесты).
После конкурса.
Ф: Ну, что, Лукерья, принимай уже зятя! Все задания выполнил! Пожалей добро – молодца!!!
Л: Подходит зять, подходит. Самый лучший зять. Осталось к встрече с (имя невесты) зятя подготовить! Причесать, рубаху красную, новую надеть! 
(Звучит народная музыка, выносят стул, усаживают жениха, причесывают, одевают рубаху другую, не в котороой конкурсы выполнял) 
Ф: Объявляется поцелуй века (Лукерья с женихом трижды целуются)!
Л: Зятю дорогому блинов тещиных в подарок! Ешь зять, нахваливай! А сейчас наш главный сюрприз. (имя невесты), деточка, красотулечка!
(Под песню Е. Кукарской «Я не замужняя» выводят невеста или заходят к ней, если это не частный дом, а многоквартирный).
Невеста: Голубчик мой, (имя жених),  (бросается в объятья, все умрут со смеху). Я тут рядышком постою!
Ф: Поздравляю Лукерья тебя и дочку твою! С хорошим зятьком,  с умелым женихом и дома всё ладком!!!!!
Поклон. Поздравления!!!

ЗАПАСНЫЕ КОНКУРСЫ

Конкурс «Ой, блиночки, мои»

Реквизит: 2 фартука
                   2 больших картонных сковороды
                   2 бумажных блина
                   2 картонных фигур тёщи

Подружка: «Всё очень просто, господа,
Вот - блин, вот - сковорода,
А вон тёща - красота неписанная
Кто быстрее вокруг тёщи оббежит,
Да блин не обронит,
Тому невеста, да тёщин поклон!
А вот как это делается!» (показывает)

Конкурс «На скейтах»
Реквизит: пара детских скейтов или что-то их заменяющее
                    2 чурбака

Подружка: « А ну, не стой, да не зевай!
Подругу лучше покатай!
А ты даром не сиди
Бойку песню заводи!
Мчитесь вон до того пня, 
Заскочите на него,
Да поцелуйтесь горячо,
Ну, а кто быстрей,-
Поклон получит от меня!!!»

Конкурс «Угости Обжору»
Реквизит:  фигура Масленицы 
                     10 пирожков

Подружка: « Вон Подружка - обжороеда!
                     Подружка - многоеда!
                     Смотрит прямо на тебя!
                     Даю по пять вам пирожков,
                     Кто больше скормит ей,
                     Тому поклон бесплатный!!!»

Конкурс «Русская баня»
Реквизит: 2 березовых веника
                    2 тазика

Подружка: «Желающие веничек 
                     Испробовать есть?
                     Ух, какой ядреный!
                     Простейшая задача:
                     Кто быстрее прибежит, 
                     Да как следует попариться,
                     Из тазика сокатится,
                     Тому и поклон!!!»

Конкурс « Бои мешками»
Реквизит: 2 чурбака
                    2 мешка с соломой
Подружка: « Подходи! Померяйся силою молодецкою!
                      Противника мешком сбивай, да сам не падай!
                      Уговор бить только по ногам!
                      А кто устоит, да уговор не нарушит
                      Тот невесту в жены и получит

Еще как вариант конкурса – Коромыслом воду носить на время или на перегонки с кем-то
Ведущая: Ну и что же ты, дружок, Двух шагов пройти не смог, Расстелился на дороге – Поломают люди ноги. Ну-ка, быстренько вставай И отсюда ты ступай. Здесь таким, как ты, не место, Не видать тебе невесты! 
Молодец: Ладно-ладно, проиграл, Жених меня обскакал. Он, видать, умелый парень, От него я поотстал. 
В конце можно поиграть а Ручеек или еще какую-либо народную игру, хороводы)))))И фото красивые будут и гости довольные. Игры народные скину ссылками в контакте
САМОВАР  И  СУШКИ!!!!

----------

Crystal (31.01.2017)

----------


## маринатокарь

Огромное спасибо всем форумчанам за идеи, советы. Очень понравился сценарий о правах детей от *natashashev*.

Наташа, а можно попросить у вас музыкальное сопровождение. Спасибо.

----------


## Людмила91

> *боевая*,  Оль, спасибо. Со шкатулками понравилась затея (утащила в копилочку). 
> к вашему списку добавлю еще один.... 
> свидетели за денежки продают нарезанные одинаковой длины атласные ленточки (голубого и розового цвета), после торгов, все кто получил  ленточки собираются в команду ПО ЦВЕТУ  и связывают свою "веревку", какого цвета веревочка длиннее, тот и победил, что называется. А ленты эти молодым отдаем со словами, что в старину ленты с завязанными узелками приносили удачу, пусть удача не покидает вас... и т.д.


Просто супер! А у меня молодые гостей решили не обирать. Свадьба была в шоколадном стиле: так голосовали коричневыми и белыми колпаками. За девочку одевали белые, за мальчика - коричневые...

----------

Варшава (21.11.2016), Наталия Торопова (02.08.2016), НатусикБлинчик (08.08.2017)

----------


## маринатокарь

А мы гадали на малыша так. 
Ведущий:  Как видите идеальный союз, пусть их судьбу укрепит карапуз.Посмотрим, кто у молодых появится первым.
(Вношу 3 совершенно одинаковых пакета.В одном лежит розовая лента и кукла для девочки. Во-втором лежит голубая лента и машинка для мальчика. В третьем пакете- 2 одинаковых совершено пупсика, перевязаны голубой и розовой лентой. Жених с невестой совещаются,  выбирают пакет. Разворачивают его и смотрят, что им досталось. Ведущая комментирует.)

----------

Nikol (01.06.2017), Барановская Наталья (08.08.2016), Варшава (21.11.2016), МаричкаПраздничная (29.07.2016), НатусикБлинчик (08.08.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (30.11.2016)

----------


## татьяна тягунова

Спасибо огромное!!! очень приятно))

----------


## Толичек

Всем привет! 
Вот хочу поделиться маленькой новогодней идейкой.
Сразу скажу, что идея не особо новая.  
И наверняка коллеги ведущие этот прием используют.  

Речь идёт об исполнение песенки " В лесу родилась Ёлочка" в разных вариантах. Просто решил придать этой игрушки немного креатива.
Назвал я её "Новогодние кузнечики" 

   Конкурс  желательно проводить во второй части вечера, когда гости более менее примут на грудь))))) Вызываем трёх участников. Можно предварительно спросит кто мечтал петь, или немного поет.  Вышедшим участникам  в произвольной форме рассказываем о, том, что ни одна встреча Нового года не обходится без новогоднего гимна и спрашиваем у участников, какую  песню по праву можно считать  Новогодним  гимном. (Здесь можно в произвольной форме беседовать  с залом и подвести зал к исполнению песни  в трех видах - ремикс, блюз, джаз). После чего, участникам поочередно  предлагается по репетировать в исполнении песни  "В лесу  родилась ёлочка" в трех видах. Для репетиции достаточно попробовать спеть  по одному куплету. После репетиции  объявить  участникам, что они являются участниками  шоу "Голос" на 1 канале.Еще раз напомнить участника их стили исполнения,   Можно  с имитироваться звонок Нагиеву. Затем   включается  1 трек начало программы. Затем поочередно  участники. Также можно для каждого участника можно пригласить  подтанцовку. Вот как то  так.  Но в основном идея такая. Задача ведущего  каждому певцу по  возможности помогать, подбадривать ну и с подтанцовкой отжигать. Вот  такая в целом идея.
    Если кому интересно вот ссылка- https://yadi.sk/d/GkMVQWSY32gNHu

----------

aksinya.bortniкova2010 (09.12.2016), ANYA_21_81 (23.03.2018), Borkova Pavlovo (09.12.2016), dou25 (09.12.2016), irishka))) (23.11.2017), MARINA MILANICH (01.04.2019), Museface (10.12.2016), olya.pan (17.02.2017), proshka (28.09.2017), Ritulya993 (13.02.2017), schurevi4 (10.03.2020), Sемицветик (09.12.2016), TSI (14.08.2017), Варшава (12.12.2016), Владмира (25.04.2018), Галиночка -Я (16.01.2017), Ганина Галина (13.01.2017), девятова (12.08.2017), ЕЛЕНА_КАРПЕНКО67 (05.03.2017), Инна Уманская (17.12.2016), иришечкахристова (12.12.2016), кацулька (24.11.2017), Леди N (09.12.2016), ЛюбовьНиклолая (13.02.2018), маринатокарь (25.12.2016), Матильда 1967 (11.12.2016), Мурчик (09.12.2016), Натали69 (09.12.2016), НатусикБлинчик (08.08.2017), Николай Бугаков (09.12.2016), Оксана Солнце (10.01.2017), Ольгия (09.12.2016), Олюня73 (06.02.2017), Пахомова Наталья (11.06.2017), Рина-Екатерина (24.04.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (09.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Всем привет! 
> Вот хочу поделиться маленькой новогодней идейкой.
> Сразу скажу, что идея не особо новая. 
> И наверняка коллеги ведущие этот прием используют.


Толик, пусть идея и не новая, но многим коллегам твой номер пригодится и оживит конкурсную программу! :Ok: Продолжай творить и вытворять! :Yahoo:

----------

BONATA (16.12.2016), Оксана Солнце (10.01.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (09.12.2016)

----------


## alenik84@mail.ru

Здравствуйте! Хочу выложить сказочку для НГ с участием детей. Некоторые конкурсы сказочки подсмотрела здесь. 
В класс входит снегурочка под музыку ВХОД СНЕГУРОЧКИ 
Снегурочка: Ребята здравствуйте! Вы узнали кто я? Вы все прекрасно знаете перед каким праздником мы с дедушкой обычно приходим в гости. Правильно, а что принято делать в Новый год? Конечно дарить подарки. Вот и я к вам шла с не с пустыми руками. Шла я не одна а с дедушкой, но по дороге ему позвонили и он задержится, а пока мы будем его ждать давайте поиграем. Вы любите играть? А сказки любите? А какие сказки у вас самые любимые? А давайте вместе с вами сделаем сказку? поможете мне? Я сейчас вам всем раздам номерки, вы кстати цифры знаете? И к каждой цифре будет небольшой реквизит. Когда вы слышите в сказке свою цифру, сразу выходите и внимательно слушаете что вам надо делать. Ну что попробуем?

1- ЕЛКА
2- МАМА
3 - ребенок ГЛАВНАЯ РОЛЬ
4 - светлячок
5 обезьянка
6 - светлячок
7 - ПАПА 
8 обезьянка
9 елочка
10-светлячок
11 елочка
12 обезьянка
13 - снежинка
14 - елочка
15 обезьянка
16 - снеговик
17 снежинка
18 - медведь
19 -  лиса
20 - Светлячок
21 снежинка
22 - кошка
23 - заяц
24 - Ребенок ГЛАВНАЯ РОЛЬ (ободок с косичками)
25- снежинка
26 обезьянка
27 елочка
28 Волк

Жила была одна семья
папа СЕМЬ и мама ДВА
Детки с ними тоже жили
номер ТРИ и ДВАДЦАТЬ ЧЕТЫРЕ.
Кошка тоже там жила
Ее номер ДВАДЦАТЬ ДВА.
Однажды днем они сидели
 все вместе за столом и ели.
Мама чай всем налила
и разговор вдруг завела:
Скоро будет Новый год
Елки все купил народ
Надо б елочку купить 
И в квартире нарядить. 
Папа чашку отложил
и семье он доложил:
Был на рынке -  Елок нет
раскупили все в обед
Ох расстроилась семья
без елки не веселья.
Дети тут не растерялись
На улицу засобирались
Чтобы елочку найти 
и на праздник принести
Кошка план их услыхала 
и за ними побежала....
Будет тоже помогать
детям елочку искать
И куда же всем идти?
Где же елку им найти?
Прежде чем начать искать
Нужно дома поиграть
в интересную игру
"Стульчик первым я займу"
( бег вокруг стульев под музыку БУРУНДУКИ)
На площадке снеговик
Нос морковкою торчит.
Снеговик ШЕСТНАДЦАТЬ стал
выходи скорее к нам  (МУЗЫКА ВЫХОД СНЕГОВИКА)
Подошли к нему друзья
стали спрашивать любя:
"Друг наш снежный подскажи
где нам елочку найти?"
" Ох вам будет нелегко,
Елка есть, но далеко.
Путь лежит совсем не гладкий,
Будут ребусы, загадки;
Буду вас сопровождать,
все решать вам помогать
Надо светлячков позвать чтобы путь нам освещать"
Светлячков у нас четыре
цифры ДВАДЦАТЬ, ДЕСЯТЬ,ШЕСТЬ, ЧЕТЫРЕ.
Выходите светлячки, 
помогите нам пройти. (МУЗЫКА СВЕТЛЯЧКИ)
Ну-ка в ряд все становитесь
и под музыку кружитесь
Слушайте слова у песни
и танцуйте-ка все вместе
(ПЕСНЯ ИГРА ВПЕРЕД ЧЕТЫРЕ ШАГА НАЗАД ЧЕТЫРЕ ШАГА) 
Ну спасибо светлячки,
дальше нам пора идти!!!
Кошка, снеговик и дети
пошли дальше по планете
И куда же им идти?
Где же елочку найти?
Видят лес вокруг стоит
Кто-то в том лесу шумит
Присмотрелись, там зверюшки
Дружно ходят по опушке! 
Ну-ка звери, выходите
с нами елочку ищите! (МУЗЫКА ПРО ЛЕСНОЙ НАРОД)
зайчик номер ДВАДЦАТЬ ТРИ
Ух как скачет - посмотри!
ВОСЕМНАДЦАТЫЙ медведь
Как умеет он реветь? 
ДЕВЯТНАДЦАТЫЙ - лисичка
очень хитрая сестричка
ДВАДЦАТЬ ВОСЕМЬ - это волк
Серый волк - зубами щелк! 
Нам зверюшки помогите,
И загадки все решите!
Вы смекалку проявляйте
Дружно хором отвечайте:

Скажу я слово - "высоко"
А ты ответишь - "низко" 
Скажу я слово "далеко", 
А ты ответишь - "близко". 
Скажу тебе я слово "сытый", 
Ответишь ты - "голодный". 
Скажу "горячий" я тебе, 
Ответишь ты - "холодный". 
Скажу тебе я слово "лечь", 
Ты мне ответишь - "встать". 
Скажу потом тебе "отец", 
Ты мне ответишь - "мать". 
Скажу тебе я слово "грязный", 
Ты мне ответишь - "чистый". 
Скажу я "медленный" тебе, 
Ты мне ответишь - "быстрый". 
Скажу тебе я слово "трус", 
Ответишь ты - "храбрец". 
Теперь "начало" я скажу, 
Ты отвечай - "конец". 
Ах какие молодцы,
ладно, дальше мы пошли! (МУЗЫКА ВЬЮГА)
Что то вьюга поднялась,
И пурга вдруг началась!
Ой снежиночки - друзья
Выбегайте к нам сюда! (МУЗЫКА ВЫХОД СНЕЖИНОК)
Номер ДВАДЦАТЬ ПЯТЬ, СЕМНАДЦАТЬ,
ДВАДЦАТЬ ПЕРВЫЙ и ТРИНАДЦАТЬ
Вылетайте к нам сюда
Есть задания у меня!
(Одна команда снежинок - вторая главные герои. Каждой команде раздаются листы с цифрами 2,0,1,6)
Я Стихи читать вам буду
цифры будут там повсюду
Нужно будет вам так встать,
чтоб отгадку показать:                                                                                                                   
Есть точка отсчета — с нее начинаем.
Порой эту цифру мы не замечаем.
Она так мала, что ее будто нет.
А ну покажите скорее ответ! (0)                                                                                      
Долгожданный Новый год
С замираньем ждет народ,
Все с фужерами застыли.
Сколько раз часы пробили? (12)

Ты попал в беду – всегда
Смело набирай ….. (02)

Если малыш хорошо уж считает,
Все пальцы свои он вмиг посчитает
Пока упражняемся здесь мы в стихах
Он назовет на руках и ногах (20)

Пусть покажет весь народ,
Какой встречаем Новый год? (2016) 
Ну какие молодчинки 
наши белые снежинки 
и герои молодцы
посмеялись от души!
Ну ребята как нам быть
где же елку раздобыть?
Кстати кто из вас узнает
год кого же наступает? КАКОГО ЖИВОТНОГО ГОД НАСТУПАЕТ?) (МУЗ ОБЕЗЬЯНКИ)
Обезьянки выходите
и немножко пошалите 
ВОСЕМЬ, ДВЕННАДЦАТЬ, ПЯТНАДЦАТЬ ДВАДЦАТЬ ШЕСТЬ И ПЯТЬ
Ну-ка скорей выходите играть!!!!
Я буду про обезьянок стихи вам читать
а вы будете дружно мне все отвечать
Проживает в тёплых странах,
Обожает есть бананы.
Хвост, не хуже чем рука,
Смотрит гордо свысока.
Джунгли ей, как дом родной,
В них живет со всей семьёй.
Ей тарзанкой служит  - лиана,
А зовётся она  – … ОБЕЗЬЯНА

Держится хвостом за ветку -
Длинный он и очень цепкий.
Обезьянка-шалунишка 
Эта шустрая ... МАРТЫШКА

Обезьяна узконоса.
Плод, зерно - корм без вопроса,
Насекомых ест, однако,
А зовут её ... МАКАКА

Говорят, что, мол, она
Поднимает и слона!
У кого такая сила ?
Люди, это же …. ГОРИЛЛА
То не кошка, не собака, 
Как все думают, однако.
И совсем не виноват, 
В том, что тоже он примат.
Не умеет делать «мур»
Зверь по имени …. ЛЕМУР
Вот большая обезьяна,
Человека дразнит рьяно.
По одной идём стезе -
Родич наш ведь ... ШИМПАНЗЕ
Ну вот это обезьянки
отгадали все загадки
Будем елочек мы звать
Чтобы елку для ребят забрать (МУЗЫКА ПРО ЕЛКИ)
ДВАДЦАТЬ СЕМЬ, ЧЕТЫРНАДЦАТЬ
ДЕВЯТЬ И ОДИННАДЦАТЬ
ну-ка елки покажите
как снежки вы мастерите
(всем по листу бумаги, одной рукой надо свернуть лист в гармошку
Несколько раз играем) Победитель выбирает троих взрослых и с ними сражается!
Вот это елки -  мастера
снега много как "УРА"
Ребята так нам помогли
Елку мы смогли найти
ну скорее к нам иди
Цифра ОДИН к нам выходи
Супер Елка покажись
перед нами покружись
А все ребята выходите 
в хоровод вы соберитесь
В песне слушайте слова
ВСЕ ГОТОВЫ? ДА? УРА!
(МУЗЫКА мы пойдем сейчас налево)
вот теперь вы молодцы
поиграли от души
Честно скажите мне хором тогда
как, вам понравилась сказка-игра?
Вашим словам очень-очень я рада
они для меня как большая награда
А ваша награда уже где то близко идет
Ее несет дед, кто его позовет?
Давайте все вместе его позовем
"ДЕД МОРОЗ"
ДМ: Слышу слышу!!!!  здравствуйте ребята!
вы такие молодцы! Такую сказку интересную поставили! Я к вам не с пустыми руками пришел! подарки вам принес! ну ка внученька помоги мне подарки ребятам раздать!

----------


## alenik84@mail.ru

Еще интересный конкурс:
я хочу пригласить Вам помочь троих взрослых. 
Каждому из них я покажу имя героя  всем разные(Снежинка, снеговик, пингвин). Далее взрослые встают отдельно и начинают жестами под музыку изображать того, кто написан на бумаге. Говорить ничего нельзя. Ребята по несколько человек начинают выходить, вытягивать бумажку, где так же написано имя одного из трех помощников и молча должны прильнуть к своей группе помощников, изображая его. Когда все разделились по группам, попрошу взрослого показать свою табличку и ребята проверяют себя.

----------


## alenik84@mail.ru

Конкурс Белочки и елочки.
А вы знаете, как красиво в зимнем лесу? А знаете, какие деревья остаются зелеными? (Ёлки)
А каких лесных животных вы знаете? (Белка)  Я хочу вам показать любимую игру белочек. Называется она Ёлки и белки. Ну конечно елками у нас будут мужчины. Выходите все скорей и рассеивайтесь по лесу. А теперь выпрыгивайте белочки-девочки и занимайте каждая себе ёлочку. (нужно, чтобы белок было на одну больше, чем ёлок.)  Итак звучит музыка – все белочки прыгают по лесу, как только музыка затихает – белочка запрыгивает на елочку (встает рядом или обнимает). Белочке, которой не хватило елочки уходит, захватив с собой елочку. И посмотрим какая же белочка у нас самая хитрая.

----------

Варшава (23.12.2016)

----------


## alenik84@mail.ru

А это приветствие деда мороза при входе в класс:
Как же все вы повзрослели,
Как же все похорошели!
Вот сидят баскетболисты,
А вот смотрю и футболисты.
Танцовщицы и самбисты,
И гимнасты и певицы.
Да, вот это класс талантов
Певцов, спортсменов, музыкантов.

----------


## Оксана Солнце

муж рассказал о конкурсе который видел на корпоративе-себе его не присваиваю (дабы не обвинили в плагиатстве и пиратстве)-рассказываю как есть:
есть старый пальчиковый  конкурс камень/ножницы/бумага-до меня он дошел в другой интерпретации с другими ролями (эксгибиционист/дед мороз/снегурочка), я же переделала его под себя только роли взяла ВОЛК/МАША/И МЕДВЕДЬ-как из мультика-этот мульт знают и дети и взрослые. делю две команды и объясняю что МАША боится ВОЛКА (если выпадает в одной команде маша а в  другой волк-то из команды маши убираем участника), ВОЛК боится МЕДВЕДЯ (по типу одного из участников убираем если выбрали волка), и МЕДВЕДЬ боится МАШУ (т.к. по мультфильму она ему сильно докучала)-если участкики команд выбрали машу и медведя то из команды выбравшей медведя убираем участника...  команды должны показать только движениями кого выбрали для себя:
МАША-показываем все как девочка за юбочку держится когда стих рассказывает, и кричит ля-ля-ля
ВОЛК-руками показываем зубы и воем  у-у-у-
МЕДВЕДЬ- стоим на месте как косолапый(переминается с одной ноги на другую) и кричит р-р-р-р-

долго рассказывала но на самом деле очень быстро проходит

----------

annuschka (20.01.2017), begoniya (02.03.2019), Motilek (17.01.2017), Диковина (02.04.2019), чига (27.09.2017)

----------


## ЕленаЗолотаюшка

> второй, с двумя бутылками шампанского. Наклеиваю на бутылки розовую и голубую наклейки, и передаем с двух сторон зала. Каждый гость, получая бутылку в руки, должен расписаться и передать следующему гостю. Какая из бутылок обойдет всех гостей быстрее, и попадет в руки жениха или невесты, голубая или розовая, тот и будет в этой семье первенцем.


Тоже очень нравится такое гадание, впервые о нем прочитала

----------

Варшава (13.01.2017)

----------


## ЕленаЗолотаюшка

Попробую выставить своё творение.

         Сценарий мероприятия, посвященного Дню медицинской сестры.


Ведущая:    Добрый день, уважаемые медицинские работники! Я очень рада встрече с вами, представителями самой нужной, самой благородной профессии – профессии медицинской сестры. Все вы на личном опыте убедились в том, что ваша работа очень нелегкая, это ежедневный кропотливый труд. Но давайте вспомним одну пословицу, дошедшую к нам еще из древности: «Хорошо работает тот человек, который хорошо отдыхает». Поэтому я вас прошу, дорогие наши медицинские сестрички, поудобнее устраивайтесь за праздничным столом и на время забудьте о тяготах работы и повседневных проблемах. 
Я предлагаю всем поднять бокал
 За средний медицинский персонал
 За женственность, за Вашу красоту
 За тех, кто днем и ночью на посту.
 Медсестрам пусть сегодня повезет
 Пусть главный врач Вам премии дает
 Пусть дарят Вам улыбки и цветы
 И пусть осуществятся все мечты!

Один великий ученый сказал, что первоначальным определением счастья есть именно здоровье. И я хочу вам предложить первый тост за виновников данного торжества, вас, берегущих человеческое здоровье, а значит и счастье. Выпьем за Вас! 
(Под негромкую музыку все угощаются)

Я приглашаю для поздравления ____________________________________ .

Ведущая:  Замечательно, что ваш профессиональный праздник приходится на весенний месяц май, когда оживает природа и расцветают женщины, которых среди медсестер подавляющее большинство. Ведь когда как не весной хочется любить, радоваться каждой мелочи  и жить полной жизнью!? Все это так, но! Есть работа, именно она занимает огромную часть нашей жизни. Поэтому сегодня я предлагаю вам немного отдохнуть и развлечься, так сказать, не отходя от «кассы», то есть прямо сейчас, в стенах поликлиники. И вместе с Днем медсестры мы с вами отметим ещё несколько праздников, которые проходят в мае. 
Итак, начинаем «Майскую тусовку» с самого первого дня мая. Как назывался этот праздник в советское время? А сейчас? 1 Мая был одним из самых ярких и всенародно любимых праздников, когда в колоннах демонстрантов шагали стар и млад, и у всех было приподнятое праздничное настроение. Сегодня, когда с нами остался Праздник весны и труда, давайте так же с песнями и улыбками встретим радостный Первомай. Вспомним самое доброе из старого советского праздника. Первомайские праздники всегда открывали пионеры. Пионер – это значит ….. первый. 

Выступление «пионеров» - 6 человек.

Ведущая:   Майскую демонстрацию невозможно представить без больших транспарантов с политическими воззваниями. Кто помнит, что было написано на тех плакатах?..
Сегодня вы попробуете себя в роли художников – оформителей, так как я объявляю конкурс медицинско –политическо-первомайского плаката. Поскольку старые лозунги давно устарели – вот вам новые варианты плакатов. Вам нужно лишь придумать и написать остроумное веселое продолжение. Например, «Пролетарии вех стран – за мир, дружбу и ….. за медслужбу!»  

Звучит музыка, выполняется задание. 

Прошу команды представить свое творчество. (проходят с плакатом)
По аплодисментам определяется победитель. А плакаты будут использованы для фотосессии.
****************************************************************
Ведущая:  Май – месяц богатый на праздники. Редкий день в мае не отмечается какой-либо профессиональный или другой праздничной даты. 
Кто знает, какие ещё майские праздники связаны с вашей профессиональной деятельностью?

Праздники Мая 
1 мая - Праздник весны и труда - 1 мая
3 мая - Всемирный день свободы печати
3 мая - День Солнца
5 мая - День водолаза
5 мая - День шифровальщика
5 мая - Международный день акушерки
6 мая - День святого Георгия Победоносца
7 мая - День радио
8 мая - Международный день Красного Креста и Красного Полумесяца
9 мая - День Победы - 9 мая
12 мая - Всемирный день медицинской сестры
13 мая - День Черноморского флота
14 мая - День фрилансера
15 мая - Международный день семьи
17 мая - Всемирный день информационного сообщества
18 мая - День Балтийского флота
18 мая - Международный день музеев
20 мая - Всемирный день метролога
21 мая - День военного переводчика
21 мая - День Иоанна Богослова
21 мая - День Тихоокеанского флота
22 мая - День святого Николая
22 мая - Международный день биологического разнообразия
24 мая - День кадрового работника
24 мая - День святых Кирилла и Мефодия
25 мая - День филолога
26 мая - День российского предпринимательства
27 мая - Всероссийский день библиотек
28 мая - День пограничника
28 мая - День SEO-оптимизатора
29 мая - День ветеранов таможенной службы
29 мая - День военного автомобилиста
31 мая - Всемирный день без табака
31 мая - Всемирный день блондинок
31 мая - День российской адвокатуры

Плавающие даты: 
Конец мая - Последний звонок
40-й день после Пасхи - Вознесение Господне (21 мая - дата для 2015 года)
Последняя пятница мая - День сварщика (Дата для 2015 года - 29 мая)
Последнее воскресенье мая - День химика  (Дата для 2015 года - 31 мая)
50-й день после Пасхи - Троица (День Святой Троицы, Пятидесятница) (31 мая - дата для 2015 года)
***************************************************************

Ведущая:   Есть в череде майских праздничных дат очень нужный всем, очень теплый день –  5 мая День Солнца. 
Представьте яркий залитый светом солнечных лучей майский выходной. Какие ассоциации у вас возникают? 

Аукцион «Чем заняться в майский выходной?»

Ведущая:  Мы с вами уже знаем, что также 5 мая – Международный день акушерки. Следующий конкурс называется «Первооткрыватели». Кто, как не акушерки помогают открыть мир новой жизни! 

Конкурс "Первооткрыватель"

Сначала участникам конкурса предлагается "открыть" новую планету - надуть как можно быстрее воздушные шары, а затем "заселить" эту планету жителями - быстро нарисовать на шаре фигурки человечков фломастерами и подписать имена каждого.

У кого "жителей" на планете окажется больше - победитель!
*********************************************************** 

Ведущая:  Очень важным майским праздником для всех является 9 мая – День Победы. В этот день всеобщего ликования повсюду звучит музыка, поздравления, и обязательно поются песни. 

Песенные  поздравления

Ведущая:  Вы просто отлично поете! Вдвойне приятно слышать песни в ваш профессиональный праздник. И как раз по случаю праздника я , как представитель Дома культуры, запишу вас в творческие коллективы нашего ДК. 
•	Прошу эту часть гостей потопать, теперь похлопайте в ладоши. Замечательно у вас получается! Я вас записываю в коллектив народного танца «Топотушки».
•	Гости слева от меня, поаплодируйте, пожалуйста. А теперь попробуйте спеть «Ой, люли, ой, люли…» Прекрасно! Вас записываю в коллектив народной песни «Зорюшка».
•	Гости справа отменяя, попробуйте свистнуть! Хорошо! Вы будете в коллективе «Казаки».

А сейчас мы узнаем, какой коллектив самый веселый, дружный и шумный. Итак, 12 мая в 14.30 мы отправляемся в районную поликлинику, открываем двери, заходим на первый этаж и нас встречают веселые танцевальные «Топотушки»………  Идем на второй этаж , а оттуда слышится песня «Зорюшек»…..  Откуда-то сбоку доносится свист казаков…. 
На праздник пришли представители администрации больницы и что же они услышали….весело топают «Топотушки»… голосят «Зорюшки»… не дремлют казаки
В это же время недалеко находились гости из иностранной делегации, которые, заглянув в поликлинику, увидели……(коллективы поют, пляшут, свистят)
Спасибо за прекрасный концерт! 
****************************************************** 
25 мая – день филолога. Это люди, которые на короткой ноге с премудростями русского языка. Попробуем немного приблизиться к ним. 

Пословицы. 
Один вслух говорит начало , а другой должен вслух дать ответ – окончание.

Друзья мои!
Я хочу вас обрадовать. Всем, кто пришел на наш праздник, буквально каждому, купили билет в путешествие. Представляете, как здорово!  Ну что, поедем кататься ? 

Праздничная танцевалочка.

ФИНАЛ
Ведущая:   Каждое утро медицинская сестра начинает словами: "Как вы себя
чувствуете, больной?" А слышит ли она: "А как Вы себя чувствуете?" - я, думаю, не часто.

И хочется пожелать, чтобы сами вы  болели…… 
только с зятем на стадионе,

голова кружилась только на седьмом небе …. от счастья,

сердце замирало…..только от любви, 

звенело в ушах…... от детских голосов, 

слёзы были….слезами радости, 

температура повышалась…...от того тепла, которое дарят родные, а не от гриппа, 

ноги болели….. от танцев, 

горло хрипело…... от песен до утра, 

пульс учащался…..от встречи с любимым, 

глаза закрывались…... от блаженства, а не от усталости,

морщинки возле глаз…. были только от улыбок, 

жар в груди ……был от пламенных чувств, 

колики в животе…... были от смеха,

а скулы сводило…. от хохота, 

была плохая память….... на случайные обиды, 

чтоб жили вы ……..сколько у нас верхнее давление, 

чтоб была слабой…….лишь для того, чтоб мужчины рядом с вами  почувствовали себя сильным. 

Это, в общем-то, и был мой тост.

Нальем в стакан волшебную вакцину,
Чтобы поздравить с праздником коллег, друзей!
И тост произнесем : "За Медицину!"
И за свое предназначенье в ней!!!!!

*************************************************
" Коллеги, просто женщины,  подруги,
В больнице всюду ждут и верят в вас.
Везде нужны заботливые руки
И наш хозяйский теплый, женский глаз.

За жизни многих вы всегда в ответе,
Вы - славные помощники врачам!
И не найдете вы на целом свете
Таких прекрасных и надежных дам!

Шприцы, растворы и медикаменты...
Все это - наш родной и милый дом.
И хорошо, что в жизни есть моменты,
Когда мы рядом все и все поем!

----------

Crystal (31.01.2017), Диковина (02.04.2019), Ира38 (16.01.2017), Курица (13.01.2017), маринатокарь (29.07.2017), наталья севрюкова (06.02.2019)

----------


## ЕленаЗолотаюшка

Так как День матери и День отца рядышком, мы проводим встречи в семейной гостиной, куда приглашаются семейные команды - родители с детьми, двоюродные братишки-сестрички, бабушки-дедушки, тёти-дяди. Проходило такое мероприятие уже трижды и получило положительне отзывы. Темы каждый год разные. Выложу сценарий первой встречи. Собран по частям в инете и свои наработки.

Сценарий праздничной встречи в семейной гостиной
«*Важней всего на свете мир, семья и дети*!»
(встреча может быть приурочена к Дню семьи или Дню матери)

Мероприятие проводится в зале, где семьи – участницы располагаются за столиками. В составе семьи приветствуются мамы, папы, дети, бабушки, дедушки, тети, дяди и другие родственники. Перед началом звучит музыкальная заставка.

Вед. - Добрый день, дорогие друзья! Мы приветствуем вас сегодня в нашей семейной гостиной.
В праздник принято говорить о близких и любимых людях, дарить друг другу добрые слова, улыбаться, радоваться теплоте и взаимопониманию.
Солнце встало, день настал,
Праздник утром рано встал,
И пошёл гулять по свету,
Огибая всю планету.
К нам он тоже забежал,
Счастье, радость всем раздал.
Ведь мы вместе, ты и я,
Очень дружная семья!

Со словами приветствия к вам обращается …….
(присутствующие официальные лица)

Думаю, вы согласитесь со мной, что важней всего на свете мир, семья и дети. И как ведется на Руси, семья всегда должна расти. Что такое семья? Семья – это дом. Это одни на всех радости, заботы и печали. Семья – это свои семейные традиции. Семья – это еще и надежный причал во всех бедах и несчастьях. Это крепость, за стенами которой царит покой и любовь! Сегодня здесь собрались те, для кого семья – это не пустой звук, это важно, это жизненно необходимо.
Сейчас самое подходящее время представить наших гостей. А пока семьи готовятся, для вас поют самые маленькие артисты из детской вокальной студии.

Музыкальные номера

Друзья, давайте знакомиться.

Семья (фамилия) на празднике есть?
Мы очень рады, что вы здесь.
(называем всех членов семьи по именам)
************************************************** ***************
А теперь приветствуем на празднике семей
Дружное семейство (фамилия) поскорей.
************************************************** **************
Есть семейная команда, которое многим нравится
Семья (фамилия) называется.
************************************************** *****************
Все встречи отменив, дела забросив.
Примчалась семья (фамилия) - желанные гости.
************************************************** *******************
Семья (фамилия), покажитесь нам , друзья.
Без вас на празднике никак нельзя.
************************************************** ****************
Встречаем дальний регион.
Семье (фамилия) наш поклон.
************************************************** ****************
Поудобнее все расположитесь,
Семья (фамилия), нам покажитесь.
************************************************** ******************
В семье (фамилия) все интересные и заводные,
Покажитесь, кто вы такие.
************************************************** *******************

Представление участников – кто, откуда, о семье, увлечениях. На экране проецируются фото семей-участников.

Участники показывают творческие номера, подготовленные дома.

Во все времена русские люди чтили своих родителей. До сих пор в деревенских избах висят на стенах фотографии. На них члены семьи, близкие и дальние родственники. В центре на самом видном месте располагались увеличенные портреты родителей…
Слова «родители», «род», «Родина» - не просто однокоренные, они как матрешки выходят одно из другого и одно в другое умещаются, они исподволь помогают нам понять, что значит семья в составе таких величин как «род», «народ»…
Мы с вами тоже бережно храним историю наших семей и всех, кто дорог нашему сердцу, в фотографиях. Неслучайно и название нашей фотовыставки «Счастливы вместе». Мы рады, что вы приняли в ней активное участие. У тех, кто ещё не познакомился с выставкой, будет возможность это сделать.

Музыкальный номер

Самое прекрасное слово на Земле - мама. Это первое слово, которое произносит человек. И звучит оно на всех языках одинаково нежно. У мамы самые добрые и ласковые руки. У мамы самое верное и чуткое сердце – в нём никогда не гаснет любовь.
И сколько бы тебе ни было лет, 5 или 50, - тебе всегда нужна мама, её ласка, её взгляд. И чем сильнее любовь к маме, тем радостнее и светлее жизнь.
А какое счастье испытывают будущие мамы, услышав главные в жизни человечества слова: «У вас будет ребенок!».
Сегодня, в преддверии Дня матери (Дня семьи), мы от всего сердца поздравляем с праздником наших мамочек.
За то, что всегда
Без утайки и прямо
Мы можем доверить
Ей сердце свое,
И просто за то, что
Она наша мама,
Мы крепко и нежно любим её.
Для вас, дорогие мамы, музыкальный подарок.

Музыкальный номер

Оказывается, ничто в нашей жизни не существует просто так. Все взаимосвязано. Природа и человек, месяц рождения и знак Зодиака, характер человека и его имя.
Когда люди встречаются впервые и знакомятся, принято называть себя по имени. Предлагаю нам с вами ещё раз познакомиться, но уже по-другому - каждому назвать своё имя вслух, причем одновременно.(все хором называют свои имена)

– Кто знает имя своего соседа справа, назовите его!
– А имя соседа слева?
– А кто скажет имена обоих соседей?
– Имя мамы?
– Папы?
– Интересно, какая семья по моей команде быстрее поднимет правую руку? А левую? А обе? А левое колено? А правую ногу??? А две ноги?
– Скажите, дорогие мои, есть ли в зале Саши? А Светланы? А Серёжи? А Катерины? А Коли?

Отлично размялись и посмеялись.

Сегодня на нашей встрече вы узнаете много нового и интересного о некоторых именах. Я буду называть имена, и те, чье имя прозвучит, будут выходить ко мне.
Начнем с женских имен. Будьте внимательны. (имена присутствующих на празднике заранее нужно узнать, даю характеристику имени)

Варвара – трудолюбивая, покладистая, «папина дочка».
Вера – рассудительная, уравновешенная.
Софья – нежная, утонченная, заботливая.
Екатерина – смышленая, запасливая.
Светлана – активная, добрая.
Евгения – рукодельница, любит придумывать разные истории.
Анна – артистичная, добросердечная, всех утешает.
Елизавета – шаловливая, непоседливая, дружелюбная.
Мария – добрая, нежная, спокойная.
Александра – спортивная и целеустремленная.
Валерия – ласковая, веселая, иногда своенравная.
Полина – отзывчивая, приветливая.

Очень приятно с вами познакомиться. Думаю, что вы хорошо знаете сказки и поможете мне вспомнить и правильно назвать сказочных героев.
Сказочные герои часто носят двойные имена. Я буду называть начало, а вы - окончание.

• Кощей-…….Бессмертный
• Елена-……..Прекрасная
• Иван-………Царевич
• Василиса-….Премудрая
• Спящая-……Красавица
• Мальчик …..с Пальчик
• Крошечка-….Хаврошечка
• Конек-………Горбунок
• Кот………. в сапогах
• Кот - …….Матроскин
• Кот - …….Леопольд
• Домовенок ……Кузя
• Доктор……. Айболит
• Красная ……Шапочка




Вы отлично справились с заданием. И сейчас для вас танцевальная разминка. Но танцевать будут только определенные части тела.
…Танцуют руки!
...правая нога!
...голова!
...плечи!
...мимика лица! (рот, глаза, уши)

************************************************** ******************
ВИКТОРИНА (с залом)
Вспомните и назовите литературных героев, героев сказок, с которых можно брать пример, чему-то поучиться.
*Как звали лягушку в сказке "Царевна-лягушка"? (Василиса-Премудрая)
*Назовите имена героев, которые вместе с Элли шли в Изумрудный город. (собачка Тотошка, чучело Страшила, Железный Дровосек, Трусливый Лев)
*Как звали корову, которую купил кот Матроскин? (Мурка)
*Назовите имена писателей: Чуковский (Корней), Перро (Шарль), Успенский (Эдуард), Пушкин (Александр), Линдгрен (Астрид), Милн (Алан).
*Как звали трех поросят? (Ниф-Ниф, Наф-Наф, Нуф-Нуф)
*Назови героев сказки "Репка". ( Бабка, Дедка, ,Жучка, Кошка, Мышка.)
*Где спрятался седьмой козленок? ( В печке.)
*У кого в дверях застрял Винни- Пух? (У Кролика.)
*Что несла бабушке Красная Шапочка? (Пирожок и горшочек масла.)
*Что больше всего любил Карлсон? (Варенье и печенье)
*Из чего фея сделала Золушке карету? (Из тыквы.)
*Назовите имена друзей Незнайки (Пончик, Сиропчик, Винтик, Шпунтик )
*Назовите друзей Винни-Пуха (Ослик Иа, Кролик, Пятачок, Сова.)
************************************************** *******************

Дорогие друзья, проведем застольную перекличку семей. Первая семья дружно называет свою фамилию и сопровождает слово каким-то движением. К примеру, разводит руками или качает головой. Вторая повторяет имя первой, её жест, затем называет свою фамилию и добавляет свой жест. Третья повторяет имя первой и её жест, затем имя второй и её жест, затем называет свою фамилию и делает свой жест. Каждому новому участнику нужно повторять больше имен и жестов. В случае затруднений участникам разрешается помогать. Главное - сохранять дружелюбную атмосферу.
(проводится игра со всеми семьями)

Вед.- «Погода в доме» одинаково зависит как от жены и матери, так и от мужа и отца.
Если мамы пестуют своих детей, то папы – воспитывают. Папы редко ругают и меньше подвержены эмоциям, с папами хорошо делать уроки и играть. И вообще, все знают, что папа строгий, но справедливый. А еще папа дарит покой и уверенность, что все всегда будет хорошо.
Прекрасно, что как и во многих других странах, у нас тоже отмечается День отца. И настало время назвать мужские имена, обладатели которых, и дети и взрослые, сейчас сюда выйдут. (Называются имена присутствующих)

Георгий – старателен, хорошо учится, но бывает вспыльчив.
Андрей – фантазер, обожает всевозможные конструкторы.
Юрий – спокойный, сдержанный, артистичный.
Евгений – трудолюбивый, увлекается домашним консервированием.
Илья – помощник родителям, хозяйственный.
Степан – подвижный, веселый, шалун и непоседа.
Кирилл – любознательный, большой спорщик.
Святослав – заботливый, способен к сопереживанию.
Артем – общительный, дружелюбный, умеет хранить тайны.

Давно известно, что большинство мужчин умеют прекрасно готовить, а некоторые даже занимаются консервированием. Потому задание для вас – назвать продукты, которые можно консервировать.
(участники по очереди называют продукты питания, которые используются для консервирования)

Для самых сильных, ловких, для вас, наши защитники, веселая эстафета «Прогулка».
У нас уже есть две команды – дети и взрослые. И сейчас вам предстоит узнать, какая команда более быстрая и ловкая.

Игра – эстафета

Команды отлично справились с заданием.

Вед.- Друзья, вы задумывались, почему так говорят: “Мой дом – моя крепость”?
(Семьи отвечают)
Несомненно, у человека должен быть дом, и не просто крыша над головой, а место, где его любят и ждут, понимают, принимают таким, каков он есть, место, где человеку тепло и уютно. Сегодня на празднике каждая семья превратится в строительную бригаду. Предлагаю каждой бригаде набор кирпичей.
(Вручаются конверты с бумажными “кирпичиками”, крышей дома, окнами, фломастеры для оформления)
На четырех кирпичиках у нас уже написаны слова “здоровье”, “любовь”, “понимание”, “улыбка”. Остальное надо подписать. Подумайте, какие кирпичи возьмете для строительства вашего чудесного дома. Может быть - бодрость, радость или что-то ещё. Крыше можно дать свое название.
(Семьи-команды на столиках выполняют задание, выстраивая бумажные дома. Далее рассказывают, из каких «кирпичиков» складывается “Дом моей мечты”)

Благодарим всех строителей. Дома у вас оказались прекрасными. Пусть такие дома строятся в стране, где для слез причины нет,
Где улыбки каждый день, где почти всегда весна,
Где у всех, у всех людей очень добрые глаза!

Музыкальный номер

Вед: Дорогие друзья, уважаемые мамы, папы, бабушки, дочки и сыновья! Желаю, чтобы дети в ваших семьях никогда не огорчали родителей, а родители всегда понимали своих детей. Не оставляйте друг друга без внимания и участия! Дарите друг другу радость общения и дружбы!
И я приглашаю всех на танцпол, чтобы подарить танец радости и дружбы.
Уважаемые гости, вам вопрос - что обычно желают в праздник ?
(Гости дают свои ответы ведущей).
Вед: Все верно, друг другу желают удачи, да побольше. Так вот, чтобы привлечь к себе удачу - высоко поднимаем руки и громко хлопаем в ладоши. Итак, репетируем.
(Все идут по кругу, высоко подняв руки и хлопают в ладоши под музыку).
Вед: Ещё друг другу желают, конечно же, здоровья, крепкого, да как говорят, сибирского. Чтобы быть самым здоровым и крепким - мы все дружно топаем ногами и хлопаем в ладоши в разных местах – перед собой, за спиной, справа и слева, и все это делаем одновременно. Итак, пробуем.
(Все гости идут по кругу, хлопают в ладоши и притопывают ногами).
Вед: Обязательно друг другу желают любви, красивой и яркой. Так пожелаем же друг другу любви в нашем танце. Отправляем друзьям воздушные поцелуи. Итак, начинаем.
(Все гости под музыку в кругу отправляют воздушные поцелуи).
Вед: Друг другу желают как можно больше друзей, верных и надежных. Так вот, чтобы количество надежных друзей удвоилось, и даже утроилось, я предлагаю всем сейчас обняться, положив руки на плечи соседям, и громко крикнуть «С праздником!» (все вместе выполняют)
Весь танец повторяется под музыку, движения могут выплняться в разном порядке.

Вед: Семья – это то, что мы делим на всех,
Всем понемножку: и слезы и смех,
Взлет и падение, радость, печаль,
Дружбу и ссоры, молчанья печать.
Семья – это то, что с тобою всегда.
Пусть мчатся секунды, недели, года,
Но стены родные, отчий твой дом –
Сердце навеки останется в нем!

Заканчивая нашу встречу, хочется сказать всем большое спасибо и выразить надежду, что семейный праздник помог ближе узнать друг друга, объединиться, сделать еще один шаг навстречу взаимопониманию и единству в семье.

----------

Crystal (31.01.2017), TEA60 (13.01.2017), Курица (13.01.2017), маринатокарь (29.07.2017), Мелита (19.10.2021), Рина-Екатерина (24.04.2017)

----------


## Курица

> Попробую выставить своё творение.
> Сценарий мероприятия, посвященного Дню медицинской сестры.


Спасибо,Елена.
Иожет быть, кому-то пригодится твоя работа.
Чтобы не затерялась, скопировала пост в спец. тему - здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=98830&page=22  :Aga:

----------

ЕленаЗолотаюшка (16.01.2017)

----------


## Смоляниова2

Здравствуйте, можно я пропишусь, а то опять потеряю))

----------


## ЕленаЗолотаюшка

> скопировала пост в спец. тему


Танюша, спасибо за заботу, потому как ориентирование вообще по жизни не мой конёк)))

----------

Курица (13.01.2017)

----------


## ЕленаЗолотаюшка

ПРАЗДНИЧНЫЙ  РЕЦЕПТ.

Если хочется нам очень что-то вкусное отведать,
Собираем всё семейство и решаем : сделать торт!
Если вы узнать хотите как готовить этот тортик,
Навострите ваши ушки и прослушайте рецепт.
Нужно папу взять сначала и отправить на диванчик – 
Пусть он там футбол посмотрит, если хочет, пусть поспит,
Потому что в кухне папа занимает много места, 
Позовём его мы сразу, как покончим со стряпней.
Не откладывайте больше ни минуты, ни секунды,
И пока на смене мама, печь начните без неё.
Главное – муку найдите, и потом в неё бросайте
Всё, что под руку попало – яйца, сахар, маргарин.
Пригодится чёрный перец, и горчица, и какао, 
И ещё возьмите кетчуп – с ним красивей будет торт!
А когда вернётся мама, и увидит ваше тесто,
То похвалит дочку с сыном, громко скажет : «Молодцы!»
И отправит всех вас к папе на футбол и на диванчик,
А сама наденет фартук – значит, скоро будет торт.
Мама наша всё умеет, мама – самый лучший повар!
Если кто рецепт не понял, вы спросите у неё.
И тогда любого блюда мама вам секрет откроет – 
Нужно добавлять по вкусу нежность, дружбу и любовь!

----------

natascha-sam (11.04.2018), Леди N (05.06.2017)

----------


## ЕленаЗолотаюшка

Несколько лет назад мы с подругой принимали участие в конкурсе "Мастера хорошего настроения". И было там задание рассказать о своём хобби. Так как она увлекалась тем, что проверяла на себе всевозможные диеты, решили сочинить песню о диетах. Вот что вышло.

МОЁ  УВЛЕЧЕНИЕ.

Говорят, худышки, вроде, нынче модные в народе.
Так что в этом  увлеченьи  никакого удивленья.
Я диеты собираю, на себе их проверяю.
Я на них сижу – сижу, и не ем ведь и не пью,
Даже маковой росинки в рот, бывает, не возьму,
Ну да что болтать об этом, лучше я сейчас спою.

1. Ежедневно меняется мода,
Но, покуда стоит белый свет,
У красавиц одна лишь забота:
Как узнать бы побольше диет.
Я с подругой сажусь на диету,
Пить и есть мы совсем прекратим.
Станем стройными, словно газели,
В города навсегда укатим!

Припев:
Ну что сказать, ну что сказать, устроены так люди,
Желают знать, желают знать, а что на завтрак (обед, ужин) будет.

2. Очень много диет знаю разных
И совет дать могу без проблем,
Как стать стройной, красивой, веселой,
И такой оставаться совсем.
Можно сесть на диету любую,
Иль кефиром питаться одним,
Можно овощи есть или фрукты,
Только выбрать придется самим.

Припев.

3. Пусть твердят мне друзья и подруги, 
Что красивей звезды я любой,
Все равно я сижу на диете, 
Хотя толку и нету порой.
Но бывают во всем исключенья, 
Трудно так удержаться самой.
Аромат пирогов и печенья
Так и манит меня за собой. 

Припев.

----------

Курица (18.01.2017), маринатокарь (29.07.2017)

----------


## Щастье

Тамадуны и тамадушечки, доброй ночки))) Выставляю на ваш суд еще одну свою версию сбора денег на детишек. Вы уж меня строго не судите, я хоть и зарегистрирована давно, а праздники вела изредка. 
Попались, значится,  мне в руки обалденные костюмы зайцев - одеваются как комбинезоны с капюшонами прямо поверх одежды, ушки большие - красивущие, пузико розовое сделано, а уж хвостики - загляденье. Вот и решила я их к свадебному моменту приспособить!!! 
Примерно так начинаю: 
А вот скажите мне, дорогие гости и молодожены, где как говорят чаще всего находят детей? В капусте, правильно. Именно сборами капусты для ребенка мы сейчас и займемся..Но возникает еще один вопрос – какой зверек очень любит капусту,и фактически является символом оооочень плодотворной семейной жизни молодых людей! Если молодые любят друг друга как эти зверьки, то большое потомство им обеспечено.
Итак, встречаем – настоящие зайчики из Плейбоя! Апплодисменты!!!!
* выбегают мои зайчики, мальчик и девочка. Я и говорю, что будем определять, кто же круче - мальчишки или девчонки. Прошу их сначала красиво продефилировать под музычку, мол публику вам надо обаять, доказать, что вы супер- выбираю забойные трек, они танцуют. Потом предлагаю перед сбором капусты издать боевой клич, чтобы сомнений в вашей крутости не осталось, и те ко за вас голосовать не хотел - передумали. ДЛя этого им включаются отрывки трека, обязательно должны быть смешные - типа "скэтман" или "трчача тр бум ба" ( понятно излагаю?)))) и их задача это повторить - клич это не моя фишечка, подсмотрено на курсах в Твери, спасибо автору, смех стоит всегда) 

Чтож, и мальчик и девочка слишком хороши, придется провести голосование! Ну, и собственно сбор денег. 
К сожалению, нет фото костюмов именно со свадьбы, но чтобы вы понимали, попробую прикрепить фото с другого мероприятия[img]http://*********net/8849574m.jpg[/img]
Ну как -то так :Blush2:

----------

Barguzenok (06.02.2017), begoniya (02.03.2019), Kiska2009 (22.03.2017), O-lusha (31.01.2017), Галак76 (04.03.2019), мотрий Инна (05.06.2017), НатусикБлинчик (08.08.2017)

----------


## Юлия Непоседа

Здравствуйте! Хочу поделиться своей наработкой, которая вот уже несколько праздников идет просто на ура!
Делаю это в конце первого застолья в аккурат перед дискотекой.
Вызываю женщин, которые хотят быть любимыми в этом году (для женщин такая заманилка действует молниеносно).
У меня максимальное количество - 8 человек. Я думаю, больше не нужно, иначе сильно затянуто будет.
Вышли женщины, сразу отправляю их за мужчинами, можно за чужими.
Образовалось 8 пар.
Каждой из пар даю заготовки на листочках - кто эта пара.
Вот заготовки:
Тимон и Пумба
Волк и заяц из Ну погоди
Буратино и Мальвина
Шрек и Фиона
Алладин и Жасмин
Мистер и Миссис Смит
Равшан и Джамшут
Из Служебного Романа  Анатолий Ефремович Новосельцев и Людмила Прокофьевна Калугина. 
Пока пары вживаются в образ и смеются, объявляю гостям, что к нам на праздник пожаловали звезды мировой величины, прямо здесь и сейчас, прямо из телевизора и т.д. и т.п.
По очереди знакомимся с каждой парой, они представляются кто они, для каждой включаю определенные треки (ссылка ниже), под которые они дефилируют.
После того, как они все протанцевали, объявляется танцевальный конкурс. Нужно танцевать в парах, выигрывает та пара, которой в конце больше всего будут аплодировать зрители.
Обычно подарки раздаю всем участвующим.

После этого объявляю дискотеку.
https://yadi.sk/d/icz9BlPy3BtckA

Буду рада новым знакомствам!
https://vk.com/id7819705

----------

((ольчик)) (06.02.2017), lelik1974 (30.09.2020), olga77 (26.04.2018), Ritulya993 (13.02.2017), лариса61 (05.06.2017), Леди N (05.06.2017), марандра (16.02.2017), Марья2509 (17.08.2018), наталья севрюкова (11.02.2020), НатусикБлинчик (08.08.2017), Ольгия (31.01.2017), светлана2011 (13.04.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (31.01.2017), Щастье (30.01.2017)

----------


## Щастье

мне понравилось)))) возьму к себе в копилочку, с Вашего позволения)

----------


## Юлия Непоседа

Добрый вечер)
Не совсем понятно с музыкой, нельзя скинуть эти треки в личку или ссылку на них?

----------


## Курица

> нельзя скинуть эти треки в личку или ссылку на них?


*Юлия Непоседа*, Юль, ты это сейчас с кем разговариваешь??? :Grin:  К кому обращение? :Blush2:

----------


## Хрисеида

Несколько раз проводила юбилеи в дачном стиле. Там тоже играли в перестраивалку, играют всегда с удовольствием. Играли две команды, поэтому подобрала короткое слово. Может, кому-нибудь пригодится)
«Забор»

Есть участок, вот удача
Будем дружно строить дачу.
Начинать пора давно раз
В голове сложился (ОБРАЗ)

Будут цветники повсюду
Лилии и маки будут,
Астры, васильки, мимоза
И конечно в центре (РОЗА)

Каждый день готовы строить,
Не меняя гардероба.
Ничего она не стоит
Выдана заводом (РОБА)

Дерево нам очень нужно
Дальше строить будем дружно
Крепкий как скала забор
Все вперёд в дремучий (БОР)

Может перерыв устроим,
А потом ещё построим
Домик, баню и амбар.
А пока все вместе в (БАР)

Вот теперь дела в порядке
Не боимся мы за грядки.
Защищён надёжно двор
Мы построили (ЗАБОР)

----------

Tata74 (03.08.2017), TSI (08.01.2019), Варшава (06.02.2017), Курица (06.02.2017), о-ля-ля (06.02.2017), Ольгия (06.02.2017), Славина (06.02.2017)

----------


## Курица

> Несколько раз проводила юбилеи в дачном стиле. Там тоже играли в перестраивалку, играют всегда с удовольствием. Играли две команды, поэтому подобрала короткое слово. Может, кому-нибудь пригодится)
> «Забор»


Катюша, спасибо за творчество, скопировала еще и в спец.темку, где все перестраивалки, чтоб не потерять)
Это тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135569  :Aga:

----------

о-ля-ля (06.02.2017)

----------


## Юлия Непоседа

> Тамадуны и тамадушечки, доброй ночки))) Выставляю на ваш суд еще одну свою версию сбора денег на детишек. Вы уж меня строго не судите, я хоть и зарегистрирована давно, а праздники вела изредка. 
> Попались, значится,  мне в руки обалденные костюмы зайцев - одеваются как комбинезоны с капюшонами прямо поверх одежды, ушки большие - красивущие, пузико розовое сделано, а уж хвостики - загляденье. Вот и решила я их к свадебному моменту приспособить!!! 
> Примерно так начинаю: 
> А вот скажите мне, дорогие гости и молодожены, где как говорят чаще всего находят детей? В капусте, правильно. Именно сборами капусты для ребенка мы сейчас и займемся..Но возникает еще один вопрос – какой зверек очень любит капусту,и фактически является символом оооочень плодотворной семейной жизни молодых людей! Если молодые любят друг друга как эти зверьки, то большое потомство им обеспечено.
> Итак, встречаем – настоящие зайчики из Плейбоя! Апплодисменты!!!!
> * выбегают мои зайчики, мальчик и девочка. Я и говорю, что будем определять, кто же круче - мальчишки или девчонки. Прошу их сначала красиво продефилировать под музычку, мол публику вам надо обаять, доказать, что вы супер- выбираю забойные трек, они танцуют. Потом предлагаю перед сбором капусты издать боевой клич, чтобы сомнений в вашей крутости не осталось, и те ко за вас голосовать не хотел - передумали. ДЛя этого им включаются отрывки трека, обязательно должны быть смешные - типа "скэтман" или "трчача тр бум ба" ( понятно излагаю?)))) и их задача это повторить - клич это не моя фишечка, подсмотрено на курсах в Твери, спасибо автору, смех стоит всегда) 
> 
> Чтож, и мальчик и девочка слишком хороши, придется провести голосование! Ну, и собственно сбор денег. 
> К сожалению, нет фото костюмов именно со свадьбы, но чтобы вы понимали, попробую прикрепить фото с другого мероприятия[img]http://*********net/8849574m.jpg[/img]
> Ну как -то так


Добрый вечер)
Не совсем понятно с музыкой, нельзя скинуть эти треки в личку или ссылку на них?

В первый раз что-то не получилось)))

----------


## Щастье

> Добрый вечер)
> Не совсем понятно с музыкой, нельзя скинуть эти треки в личку или ссылку на них?


добровечер)))) Сейчас попробую!)

----------


## olya.pan

обновите пожалуйста ссылку на музыку , огромное спасибо!

отличная идея ,можно использовать на любых праздниках !

----------


## Jene4ik

Всем, здравствуйте! На выпускном вечере читала деткам такой рэпчик) было забавно)) Может кому интересно будет..
Что пожелать нашим детишкам
Нашим девчонкам и нашим мальчишкам
Чтоб лучше ели чтоб лучше спали
Школу родную не забывали
Что бы учились только отлично
Что бы вели себя супер прилично
Не забывайте и дружбу храните
В жизни себя непременно найдите

Если вдруг станет на сердце тоскливо
Вы не тянитесь за кружкою пива
Сразу мобильник и тут же набирайте
Сереге…Насте…Саньку или Кате
Вы клевые, дружные хорошие детки
Нужно что бы вами гордились ваши "предки"

Помните школу …учителей
Не забывайте дружбы своей!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

natascha-sam (11.04.2018), Варшава (16.03.2017), Диковина (02.04.2019), Танюха Ник. (28.02.2017)

----------


## Юлия Непоседа

От сердца отрываю... Но хочется, чтоб и у Вас шли на "Ура" праздники!!!
В общем, как это делаю я (шлифовала целый год на разных компаниях - просто БОМБА!!!)
Второе застолье, конец. Объявляю гостям, что сейчас будет небольшой тест для них. Нужно загадать нечетное число от 1 до 10, но не говорить его вслух. Когда все загадают, спрашиваю: "Кто загадал цифру 1? (жду, пока объявится) Таких людей, как Вы, единицы, Вы просто прирожденный лидер, уникальность и т.д. и т.п.", "Кто загадал цифру 5? Вы по жизни отличник, любите все делать на 5, просто от и до". На этом моменте гости расслабляются, думая " Слава Богу, ничего криминального, просто какой то дурацкий тест, не знаю зачем она это делает...". 
Далее спрашиваю "А есть те, кто загадал 3,7,9?". Обычно их много. Я говорю: "Вы по жизни авантюристы, любите путешествия и приключения". Они выдыхают, а я продолжаю: "И именно Вас, авантюристов, я приглашаю на танцпол". Здесь они уже никто не отвертится, все же выявили себя, выходят все и участвуют в любой авантюре, какую Вы им придумаете.

----------

begoniya (02.03.2019), Elena Moderatorin (06.04.2020), maricha (20.05.2019), nata.kosa (06.07.2020), Nikol (08.09.2017), TSI (08.01.2019), Zinaida (21.01.2020), Варшава (16.03.2017), Елена 056 (08.11.2017), ЕленаV (20.11.2020), лариса61 (05.06.2017), Леди N (05.06.2017), Лепочка (14.12.2017), ЛюбовьНиклолая (13.02.2018), марина С (23.04.2020), Наталия Торопова (10.10.2019), НатусикБлинчик (08.08.2017), Татьяна Бронзенко (17.03.2017)

----------


## Юлия Непоседа

*Моя авантюра для авантюристов.
*
Спрашиваю, готовили ли они что-то творческое для именинника (жениха и невесты, коллег и т.д.). Отвечают, что нет. Говорю: "Накосячили, придется эти косяки исправлять прямо здесь и сейчас. Итак, сейчас мы будем готовить танец для нашего именинника. Но так как не собрались, не прорепетировали, будем репетировать здесь и сейчас. Первый танец. (небольшой стенд апик) Вот нормальные люди как спать ложатся? Захотели спать, легли на подушечки, одеялко оба и бай лю лю. А такие как мы (здесь я становлюсь для них "своей"), авантюристы, подушку туда, сюда, одеяло между ног, спляшут Макарену и только потом уснут". Учу их первому танцу - Макарене. Раз показала так, потом с музыкой, потом без меня. Буквально один припев. Во втором танце объявляю, что главное - раскорячить ножки. Показываю как. Это Гангам-Стайл. Здесь небольшая сноска - я его превосходно танцую. Поэтому те, для кого это название - пустой звук - смеяться начинают после того, как я показываю с музыкой. И здесь тоже самое - показываю двжиения, потом  с музыкой со мной вместе, потом без меня. Также буквально один припев. И последний танец :"Когда дедушка увидел пару, танцующую этот танец, он сказал: вот пока они не лягут, ничего у них не выйдет! Это ламбада". Здесь все знают движения, но я еще раз их показываю. Также танцуем секунд 20, не больше.
Далее, когда все отдышались, говорю, что это еще не все. Теперь задание усложняется, каждому нужно привести сюда еще (2 или 1, в зависимости от количества людей всего и авантюристов на танцполе, рассчитываю, чтобы конкурс прошел в 3 приема) участников. Все повторяется, старенькие учат новеньких. И последнее задание - нужно привести всех, кто может танцевать. Выходят обычно все или почти все (кроме тех, кто не может по состоянию здоровья. На последней свадьбе я солировала впереди, чуть обернулась и увидела бабушку жениха - под 80 лет! - задорно танцующую Гангам Стайл. ЭТО НЕЧТО!!!!). Я танцую вместе с ними, финал - для именинника, все это сопровождаю словами. Заканчиваем ламбадой, все на танцполе и далее продолжаю дискотекой. После этого они танцуют так, как в последний раз в жизни!

----------

begoniya (02.03.2019), Motilek (11.03.2020), olga77 (26.04.2018), Ritulya993 (01.02.2020), tatka17 (23.03.2017), Zinaida (21.01.2020), Владмира (25.04.2018), Курица (05.06.2017), лариса61 (05.06.2017), маринатокарь (29.07.2017), Матильда 1967 (05.06.2017), мотрий Инна (05.06.2017), Наталия Торопова (25.09.2017), светлана2011 (13.04.2017)

----------


## Юлия Непоседа

> *Моя авантюра для авантюристов.
> *
> Спрашиваю, готовили ли они что-то творческое для именинника (жениха и невесты, коллег и т.д.). Отвечают, что нет. Говорю: "Накосячили, придется эти косяки исправлять прямо здесь и сейчас. Итак, сейчас мы будем готовить танец для нашего именинника. Но так как не собрались, не прорепетировали, будем репетировать здесь и сейчас. Первый танец. (небольшой стенд апик) Вот нормальные люди как спать ложатся? Захотели спать, легли на подушечки, одеялко оба и бай лю лю. А такие как мы (здесь я становлюсь для них "своей"), авантюристы, подушку туда, сюда, одеяло между ног, спляшут Макарену и только потом уснут". Учу их первому танцу - Макарене. Раз показала так, потом с музыкой, потом без меня. Буквально один припев. Во втором танце объявляю, что главное - раскорячить ножки. Показываю как. Это Гангам-Стайл. Здесь небольшая сноска - я его превосходно танцую. Поэтому те, для кого это название - пустой звук - смеяться начинают после того, как я показываю с музыкой. И здесь тоже самое - показываю двжиения, потом  с музыкой со мной вместе, потом без меня. Также буквально один припев. И последний танец :"Когда дедушка увидел пару, танцующую этот танец, он сказал: вот пока они не лягут, ничего у них не выйдет! Это ламбада". Здесь все знают движения, но я еще раз их показываю. Также танцуем секунд 20, не больше.
> Далее, когда все отдышались, говорю, что это еще не все. Теперь задание усложняется, каждому нужно привести сюда еще (2 или 1, в зависимости от количества людей всего и авантюристов на танцполе, рассчитываю, чтобы конкурс прошел в 3 приема) участников. Все повторяется, старенькие учат новеньких. И последнее задание - нужно привести всех, кто может танцевать. Выходят обычно все или почти все (кроме тех, кто не может по состоянию здоровья. На последней свадьбе я солировала впереди, чуть обернулась и увидела бабушку жениха - под 80 лет! - задорно танцующую Гангам Стайл. ЭТО НЕЧТО!!!!). Я танцую вместе с ними, финал - для именинника, все это сопровождаю словами. Заканчиваем ламбадой, все на танцполе и далее продолжаю дискотекой. После этого они танцуют так, как в последний раз в жизни!


Нарезки этой музыки могу скинуть в личку, если кому то нужно.

----------

лариса61 (05.06.2017), Пахомова Наталья (11.06.2017), Рина-Екатерина (28.03.2017), светлана2011 (13.04.2017), тютюня (05.02.2019)

----------


## Юлия Непоседа

*Моя подводка для поздравления женой (на ДР, юбилее)*
Уже не помню, откуда я ее взяла, авторство не мое, но идет всегда прекрасно.
Женя- состоявшийся мужчина, добившийся успеха
• Говорят за каждым мужчиной, добившимся успеха, стоит женщина – и ворчит, ворчит, ворчит.
• За каждым мужчиной, добившимся успеха, стоит женщина – и подбадривает, подбадривает.
• За каждым мужчиной, добившимся успеха, стоит женщина – и не перестаёт удивляться.
• За каждым мужчиной, добившимся успеха, стоит женщина – и говорит: «Я же тебе говорила!» 
Я думаю, что во многом своими успехами Евгений обязан своей супруге. 
Слово Наталье (поздравляет)

----------

ANYA_21_81 (05.09.2018), begoniya (02.03.2019), Elena Moderatorin (06.04.2020), maricha (20.05.2019), Motilek (11.03.2020), oga (03.09.2017), pavluk (21.10.2017), tatka17 (23.03.2017), ZAVCLUB (21.09.2017), zemavokal (15.08.2017), Варшава (16.03.2017), Владмира (25.04.2018), Дудырева Галина (29.05.2018), ирина -солнышко (05.06.2017), Курица (05.06.2017), лариса61 (05.06.2017), ЛЕВИНСОН (20.07.2019), марина С (23.04.2020), Матильда 1967 (05.06.2017), Наталия Торопова (10.10.2019), наталья севрюкова (11.02.2020), Пахомова Наталья (11.06.2017)

----------


## Юлия Непоседа

Коротенькая активашка-тост. 
Провожу ее на 1 застолье, где то 5-6 рюмка.
Дорогие гости, а вы тем временем внимательно посмотрите на свои ладони, там вы можете найти много линий – жизни, здоровья, холм Венеры,  а ещё там  очень много активных точек, и если их массажировать , то можно и здоровье поправить и жизнь свою изменить в лучшую сторону . А лучший массаж – это аплодисменты.
Итак , прошу аплодировать
-только прекрасную половину человечества
- только сильный пол
- тех, кто сало любит больше , чем шоколад (вот после этого все расслабляются)
- тех , кто уважает пиво
- тех кто хочет жить красиво
- тех, кто на работу ни разу не опоздал
-тех, кому приятно находиться сегодня в этом зале
Только такими аплодисментами мы будем одаривать нашего именинника!

----------

begoniya (02.03.2019), krater (26.12.2017), natascha-sam (11.04.2018), vads (22.02.2019), Zinaida (21.01.2020), Варшава (09.12.2017), Ганина Галина (05.06.2017), лариса61 (05.06.2017), Леди N (05.06.2017), ЛюбовьНиклолая (13.02.2018), маринатокарь (29.07.2017), наталья севрюкова (11.02.2020), Ольга Устинова (15.11.2017), Пахомова Наталья (11.06.2017), Рина-Екатерина (28.03.2017)

----------


## Юлия Непоседа

*Кругосветное путешествие.*
Провожу его на 1 дискотеке, в самом начале.
Провожу небольшой интерактив с гостями на тему "Куда юбиляр потратит подаренные сегодня деньги?". Звучат разные варианты ответов. Выслушиваю и отвечают, что знаю один большой секрет, на самом деле юбиляр мечтает отправиться в кругосветное путешествие. Но мы то тоже в этом принимали участие, поэтому приглашаю всех отправиться вместе с юбиляром.
Все выходят на танцпол,  можно танцевать в кругу, можно 2 круга (один внутри другого, есть людей много), можно паровозиком - как удобно.
Звучит зажигательная музыка, пока она звучит, они едут, пританцовывая. Музыка остановилась, я говорю, в какой стране мы очутились и что там нужно делать, чтобы за своих сочли.
Вот список стран и действий:
Франция – обнимаются
Таиланд – молитвенное движение рук перед грудью «савади»
Норвегия – крепкие рукопожатия
Чукотка - трутся носами
Самоа – интенсивные обнюхивания
Россия – целуются троекратно
Япония – низкие поклоны
Новая Гвинея – игривые движения бровей
Африка – похлопывание руками по своим бедрам и радостные  гримасы лица.
Тибет – высовываем язык со скрещенными руками на груди
(место проведения торжества) - поворот спиной друг к другу и рукопожатие между ног.

Главное - не затягивать, остановки делать не реже, чем раз в 10 секунд, чтобы поддерживать динамику поездки.

----------

Anna Russia (13.02.2021), begoniya (02.03.2019), demo4ca (27.03.2017), elena1602 (22.02.2021), irinar (05.06.2017), natascha-sam (06.04.2018), Ritulya993 (21.07.2017), TSI (08.05.2019), yrievna12 (04.07.2017), Zinaida (21.01.2020), валентина2015 (22.01.2019), Варшава (16.03.2017), Галкатк (05.08.2020), Ганина Галина (20.09.2017), Ильенко Елена (23.02.2018), ирина -солнышко (03.01.2018), Ирина 51 (24.10.2017), Курица (05.06.2017), лариса61 (05.06.2017), Леди N (05.06.2017), Ленком (07.05.2018), маринатокарь (22.09.2017), Наталия Торопова (10.10.2019), наталья севрюкова (11.02.2020), оксана 1974 (11.06.2020), Ольга Устинова (15.11.2017), Пахомова Наталья (11.06.2017), Психологиня (15.01.2020), светлана2011 (13.04.2017), ЮлаЮла (28.02.2018)

----------


## Юлия Непоседа

*Представляю диджея*
И по совместительству своего мужа на 2 застолье, в начале.
Говорю гостям " Представьте, берег моря, закат, чайки... Романтика. Сидят двое влюбленных, обнимаются. И он ей так ласково - а давай поженимся? Она ему - да, давай. И тишина. Она спрашивает: любимый, а почему ты молчишь? Он отвечает - А я и так сказал лишнего! Вот сейчас, дорогие гости, я хочу представить Вам своего супруга Александра, который когда то тоже сказал лишнего!"
И предлагаю выпить за знакомство.

----------

GammiLugansk (07.12.2018), irinar (05.06.2017), zemavokal (15.08.2017), Ганина Галина (05.06.2017), девятова (12.08.2017), Елена 056 (08.11.2017), ЕленаV (20.11.2020), Крымчанка (13.06.2017), Курица (05.06.2017), лариса61 (05.06.2017), Ленком (30.06.2019), Марина Филиппова (19.03.2018), мотрий Инна (05.06.2017), наталья севрюкова (11.02.2020), Пахомова Наталья (11.06.2017)

----------


## мотрий Инна

*Юлия Непоседа*,  посмеялась от души))))спасибо за сообщения)))))

----------


## Tanuxatexas

> Хочу поделиться финалами праздника. Проводила юбилеи 2 последних недели. В первый была "сладкая" женщина, как ее называют родственники. За основу взяла материал с сайта в обоих случаях и переделала. 1. Я делала наговор на конфеты.
> Юбилярша выводится в центр, дается мешочек. Гостям раздаются конфеты.
> Вед: Существует предание, что если заговорить какую-нибудь вещь, она принесет вам пользу. Сегодня собрались самые близкие люди, которые желают вам добра.  Я раздала конфеты, чтобы они нашептали на них самое сокровенное,  самое то, что идет от души.  Ну что я первая ( говорю на здоровье) и кладу в мешок, остальные повторяют (счастье, любовь, удача….). Когда мешок полон. А теперь надо его завязать, чтобы, то что пожелали не выскочило наружу. Завязывает. Дорогая______________________желаем вам всего того, что пожелали, подержите мешочек. Тяжелый? Да! Вот такой вам сладкой жизни, чтобы просыпались… а вам тяжело: от поцелуев любимого мужа,  от теплых слов, которые вам говорят родные, и от ободряющих объятий друзей! (Музык. нарезки: "Все для тебя: Михайлов когда дарят и потом "С днем рождения" Аллегрова
> 2. Муж сделал древки, я сделала из подкладочной ткани флаги. Гости выходят с флагами и шарами. Тут за основу "встреча юбилярши от Т. Жегуновой" это где про демонстрацию чувств. Что это вам напоминает? Да, демонстрацию и остальное бла-бла А потом ...
> *Юбилярша выводится в центр*
> День рождения даже в ненастье,
> Даже в самой полярной глуши,
> Освещается радугой счастья – 
> Разноцветьем прекрасной души!
> ...


Спасибо большое, скоро буду проводить юбилей женщине 55 лет. С вашего разрешения утащила к себе в копилочку.

----------

Ritulya993 (02.03.2018), TSI (08.01.2019), Ирина 51 (08.01.2020), Ленком (30.06.2019), Наталия Торопова (27.05.2021)

----------


## КатИринки

Здравствуйте, лет 10 занимаюсь организацией праздников для своей семьи, а сейчас стали приглашать вести праздники. Всегда очень волнуюсь, но соглашаюсь, мне это очень интересно, радуюсь, когда заказчик благодарит. Хочу выложить несколько наработок. Мы придумываем вдвоем с подругой. Это часть сценария проводов на пенсию.

        Сценка ПЕНСИЯ.
Ведущая: Правительство Российской Федерации признает ваше право на получения статуса пенсионера и начисление денежных выплат из Пенсионного фонда России. Для официального признания мы приглашаем представителей госслужб:
госпожа Пенсия Собесовна и ее секретарь Супсидия .


Пенсия: Здправствуйте, дамы и господа пенсионеры и прочие... не пенсионеры!
Супсидиядия:  Здрасте.....
П.: Которая тут чего то хочет от пенсионного фонда?
С.: Не рановато ли?
Веущая: нет, нет, Ирина Владимировна заслужила!!!(подает папку)
С.: Да-да! Вижу, вот документ ваш!!!
П.: Граждане, подтвердите личность пенсионерки.
С.: Если согласны подпися свои поставте.
П.: Надо бы вас , гражданочка, проверить, как вы подготовлены к вывходу на пенсию.(Ира выходит с сумочкой)
С.: сумочку подготовте к проверке.
                 Косметичку — таблетки              - изъять(секретарю)
                Презервативы Гусарские      ***L — изъять(в карман)
                Очки солнечные — изъять , заменить на другие.
Эти очки для курортов, а тебе нужно теперь у подъезда сидеть и выявлять проституток и норкаманов.
   Кошелек с деньгами -        
                 Дорогая, у пенсионеров столько денег не бывает — изъять(в карман)
Супиздия: изымем , изымем
Пенсия: А чевой то?
Супиздия: сидите , Пенсия, молчите, а то пенсионный возраст увеличу и побегаете тогда со своей новоявленной пенсионеркой. А у нас сами знаете как: Выпись-день, пропись — день, запись-день
Пенсия: молчу, молчу
Супсидия: Безобразие, еще претендует на пенсию. Человек вообще не подготовлен к выходу на пенсию. А внешний вид.... без коментариев!!!!!
Пенсия: У меня все с собой. Так, дорогая, сейчас мы тебя подготовим:
туфельки — каблучок высоковат, вот эти переоденьи вот подпорочка.
(достает стринги — рассматривает)
Супсидия : Ой это ж мои.
Пенсия: Трусики поди кружевные носиш? Беречь надо Манечку свою — она тебе послужила, вот и ты должна теперь о ней заботится(понталоны). 
Головушку тоже береги, покрывай(платок)
Спина -то поди болит — на носи, свой отдаю(пояс).
В автобусе первое время со мной будешь ездить, я тебе расскажу когда народу побольше и в политлиннику надо ходить почаще в очереди посидишь, все новостя узнаешь!!!

       Ну вот ты готова иди переодевайся.


Супсидия: Ну, граждане с вами разбираться будем! Подпися все собрали?(забрать папку
                  Твоих тут много?
Пенсия: В зале пенсионеры еще есть? Покажитесь! Чтобы к вам по домам не ходить , мы вам дотацию принесли.
Супсидия: сейчас только списки сверим(раздают рубли, детям тоже)
В это время юбилярша переоделась в праздничное платье, до этого одета была в брюки и блузку.

ВЫХОД : фанфары, музыка(До чего же красивая женщина)
Пенсия: Вот как должна выглядеть каждая пенсионерка. Овации
            Супсидия:  От лица Пенсионного фонда России, Вы официально получаете звание ПЕНСИОНЕРКИ. Поздравляем вас с вступлением в эти почетные ряды. Примите Ваше удостоверение — ведь  это ваша путевка в новую жизнь!!!!(вручение)
При выходе: Ой цветы, цветы то забыли( гвоздики в газетке)

----------

Crystal (19.02.2019), demo4ca (20.12.2017), Елена04 (18.10.2018), маринатокарь (16.12.2017), наталья севрюкова (11.02.2020), О-па-па (18.03.2021)

----------


## КатИринки

Добрый вечер! провожали меня на пенсию и у нас сложилась вот такая сказка, оцените, покритикуйте.
   Сказка.
                        Как Ирина юбилей готовила.

С чего начинается любая подготавка? Зашла я на кухню, налила себе кофе и …. включила телевизор, а там новости передают:

Новости села: в совхозе * Жилевский * доярка Глафира надоила со своей лучшей коровы Зорьки 50 литров молока. Посмотрите сюжет: на вопрос: откуда такие надои? Глафира рассказала и показала, что только ласка дает такие надои. Глафира подходит к своей любимице, гладит ее по вымени, шепчет на ушко ласковые слова, начинает доить Зорьку, напевая песенку : * Рюмка водки на столе *. Корова благодарно подмыкивает и трется о  Глафиру.
В этом же совхозе механик Открышкин и тракторист Закрышкин завершили ремонт комбайна. Внимание на экран: тракторис залазил под комбайн чистил днище, менял прокладки, подтягивал тросики, а механик залезал сверху : продувал заслонки, еще выше подтягивал тросики и смазывал все ходовые части.
Новости спорта: на экране мы видим наших лучших фигуристов Приплющенко и Ненафка, они поразили всех зрителе и судей тройныл сальто-тулупом назад с приземлением на левую ногу с дальнейшим вращением правой ноги.(овации)
Новости культуры: Анастасий Волчков и Николь Цескаридзовадали премьеру на средней сцене не очень Большого театра. Только для вас эксклюзивная сьемка партии голубого и розового лебядей(музыка)(овации).
Новости моды: вашему вниманию представляем модель № 1 . Трогательный женский обра в платье из натурального кремлина с цветочным принтом * Мечта пенсии * , оригинальный крой платья, типа картофельный мешок прикрывает все достоинства фигуры и выгодно подчеркивает ее недостатки. При кривых или не бритых ногах возможен укороченный вариант. Это модель вызвала фурор на последнем показе в республике Мордовия(овации)

          Модель № 2 Вашему вниманию предстовляется мужская модель. Брюки кроя * ветерок * - особенно подходят для танцоров и любей ведущих активный образ жизни, т.к. Не препятствуют доступу воздуха в труднодоступные места, классический мужской верх с баской и запахом. (овации)
в этот момент Ира подумала, что муж пошел на работу не модный!!!

продолжение...
Ира выключила телевизор, т.к. Он отвлекал внимание и начала готовить праздничный стол. 

На горячее решено сделать отбивные из кабанчика. Что же выберет Ира грудинку или задок. - решила взять задок, отбила, еще раз отбила, погладила, положила на противень, противень зашипел, мясо заскворчало.
На закуску решено сделать селедку под шубой. Взяла селедку, сняла с нее шкуру, отделила от костей, порезала, промазала майонезом. Взяла терку, нашла сторону поострее, нарерла картошку, разложила ее на селедку,  промазала майонезом, взяла терку натерла морковку, выложила ее на картошку,  промазала майонезом, Взяла терку, натерла свеклу, выложила на морковь, уплотнила,  промазала майонезом, показалось маловато и еще раз  промазала майонезом. Закуска готова!!!!
Пора приступать к праздничному торту. Ира взяла 4 яйца, проверила на свежесть и качество, Взяла миксер, взбила яйца, добавила сахар(половина как обычно рассыпалась — к счастью, подумала Ира), все вместе еще раз взбила миксером, просеяла муку, подбила тесто, в середину добавила дрожжи, дрожжи стали бродить, тесто поднялось и задышало тяжелыми вздохами. Тесто подошло, Ира положила его на противень и отнесла  в духовку. Банкет готов!!!! Устала, села на стульчик.
Хозяюшка, торт-то готов!!!!( Фанфары!!!) вынос торта


Мы тебе много всего пожелали, а теперь твоя очередь, загадай свое желание и задуй свечи!!! 1-2-3 дуй!!!!

Какие-то идеи брала из интернета, спасибо авторам.
Гости изображали свой образ - фигуристы, балет, противень - шипел , дрожжи бегала и т.д.

----------

ирина -солнышко (03.01.2018), Ленком (07.05.2018), Ольгия (02.11.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (03.11.2017), чига (25.11.2017)

----------


## КатИринки

Еще очень понравилось всем в начале вечера знакомство. Идея из интернета, подработанная для моих гостей

   Мы одной крови.

1. кто родился с ноябре?
2. Кто женился в августе?
3. У кого есть дети?
4. У кого есть внуки?
5. Кто пришел с мужем? 
6. А кто со своим?
7. У кого отчество Владимировичи?
8. У кого карие глаза?
9. Кто любит отдыхать у моря?
10. Кто любит выпить?
11.  Кто выпить и закусить?
12. Кто работал на стеклопластике?
13. Кто хочет со мной выпить?

----------

Ritulya993 (01.02.2020), TSI (08.01.2019), Ирина 51 (08.01.2020), Ленком (07.05.2018), Ольгия (02.11.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (03.11.2017)

----------


## КатИринки

так как я люблю вышивать и плести бисером, вместо песочной церемонии, для меня сделали бисерную, с перекличкой гостей по регионам и местам работы. В завершении мой любимый стих.


  Бисер.

НИКА
У нас торжественный момент. Сейчас мы все вместе создадим для нашей юбилярыни талисман желаний. Мы проведем перекличку гостей по регионам — а ваша задача всем вместе выбрать цвет из представленных здесь сосудов с бисером.

ЛЕНА

1. Столица нашего региона — село Лужники
2. Спальный район нашей столицы — город Ступино
3. Исторический центр  - Кашира
4. молоизвестный, неизведанный. Дикий уголок нашей родина — г. Москва
5. Прянично-самоварная република — Тульская область
6. Автономная республика - Барабаново
7. Представители движения курортники России — 
Вареник -град
8. Закрытый город — Стеклопластика


КАТЯ

                Цвет бисера:
оранжевый — тепло души, очаг, уют
голубой - море, путешествия,  мечты
розовый — романтика, нежные чувства
зеленый — здоровье, долголетие
красный — страсть, любовь
салатовый — радость, вдохновение, веселые праздники
фиолетовый — изобилие, достаток, роскошь
желтый — яркой жизни, солнечный дней, хорошее настроение


Нам даны душа и тело, мир и контуры судьбы,
Все дано, но черно-белым, а раскрашиваем мы!!!

----------

маринатокарь (19.01.2019), Ольгия (02.11.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (03.11.2017)

----------


## марута

Добрый вечер. Я Марута. Вот вот юбилей у очень хорошей знакомой- Ларисы .Можно мне "Знаменитые Ларисы " ? Заранее большое спасибо!!!

----------


## Варшава

> Добрый вечер. Я Марута. Вот вот юбилей у очень хорошей знакомой- Ларисы .*Можно мне "Знаменитые Ларисы "* ? Заранее большое спасибо!!!


Марута, в интернете есть вот такая информация (перейдите по ссылке)
http://www.bolshoyvopros.ru/question...projavili.html
https://kakzovut.ru/names/larisa.html

----------

Курица (20.11.2017), марута (16.08.2020), Наталия Торопова (27.05.2021)

----------


## Ольгия

> Можно мне "Знаменитые Ларисы " ?


Я думаю, что это просьба ко мне. Обновила ссылку

http://rgho.st/8jqCvvJMW

----------

Курица (20.11.2017), Леди N (27.11.2017), марута (16.08.2020), Пахомова Наталья (16.02.2018)

----------


## Литературная

Прекрасная идея, спасибо! И что немаловажно - универсальная!!! Благодарю ещё раз))) Удачи и творческого вдохновения!

----------


## ЛюбовьНиклолая

Всем здравствуйте! Я на Вашем форуме человек новый. Я не профессиональная тамада, но очень часто приходиться вести для родственников и друзей юбилеи, НГ и т.д. Пару раз проводила аукцион. Например говорю: "Сегодня на нашем празднике немного изменяться правила: теперь за участия в конкурсах, в танцах и играх, в общем за активное участие на нашем вечере призы выдаваться не будут! Вместо призов вы будете получать валюту!!!! Валюта новая – Скоробогатики вот полюбуйтесь (показываю) (Фамилия нашего классного руководителя - Скоробогатова). Заработанную валюту можно потратить на новогоднем аукционе, который состоится в конце нашего вечера или оставить себе на память в качестве сувенира. Кстати сказать, на аукционе будут разыгрываться очень дорогие и раритетные вещи, как то: квартира, ювелирные украшения, бытовая техника и многое другое. Так что все в ваших руках – на месте не сидим, а активно зарабатываем!!!!! Все принимали очень активное участие, а потом когда сам аукцион начался - так участники так торговались, как будто на настоящем аукционе с настоящими деньгами дело имели. В этом году я так НГ в школе  среди родителей проводила, а раньше на свадьбах на второй день. Всегда очень весело проходит.  Из вещей для аукциона что-то из интернета взяла, а что-то сама придумала.
- Одежда суперчеловека (дождевик). 
 - Набор юного кладоискателя - (детский набор для игры в песке). 
- Средство для увеличения бюста — небольшой кочан капусты. 
 - Карманный кондиционер - (веер).
 - Модное украшение для любимого холодильника (магнит — символ года). 
 - Вещь, не выходящая из моды. (Шнурки) 
-  Портрет самого красивого человека. (Зеркало). 
-  Стиральная машина «Малютка». (Мыло в мыльнице). 
-  Бытовой пылесос. (Веник). 
 - Пузыристое, блестящее, веселящее. (Мыльные пузыри).
 -  Лучший друг в первый день Нового года (Бутылка пива).
 -Двухкомнатная квартира для одинокого мужчины. (Семейные трусы).
- Лучшие друзья девушки – бриллианты. Разыгрывается украшение от Сваровски. Мужчины, спешите! Кто не успел купить подарок любимой на НГ, самое время это сделать!!!!!  (украшение из дома).
- Кухонный комбайн (мини терка).
- Посудомоечная машина (набор губок)
- Оберег от порчи и сглаза (булавка)
- Посуда из Богемского стекла (кружка)
- Как говорится: «Человек, который читает книги, проживает тысячу жизней, тот кто не читает, проживает лишь одну. Итак, разыгрывается новогодний российский бестселлер 2018 года при  помощи которого вы проживете не одну жизнь!!!!! (мини-книга)

----------

Crystal (19.02.2019), vads (22.02.2019), zemavokal (16.02.2018), Варшава (16.02.2018), Галак76 (17.12.2018), Наталия Торопова (10.10.2019), Смоляниова2 (26.04.2018), ТАТЬЯНА55 (14.02.2018)

----------


## olga77

> Здравствуйте! Хочу поделиться своей наработкой, которая вот уже несколько праздников идет просто на ура!
> Делаю это в конце первого застолья в аккурат перед дискотекой.
> Вызываю женщин, которые хотят быть любимыми в этом году (для женщин такая заманилка действует молниеносно).
> У меня максимальное количество - 8 человек. Я думаю, больше не нужно, иначе сильно затянуто будет.
> Вышли женщины, сразу отправляю их за мужчинами, можно за чужими.
> Образовалось 8 пар.
> Каждой из пар даю заготовки на листочках - кто эта пара.
> Вот заготовки:
> Тимон и Пумба
> ...


Здравствуйте, будьте добры обновите ссылку

----------

Наталия Торопова (27.05.2021)

----------


## компотик вкусненький

*Нюрчик*, привет вы можете прислаать мне на почту нарезки к этому материалу?

----------


## Vasilisa_

Здравствуйте! Я на Вашем форуме новичок, я не профессионал, но очень хочу многому научится у Вас! Хочу поделится своими наработками... приближается 14 февраля "День влюбленных" 
Конкурс «История любви»
Ведущий: дамы и господа, есть ли среди новообразовавшихся пар смельчаки, готовые на неожиданные, порой нелегкие испытания? Есть? Замечательно! Герои и героини, прошу подняться на сцену! Для первого конкурса необходимо 3-4 пары.
Ведущий: Уважаемые участники. Я сейчас буду рассказывать красивую историю любви. Ваша задача при помощи мимики и жестов эту историю сделать живой. Итак:
Представьте себе теплый летний вечер... Вы вдвоем прогуливаетесь по берегу реки... Вокруг ни души… Вам хочется прижаться друг к другу... Обняться... что вы и делаете.
Объятия распалят вашу страсть... и вы сливаетесь: страстном поцелуе...
и тут юноша замечает проплывающий мимо по реке червонец... На его лице расцветает радостная улыбка...
Он показывает на червонец девушке... но она его долго не замечает...
он показывает...  а она не замечает... он показывает, а она не замечает....
Наконец девушка разглядела зеленую бумажку... Она начала прыгать и восторженно хлопать в ладоши...
Юноша пытается достать червонец... тянется за ним с берега... но он слишком далеко...
Тогда юноша снимает ботинки... и заходит в воду, приподнимая брючины... но и это оказывается недостаточно...
Девушка подбадривает юношу... и он закатывает брюки до колен…
Еще шаг вперед... и тут юноша оступается... падает в воду… и начинает тонуть...
Девушка отважно бросается спасать любимого...
Она на руках выносит его на берег…
Делает ему искусственное дыхание... и, забывая о червонце, прижимает его голову к своей груди...
Уважаемые участники, замрите, пожалуйста, в этой позе и не двигайтесь.
Дорогие гости, только что перед вами предстали участники конкурса на самую жертвенную женскую любовь и на самые красивые мужские ноги.

----------

Калиничева Валентина (23.02.2020), наталья севрюкова (23.02.2021), Таня Назарова (03.06.2019)

----------


## Vasilisa_

Танцевально-развлекательное ШОУ!
Ведущий: добрый, добрый, добрый вечер, уважаемые дамы и господа!
Ведущая: Сегодня мы приветствуем всех влюбленных и всех, кто только ожидает любви!
Ведущий: Мы собрались сегодня в этом зале, чтобы воспеть любовь во всех ее проявлениях!
Ведущая: Будь то любовь к близким, к родине или даже к начальству!
Ведущий: Ну что ж, мы начинаем наше танцевально-развлекательное шоу «Танцуют все»!
Ведущая: И я приглашаю на сцену трех самых смелых мужчин этого вечера. (На сцену выходят трое смельчаков)
Ведущий: И трех не менее отважных девушек. (Выходят девушки).
Ведущий: Уважаемые участники, представьтесь, пожалуйста!
Ведущая: А теперь расскажите нам, пожалуйста, сколько вам было лет‚ когда вы впервые влюбились! (Участники рассказывают, после этого участнику, у которого первая любовь было раньше других, вручается приз и медаль с надписью «Любви все возрасты покорны»)
Ведущий: Пора переходить от слов к делу, то есть к танцам. (Обращается к мужчинам.) Расскажите, вы хорошо танцуете?
Ведущая: Девушки, а вы? Вот сейчас мы это и проверим.
Ведущий: Дамы и господа! Вашему вниманию предлагается самый страстный танец всех времен и народов - аргентинское танго!
звучит музыка, пары танцуют. Победители определяются аплодисментами. Пара, заслужившая самые громкие аплодисменты, награждается призом.
Ведущая: А сейчас мы объявляем самый зажигательный танец этого вечера - рок-н-ролл. Танцуют все!
Далее следует танцевальный блок.
Ведущий: дорогие друзья, мы собрались сегодня не только танцевать, но и признаваться в любви! Ах, сколько признаний в жизни каждого из нас было…
Ведущая: А сколько еще будет! Я приглашаю на сцену трех мужчин! Ведущий: И трех женщин.

На сцену выходят добровольцы.
Ведучая: Уважаемые участники, вам предстоит сейчас стать артистами театра мимики и жестов. Вы готовы на это?
Ведущий: Задание простое. Я буду читать текст, а вы при помощи своего необычайного таланта должны оживить мои слова мимикой и жестами. Вы готовы?
Ведущая: Уважаемые зрители! На сцене лучшие актеры театра мимики и жестов в лирическо-трагической постановке «Ночная прогулка».
Дорогие мужчины, представьте себе, пожалуйста, что вы наконец-то встретили девушку своей мечты и пригласили ее на прогулку. Была чудесная весенняя ночь, цвела сирень и пели соловьи. Представили? Хорошо. Вы ждете свою девушку возле памятника. Ждете… Ждете... А она все не идет...
А теперь вы, милые дамы, представьте, что опаздывает на свидание к мужчине своей мечты. Представили? Замечательно.
Итак, мужчина ждет. Смотрит на часы. И вот. наконец, походкой легкой лани появляется Она. Девушка идет мужчине навстречу. Увидев его, она машет мужчине рукой. На его лице расцветает радостная улыбка. Нет, это не потому, что он увидел девушку своей мечты, а потому что подул легкий ветерок, и мимо мужчины пролетела стодолларовая купюра. Мужчина оглянулся, не увидел денег, но зато увидел девушку своей мечты. Его улыбка стала еще шире. Мужчина поцеловал девушку... в щечку, после чего они обнялись и стали смотреть на звезды.
И вдруг девушка увидела сто долларов, плавающих в городском фонтане. Она начала прыгать и восторженно хлопать в ладоши. Мужчина решил совершить ради своей женщины благородный поступок - выловить сто долларов из фонтана, чтобы купить девушке цветы. Он попытался достать деньги, но купюра слишком далеко. Тогда юноша не растерялся, снял ботинки...
Девушка еше восторженнее захлопала в ладоши. Мужчина отважно закатывает брюки до колен и заходит в воду. Но в этот момент он оступается и падает в воду.
Девушка отважно прыгает за мужчиной своей мечты, достает сто долларов, мужчину и обоих выносит из воды. Мужчина в порыве благодарности прижимает девушку к своей груди.
Ведущая: Уважаемые участники, замрите, пожалуйста, в этой позе и не двигайтесь. (Участники замирают.)
Ведущий: Дорогие зрители, только что перед вами предстали участники конкурса на самую жертвенную женскую любовь и на самые красивые мужские ноги.
Подводятся итоги конкурса. Пара-победительница получает приз, проигравшие пары уходят с утешительными призами.

----------

vads (22.02.2019), наталья севрюкова (23.02.2021)

----------


## Vasilisa_

Ведущий: А наше танцевальное шоу продолжается.
Ведущая: И мы объявляем медленный танец.
Ведущий: Но танец этот не простой, а… шляпный! А что это за танец разберемся вместе.
«Шляпнный танец»
Начинает звучать красивая музыка, пары танцуют. В какой-то момент музыка делается тише и ведущая приветствует вошедшего в зал человека, который наряжен ковбоем. 
Ведущая: Посмотрите, кто к нам пожаловал!
Ведущий: Здравствуй, Билли! 
Ковбой: Хелло!
Ведущая: Что привело тебя к нам?
Ковбой: Да что-то я давно не танцевал! (Идет в зал.)
Ведущий: Билли, но танцевать с дамой, не снимая шляпы, невежливо!
Ковбой: О’кей, сейчас исправим. (Подходит к одной из танцующих пар, снимает свою шляпу, надевает ее на голову кавалеру и занимает его место в танцующей паре. )
Ведущая: Ну что ж, Билли, тебе удалось разбить эту пару. Но что же делать отвергнутому кавалеру?
Ковбой: Как что? Найти новую партнершу, и раз в шляпе танцевать нельзя, то пусть наденет мою шляпу следующему отвергнутому.
Ведущий: Дамы и господа! Вам условия этого танца понятны?
Ведущая: Танец продолжается!
Проходит игра, все танцуют.
Ведущий: Дорогие друзья! Пожалуй, нет человека в этом зале, который бы не знал танца «Сиртаки»!
Ведущая: А вот умеем ли мы его танцевать?
Ведущий: Так это не проблема, сейчас научимся!
Ведущая: Мы начинаем мастер-класс по обучению греческому танцу «Сиртаки»!
Танцуем «Сиртаки»
Ведущий: Дорогие друзья, постройтесь, пожалуйста, в две шеренги по принципу: мальчики направо, девочки -налево!
Участники выстраиваются.
Ведущая: А теперь каждая шеренга сделает пять шагов назад.
Шеренги расходятся.
Ведущий: Пожалуй, можно начинать урок!
Ведущая: Сейчас зазвучит музыка и шеренга мужчин по моей команде делает три шага вперед - и поклон. Затем - три шага назад. Готовы? Маэстро, музыку.
Звучит музыка. Мужчины вместе с ведущей шагают вперед и кланяются, потом отходят назад.
Ведущий: А теперь очередь женщин. Движения те же!
Женщины под музыку повторяют движения мужчин.
Затем по подсказке ведущих обе шеренги по очереди выполняют танцевальные движения и возвращаются обратно. Самые простые движения:
- поклон
- прыжок
- притоп левой ногой
-притоп правой ногой
-дружное «Э-эх»
- озорное «У-ух»
-разворот на 180 градусов.
Исполнив несколько движений, шеренги повторяют танец в той же последовательности, но в ускоренном темпе.
В завершение танца и мужчины и женщины одновременно идут навстречу друг другу и в центре площадки берутся за руки, образуя пары. Все поворачиваются в одну сторону, греческая музыка сменяется озорной песней, например, из репертуара Верки Сердючки, и танец продолжается в свободном ритме. Можно организовать танцующих в хоровод или в «ручеек», а можно дать возможность потанцевать кому как нравится.
Далее продолжается танцевальный блок.
В конце вечера вскрывается почтовый ящик, и ведущие зачитывают всем «валентинки».

После этого вечер может закончиться или, ети народ растанцевался, продолжиться в свободном стиле.

----------

Lara14 (11.05.2019), vads (22.02.2019)

----------


## arina1990

интересная тема очень

----------


## тютюня

> Нарезки этой музыки могу скинуть в личку, если кому то нужно.


скиньте пожалуйста мне. спасибо

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

На днях,было лирическое настроение :Blush2:  родилось.
Красивый момент для танца дочери и отца или просто как момент с папой на его юбилее  :Smile3: 
Говорят,что мамы больше любят сыновей ,а папы балуют дочек и это правильно,ведь девочки лишь в том случае будут нежными,лиричными,мечтательными,если их в детстве вдоволь набалывали.Нашей Н. повезло,она счастливица! ...имя,отчество...подарил ей массу счастливых моментов и ...имя Н....всегда будет это вспоминать с трепетом и улыбкой.Здесь,в этой коробке есть ТО.что будет напоминать о сегоднещнем счастливом  дне,для отца и дочери.И я приглашаю вас ,выйти и встать так чтобы все могли хорошенько рассмотреть,что же хранится здесь.(столик,на нем каробка,в ней всё необходимое для лирического момента,ПРИЧЁМ каждый раз этот набор может быть новым,в зависимости от  инфы,которая будет от невесты или дочери юбиляра)
Дорогие друзья,все вы знаете о тех детских секретиках,которые хранились под стеклом, в коробочках,в баночках....Сегодня настал тот момент,когда своими счастливыми секретиками  Н решила поделиться с папой.
Нашу жизнь можно сравнить с сосудом,а содержимое это и есть памятные моменты,чаще всего это счастливые моменты или самые значимые,то что оставляет след в душе.
 Вот в этот сосуд( банка из ИКЕИ литр с крышкой ,которая закрывается на такой металлический механизми,опускаясь в низ.) сейчас мы поместим ВСЁ самое памятное и дорогое,что было для вашей девочки.
* начнём ,конечно же со СЛАДКИХ воспоминаний детства,потому что все дети любят сладасти,которыми нас баловали и опускайте этот (петушок,чупа-чупс)
* все дети любят праздники и радость и самая простая радость детства это воздушный щарик ( любимый цвет,естественно без воздуха)
*а ещё все дети любят мультики,цирк,сказки ..и вот этот билетик мы добавляем туда же
*а помните ,как пошли в садик и ваша девочка ,была самая красивая! Вот и бантик на память(свернули и опустили)
*конечно же в школе она так же была лучше всех и в память мы добавим этот детский кубик с ...вашей буквой,ведь именно вы с ней учились читать (обычный кубик с буквами)
*а помните,как ...имя Н... впервые начала пользоваться косметикой? Кладите духи(пробник за 100-200 Р-)
*конечно же одним самых ярких воспоминаний детства это НГ,как всей семьёй наряжали Ёлку!(игрушка НГ)
* а ещё всегда запоминаются те вечера,когда в доме, вдруг выключался свет...вы зажигали свечи и садились все вместе к столу или устраивались на диване и долго играли в ..лото(или что там? Мафия и т.п. щелкали семечки,рассказывали сказки,анекдоты,страшилки) _здесь кладём что то одно,что выясняется,находим символ_
* так же одним из самых ярких воспоминаний становится тот самый первый раз...когда она вместе с вами впервые попробовала первый алкоголь в своей жизни (шампанское,пиво,водка и т.д. всё это продается в Бристоль,КБ и т.д. обьемом не больше 100 нр)ВОЗМОЖНО,хотя наврят ли(курила с папой)
* а еще ,мы добавим сюда те незабываемые,путешествия которые вы ей подарили,помните....(перечисляем страны ,города и т.д.Символом может служить -ракушка,камушек,открытка с изображением или магнит)
_Одним словом надо смотреть .что еще разузнаете и вспомните,а зафиналиваем тем ,что Н. закупоривает и передаёт отцу эту банку_
Мы попросим Вас ...имя,отчество... бережно хранить эти счастливые мгновения,которые дочь ,сегодня решила передать Вам.Потому ,что отныне баловать и заботится будет ее любимый.И у них будут свои воспоминания.
А вы как нежно любили и баловали свою девочку,свою красавицу,теперь так же будите хранить этот хрупкий сосуд,ведь счастье бывает крепким,только если его бережно хранят.( и фффсё=слезы умиления ,фото на память,объятия и поцелуи)

----------

anzelika70 (05.05.2019), Crystal (06.10.2019), Elena Moderatorin (05.04.2020), IrenIren (06.10.2019), L@ris@ (08.12.2019), TSI (08.05.2019), Анюта Влади (21.10.2020), Варшава (05.05.2019), Гваделупа (13.07.2019), ЕленаV (20.11.2020), ЕленаФл (23.05.2019), Ива74 (06.02.2020), наталья севрюкова (23.02.2021), О-па-па (07.08.2019), Славина (05.05.2019), Смоляниова2 (05.05.2019), Танюха Ник. (22.10.2020), татьяна тягунова (20.06.2019), Тёка (26.10.2020)

----------


## Таня Назарова

Здравствуйте коллеги!!! Америку не открою,но хочу поделиться шуточной Love Story для молодоженов.Люблю конкурсы связанные с нарезками.Принимают участие родители молодых,родня которая встаёт из за столов и бурно машет,ну и непосредственно жених с невестой.Стараюсь на собеседовании обговорить эту тему,что бы понятно было что делать.Нужно слушать текст нарезки и воспроизводить его в движениях и мимике.Впрочем,когда посмотрите материал,вам будет всё ясно. https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4PrX/3yZBiKeGM
PS.Благодарю вас за замечательную тему.Успехов в творчестве всем праздничным волшебникам!!!

----------

anzelika70 (18.06.2019), krater (21.07.2019), lezi (03.11.2020), schurevi4 (10.03.2020), Варшава (06.10.2019), Гваделупа (14.08.2019), Елена Ромашова (10.11.2019), ЕленаV (20.11.2020), Ира79 (03.10.2020), ирина клещева (21.06.2019), Ирина1712 (11.05.2021), кэтт (27.09.2020), Ленком (30.06.2019), лорик19 (31.10.2019), маринатокарь (15.09.2019), МэриКу (23.01.2020), Наталия Торопова (08.09.2020), наталья севрюкова (23.02.2021), Ольгия (18.06.2019), Танюшка74 (30.01.2020)

----------


## IrenIren

> Красивый момент для танца дочери и отца или просто как момент с папой на его юбилее


Спасибо, очень интересно!!!

----------


## Надейка-Томск

Здравствуйте.
Готовила конкурс по теме "Дискотека 80х", угадай песню по картинке. 
Картинки искала в интернете, к каждой картинке трек.
Буду рада, если кому-нибудь пригодится.
https://yadi.sk/d/8M7oeOfUklP6ZA

----------

наталья севрюкова (06.04.2020), Ольгия (17.01.2020), Петухова Ольга (05.10.2020)

----------


## Ольгия

> конкурс по теме "Дискотека 80х", угадай песню по картинке.


Надя, спасибо, мне понравилось. Единственное замечание - старайся картинки найти как можно бОльшего разрешения.
А я стала включать между картинкой и песней ещё один этап - минусовку. Даю картинку, если через несколько секунд нет ответа, даю на помощь отрезок минуса. Так идёт лучше, потому что наша задача не поставить в тупик, а дать людям угадать как можно больше песен и пусть порадуются, какие они сообразительные)))))

----------


## Надейка-Томск

Да, Ольга, Вы правы, надо поработать еще. А некоторые песни хорошо угадываются, а некоторые вызывают затруднения.

----------


## Надейка-Томск

Люблю музыкальные конкурсы. 
Делюсь нарезками для именной дискотеки.
https://yadi.sk/d/XSEvMEmf9AE1GA

----------

anzelika70 (21.01.2020), BESElka (06.11.2020), GlazOlga (27.01.2020), sagala7 (17.10.2020), schurevi4 (11.04.2020), Zinaida (21.01.2020), ГАЛИНА ТИХОМИРОВА (12.10.2020), Дудырева Галина (27.10.2020), Ильенко Елена (16.07.2020), Ирина1712 (11.05.2021), Катусечка (30.09.2020), Леди N (01.06.2020), марина С (23.04.2020), наталья севрюкова (11.02.2020), Ольгия (21.01.2020), Танюшка74 (30.01.2020)

----------


## anzelika70

> Люблю музыкальные конкурсы. 
> Делюсь нарезками для именной дискотеки.
> https://yadi.sk/d/XSEvMEmf9AE1GA


Как эту дискотеку проводить?

----------

schurevi4 (10.03.2020), марина С (23.04.2020), оксана 1974 (11.06.2020)

----------


## Надейка-Томск

Кто слышит свое имя выходит на танцпол. Постепенно выходят все.
Я проводила на юбилее сестры. Потом виновница тожества выбирала кто лучше всех исполнил свою партию.

----------

anzelika70 (22.01.2020), BESElka (06.11.2020)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Насыпушка по сельхоз культурам,кто практикует,дарю :Tender:  Вчера родила
 *Рис это культура стран, с большим населением, вот и пожелаем молодожёнам много много детей.
* Горох как символ крепкой,дружной и весёлой семьи.
*Перловка придающая силу, мужество и доблесть всем мужчинам в роду.
* Пшеница золотая принесёт благосостояние и достаток в дом.
* Фасоль уникальна тем, что очень вкусна как в стручках так и плодами, вот и пожелаем нашим молодожёнам, с годами становится только краше и милей.
* Овес славен тем, что легко соседствует с горохом, так живите дружно и будьте гостеприимными.
*Подсолнечник всегда поворачивается к солнцу, так и наши молодожены чаще навещайте родительский дом.
*Кукуруза культура, которая , сама всходов не даёт, её нужно культивировать, ...имя Ж и имя Н...помните, что вашу любовь так же нужно бережно растить и ухаживать

----------

anzelika70 (11.02.2020), ГАЛИНА ТИХОМИРОВА (12.10.2020), Дудырева Галина (27.10.2020), Ира79 (03.10.2020), наталья севрюкова (06.04.2020), оксана 1974 (11.06.2020), Ольгия (11.02.2020), Славина (11.02.2020)

----------


## Elena Moderatorin

> На днях,было лирическое настроение родилось.
> Красивый момент для танца дочери и отца или просто как момент с папой на его юбилее


Спасибо большое! Интересно и очень трогательно!




> От сердца отрываю... "И именно Вас, авантюристов, я приглашаю на танцпол". Здесь они уже никто не отвертится, все же выявили себя, выходят все и участвуют в любой авантюре, какую Вы им придумаете.


Спасибо большое, Юлия! Пригодится  :Ok:

----------


## Ира79

> Здравствуйте! Я на Вашем форуме новичок, я не профессионал, но очень хочу многому научится у Вас! Хочу поделится своими наработками... приближается 14 февраля "День влюбленных" 
> Конкурс «История любви»
> Ведущий: дамы и господа, есть ли среди новообразовавшихся пар смельчаки, готовые на неожиданные, порой нелегкие испытания? Есть? Замечательно! Герои и героини, прошу подняться на сцену! Для первого конкурса необходимо 3-4 пары.
> Ведущий: Уважаемые участники. Я сейчас буду рассказывать красивую историю любви. Ваша задача при помощи мимики и жестов эту историю сделать живой. Итак:
> Представьте себе теплый летний вечер... Вы вдвоем прогуливаетесь по берегу реки... Вокруг ни души… Вам хочется прижаться друг к другу... Обняться... что вы и делаете.
> Объятия распалят вашу страсть... и вы сливаетесь: страстном поцелуе...
> и тут юноша замечает проплывающий мимо по реке червонец... На его лице расцветает радостная улыбка...
> Он показывает на червонец девушке... но она его долго не замечает...
> он показывает...  а она не замечает... он показывает, а она не замечает....
> ...


Простите, это точно ваша наработка?
Дело в том, что я эту "Историю любви" использовала ещё 16 лет назад, когда только начинала, причём слово в слово.Брала из книги, не помню Сергея Новикова или какой другой.

----------

optimistka17 (07.08.2021), макушка (16.02.2021), наталья севрюкова (23.02.2021)

----------


## Петухова Ольга

какая интересная сценка! Спасибо

----------


## Иннуша

Именная дискотека просто супер! Благодарю!

----------


## Adelma

Здравствуйте! Прошу помощи. Предстоит праздник ДЕНЬ СКОРОЙ ПОМОЩИ 28 апреля. Наша подстанция участвует в конкурсе. Нужно выложить видео-поздравление до 20,04,21. Часть я придумала. Но вот концовка застопорилась(((( может кто нибудь помочь переделать куплет песни? Песня Атаманши из бременских музыкантов. Слова: 
Королева карта бита,
Бит и весь его отряд. 
Дело будет шито крыто,
 Карты правду говорят.
Надо переделать эти строки под слова поздравления. У меня голова уже не срабатывает.Помогите.Как только сложу всю песню, выложу сюда всю задумку нашего клипа.Благодарю.

----------

